# DmC: Devil May Cry [delayed, bitches!]



## Velocity (Sep 20, 2011)

*.: Reveal Trailer :.
*​


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2011)

First post wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

I hope Spanish drug dealer Dante has a real Devil Trigger in this game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Second post is mine.:33


----------



## Velocity (Sep 20, 2011)

Just remember, stick to the game itself or even discussing the series is fine. Be as pessimistic or optimistic about it as you like, but just stick to Devil May Cry this time.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 20, 2011)

Does Dante look different to anyone else?


----------



## Esura (Sep 20, 2011)

Third is a charm baby.

EDIT: The fuck?


Anyways, it looks.....nice I guess.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2011)

So, will talk of no white hair be considered on or off topic?


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Does Dante look different to anyone else?




I hope this Dante has ties with the Colombian drug cartel.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

As long as that white hair belongs to dante.


----------



## Esura (Sep 20, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Just remember, stick to the game itself or even discussing the series is fine. Be as *pessimistic* or optimistic about it as you like, but just stick to Devil May Cry this time.



Ok.

Fuck this game. This game going to suck balls.

God bless DMC3. I'm out.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 20, 2011)

Gnome said:


> So, will talk of no white hair be considered on or off topic?



As long as you're talking about the series or just this game, anything is fine. There's no point in being off-topic when you can just use the Convo Thread.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 20, 2011)

The World said:


> I hope this Dante has ties with the Colombian drug cartel.



Can't say for sure but it looks like he's been jamming _something_ from a Colombian Drug Cartel into his veins....


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Can't say for sure but it looks like he's been jamming something from a Coulimbain Drug Cartel up his veins....



At least he doesn't look like a porn star.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes there is, why do think I don't like Mario. That mustache. 

This is no different, he always has his shirt open.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Can't say for sure but it looks like he's been jamming _something_ from a Colombian Drug Cartel into his veins....



It looks like we know what those red orbs and yellow/white orbs really are. 

Meth and Cocaine. 



Gnome said:


> Yes there is, why do think I don't like Mario. That mustache.


----------



## Esura (Sep 20, 2011)

Dante lives the life of a porn star.

Thats the American dream.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Dante lives the life of a porn star.
> 
> Thats the American dream.



Pizza eating and bad jokes. Sounds like a bad porno.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2011)

He doesn't do jokes. He says 1-liners.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 20, 2011)

was wondering when this would happen but i will wait to see if we get people actually talking about the game this time.

i will say the lack of red orbs at this point is interesting. also being helped by a woman angel reminds me of Prince of Persia. The devil trigger at the moment looks..... basically meh. Would defo like to see more though the graphics look awesome.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2011)

The World said:


> He doesn't do jokes. He says 1-liners.



Close enough


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2011)

^ Yes, the only opinion I care about agrees with me.



I actually think the inclusion of Angels in a game with demons only makes sense.


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 20, 2011)

The World said:


> First post wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> I hope Spanish drug dealer Dante has a real Devil Trigger in this game.



He has a devil Trigger, but he doesn't actually turn into a demon. The only thing that changes is his coat and his hair.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Gnome said:


> ^ Yes, the only opinion I care about agrees with me.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think the inclusion of Angels in a game with demons only makes sense.



Too bad demons weren't included in bayonetta.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> He has a devil Trigger, but he doesn't actually turn into a demon. The only thing that changes is his coat and his hair.


That's why I said "real" DT.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 20, 2011)

No Devil Trigger is pretty sad face.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

So....Is there a release date for this bitch yet?


----------



## Furious George (Sep 20, 2011)

Mura said:


> So....Is there a release date for this bitch yet?



No. 

Also google search doesn't exist.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

At least tell me it'll be released come christmas.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 20, 2011)

Mura said:


> At least tell me it'll be released come christmas.



Thought you didn't like the game. Or are you being sarcastic?

I'm thinking mid-12' release.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Its still a game so I'm willing to try it out. I'm not that stubborn.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 20, 2011)

Good man.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Oooh, wahts this?

(Looks at everything)

Well, I'm heading back to the Asura's Wrath thread guys, see ya later.

(Runs out of here like a friend on crack)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Lets not bring up crack in a DMC thread please.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh Rly? I wasn't implying that this guy looked like a mother fucker on crack, no siree.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Its been talked about already in the last thread. I'd rather not go down that road once again.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh, Learn to take a joke. I think that if Capcom had decided to let Cyber Connect 2 do this instead of ninja theory, I wouldn't hate it so much, as they have a respect for classic capcom franchises.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 20, 2011)

Wait....why is there a new thread?  We are Ninja Theorying this thread?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

The company really doesn't matter to me. Only if the game looks like it'll be fun to play is really what matters to me.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 20, 2011)

^^ Because the old one had too much bickering and potshots at western gaming studios, Japanese Gaming studios, etc.

Aji Tae just decided to clean it up.

Ain't that right, Aji boy?


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLowdSamhOA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 20, 2011)

^ First I was like , but then I went .


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 20, 2011)

Why do we have another DmC thread?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

oh god.


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 20, 2011)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLowdSamhOA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



That's fake right.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 20, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> That's fake right.



The punch through the PC? I think its fake but it looks very real.  Its hard to tell. Need to see the original video.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Just because its fake doesn't mean its not funny.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Dude needs to do some running anyway.


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 20, 2011)

Fat guy is pretty strong.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2011)

Wait, we gotta talk about the game again?

I don't know if i like that.


----------



## Satou (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm...still not sure what to think of this.  I don't exactly like this, but despite that, I can't don't want to hate on something I've never played before.  DMC1 is still the best, but I'll have to view gameplay footage from someone whom has the game to really get a better feel for it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 20, 2011)

*never happened*

This is all just a dream. Horrible nightmare, but still a dream.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 20, 2011)

as someone else said, just forget about the other devil may cry's. they are gone and in their place is this new world  take it as a new property


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 20, 2011)

Why did they change Dante,Beside that this game look sick


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 20, 2011)

They changed him because Capcom said so  blame capcom not ninja theory if one doesn't like it


----------



## Corran (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm just not gonna call him Dante. he looks more like a...Sasuke or sumthin'


----------



## Corran (Sep 20, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> I'm just not gonna call him Dante. he looks more like a...Sasuke or sumthin'



Some people call him "Dino" which stands for "Dante in name only"


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 20, 2011)

Is dante from dante's inferno, DINO as well  face it, its not dante you know, so stop comparing it


----------



## Corran (Sep 20, 2011)

Dante from Dante's Inferno isn't starring in the new dmc game so I'm not sure what you talking about 

But on Dante's Inferno note, combat from the new DmC trailers and gameplay demo reminds me of Dante's Inferno a bit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 20, 2011)

^ My point is that just cause he's named dante doesn't make him DINO  this wasn't supposed to be the dante your used to in the first place, and this wasn't supposed to be the series that we've played in the past either. That is gone and is never coming back. So calling him DINO is nothing more than misplaced bitterness at losing the other dante


----------



## Corran (Sep 20, 2011)

I wouldn't call it misplaced bitterness at all. Lots of people liked the old Dante so I don't see why they have to put up with a new version that they don't like.
People have opinions, telling them to stop having opinions seems a bit silly to me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm not telling you to not have an opinion about liking or disliking the character because of the character, i'm saying that trashing this new dante and calling him "not the old dante" when he wasn't supposed to be that is completely nonsensical 

Ninja theory initially wanted old Dante, Capcom pushed them in a different direction, that's just how it is. There's no point throwing toys around over it

Either hate the new one for him or don't, its up to you.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Sep 20, 2011)

Corran said:


> Some people call him "Dino" which stands for "Dante in name only"



This is where I nod and act like I already knew that, lol. 

But works for me.


----------



## Corran (Sep 20, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm not telling you to not have an opinion about liking or disliking the character because of the character, i'm saying that trashing this new dante and calling him "not the old dante" when he wasn't supposed to be that is completely nonsensical
> 
> Ninja theory initially wanted old Dante, Capcom pushed them in a different direction, that's just how it is. There's no point throwing toys around over it
> 
> Either hate the new one for him or don't, its up to you.



But from interviews and other media they have said "Its the same Dante" so of course they will get backlash when they say that even if it's a "new Dante" 

I know that Capcom pushed NT to design a Dante that "would make them angry", it doesn't mean NT isn't free of blame with some of the design decisions


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2011)

Corran said:


> But from interviews and other media they have said "Its the same Dante" so of course they will get backlash when they say that even if it's a "new Dante"
> 
> I know that Capcom pushed NT to design a Dante that "would make them angry", it doesn't mean NT isn't free of blame with some of the design decisions



That's just a turn of phrase 

its a reboot so obviously it would not be the old dante


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 21, 2011)

The devil cried.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Didn't read all the other pages but whatever.

Here is a topic for you guys (mostly for people optimistic for the game).

Why do you have hope for this game? What is it about this game that interests you? This is not a trick question or anything, because I really want to know or at least understand why. Hopefully this could lead into some interesting discussions.


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> That's just a turn of phrase
> 
> its a reboot so obviously it would not be the old dante



But it wasn't obvious for a long time since NT and Capcom had no clue if they wanted it to be a reboot or origin story because in every interview they kept flip flopping 

In response to Esura, what I want from the game is great combat which DMC is known for. What interests me so far is the changing environments and hope it leads to some interesting combat tactics, but if its only a cosmetic change before and after combat then that stuff is pretty useless.

Next thing I wanna see from the trailers/media for the game is new characters. I get the feeling if they reboot old characters more complaining will happen, especially if Vergil is in the game


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Corran said:


> In response to Esura, what I want from the game is great combat which DMC is known for. What interests me so far is the changing environments and hope it leads to some interesting combat tactics, but if its only a cosmetic change before and after combat then that stuff is pretty useless.
> 
> Next thing I wanna see from the trailers/media for the game is new characters. I get the feeling if they reboot old characters more complaining will happen, especially if Vergil is in the game


Jesus Christ, rebooting Vergil "NT Style" would be fucking hilarious, if only because of the reactions of the fangirls of Vergil.

So far in what we've seen, I agree with you on the changing environments. There is potential in that for dynamic gameplay applications if done properly. From the demos I haven't seen any worthwhile use of it though.

Now one thing I think Ninja Theory actually does well for once is designing female characters and I'm curious on how they are going to design Dino's girlfriend/mistress/friend with benefits though. From the demo she sounds hot.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 21, 2011)

Have the changes in environment been confirmed to happen in game? So far I've only seen it in cutscenes.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Blatman said:


> Have the changes in environment been confirmed to happen in game? So far I've only seen it in cutscenes.



From what I heard, yeah. Supposed to be apart of the platforming or something.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> From what I heard, yeah. Supposed to be apart of the platforming or something.



Oh cool that does sound promising. I really hope they haven't finished the Devil Trigger yet since it looks completely weak, or maybe it grows in power as you get through the game?

I also wonder if there will be extra moves to buy etc but not seeing any red orbs is a slight worry.

Do people think NT/Capcom are putting a bit too much emphasis on aerial combat? I thought combat has always been pretty much balanced. The longer you can stay in the air, the less damage you will take making things easier and a bit repetitive.


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

Blatman said:


> Oh cool that does sound promising. I really hope they haven't finished the Devil Trigger yet since it looks completely weak, or maybe it grows in power as you get through the game?
> 
> I also wonder if there will be extra moves to buy etc but not seeing any red orbs is a slight worry.
> 
> Do people think NT/Capcom are putting a bit too much emphasis on aerial combat? I thought combat has always been pretty much balanced. The longer you can stay in the air, the less damage you will take making things easier and a bit repetitive.



You bring up some interesting questions which I've been worried about myself.

Devil Trigger - from the gameplay demo this thing looks completely useless. It immobilizes all enemies and makes them float for 5-10 seconds. In those seconds you have enough time to air combo one enemy in the air. A personal gripe of mine in the sound design of this it makes it sounds like you are hitting the enemy with a blunt weapon instead of a sharp sword, kind of strange.
I wonder what Devil Trigger does for bosses and flying enemies.

Red Orbs - I could be so wrong in this but maybe they won't use red orbs this time.

Air Combat - Ninja Theory have come out in many interviews stating they are putting a lot of emphasis on aerial combat in this game and from what the demo shows they weren't lying. You are definitely correct in thinking its easier to take less damage in the air because it used to take quite a bit of skill to stay in the air for an extended period of time in previous DMCs. I too am wondering how they will balance this out. Will they include more flying or projectile type enemies? Its hard to say since so far all we have since is the one grunt enemy type which can't touch you in the air.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Didn't read all the other pages but whatever.
> 
> Here is a topic for you guys (mostly for people optimistic for the game).
> 
> Why do you have hope for this game? What is it about this game that interests you? This is not a trick question or anything, because I really want to know or at least understand why. Hopefully this could lead into some interesting discussions.



1. NT is far better in story telling and beside 1 and 3 I wasn't impressed with the story. The story so far seems interesting as well in my eyes

2. I like the changes in the stage design. The whole atmosphere is way better than the Fortuna shit from DMC 4

3. Gamesplay looks good in my eyes and I really like the atmosphere. People bitch about NT not being able to do proper gameplay but forget that Cacom is deeply involved in the gameplay

4. I like new stuff and do not cry about an appearance change after getting that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Nero in the last game and Dante as side characters with really stupid jokes compared to 1 and 3. He was not even bad-ass in my eyes

5. Ever since DMC4 I said, a new start or a true sequel with only Dante after 1 or 2. First thing happened

I don't won't to mention the postive reviews and all...

And please don't come with some "This isn't Devil May Cry"... I'm completely aware of DMC and have all games, the comic and the anime. I'm completely aware of it!!!

But sometimes a new start is refreshing


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 21, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm not telling you to not have an opinion about liking or disliking the character because of the character, i'm saying that trashing this new dante and calling him "not the old dante" when he wasn't supposed to be that is completely nonsensical
> 
> Ninja theory initially wanted old Dante, Capcom pushed them in a different direction, that's just how it is. There's no point throwing toys around over it
> 
> Either hate the new one for him or don't, its up to you.


In interviews NT said that Dante wasn't good, insulted the fans and even blamed us for not buying there shitty games.

So yes NT has there part to blame too,not only capcom,both should be hated from those who have bought the past games.


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Didn't read all the other pages but whatever.
> 
> Here is a topic for you guys (mostly for people optimistic for the game).
> 
> Why do you have hope for this game? What is it about this game that interests you? This is not a trick question or anything, because I really want to know or at least understand why. Hopefully this could lead into some interesting discussions.


They were probably never a fan of it to begin with.Thats why you see them hating the old games,the old character ,but finding this one interesting.

Thats what I have seen.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2011)

Majinvergil said:


> They were probably never a fan of it to begin with.Thats why you see them hating the old games,the old character ,but finding this one interesting.
> 
> Thats what I have seen.



Ummm way to judge everyone who likes change...

I liked the old games a lot, for gameplay wise. Design wise I always thought Dante could look much better along with all the female characters and most other side characters. Design wise with monsters and demons and such was good though. As for storywise, DMC1-4 is simply weak. But was OK to look past it for it's gameplay. 

So no, I was a fan of the old games, but I just want to see something new and fresh.


----------



## Angelus (Sep 21, 2011)

Anyone else think that the new DMC should include another one of those demonized music instruments, like Nevan in DMC 3?

A saxophone would be pretty cool IMO. Or maybe even a whole set of drums


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2011)

DMC1 didn't need much story. It was fine the way it is, minus the "fill your dark soul with light" horrible dub.

Had a nice setup then a nice conclusion.

3 was also nice with the whole brother angle and obvious secret main villain. Jester was too awesome. Best villain I've ever seen in a Japanese action game.


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 21, 2011)

Do anybody know what happen to Lucia from DMC2?I play DMC2 on all level of  difficult to see if there was a cutscene about her,all they show is her waiting for dante to come back.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 21, 2011)

I've gotta say from those trailers I may have judged this gamne too soon. This is coming from soemone who's 3rd fav game series is Devil May Cry. The gameplay looks just as fast paced in my eyes as we're used to. The attacks have a more brutal feel to them that what we're used to but is that a bad thing really. The plot they've set up for this stands to be interesting but I'm still not the biggest of this Dante's design and his Devil trigger from what I see is a pathetic attempt to pander to the fans of the origonal series. Making his coat and hair change to look like old Dante's is just sad. This is not the old series and as such his Devil trigger should actually look like a Devil.

I have renewed for this game, I don't think it will be better than DMC3 but who knows it might surprise me yet.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 21, 2011)

I treat lucia as filler.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 21, 2011)

Mura said:


> I treat lucia as filler.



Who is this Lucia of whom you speak?


----------



## Blatman (Sep 21, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Who is this Lucia of whom you speak?



The black chick that has her own disc on DMC2.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 21, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Who is this Lucia of whom you speak?



Exactly my point.

But in all seriousness she was in DMC2 on the second disc you play as her.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 21, 2011)

Mura said:


> Exactly my point.
> 
> But in all seriousness she was in DMC2 on the second disc you play as her.



I know who she is, but I would rather forget DMC2 and everything affiliated with it.


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 21, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> I know who she is, but I would rather forget DMC2 and everything affiliated with it.


I know what you mean DMC2 is lame, it didn't make sense to the whole DMC story


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

KiShiDo said:


> 1. NT is far better in story telling and beside 1 and 3 I wasn't impressed with the story. The story so far seems interesting as well in my eyes
> 
> 2. I like the changes in the stage design. The whole atmosphere is way better than the Fortuna shit from DMC 4
> 
> ...


No need to be defensive. While I completely disagree with you personally, I won't troll you or anything. I just want to understand that's all.

However, I must make notice that Capcom isn't as deeply involved as you may think. Apparently, its mostly a Ninja Theory thing with Capcom checking in on them occasionally through bi monthly visits, contrary to the popular belief that Capcom is heavily involved in this development. Capcom typically aren't too heavily involved in the development of outsourced games. Obviously they give them a framework to work under and expect the game to be a certain way but other than that its typically all on the developer to actually make the game good. However, considering Ninja Theory's situation with Capcom right now (they have a bit more creative freedom than say, Blue Castle Studios making Dead Rising 2), and the confirmed bi monthly visits from Capcom to check on the game and help out, I'm hard pressed to believe that Capcom is involved heavily in the gameplay. Honestly, I would prefer that they were considering Ninja Theory gameplay is arguably considered their weakest element when designing games.



crazymtf said:


> Ummm way to judge everyone who likes change...
> 
> I liked the old games a lot, for gameplay wise. Design wise I always thought Dante could look much better along with all the female characters and most other side characters. Design wise with monsters and demons and such was good though. As for storywise, DMC1-4 is simply weak. But was OK to look past it for it's gameplay.
> 
> So no, I was a fan of the old games, but I just want to see something new and fresh.


While I wont sit here and say DMC1-4 had great storyline (if I did, I would not mind being negged ) but I did enjoy the campiness nonetheless and thought the Sparda lore was pretty damn interesting. I just wished that Capcom hired better writers to flesh out the current story and lore that we already had than just scrapping everything for a reboot if they wanted better storytelling for the series. In a way it sounds exactly like pure laziness to just hand off one of your decent selling series to randoms.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 21, 2011)

Angelus said:


> Anyone else think that the new DMC should include another one of those demonized music instruments, like Nevan in DMC 3?
> 
> A saxophone would be pretty cool IMO. Or maybe even a whole set of drums



There clearly won't be any new kinds of weapons. As much as everything has shown so far, Dante has a shapeshifting Rebellion and two Styles called Angel and Demon. Angel is predominantly aerial and Demon is all about fighting on the ground. At least that's what I think I heard.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2011)

Angelus said:


> Anyone else think that the new DMC should include another one of those demonized music instruments, like Nevan in DMC 3?
> 
> A saxophone would be pretty cool IMO. Or maybe even a whole set of drums



Nevan was very broken.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 21, 2011)

Never used Nevan at all. Mained Rebellion and Beowulf.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 21, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Nevan was very broken.



You can do some fucked up combos with nevan.


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 21, 2011)

Killerqueen said:


> Do anybody know what happen to Lucia from DMC2?I play DMC2 on all level of  difficult to see if there was a cutscene about her,all they show is her waiting for dante to come back.



Chronological order of the series, not including this reboot trash.

Dmc3, Dmc1, Dmc anime, Dmc4 and Dmc 2.


----------



## Killerqueen (Sep 21, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Chronological order of the series, not including this reboot trash.
> 
> Dmc3, Dmc1, Dmc anime, Dmc4 and Dmc 2.



I forgot about that, I saw that a long time ago, so we might see her in a later DMC game


> The chronological order of the Devil May Cry series does not follow the release order of the games. The first game in the time line is Devil May Cry 3 followed by Devil May Cry, Devil May Cry 4 and Devil May Cry 2. The Devil May Cry anime series is set sometime between Devil May Cry and Devil May Cry 4.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2011)

Mura said:


> You can do some fucked up combos with nevan.



A full powered Nevan with Devil Trigger and decent combos can assfuck Cerberus on DMD within a minute.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah with Nevan you could easily get to triple SSS rank with like 3-4 combos.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 21, 2011)

So when's this coming out then?


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

erictheking said:


> So when's this coming out then?



I personally wish it never comes out, however they haven't confirmed a date. I speculate late 2012 at the earliest.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Sep 21, 2011)

It's okay, Dante.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Real Dante lives on...in our hearts.

We'll miss you Dante. Let's rock in the afterlife one day.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 21, 2011)

DemongGodOfChaos said:


> It's okay, Dante.



I feel your pain dante, I feel your pain.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Real Dante lives on...in our hearts.
> 
> We'll miss you Dante. Let's rock in the afterlife one day.



Or you could just play MVC3


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Or you could just play MVC3



I am. I'm using Trish/Tron/Dante (he works good as anchor).

But its not the same...my heart feels empty now. If it wasn't for their fighting games, I would despise Capcom right now.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 21, 2011)

"Real" Dante? 

This game will be awesome Dante looks much better than before and the gameplay looks improved in every way


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

KiShiDo said:


> 1. NT is far better in story telling and beside 1 and 3 I wasn't impressed with the story. The story so far seems interesting as well in my eyes
> 
> 2. I like the changes in the stage design. The whole atmosphere is way better than the Fortuna shit from DMC 4
> 
> ...


1. I don't know if we even have much of DmCs story yet, the most we know is that there is a split world with Demons controlling things and spying through cameras. Oh and Dante is now half Demon and Angel.

2. Personal taste, I like the new setting too. But I also like the Fortuna setting 

3. Gameplay does not look good in my eyes, I'm thinking this is an early rough version of the combat. Esura has already said the other stuff about Capcom being involved.

4. Nero was awesome, just a shame he got a few too many Kyrie scenes. Dante had some awesome jokes/moments in dmc4 

5. Ever since DMC4 I wanted a proper sequel with Nero. I'm dead serious, it seemed like we only scratched the surface of what combat they could do with him. Imagine in a sequel they gave him more weapons and Devil Bringer abilities. Also explore his back story with his father Vergil. That is what I wanted to see.

Why would anyone come at you with "This isn't Devil May Cry"? Some of us actually like to discuss things and not blatantly attack other posters.


Majinvergil said:


> In interviews NT said that Dante wasn't good, insulted the fans and even blamed us for not buying there shitty games.
> 
> So yes NT has there part to blame too,not only capcom,both should be hated from those who have bought the past games.



Oh man I remember that interview  Wasn't he smoking a ciggerette at the same time while saying "fuck them"?


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> "Real" Dante?
> 
> This game will be awesome Dante looks much better than before and the *gameplay looks improved in every way*



Could not ignore the bolded part sorry. I would like to know which parts of gameplay look better to you


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 21, 2011)

This goes for Corran.

Vergil is not Nero's dad.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 21, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Vergil is not Nero's dad.



They originally intended for that to be the case actually. For some reason they removed the mention of it but one of the big revelations with Nero was that he was Vergil's son. For example when Nero first absorbs Yamato and activates DT he was to have a dialog with Vergil (ties into that whole, "give me more power" voice). This got cut though. 

So while the final version lacked it, the idea that Vergil is Nero's dad remains and could come up should the original series be continued.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 21, 2011)

Your face when he calls him Uncle Dante.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 21, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> "Real" Dante?
> 
> This game will be awesome Dante looks much better than before and the gameplay looks improved in every way



I can't help but feel that you're trolling...


----------



## Corran (Sep 21, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Your face when he calls him Uncle Dante.


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

Corran said:


> Could not ignore the bolded part sorry. I would like to know which parts of gameplay look better to you



I agree. I keep reading that from a select few individuals and it kind of baffles me personally.

I would like to know more on his reasoning for his conclusion as well to be honest.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 22, 2011)

Corran said:


> 1. I don't know if we even have much of DmCs story yet, the most we know is that there is a split world with Demons controlling things and spying through cameras. Oh and Dante is now half Demon and Angel.
> 
> 2. Personal taste, I like the new setting too. But I also like the Fortuna setting
> 
> ...



See everything is a matter of opinion. I hated Nero and disliked the Fortuna setting.

But just bitching about the old canon being erased is a bit overacting.

We will see how the end product will be. I will buy it for sure, cuz it is still a DMC for my collection.

DMC 2 was not really conencted to the story as well ans I still have it


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

KiShiDo said:


> See everything is a matter of opinion. I hated Nero and disliked the Fortuna setting.
> 
> But just bitching about the old canon being erased is a bit overacting.
> 
> ...



It was still connected loosely and is considered part of the canon (many, many years after DMC1 and 4). The Sparda lore ties all the DMC games together as well. But I know where you are coming from. The only DMC games that are strongly connected to each other is DMC1 and 3. 

I doubt DmC will even have a Sparda.


----------



## Corran (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh man imagine if there is no Sparda! Dante will be the son of Satan and some important Angel 



KiShiDo said:


> See everything is a matter of opinion. I hated Nero and disliked the Fortuna setting.
> 
> But just bitching about the old canon being erased is a bit overacting.
> 
> ...



I don't see how bitching about something people enjoyed being erased is over reacting. Some people enjoyed that canon so why shouldn't they have the right to complain about things they enjoy being discarded?
They have the right to their opinions, even if some aren't put so tastefully


----------



## Kishido (Sep 22, 2011)

Corran said:


> Oh man imagine if there is no Sparda! Dante will be the son of Satan and some important Angel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it's OK but it isn't complaining anymore... Not matter if the game will be superb or not. There isn't even a chance for it.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 22, 2011)

Corran said:


> Oh man imagine if there is no Sparda! Dante will be the son of Satan and some important Angel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except it's not erased...it's been told and it's over.


----------



## Corran (Sep 22, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Except it's not erased...it's been told and it's over.



He used the word erased, I was replying to that Crazy


----------



## Furious George (Sep 22, 2011)

Corran said:


> I don't see how bitching about something people enjoyed being erased is over reacting. Some people enjoyed that canon so why shouldn't they have the right to complain about things they enjoy being discarded?
> They have the right to their opinions, even if some aren't put so tastefully



Yeah you have a right to complain but at some point your balls just HAVE to drop and you have to realize moaning about it every 5 seconds isn't going to change anything. 


Like the user Vergil (gotta love the irony there) said in the last thread people just need to accept that this isn't really the DMC they know and its not supposed to be. Its a fresh start to a series that was growing stale... yes, fanboys, plenty of people felt the series was growing stale.


----------



## Corran (Sep 22, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Yeah you have a right to complain but at some point your balls just HAVE to drop and you have to realize moaning about it every 5 seconds isn't going to change anything.
> 
> 
> Like the user Vergil (gotta love the irony there) said in the last thread people just need to accept that this isn't really the DMC they know and its not supposed to be. Its a fresh start to a series that was growing stale... yes, fanboys, plenty of people felt the series was growing stale.



I hope you don't mean me when you say "you" 
I've been trying my best to get people to have proper discussions on the actual gameplay (so has Esura and we seem to be in the minority about analysing gameplay) but it always seems to come back to people complaining about the complainers or what Dante looks like.

I don't think I'll agree with fanboys thinking it was stale because there was a huge outcry about changing the main character in the DMC4 too


----------



## Blatman (Sep 22, 2011)

Corran said:


> You bring up some interesting questions which I've been worried about myself.
> 
> Devil Trigger - from the gameplay demo this thing looks completely useless. It immobilizes all enemies and makes them float for 5-10 seconds. In those seconds you have enough time to air combo one enemy in the air. A personal gripe of mine in the sound design of this it makes it sounds like you are hitting the enemy with a blunt weapon instead of a sharp sword, kind of strange.
> I wonder what Devil Trigger does for bosses and flying enemies.
> ...



I agree with what you've said on the air combat and devil trigger dude, not impressed with those two aspects, it's also sad that capcom and NT are talking about aerial fighting any chance they can get  the chain that Dante has looks like an easier version of the devil bringer(it gives you alot more air time compared to Nero's arm). I was thinking they may take orbs out aswell and replace it with taking out cameras to get a new move maybe?(guessing killer cameras will be of a high number in this game.)

Still early doors for this game anyways, can't wait to see more from the game though.

Old series fans lol I wonder when it will sink in that this is the next DMC, I mean I was pissed myself, but that's how it is. Repeatedly complaining to other fans and even to capcom won't do any good at this point. Give the game a chance(at this point though the only thing in this game that looks better is the graphics, again still early though).


----------



## Furious George (Sep 22, 2011)

Corran said:


> I hope you don't mean me when you say "you"



Not specifically you. Just a bad choice of wording. I mean the pissy fans in general.




> I've been trying my best to get people to have proper discussions on the actual gameplay (so has Esura and we seem to be in the minority about analysing gameplay)





Maybe *you* have been trying to get actual discussion going but Esura is somewhat two-faced in this matter. He was one of the major offenders on the "BAWW DmC is different" side of things in the last thread. 



> I don't think I'll agree with fanboys thinking it was stale because there was a huge outcry about changing the main character in the DMC4 too



Oh I don't think the fanboys think its getting stale. Of course they don''t. They're fanboys. 

I can guarantee you the same people who were whining about Vergil are the ones whining about this too. 

I mean the more casual fans of the series who sort of look into it every once in a while. That's really what reboots are for... getting other people into a series that, for one reason or another (usually generation gaps but not in this case), weren't into it originally.


----------



## firefist (Sep 22, 2011)

why is there a new thread?


----------



## Furious George (Sep 22, 2011)

Goobfist said:


> why is there a new thread?



We filled the first one with trolling and hilarity.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 22, 2011)

I liked DMC because of Dante's personality and the over-the-top stunts. I loved how creative and interesting the weapons were ( especially DMC3 w/Rebellion, Nevan, Agni and Rudra, Beowulf, etc.). 

When I see the gameplay for DmC I don't see an overwhelming amount of creativity being poured into this game. I only see stages changing and a couple of sword swings, but none of that over-the-top gameplay experience that made the previous games what it was.

Call me a fanboy if you like, but even I'm fully willing to admit the series' mistakes (DMC2, DMC4 somewhat, and the lack of story progression/new ideas that those games brought). I don't mind Ninja Theory breathing new life into the story since it's what they're good at, but to completely reboot the game into something else is what I don't like. I'd rather see a continuation of the existing games under Ninja Theory's story expertise, but the other enjoyable aspects stay the same.

DMC hasn't been around that long, and it hasn't been that long since the last game in the series came out (2008). Rebooting it shouldn't even be happening at this point when there's still large fanbase to sell while doing something new to attract a new audience.

Castlevania I can understand, but to reboot a franchise that hasn't died down is completely different.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Sep 22, 2011)

Funny thing was, when this game was announced, I was hoping it would be a prequel with Sparda as the main character.  DMC didn't need a reboot, tbh.  What it needed was roots.

And I really want to like this game, but NT's making it really difficult.  I watched the TGS footage, and just kind of went, "Eh?".  As was mentioned before, that huge emphasis on aerial combat seems excessive (as in that's the only thing they're doing in the videos), and I personally haven't a clue how that's going to change the dynamics of combat for the game in general.  If the game just devolves into a God-Of-War-esque "Pop 'em in the air for free, do the combo 'til dead, move on to the next opponent" kind of deal, then idk.  But again, still very early stages (At least I hope *gulp*), and everything needs to be taken with a grain of salt.  The stage design is pretty appealing, as I don't feel bored to death while looking at it (Here's to you, Bayonetta).  Nothing else in the footage really stood out to me though.  Nothing made me go, "Damn, that looks fun as hell, I can't wait to see more."  It was more a, "Well I hope this isn't all they have to offer, so let's wait for more."

I'll probably buy it anyway, and play through it, so if it DOES turn out to be bad, then I can at least have some authority to critique it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 22, 2011)

is this a new thread?

I can't find my posts in here (dmc thread) and I'm sure I made a lot, hell..I was on the front line bitching when the first trailer came out..where are my posts??! 

Edit - nevermind, yeah it's a new thread. I don't like it. I don't like changes, bring back the old thread and the old Dante & DMC!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 22, 2011)

After looking at some TGS gameplay videos, DmC's gameplay looks like DMC2's in speed.

After the speed of DMC3 and DMC4's gameplay. . . this is NOT a welcome change.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 22, 2011)

> "Dante's alternate weapons are accessed in a way that should feel familiar to fans of Ninja Theory's Heavenly Sword. Players simply hold down R2 or L2 to access his demon/angel sides, and his weapons and utility moves change accordingly - no need to swap weapon sets or enter a pause menu. In addition to changing his weapon gains a stomp and pull move in his demon form or a lift and guide in his angel persona. The upshot of it all is that switching weapons mid-combo is seamless, and Dante has improved mobility thanks to a chain that works much like Nero's Devil Bringer from DMC 4."



That is from the gameinformer magazine. What do people think? Tbh It's simple enough but I would like to see more weapon choice . Not happy about NT recycling things from a game of HS standard either.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 22, 2011)

So there really aren't any weapons to pick up from bosses... You have three "Styles" for the Rebellion and to use two of them you either hold down L2 or R2. That's kinda lame.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 22, 2011)

So from the sounds of it there really isn't any weapon variety. That makes things dull.


----------



## Satou (Sep 22, 2011)

I hope there are quite a number of different devil arms in this game and they are all very different in the end.  This is reminding me too much of DMC2.  I hoping I don't hear of a dual sub-machine gun in this game.  It'll just remind me even more.  I remember I could beat the game with just that gun, which really kind of sucked I could even do that.


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

Blatman said:


> That is from the gameinformer magazine. What do people think? Tbh It's simple enough but I would like to see more weapon choice . Not happy about NT recycling things from a game of HS standard either.



Yeah, I read that from my Game Informer mag too a few days back and, taking from Heavenly Sword sounds weird. Gameplay was a choppy mess in Heavenly Sword.

Oh, and maybe Winny can post this link in the OP.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 22, 2011)

You DMC fans must be Republicans if you hate change this much


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> You DMC fans must be Republicans if you hate change this much



We don't hate change. This is just unwanted and unneeded change plain and simple. 

This isn't hard to understand.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 22, 2011)

Blatman said:


> That is from the gameinformer magazine. What do people think? Tbh It's simple enough but I would like to see more weapon choice . Not happy about NT recycling things from a game of HS standard either.



Yeah...this sounds lame. hopefully he can get new moves or something...else I be pissed


----------



## Velocity (Sep 22, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> You DMC fans must be Republicans if you hate change this much



I hate politics. But I'm enamoured to the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" mantra.


----------



## Satou (Sep 22, 2011)

*Imagines Aji Tae and The Space Cowboy switching subforum section* 
*shivers*

I'm always up for innovation, but there's always the fair assumption that it can turn out better or worst than what was established before.  Of course it doesn't hurt (much) to keep what's been assembled before or building upon it, but there are those who are going to ask "So what's brand new on the menu this week?"

Personally, I'm not a big fan of DMC borrowing too many elements from HS since if I wanted to play an HS game, I'd play that and any potential sequels, but if I want to play DMC, then I'd rather that game build upon what it's already established itself to be from prior games.  It's like I know some people want Kingdom Hearts gameplay in Final Fantasy games, but honestly, let FF be FF and let it build upon what it already has put itself out to be.  Not to tie it down, but I like it when games evolve themselves through their own mechanics related to what makes it what it is and not mix itself up with so many games that you wonder how the sixth game of a series is related to the first game.

That's just me though.  I know "parody" games like [Insert series] Golf, Party, etc. exist, which I won't mind, but whatever.  I'm being way to analytical on this.  I'll just go back to still trying the game out even if I'm not entirely positive about what I've seen so far.


----------



## Corran (Sep 22, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> After looking at some TGS gameplay videos, DmC's gameplay looks like DMC2's in speed.
> 
> After the speed of DMC3 and DMC4's gameplay. . . this is NOT a welcome change.


I can't comment on DMC2 mechanics since I never played it but I can tell the speed in the TGS demo is definitely slower than 3/4. I was thinking a contributing factor could be these random pauses that happen on some hits.
It reminds me a bit of God of War and Heavenly Sword when you hit an enemy and the action pauses for a fraction of a second.



Blatman said:


> That is from the gameinformer magazine. What do people think? Tbh It's simple enough but I would like to see more weapon choice . Not happy about NT recycling things from a game of HS standard either.


NT have said there is more weapons than what is seen in the demo. Now if L2/R2 are reserved for style switching how do you switch weapons? I'm thinking two methods. One is simple and its mapped to the D-pad, I personally don't like this method since its a bit clumsy in the middle of combat.
The other method I can think of is Angel is L2 and Demon is R2, so if you hit L2 once it switches to Angel powers/weapons and if you press it again it will switch the Angel weapon you are using. Same goes for Demon. The problem with this method is how do you switch guns 


Aji Tae said:


> So there really aren't any weapons to pick up from bosses... You have three "Styles" for the Rebellion and to use two of them you either hold down L2 or R2. That's kinda lame.


I don't think you hold down the buttons, maybe just tap to switch.
Only the subject of Rebellion, I really hate its new design, the textures and design are just bad, you can't even make out what it is in most scenes.


Esura said:


> Anyways, I'll post some of the gameplay analysis this dude on Neogaf had posted when I find it. Playing Uncharted 2 online atm.



Give me your PSN, will play UC3 with you when it comes out


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

In Heavenly Sword you had to hold down the L1 or the R1 to access your Range Stance or Power Stance, and if they said the Angel/Demon thing operates at the same level as Heavenly Sword's weapon stance change, you will be holding some buttons down.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 22, 2011)

Uggh, I guess this confirms my suspicions, when I saw that sword transform to a whip thingy I felt it will use the same NT type weapon switch, which I dislike,though in heavenly sword there was a huge delay input from button to weapon attack feedback. Plus from what I ve seen from the current gameplay all the moves are FRANKLY BORING, nothing innovative other than the devil bringer to kick cinematic finisher. 

The sound for the weapon attacks is also terrible, sounds like using a pole on an enemy or blunt object,not the sound of a good weapon and theres no distinction between each of them, though theres room for improvement. I m hoping he has other devil arms, my guess is there ll be 4 gun type weapons, mapped to the D-pad or mapped to Angel or demon powers R2,L2 respectively.

I personally like the environment shown in the TGS demo, with the floating landscapes with the spawn type cape gliding around, nice touch. But the combat and enemy design feel off, the enemies thus far feel empty and the disintegration animation sucks big time.

Still have my eyes open on this one. Though all his moves are a repetition from the old franchises,mostly DMC2 with the sword swings, his scythe plays like cereberus, and the heavy weapon is worthless other than juggling the enemy and looks ugly or without form.

This is my analysis from what I ve seen. He also seems to be weightless like DMC3 in a way, without having that gravity drop of DMC1 or DMC4, clunky and jaggy type of sword slashes like hes just trying to stay in the air for the heck of it(game has a long way to go) but since its in its early stages I wont hold it down much. This is more of a heavenly sword 2 with a male character, and your typical female companion showing you around sounds like enslaved.( though I guess thats NTs meme.)


----------



## Furious George (Sep 22, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> *.: TGS 2011 Trailer :.*


----------



## slickcat (Sep 23, 2011)

lol it does..looks like crash but well it isnt, probably a demon statue next to the ferris wheel, the resemblance is uncanny though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 23, 2011)

Naughty dog didn't have anything to do with this did they


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Naughty dog didn't have anything to do with this did they



Conspiracy among the western dev teams I suspect.


----------



## Corran (Sep 23, 2011)

Considering NT slagged off Naughty Dog at one point I don't think so


----------



## Esura (Sep 23, 2011)

Corran said:


> Considering NT slagged off Naughty Dog at one point I don't think so



NT ripped on ND? Ninja Theory of all people?


----------



## Corran (Sep 23, 2011)

I may of embelished  I went searching for the original article I remember.


----------



## Esura (Sep 23, 2011)

Ah, that's not too bad then.


----------



## Angelus (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm so happy, I don't even know what to say


----------



## Velocity (Oct 17, 2011)

Angelus said:


> I'm so happy, I don't even know what to say



You should say... "This is the only DMC game I'll need for the next few years."


----------



## Esura (Oct 17, 2011)

FUCK YEAH BOI!



All four DMCs on one system, best shit ever!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 17, 2011)

Now thats what I'm talking about.


----------



## God (Oct 17, 2011)

*FUCK YES.*

Now, if they would only do something about that DMC 5


----------



## Kishido (Oct 17, 2011)

Awesome shit


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]

MGS Collection. now this? This is just awesome

Now i need a Kingdom Hearts Collection and Jak Collection


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2011)

Angelus said:


> I'm so happy, I don't even know what to say



pekpekpekpek


----------



## Gnome (Oct 17, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> MGS Collection. now this? This is just awesome
> 
> Now i need a Kingdom Hearts Collection and *Jak Collection*



This would be amazing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll be buying it, but still the resident evil HD remasters leave a sour taste  hope capcom learned from that(not likely)

THERE'S MORE TO HD REMASTERING THAN SIMPLY UPSCALING THE SCREEN RESOLUTION & RATIO CAPCOM!


----------



## DedValve (Oct 17, 2011)

Jak & Daxter collection has already been announced. 

Go fangasm at the best PS2 platformer: 

I know I did. MGS HD, Silent Hill HD, DMC HD, Jak & Daxter HD all I need left are Kingdom Hearts, the good classic Resident Evil titles and maybe Dino Crisis HD.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 17, 2011)

Fuck that DMC5 is more important


----------



## Vergil642 (Oct 17, 2011)

HD Dino Crisis?

Fuck yes. MAKE IT HAPPEN CAPCOM.


----------



## Corran (Oct 17, 2011)

Finally!
Now I can play DMC3 without it looking like a blurry mess!


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 17, 2011)

DMC collection will probably be a last chance for fans who like the old franchise to help it stick around. I'm wit it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2011)

Vergil642 said:


> HD Dino Crisis?
> 
> Fuck yes. MAKE IT HAPPEN CAPCOM.



more like a total remake.. controls would be horrible right about now.. even with HD visuals..


----------



## Angelus (Oct 18, 2011)

I REALLY hope they'll add real-time style change for DMC3. Gameplay would be 10 times better with that addition alone.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> You should say... "This is the only DMC game I'll need for the next few years."



Or you could say: "I'm finally going to play DMC 1 with the correct button setting!"

Anyways, this was long overdue, especially with the DmC shitstorm. I'm probably still going to keep the normal edition since i want to go back to the higher difficulty.

I'm getting this for the 360, i'm assuming most you guys will get the PS3 version. I'm pretty curious to know what the achievements are, this is probably the first time this ever happened to me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Long overdue? DmC or no DmC, yesterday was the 10th anniversary of DMC1's US release (October 17, 2001).



So what? I didn't want to wait for the 10th anniversary to get this. Turns out i did but you know...i wanted this shit earlier.


----------



## God (Oct 19, 2011)

DIDN'T KNOW THEY HAD A JAK COLLECTION


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 19, 2011)

Buy this to show people still care about the old DMC.


----------



## Killerqueen (Oct 19, 2011)

DMC Collection I getting that,I hope they remaster it


----------



## slickcat (Oct 19, 2011)

I ll get it when they fix DMC 1 control configuration, Had a difficult time jumping with triangle and using square or x to attack.


----------



## God (Oct 19, 2011)

Now.. back to DmC 

Why is Ninja Theory so terrible?


----------



## Satou (Oct 20, 2011)

Planning to buy the DMC HD collection.  Hopefully it's more than just a basic screen upscale.  It's been a while since I last played those games, but playing it on an HDTV would be something to look foward to (especially if visuals are greatly enhanced).

I'm still quietly observing DmC on the side, but it's still iffy with me.


----------



## HazouKurosaki777 (Oct 20, 2011)

Why do people hate the new DMC? I thought it looks better than the shit series they had before.


----------



## Wicked (Oct 20, 2011)

Because dante looks different. Out of all the DMCs DMC2 was my favorite. The HD release looks promising but are they going to add anything new weapons,cutscenes etc?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 21, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Because dante looks different.



And the gameplay doesn't look as good.

And they're not adding anything new as far as i know, they are just releasing the first 3 games in HD.


----------



## Vergil642 (Oct 21, 2011)

Calling it now. DmC will sell as well as or at most a little better than the DMC HD collection.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 21, 2011)

Vergil642 said:


> Calling it now. DmC will sell as well as or at most a little better than the DMC HD collection.



of course it will, people obviously like shit..


----------



## Alien (Nov 1, 2011)

> The half-angel, half-demon Dante in DmC Devil May Cry is not the Dante you know from Devil May Cry. Strange yes, but there’s an explanation inside Dengeki PlayStation. The magazine explains Ninja Theory’s game takes place in parallel world.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 1, 2011)

> parallel world.



Oh thank Sparda.


----------



## Corran (Nov 1, 2011)

Capcom trying for some damage control? 

But I wish Capcom/NT would make up their damn minds on what this game is about. Its been a reboot, a prequel and now a parrallel world?


----------



## Gino (Nov 1, 2011)

Damage Control it is then.......


Quote from Neogaf


> Next Game: DMC Generations. Play as Classic or Modern Dante. Everyone loves Classic Dante, but Capcom has no plans to bring him back.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 1, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Because dante looks different. Out of all the DMCs DMC2 was my favorite. The HD release looks promising but are they going to add anything new weapons,cutscenes etc?



How could you like DMC2 more than DMC3?


----------



## Kishido (Nov 1, 2011)

OK this time NT failed hard... They could simply say this from the very beginning and not talking about a reboot or origin story and such a stuff


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 1, 2011)

Over a year ago:





> *Eurogamer:* Let's be absolutely clear – is this a different Dante, or the same one we know and love?
> 
> *Alex Jones:* We're not going to be definitive about a lot tonight, but one thing that we can be definitive about is that this is the same Dante - just younger. We're looking at a retelling of his origin story.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 1, 2011)

Ugh, Ninja Theory, just stop already. Make up your god damn minds, I'm not buying this anyhow and I'm going for Asura's Wrath and the DMC HD Collection, but stop Flip flopping already.


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 1, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Now.. back to DmC
> 
> Why is Ninja Theory so terrible?



That's like asking why the ocean's blue. Or why idiots do idiotic things.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh GAF 



> This is not the Dante that you know...but if you want to play as the Dante you used to love, feel free to preorder your copy of DmC at your nearest Gamestop for the exclusive Old Dante DLC that's locked on the disc


----------



## Gino (Nov 1, 2011)

Sad but true....


----------



## Wicked (Nov 1, 2011)

Locked up DLC?

What else is "locked" up on the disc.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 1, 2011)

This is getting silly.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2011)

I knew this game would fail in more ways than one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 1, 2011)

why do i feel cheated and trolled?  

this must be what raped hookers feel like


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 1, 2011)

^ Just Picture Asura's Wrath in your mind and you'll feel better.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Kanali (Nov 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> why do i feel cheated and trolled?
> 
> this must be what raped hookers feel like



I feel the same. So... Are we ever going to see classic Dante again? If not this doesn't really make anything better in the least.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 1, 2011)

the moment they announce DmC 2 is when i will quit gaming all together... this shit is too stoopid..


----------



## The World (Nov 1, 2011)

To appease the fanboys they made it so now it's set in a different universe and now it's a reboot spinoff.

Oh Ninja Theory, stay classy.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 1, 2011)

BBBWAAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

This shit keeps failing.


----------



## Alien (Nov 1, 2011)

In b4 they announce classic Dante as pre-order DLC

edit: ninja'd


----------



## Krory (Nov 1, 2011)

People still blaming NT for Capcom's decisions. Lol.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 1, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Oh GAF



Wow, so they admit to DLC locked-on disc content and nickle and diming people. Stay classic current game industry.



Krory said:


> People still blaming NT for Capcom's decisions. Lol.



They're both made of fail at this point and more pathetic now.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 1, 2011)

LMAO wow. Looks like Capcom got smart and decided to not thrash the old DMC tittles, and now that I know this isn't going to kill the old franchise I can actually give this game a chance... A used copy though.

DMC collection is going to be solid though.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 1, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Wow, so they admit to DLC locked-on disc content and nickle and diming people. Stay classic current game industry.



That was a joke. A joke that may turn out true but a joke for right now


----------



## Gnome (Nov 1, 2011)

ITT proof people only care about white hair.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> ITT proof people only care about white hair.



And that they don't want this series going to a dev team with a shoddy gameplay history. Not to mention white hair is in the game so that's a moot point


----------



## Gunners (Nov 1, 2011)

Now change the game's name and I might pick it up second hand.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 2, 2011)

*Dante Pulls DmC Devil May Cry?s Devil Trigger*



> The devil trigger move in DmC Devil May Cry works a bit different than other Devil May Cry games. Instead of turning into a demon, Dante turns into our Dante and freezes time. Remember, DmC Devil May Cry takes place in a parallel world, so the half-angel and half-demon Dante is a different character.



*Source*:

Video is in link.


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 2, 2011)

Mura said:


> *Dante Pulls DmC Devil May Cry?s Devil Trigger*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His voice was meh.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 2, 2011)

Mura said:


> *Dante Pulls DmC Devil May Cry?s Devil Trigger*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait so DT is literally taking OUR Dante from the real universe and fucking shit up? 

Also does anyone know if Reuben Langdon is voicing this kid.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow. His voice sucks bad. I mean really bad; sounded like he was half=alseep when he read that quote. Other parts were okay though.


----------



## Blatman (Nov 2, 2011)

So this is an alternate reality Dante who can somehow pull the real dante in to just kick ass? WTF? It would have made a lot of sense if this Dante was a demon realm Dante and the setting was The demon realm(explaining why environment attacks). What Capcom and NT are running with now is a cop out because of the backlash they received for wanting to reboot.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 2, 2011)

Rasendori said:


> Wait so DT is literally taking OUR Dante from the real universe and fucking shit up?






Blatman said:


> So this is an alternate reality Dante who can somehow pull the real dante in to just kick ass?



How in the fuck...

...can you people...

...be so goddamn dumb?


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 2, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> How in the fuck...
> 
> ...can you people...
> 
> ...be so goddamn dumb?



That's what the apparent source said, no need to get your panties in a bunch.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 2, 2011)

It's not the real Dante he summons, I don't think. The hair is all wrong, so it just seems like Fake Dante becomes a little less Fake.

Either way, this whole thing is a huge mess. It seems like this is what they decided to do, having realised that DmC is going to flop pretty hard. At least this way they can make DMC5 and pretend this game was just a spin off that never happened.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 2, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> It's not the real Dante he summons, I don't think. The hair is all wrong, so it just seems like Fake Dante becomes a little less Fake.
> 
> Either way, this whole thing is a huge mess. It seems like this is what they decided to do, having realised that DmC is going to flop pretty hard. *At least this way they can make DMC5 and pretend this game was just a spin off that never happened.*



Yeah, this just ensures them of a backup in case shit fails hard.


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 3, 2011)

Mura said:


> Yeah, this just ensures them of a backup in case shit fails hard.



Such blasphemy! What do you mean in case it fails, of course ill fail hard. Just like NT last two games.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 3, 2011)

i see...so this dante takes in alternate dimension(real dante's) dante's form to wreak havok. So its not actually his power but his power of being able to take over other people's power....makes sense to me?


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 3, 2011)

What     ?


----------



## Esura (Nov 3, 2011)

What? **


----------



## DedValve (Nov 3, 2011)

Krory said:


> People still blaming NT for Capcom's decisions. Lol.



Apparently it was ninja theory that came up with the alternate reality dante or some shit like that.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 3, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> i see...so this dante takes in alternate dimension(real dante's) dante's form to wreak havok. So its not actually his power but his power of being able to take over other people's power....makes sense to me?





Sephiroth said:


> What     ?





Esura said:


> What? **



What?



> Errr, are you people suffering from amnesia or something? Some of you at least. This game went from being a reboot to being a prequel to now being a spin-off. This is no coincidence at all, it's called "damage control" from Capcom. After the initial negative reaction Capcom, and NT decided to throw the "prequel" word, but things got even worse, so now this is a spin-off. It's basically Capcom saying: *"DO YOU LIKE IT NOW GUYZ? YOU GONNA BUY IT RIGHT? RIGHT? PLEASE?"* They are very aware that they have a bomb in their hands now, thanks to their lack of vision and understanding of what the fans want.
> 
> If capcom was so "confident" in this project they wouldn't be toying around with it. Now it's quite clear that they know things are not going as planned, and heck, a company that can't make up their mind about one of their own products is never a good sign at all. All thanks to this warped idea that western gamers want generic looking western games.



I lmao at the bolded.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks well


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 3, 2011)

I agree, makes you wonder two things:

1. Why didn't they just made the DMC we all know with this new graphics and mechanics
2. Why didn't they make this game, but with a completely different character instead of trying to change the Dante we all know.

90% of their troubles would be gone if they just took one of those routes.


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 3, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> I agree, makes you wonder two things:
> 
> 1. Why didn't they just made the DMC we all know with this new graphics and mechanics
> 2. Why didn't they make this game, but with a completely different character instead of trying to change the Dante we all know.
> ...



Do you know what's so fuck up. The original creator of Devil May Cry actually wanted to make a new one even though he's no longer with Capcom.

Capcom did the same shit with the father of Megaman, after he left Capcom to start his own company he ask him to continue letting make Megaman Legends 3, but they decline.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 3, 2011)

Original creators don't own the rights to the I.p. It's not fucked up, Capcom bought and funded those games to be created. Therefore they own those titles and names.


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 3, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Original creators don't own the rights to the I.p. It's not fucked up, Capcom bought and funded those games to be created. Therefore they own those titles and names.



I know that, just like Capcom hired Ninja Theory to make the new DMC, the original creator wanted to make another by having Capcom hired him and his team.

Even more, the original creator actually gave the director for DMC3 a little help here and there on how to handle the game.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 3, 2011)

Mmm, I see, didn't get that from what you said before. Even so, I don't work for Capcom, so I'm not going to pretend I know why they made the decision they did. I probably won't play this game anyway, I never cared for DMC or NT.


----------



## Esura (Nov 3, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Original creators don't own the rights to the I.p. It's not fucked up, Capcom bought and funded those games to be created. Therefore they own those titles and names.



That's not what he is alluding to Gnome.

He is stating that its fucked up that a former employee offering to help, possibly with no ulterior motives, to develop a game but is declined. Although, in Hideki Kamiya's case, I don't think he was serious when he tweeted that.

Obviously, they have no obligation to do so but I imagine things would be a lot different right now if they said Platinum was rebooting...er making a spin off of DMC instead of Ninja Theory.

EDIT: Nevermind....posted late.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 3, 2011)

Bayonetta 2.


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 3, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Mmm, I see, didn't get that from what you said before. Even so, I don't work for Capcom, so I'm not going to pretend I know why they made the decision they did. I probably won't play this game anyway, I never cared for DMC or NT.



You don't care about Devil May Cry.

But you're forgiven for liking Flobots.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 3, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Bayonetta 2.



This pretty much. The first one, a brand new IP sold 1.5 million maybe more whereas DMC4 the highest selling sold 2 million. Bayonetta looks like it wants to fucking bury DMC in the ground and it looks like Capcom is helping.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 3, 2011)

Ewww no thnx on Bayonetta 2. Game is mad whack yo.


----------



## Esura (Nov 3, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Ewww no thnx on Bayonetta 2. Game is mad whack yo.





Are you serious?


----------



## Wicked (Nov 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Are you serious?



Yes I'm serious

Not feeling Bayonetta. I'd take a new chu chu rocket game over Bayonetta 2.


----------



## Violence (Nov 3, 2011)

:WOW the new DMC? no way! i will play it!


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2011)

His voice sounds like an extremely lazy young Brad Pitt.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 3, 2011)

OMG his voice.........sounds so annoying 
They could have at least made him mute


----------



## Corran (Nov 3, 2011)

DMC HD collection trailer.

Damn DMC3 looks so freakin good.


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 3, 2011)

Corran said:


> DMC HD collection trailer.
> 
> Damn DMC3 looks so freakin good.



Mangasm


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 4, 2011)

Corran said:


> DMC HD collection trailer.
> 
> Damn DMC3 looks so freakin good.



What I like to see


----------



## DedValve (Nov 4, 2011)

fucking glorious. DMC HD Collection here I come.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, regardless of how disappointing DmC may look and how all of this shit could have been avoided, i still say that the shifting cities and levels morphing as you go through them looks fucking awesome.

Anyways, enough of that. Getting the fuck out of the HD collection. I actually never played the Special Edition of the third game so there's a tiny sense of novelty when playing it since i never fought the Jester Boss battle nor have i ever played with Vergil so all the better. 

I've also never played with Trish in DMC 2 on account hat i only played that game once, for obvious reasons. But it's Trish, Goddamnit. I'm gonna force myself to beat the game in hard and swing some glorious Sparda sword.

The more copies you guys buy of this collection and less copies you buy of DmC, the faster Capcom will get its shit together. The HD collection will probably have a DmC demo, the shitstorm is going to be interesting.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 4, 2011)

Corran said:


> DMC HD collection trailer.
> 
> Damn DMC3 looks so freakin good.



Even DMC2 looks amazing. I WANT THIS NAOW.


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 4, 2011)

Can't wait for the DMC HD collection.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 4, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Even DMC2 looks amazing. I WANT THIS NAOW.



 no, no it doesnt


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 4, 2011)

It looks good, doesn't mean its a good game.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 5, 2011)

Imo it's coming out nice, but I still prefer an anime-ish Dante!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2011)

OMFG THE REBOOT >>> HD COLLECTION! 

Kidding. Can't wait for the HD collection. To replay DMC 1 and 3 in glorious HD and take a shit on DMC2 and throw it out.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 5, 2011)

^It's possible that all three games are on the same disc though. Shitting on DMC2, means shitting on all of them.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 5, 2011)

Good to have the games pretty much untouched, but a new mode wouldn't hurt.


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Nov 6, 2011)

the Box art and Release Date for the HD collection confirmed.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 6, 2011)

The covers look okay.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 6, 2011)

Still betting on the exclusive content being the DmC demo.

And probably the winning drawings of Devil May Cry fanart contest they were having at Capcom Unity.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnMmzREn7bQ&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

This guy.


----------



## Gino (Nov 17, 2011)

is fuckin awesome


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh snap! nice video, Capcom should watch it.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 17, 2011)

> =Grαhf;41189427]Oh snap! nice video, *Capcom should watch it.*



Well they aren't making this game so...


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 17, 2011)

They still hired and support ninja theory that is making everything wrong so...


----------



## Wicked (Nov 17, 2011)

But they aren't helping Ninja Theory making the game. All they did was give them the rights to make the game.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 17, 2011)

So? this still have responsability in this, heck watch the video to understand why Capcom is in the same bag as ninja theory.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 17, 2011)

anyone wanna put money down that the HD will out sell the reboot? 

Also EventStatus is a boss whether talking about games or sports.
watch his vids


----------



## Judas (Nov 17, 2011)

I still want to believe that this won't be as bad as DMC 2, but I don't know...


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 18, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> But they aren't helping Ninja Theory making the game. All they did was give them the rights to make the game.



Capcom knew that this would get negative reception. But they didn't do anything at all. 

Capcom should sell the rights to Platinum Games(Bayonetta) and they make a DMC5 Continuing after DMC4.


----------



## Kanali (Nov 18, 2011)

In my opinion, the fact that they retconned this new game into being a parallel universe (meaning that the original DMC verse is intact and where we left it) means that they want to be able to fall back to the original series in case this game fails.


----------



## Krory (Nov 18, 2011)

Just to re-inform the misinformed... Ninja Theory _did_ want to stick to the original Dante and design. Capcom repeatedly rejected every design they came up with because they wanted it to be completely different. So after the head of the US branch told them to "do something that would piss Capcom off," they went with the Dino-design. And the Japs loved it.

Capcom is also helping to oversee the combat process.

So Capcom has a bigger hand in this than some of you think.


----------



## cnorwood (Nov 18, 2011)

have any of you guys played this game, i see alot of nerd rage from experts who havent even played the game


----------



## Wicked (Nov 18, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> Capcom knew that this would get negative reception. But they didn't do anything at all.
> 
> Capcom should sell the rights to Platinum Games(Bayonetta) and they make a DMC5 Continuing after DMC4.



Well if they did made a DMC5 what would it be about? Can't think of anything right now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Are you serious?



Bayonetta was pretty good.
I bought it new for 20$ worth the money.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Nov 18, 2011)

Who cares what a Devil may Cry is about? The story has always sucked. The games have thrived on fantastic gameplay and the fact that Dante is awesome.

Honestly DMC looks pathetic, I have no hopes for this game. I certainly  hope it turns out to be great and proves me wrong but nothing I have seen has made that seem even remotely possible.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 18, 2011)

Krory said:


> Just to re-inform the misinformed... Ninja Theory _did_ want to stick to the original Dante and design. Capcom repeatedly rejected every design they came up with because they wanted it to be completely different. So after the head of the US branch told them to "do something that would piss Capcom off," they went with the Dino-design. And the Japs loved it.
> 
> Capcom is also helping to oversee the combat process.
> 
> So Capcom has a bigger hand in this than some of you think.


A lot of us wants to do something that pisses Capcom off.
Crapcom that is.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 18, 2011)

So I heard this was cancelled.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 18, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> So I heard this was cancelled.



And they brought MML3 back instead right?
Nope just cancelling everything and being dicks.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]UNtwkP7y5DM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]sHsuxZ4eu6o[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]6xXZBTMvSPY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]nqwYDdTl-tc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]HYGb_Rjw-Qs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 19, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> have any of you guys played this game, i see alot of nerd rage from experts who havent even played the game



This is exactly what this guy in this video was talking 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnMmzREn7bQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Sure I would be fine with a game thats 30fps, Crackhead Dante, and being developed by a couple of idiots that don't give a darn about what you think about this game and mock fans yet they still want you to buy this game. (sarcasm)

Reboot > Prequel > Alternate World? Damage Control Anyone? At least when this game fails they can work on DMC5. 

Keep defending this game will ya?


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 19, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> This is exactly what this guy in this video was talking
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnMmzREn7bQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



I love EventStatus 

well DMC 1, 2 and 3 will be on the Collection for 39.99 USD

40 bucks for 2 good games? Not bad :33


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 19, 2011)

WHAT THE HELL DID THEY DO TO MY BELOVED DANTE?!


----------



## Gino (Nov 19, 2011)

They sent him to the ultimate universe.....


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 19, 2011)

Cancellation of this shit would be the international "dance on the table from joy" day.


----------



## Kanali (Nov 19, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Cancellation of this shit would be the international "dance on the table from joy" day.



Would be even better if Capcom came out and said "LOLOLOLOL WE FOOLED YOU, HERE'S DEVIL MAY CRY 5"


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 19, 2011)

Kanali said:


> Would be even better if Capcom came out and said "LOLOLOLOL WE FOOLED YOU, HERE'S DEVIL MAY CRY 5"



Thats what I hope they said when this game was announced.

and this is what the fangirls think about DINO


----------



## Vergil642 (Nov 19, 2011)

Good end: DmC, all the shit we've seen, is the first three missions out of 21. Then proper DMC5 kicks in.

It counts as an extended tutorial.

A man can dream.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Nov 27, 2011)

Gnome said:


> At least he doesn't look like a porn star.



Oh my, tell me about it. And referring to your other posts, he says one-liners and jokes that just epically fail... like that annoying "This party's gettin' crazy! Let's rock!" or the "Jackpot!/Bingo!" I'm now confused if that was bad character or just bad voice acting! 



Esura said:


> Dante lives the life of a porn star.
> 
> Thats the American dream.



He was considered an American in the previous games. They've said that this is not going to be the same ol' Dante. He's different-->  And he's got the Union Jack on the left sleeve of his coat.



GunX2 said:


> WHAT THE HELL DID THEY DO TO MY BELOVED DANTE?!



As explained above, he's not the real Dante... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



  Um, maybe it's DantexTrish son? (which grosses me out)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 27, 2011)

They've already walked it back. Its not the Dante we know, so either take it like that or continue to play yourself for fools 


...


Also, why is DMC 2 in that picture Kakashi, it has no place anywhere


----------



## Velocity (Nov 27, 2011)

Yep, Dante _oozes_ sex appeal in the fourth game. I blame Reuben Langdon. Maybe he oozes too much sex appeal.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 27, 2011)

Why didn't they get Langdon'd voice again? Beyond this guy being an alterate universe version, its still the character, that explanation isnt gonna hold


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 27, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> They've already walked it back. Its not the Dante we know, so either take it like that or continue to play yourself for fools
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



I found the picture on some site. You right about DMC2 thought. Even Capcom doesn't care about DMC2.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Nov 30, 2011)

*And* the Devil May Cry live-action movie will be based on the _*new Dante/DmC*_! I suppose it's only easy for Hollywood and not the original fans, this is because it'll be easy to find a dark haired dude to play than a dude whose willing to dye his hair silver or CGI his own hair. I dunno tho. :\

Source? Here:


----------



## Killerqueen (Nov 30, 2011)

I waiting to see the Cast member Before Going to Hollywood and Going DMC on their ass


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 30, 2011)

The fuck? Justy when i thought this shit couldn't get any worse


----------



## Wicked (Nov 30, 2011)

Devil May Cry 2 Live Action

Let's see where that goes


----------



## Corran (Nov 30, 2011)

Date of story - June 8th


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Dec 1, 2011)

Some "fans" recommended Ian Somerhalder and I personally think Josh Harnett. 

I just hope Hollywood goes for substances rather than looks, so that it makes it all the more worth while. I mean, if he acts well and looks the part just well (this is the new Dante we're talking about), we might as well just sit and watch. 

This new Dante is really "new". He's not supposed to have anything to do with the main plotline of DMC or the "old" Dante. So he's a *complete and total reboot* (as in his name is Dante and he's half-angel/demon/human unlike the old/other Dante whose just half human/demon). 

Speaking of actors, after I watched X-men Origins: First Class, I thought Michael Fassbender's acting/character in it as Erik/Magneto suited as Vergil. Though, he's a tad too old for the role... :\

I just hope they don't f*** up. Expectations are plenty and great so they ought to be careful. Either way, once the game is finished, I ought to try it out and watch the movie. It's expected to be out in 2013 and there's a budget of over $40 millions. I hope again that they put that to some really good use. Also, I expect the graphics to get better! All the trailers are "work in progress gameplay" and it's only 30% complete as of November... I hope it turns out well, but not better or best than the previous games. I'm sure that won't happen..


----------



## Velocity (Dec 1, 2011)

There is only one Dante. His name is Reuben Langdon. I won't accept any substitutes.


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

ElusiveGamer said:


> Some "fans" recommended *Ian Somerhalder* and I personally think *Josh Harnett*.





.....no


----------



## Gino (Dec 1, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> There is only two Dantes. There names are Drew Combs and Reuben Langdon. I won't accept any substitutes.



Fixed.......


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

Even if the new guy is great, you people won't be happy, nothing makes you happy.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Even if the new guy is great, you people won't be happy, nothing makes you happy.



True story is true.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 1, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> There is only one Dante. His name is Reuben Langdon. I won't accept any substitutes.



This rings true. Although Langdon is being a bro and wishing them (Ninja Theory) the best.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> *Even if the new guy is great*, you people won't be happy, nothing makes you happy.


Well then, good thing this isn't happening.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Even if the new guy is great, you people won't be happy, nothing makes you happy.


You know what would make us happy? This game being canceled. Capcom love canceling everything but the shit people don't like.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Even if the new guy is great, you people won't be happy, nothing makes you happy.



>Gamers complain about wanting new IP's
>Company see's how gamers react to Current IP changes
>Company decides making a new IP is to risky
>Company puts everythign back to what it was and better
>Gamers complain about wanting new IP's
>Company makes new IP
>Gamers complain about wanting better IP's
>Company says fuck you and never listens to gamers again.
TL;DR
Gamers are jaded assholes and companies should just do what they want.
(but not really )


Esura said:


> You know what would make us happy? This game being canceled. Capcom love canceling everything but the shit people don't like.



Rather have MML3 than DMC


----------



## Velocity (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

And she (he...?) has the audacity to say someone else looks "emo" and "ridiculous."  That's as hypocritical as Esura saying someone else has bad taste.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 1, 2011)

Krory said:


> And she (he...?) has the audacity to say someone else looks "emo" and "ridiculous."  That's as hypocritical as Esura saying someone else has bad taste.



That's totally a "he". I swear there's an Adam's Apple there. Which just makes me wonder whether he put his voice through one of those programs that change the tone for you or actually dubbed over it. The voice doesn't fit the face at all, at any rate.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't think anything there fits anything _human_.


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

Krory said:


> And she (he...?) has the audacity to say someone else looks "emo" and "ridiculous."  *That's as hypocritical as Esura saying someone else has bad taste.*



This is starting to become less and less funny as time goes on.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> This is starting to become less and less funny as time goes on.



You shouldn't of said you liked Twilight man, that was asking for it.


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> You shouldn't of said you liked Twilight man, that was asking for it.



*stuff* **


----------



## God (Dec 1, 2011)

I saw that video before lol. I agree with her though, this reboot doesn't look appealing at all.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

Wait. Esura, you like Twilight?


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes, I like the books when I was in high school.

A preemptive fuck you for the following post you are going to make.


----------



## Gino (Dec 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]9RbHRGn0kWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 1, 2011)

Yo gnome, thats fucked up.


----------



## God (Dec 1, 2011)

What did Gnome say


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

Nothing. My post automagically deleted itself.


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

Mura said:


> Yo gnome, thats fucked up.



What he say Mura?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 1, 2011)

Pretty harsh Gnome.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> What he say Mura?



Naw, I just saw the deleted post too. Just his reason why he deleted it was funny.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

Esura likes Twilight?

BWUAHAHAHA!

That reminds me I need to check Reasoning With Vampires.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm offended that you people would think I could post something cruel.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

It's not in Brome's blood to be cruel.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Wait. Esura, you like Twilight?



 shut up. My god please  Now i get why they pick on you man...Shit is shit. Hell, I only read the first three once and never touched em; still sitting my book closet LOL.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 1, 2011)

?Gino? said:


> [YOUTUBE]9RbHRGn0kWw[/YOUTUBE]



"IMAGES REPRESENT A GAME STILL IN DEVELOPMENT" 

Oh Capcom.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

Krory said:


> It's not in Brome's blood to be cruel.



Unlike Krory.
cold blooded bish.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

True story, bro.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 1, 2011)

Hate the music.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

Still better than generic metal music. Worst. Soundtrack. Ever.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Hate the music.



+The voiceacting seemed good though, and I liked the effects of the city.
- Dante looked horrible,the enemies were completely helpless seen magikarp give more of a fight,music terrible.
Though that's from 3 minutes 
I'm more interested in the woman than fake Dante.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah one thing I have to give it is the voice acting is good, the graphics on the other hand look raw and unpolished.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 1, 2011)

shitty music is shitty


----------



## God (Dec 1, 2011)

Lol at the soundtrack.

Unlosing makes a good point about the enemies being utterly pathetic. They're just standing there, letting Dante try very very hard (and still failing.) How is that challenging or stimulating? .


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

>Enemies just standing there
>Dante repeatedly dodges attacks in the video

Lol, fanboys... they're so cute.


----------



## God (Dec 1, 2011)

Who am I a fanboy of? The fodder minions? 

At least have some sort of logical connection between two trains of thought.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> You know what would make us happy? This game being canceled. Capcom love canceling everything but the shit people don't like.



This...

Then again its Capcom


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

Krory said:


> >Enemies just standing there
> >Dante repeatedly dodges attacks in the video
> 
> Lol, fanboys... they're so cute.



He dodges attacks 3 times.
Though I said they were helpless.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He dodges attacks 3 times.
> Though I said they were helpless.



Good thing I never said otherwise.

>MFW 90% of games have 'on-disc DLC' for multiplayer aspects because otherwise nobody would be able to share the experience online


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 1, 2011)

TBF these are just your average mooks on whats likely the begining of the game. Pointlesss criticism is pointless. I mean seriously were the average mooks in DMC ever really all that impressive? Dem rose tinted sunglasses.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 1, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> TBF these are just your average mooks on whats likely the begining of the game. Pointlesss critism is pointless. I mean seriously were the average mooks in DMC ever really all that impressive? Dem rose tinted sunglasses.



DMC1's Marionettes were. I've been hoping the series will return to that quality of enemies again.

BTW, here's the music from the gameplay video 

[YOUTUBE]jbVmzgDb3QI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> DMC1's Marionettes were. I've been hoping the series will return to that quality of enemies again.
> 
> BTW, here's the music from the gameplay video
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jbVmzgDb3QI[/YOUTUBE]



I actually just found this on Ninja Theory's forums (since I've been hanging around there since more and more of those people are becoming optimistic and helpful instead of angsty, rage-driven monsters that you see on YouTube and... well some people here).

'dem Norwegians.

Thanks, though. I'd still like to see more of the 80's style punk music they had in the first trailer, but I see the route they're going with it now.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 1, 2011)

Krory said:


> I actually just found this on Ninja Theory's forums (since I've been hanging around there since more and more of those people are becoming optimistic and helpful instead of angsty, rage-driven monsters that you see on YouTube and... well some people here).



Are they still banning people who dare speak ill of this game?


----------



## Felix (Dec 1, 2011)

Jesus god that looked horrible
And did Dante's face change again?


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Are they still banning people who dare speak ill of this game?



Been there since the beginning and never saw anyone banned except for the people who started death threats on members of Ninja Theory and Capcom. There's still plenty of rage-aholics and boycotting but a number of people that were against from the start are becoming more satisfied with what they see.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 1, 2011)

Felix said:


> Jesus god that looked horrible
> And did Dante's face change again?



It's a game still in development 

Edit:


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> It's a game still development



You missed a word there.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

Still Development is a new term. Like Stillbirth, but for games, like FFvsXIII.


----------



## God (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow, death threats against Capcom and Ninja Theory? 

Seriously?


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Wow, death threats against Capcom and Ninja Theory?
> 
> Seriously?



They weren't that common there on NT's forum. Their Twitter account also used to get frequent messages like that. You want to see a LOT of those look up YouTube video comments. Or comments on video game coverage sites like GameSpot, IGN, etc. They were pretty plentiful to the time of E3 still. I haven't checked up on those places in that regard since, because the degree in which someone plans out to skin someone alive over a video game is just a little extreme.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 1, 2011)

This game 

I cannot wait


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

This game is still a stain on my favorite franchise.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

It helps that Esura's favorite franchise seems to change every time he goes into a thread.


----------



## Gino (Dec 1, 2011)

Game looks like shit still but I hope the people who wants to play this enjoys it.


----------



## Corran (Dec 1, 2011)

New footage impressions...
STOP SHOWING THE SAME FUCKING AREA OVER AND OVER. Do you seriously have no other area to show us how the game works? And it's not even one level it is just one arena.

Okay, combat. Looking better but it still looks like its a weird rip off of DMC. I keep seeing moves that belong to Dante and Nero and its so weird seeing them mashed together like this.
Air combos still look retarded, he stays still in the air forever!

Show something new NT/Capcom.  Or give a release date because I get the feeling it isn't that far off, probably first half of 2012.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

This isn't even really new footage, so eh. It's just what was at TGS this year without the voice-over.

Though the internet has shocked me once again - most videos for DmC have an increasingly, overwhelming number of dislikes for each video... yet this video on YouTube has 907 likes to 117 dislikes. Mind-bottling.

There also seems to be some discussion on NT's forums, some people seem to think that Dante is actually jumping off the head of/enemy-stepping off the first enemy he attacks (after the pull).


----------



## Corran (Dec 1, 2011)

^It's new footage Krory. You can tell because their are more visual effects and other things. For example there are now red orbs, glowing blue orbs for whip travel and other things.
But as I said, they need to stop using the same area and show a new location.

I think why there aren't as many dislikes because it isn't on the Capcom channel.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

Corran said:


> ^It's new footage Krory. You can tell because their are more visual effects and other things. For example there are now red orbs, glowing blue orbs for whip travel and other things.
> But as I said, they need to stop using the same area and show a new location.
> 
> I think why there aren't as many dislikes because it isn't on the Capcom channel.



Right, I see now. And this player doesn't suck as bad as the one during TGS.

And that never stopped anyone before, it not being on Capcom's channel. Compare it to the E3 trailer that was on IGN's channel (like this one) - 957 likes, 711 dislikes.

And the scenery/game-play mash-up/Ebony and Ivory/TGS trailer - 1,169 likes, 448 dislikes.

Machinima did a bit better on the E3 trailer. 3,634 likes, 1,827 dislikes.


----------



## Corran (Dec 1, 2011)

I think there are a lot of people that like it just to piss off the dislike people


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

Or that people are finally easing up a little since they're showing more.  The TGS trailer showed some combat but it was tiny bits and pieces. The E3 trailer was all cinematic. This is the first with any solid gameplay. As I mentioned earlier, even the people on NT's forums are becoming less hostile. I haven't seen any more death-threats yet.

I'd like to see what other weapons they have lined up (aside from the line of fire-arms they mentioned), since you'll be able to use up to six weapons on the fly (including the default sword and Ebony/Ivory, as well as - I'm assuming - the scythe and axe). More angel/devil powers would be nice since we know they're there.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 1, 2011)

?Gino? said:


> [YOUTUBE]9RbHRGn0kWw[/YOUTUBE]



Already, the gameplay is slower than the previous DMC. Even the original DMC Dante with a sword plays faster than this.


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

Corran said:


> I think there are a lot of people that like it just to piss off the dislike people



I've stated this awhile ago.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Dec 1, 2011)

DUDE! Who was that chick? What a Lady wannabe! xD

At least he speaks more now... still whose the chick!? And what's her name? Cam? Fen? What? The way I see it, she's indefinitely human. See, when Dante was "spotted" by the CCTV, the world shifts into Limbo (this in Christianity is, the supposed abode of the souls of unbaptized infants, and of the just who died before Christ's coming but of course in the game it's the demonised world of demons). 

But see how the girl becomes a silhouette? (only demons can see demon city, you know) And how she has a bazooka? That's so Lady... She's probably Lady's reboot which sucks. lol because she's shorter now... and punk.

Though, I kind of like how you could shoot'em up in the air... but how Dante "flies" through the air looks f'in funny. I nearly cried of laughter....

Oh. Is she bald or is that the hoodie becoming transparent on me? I've got a feeling she's got something to do with Limbo... She knows her way round more than Dante. Yup, another Lady.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

Lady was a shit character, anyway. An amalgamation of schizophrenic inanity that was a waste of space and an unjustly paid voice actress with no talent.

Worse than the tramp, Trish. Trasha. Whatever.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

Waifus... never gets old.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 1, 2011)

Weaboo scum


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

Krory said:


> Waifus... never gets old.



***** is a martial arts you know. Ip Man used it.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

Even more pathetic.


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> Weaboo scum



Not at all. First time actually using that word in a post if you checked my post history.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

Ip man does Wing Chun, I've watched the movies


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't remember that, you're a liar. Commi scum.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I don't remember that, you're a liar. Weaboo scum.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

Whatever, if I'm to be considered a weeaboo for liking different stuff...then that's what I shall be...haters. Just know your parents will hate you for doing so.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

Weeaboo doesn't mean liking different stuff.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

My parents would say I'm going easy on you, akshually.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

Deus Ex looks so lonely there.  Needs some good games to accompany it.


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Weeaboo doesn't mean liking different stuff.



No shit Sherlock. 

But I get called a weeaboo a lot on here anyways just for my preference for Japanese games, despite not meeting the requirement of being a weeaboo anyways.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

Look, there goes the point.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

Idk man, its a pretty big signal, you may have gone native without even noticing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 2, 2011)

gameplay is looking good atleast


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Gino (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## ElusiveGamer (Dec 2, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> gameplay is looking good atleast



It's only 30% of it... Still, baldy girl is probably "Virgillia". The way they conversed, it's as if she's guiding him but at the same time, she's both vulnerable and unsafe to face the demons. So it's kind of like the role of Virgil in the Divine Comedy (which is how DMC characters get their names). Virgillia... it really reeks. 

Still, I kind of this "Dante".  Don't ask me why I just do. I like his attitude too. Maybe he's just another brand of "Dante" in "DMC".


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 2, 2011)

Every time i see the new Dante, i die a little inside.

So far nothing in new DMC is new.

The Limbo shit has being used by Bayonetta.

The new theme is also similar to Dante's Inferno. Though the brothers did receive there name from the Divine Comedy.

30fps is so fucking slow. The shit looks like is in slow motion.

Dante is also being referred to as Spider Man by Ninja Theory.

This Dante is fusion of trash and shit, while having Nero's Devil Bringer.

Well fans, at least we can be happy about one thing. Since this is a parallel the Dante we love is still alive.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 2, 2011)

Lol @ the weeaboo talk


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Lets say your GOTY choices looked like this. I'm not going to name any names, as to help hide the identity of such individual. But do you see a single non-japanese game on this list? Didn't think so. If you agree with this list, people may think you're a weeaboo.



That list is fucking horrid....


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> That list is fucking horrid....



You are fucking horrid.


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> That list is fucking horrid....



Take comfort in the fact that none of them stands a chance.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> You are fucking horrid.



No u.

Isn't it funny, though, that every time your taste is mentioned, someone tells you how bad it is?


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

^^ Nope, since everyone loves riding on Skyrim's cock.

I still got money on Zelda and DE though.




Aji Tae said:


> No u.
> 
> Isn't it funny, though, that every time your taste is mentioned, someone tells you how bad it is?



Because people just can't appreciate fun games nowadays. Not my fault.


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> No u.
> 
> Isn't it funny, though, that every time your taste is mentioned, someone tells you how bad it is?



It's called the "Everyone Is Wrong But Me" Syndrome.

Also, lulz.

>Money on Skyward Sword
>Didn't even nominate Skyward Sword


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

Krory said:


> It's called the "Everyone Is Wrong But Me" Syndrome.
> 
> Also, lulz.
> 
> ...



For Wii game of the year I did, smart ass. Learn to read. You seem to have a problem with that as of late.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> ^^ Nope, since everyone loves riding on Skyrim's cock.
> 
> I still got money on Zelda and DE though.
> 
> ...



Cause Skyrim is a AMAZING fucking game you fool. 

And Zelda and DE are also amazing so I'm trying to understand why you have Fate fucking games on your list but not much better games like Gears, Infamous, Skyrim. You hurt me son, you fucking HURT ME!


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> For Wii game of the year I did, smart ass. Learn to read. You seem to have a problem with that as of late.



Wii Games are Game of the Year.


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Cause Skyrim is a AMAZING fucking game you fool.
> 
> And Zelda and DE are also amazing so I'm trying to understand why you have Fate fucking games on your list but not much better games like Gears, Infamous, Skyrim. You hurt me son, you fucking HURT ME!


I disqualified Skyrim from my mind after seeing all the peeps on my friend list crying over their glitches on PS3.

Also, I can only nominate games I played that came out this year. These are the games I played that came out for this year that I felt was worthy. Skyrim is a non issue to me as you already know due to glitches so lets end that. I like Gears, but the 360 I bought my mom for her anniversary is pretty much all hogged up so no chance to play Gears 3. Infamous 2, I was waiting for it to get cheaper. Same with Batman AC too (another game I wanted to play).



Krory said:


> Wii Games are Game of the Year.



I nominated SS for Best Wii Game.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 2, 2011)

I nominated it for only Wii game.


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2011)

Because it's not Game of the Year.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 2, 2011)

Morrowind > Skyrim


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2011)

Deadly Premonition > Morrowind


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> What made DMC so "hardcore" before? It's not like they were ever hard or anything.



DMC isn't hard,because it's for pansy fan girls to drool over


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

DMC is hardcore because of its fluid gameplay system, almost akin to a fighting game. There are links, cancels, just frames, all that shit.

Example.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORgSuIIesIE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAviCHoNxMM&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PLD743077F93521D1B[/YOUTUBE]

Brea is one of the, if not THE top DMC players out there. She is so beasty. This shit is not easy to do at all (I tried ) and major props to the skills of these top DMC players.

And yes there are tournaments for DMC.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 2, 2011)

So people taking a game seriously means its hardcore? Any game can be hardcore then. I bet there's hardcore angry birds players who are equivalently beast to it as that person is to DMC.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 2, 2011)

Wait, wtf is going on here, it feels like 2 threads are being mixed.


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> So people taking a game seriously means its hardcore? Any game can be hardcore then. I bet there's hardcore angry birds players who are equivalently beast to it as that person is to DMC.



No, that shit like that is possible in the game with these mechanics is testament to being hardcore. The game is very technical and has underlying depth just waiting to be picked.

Ninja Theory sucks absolute balls at making decent gameplay. Even their fans knows this. Ninja Theory is mostly liked for their cinematography and storytelling (lol). DMC is a series that's always been about the gameplay first and foremost.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 2, 2011)

Not really, look at Super Mario Bros. it has about 3 mechanics, and depending how you play it can have a wide range of skill to it, and can be hardcore. It all comes down to how you play.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Not really, look at Super Mario Bros. it has about 3 mechanics, and depending how you play it can have a wide range of skill to it, and can be hardcore. It all comes down to how you play.



I can beat DMC by only using one attack button.
Is that hardcore or what?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 2, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I can beat DMC by only using one attack button.
> Is that hardcore or what?



Hence the last part you so aptly ignored.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Hence the last part you so aptly ignored.


Assume it's directed at you because you are quoted right?
Nah bro.
It's just that hardcore.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 2, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Assume it's directed at you because you are quoted right?
> Nah bro.
> It's just that hardcore.



Try making sense, being vague is going nowhere.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Try making sense, being vague is going nowhere.


I was agreeing with you.
Hardcore is very ill defined.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Not really, look at Super Mario Bros. it has about 3 mechanics, and depending how you play it can have a wide range of skill to it, and can be hardcore. It all comes down to how you play.



I've seen hardcore Tetris players. I sure as hell not playing like that anytime soon.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 2, 2011)

It's your destiny Esura, you must buy it or perish.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 2, 2011)

So why is this called the DMC thread again?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 2, 2011)

get a real game like Uncharted instead


----------



## Amuro (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 2, 2011)

Mura said:


> So why is this called the DMC thread again?



Jumping on Esura it seems is more interesting than anything this game is about.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 2, 2011)

Mura said:


> So why is this called the DMC thread again?



That's 'cause the guys posting here Don't Much Care about stayin' on topic.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 2, 2011)

We all know this game will be great so we need other things to talk about


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2011)

Amuro said:


> It'll be nice to play a DMC where the plot isn't fucking awful for once.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Majinvergil (Dec 2, 2011)

Mura said:


> So why is this called the DMC thread again?


because talking about other things is better then this shitty DMC


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2011)

Let's talk about hot bishies with silver hair and skin-tight leather with distracting bulges.


----------



## God (Dec 2, 2011)

The fact that you've picked up on his "distracting bulge" is more telling to me than anything else


----------



## Majinvergil (Dec 2, 2011)

Kakashi234 said:


> This...
> 
> Then again its Capcom


They still need to add capcom charging for cheats now lol


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 2, 2011)

yeah let's talk about penisless emos instead Krory

great idea


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 2, 2011)

Majinvergil said:


> They still need to add capcom charging for cheats now lol



Wait what?


----------



## Amuro (Dec 2, 2011)

Krory said:


> Fixed that for you.



Classic Krory. 

The song played in the trailer is cool till the lyrics kick in.


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> yeah let's talk about penisless emos instead Krory
> 
> great idea



This is the DmC thread, not the FFVII thread.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 2, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Wait what?



Something about charging for cheats as DLC for Dead Rising: Off The Record. Yeah I had the same reaction myself.


----------



## Majinvergil (Dec 2, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Wait what?


You didn't know?


while I'm at it I'll add this one they charge 10$ for resident evil revelations for no reason


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Something about charging for cheats as DLC for Dead Rising: Off The Record. Yeah I had the same reaction myself.



[YOUTUBE]sHsuxZ4eu6o[/YOUTUBE]
edit:you ninja


----------



## God (Dec 2, 2011)

Nero vs. New-Dante 
GOGOGOGOGO


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 2, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Nero vs. New-Dante
> GOGOGOGOGO



Nu-Dante mirrors a lot of Nero's sword moves


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 2, 2011)

Meanwhile, at Kotaku...



As much as this isn't a Devil May Cry game, i'm still fucking loving the aggressive town concept and its animations.



Kakashi234 said:


> This...
> 
> Then again its Capcom



Well, they scraped the non-deletable save system bullshit. Revelations doesn't have any of that because of all the complaining with Mercenaries.

And i love how lack of megaman in UMvC 3 is an inherently bad thing to be listed and fuel for Capcom hate. How fucking pathetic can that shit be.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Dec 3, 2011)

Amuro said:


> Still can't shake that he looks like Hayden Christensen. The floating in the air looked awkward but everything else is coming together alright. I'd like to see some more levels/areas as the art direction for limbo is pretty cool.
> 
> It'll be nice to play a DMC again where the plot isn't fucking awful.



.................. How does he look like Hayden Christensen? I thought you were going to say Ryan Phillippe but I think even that's saying too much! 

When you say "the plot isn't fucking awful", you mean DMC 2? Just checkin'.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 3, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And i love how lack of megaman in UMvC 3 is an inherently bad thing to be listed and fuel for Capcom hate. How fucking pathetic can that shit be.



Would you like having Mario excluded from Smash Bros?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 3, 2011)

i dont support Capcom or Bethesda anymore

good thing too


----------



## Wicked (Dec 3, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And i love how lack of megaman in UMvC 3 is an inherently bad thing to be listed and fuel for Capcom hate. How fucking pathetic can that shit be.




If Date Masamune was in UMVC3, Game would sell in Japan.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 3, 2011)

Majinvergil said:


> You didn't know?
> 
> 
> while I'm at it I'll add this one they charge 10$ for resident evil revelations for no reason



I made a thread based on these two issues in the 'Ask Capcom' section on their forums.

The thread didn't get locked

It got deleted.


----------



## Esura (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't understand Capcom though. They make good games when they want to, and they have some of the best IP in the industry, yet they seem like they want to emulate Ubisoft and EA anti consumer bullshit so fucking bad while systematically destroying fan favorite IPs left and right. Its like they are trying their damnest to piss off as much people they possibly can in a short span of time. None of this angst existed towards them earlier this generation.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> I don't understand Capcom though. They make good games when they want to, and they have some of the best IP in the industry, yet they seem like they want to emulate Ubisoft and EA anti consumer bullshit so fucking bad while systematically destroying fan favorite IPs left and right. Its like they are trying their damnest to piss off as much people they possibly can in a short span of time. None of this angst existed towards them earlier this generation.



I don't like their reasoning, but it makes sense in the end. Ubisoft, Activision and EA sell way more games than them. I remember Inafune saying he wanted franchises to sell at least five million, with this out-sourcing as an attempt to achieve that. It's got to be really annoying that you're pumping out these excellent games that have taken years of effort to create, yet you're unable to even get a whiff of the kind of sales Modern Warfare gets.

So they're trying to be more Western because they think that'll net them more sales, but it won't. They should be happy with games that sell millions, they shouldn't be expecting them to sell millions more.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 3, 2011)

Thing is though different games have different expectations. 

Classic Horror RE games are niche as such they will never gain such mainstream sales as Modern Warfare (I think I understood why the original RE games did sell so much before capcom kept spurting out a new one every 3 months). Games like Devil may cry is already at the top of the food chain with 2 million sales to gain 5 million is something very rare usually with a large fanbase.

Capcom just wants to retool all their games to serve the lowest common denominator. Resident Evil became action like all the other big action titles to gain more sales, same is happening to Devil May cry which is changing to cater a larger fanbase (at the expense of the old one) and they've become so risk averse that they won't even give megaman, one of their flagship titles a chance.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 3, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> So they're trying to be more Western because they think that'll net them more sales, but it won't. They should be happy with games that sell millions, they shouldn't be expecting them to sell millions more.


Which is funny, considering a lot of Japanese executives saying how ashamed they are that Japanese products don't sell as well as some Western stuff.
So what is their solution? Right, just copy from or downright sale it to the West.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 3, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Would you like having Mario excluded from Smash Bros?



No, Megaman ain't Capcom's equivalent of Mario. Don't kid yourself.

And if he ever was Capcom's mascot in the 90's, he sure as hell ain't now.

You got 2 characters from the franchise, a couple of stages and 2 Megaman alternate costumes for 2 separate characters.

Eat it and shut up. I don't give two shits about Megaman but the sheer self-entitlement and idiocy the fans of the franchise have been showing over this fucking thing really make me want to hate the franchise.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 3, 2011)

DedValve said:


> Thing is though different games have different expectations.
> 
> Classic Horror RE games are niche as such they will never gain such mainstream sales as Modern Warfare (I think I understood why the original RE games did sell so much before capcom kept spurting out a new one every 3 months). Games like Devil may cry is already at the top of the food chain with 2 million sales to gain 5 million is something very rare usually with a large fanbase.
> 
> Capcom just wants to retool all their games to serve the lowest common denominator. Resident Evil became action like all the other big action titles to gain more sales, same is happening to Devil May cry which is changing to cater a larger fanbase (at the expense of the old one) and they've become so risk averse that they won't even give megaman, one of their flagship titles a chance.



Problem is 2 million sales ain't what it used to be anymore, especially on 3 platforms. With massive increase in costs when developing HD games selling 1 million is pretty close to a failure when on multiple platforms and 2 million is simply ok. 

I mean heck Vanquish got pretty close to 1 million on only 2 platforms and that was pretty far from a success (I'd be surprised if we got a sequel even though it deserves it). These days AA games are quite simply dead. It's either go big or go home. Hence why big selling games get multiple sequels whereas good games that sold moderately generally don't even get 1.


Edit: wait I just realised  Mario Kart wii sold 28 million on 1 platform while using last gens assets. Fuck me that must have made Nintendo fucking ridiculous amounts of money. No wonder Capcom's jealous.


----------



## Majinvergil (Dec 3, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> I made a thread based on these two issues in the 'Ask Capcom' section on their forums.
> 
> The thread didn't get locked
> 
> It got deleted.


but this is how they treat us ,the fans ,they have become a joke.

I was there in there forums at the time they released the 1st trailer of the emo dante,every thread made was being locked up there were like tons of threads being locked up and they not wanting to explain shit.


----------



## Majinvergil (Dec 3, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> No, Megaman ain't Capcom's equivalent of Mario. Don't kid yourself.
> 
> 
> You got 2 characters from the franchise, a couple of stages and 2 Megaman alternate costumes for 2 separate characters.
> ...



pretty sure he was,not anymore of course.Capcom just doesn't give a shit about anything anymore

and no, we are the ones buying there shit,or atleast was buying it.They keep doing what there doing,pissing off the fans,only they will lose.


----------



## Gino (Dec 3, 2011)

capcom


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 3, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> No, Megaman ain't Capcom's equivalent of Mario. Don't kid yourself.
> 
> And if he ever was Capcom's mascot in the 90's, he sure as hell ain't now.
> 
> ...



Mega Man 2 sold 1.5 million units. For that time, that was quite a bit. So yeah, I'm pretty sure he was the mascot for them.



Majinvergil said:


> but this is how they treat us ,the fans ,they have become a joke.
> 
> I was there in there forums at the time they released the 1st trailer of the emo dante,every thread made was being locked up there were like tons of threads being locked up and they not wanting to explain shit.


How long have you been a member there? Who knows, we might have met lol


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Dec 4, 2011)

The latest gameplay seemed to have some positive outlook on NT (Ninja Theory's) forum... which then lead me to notice... This Dante had undergone some changes: he's got a baby face now. Still can't believe why the movie has to movie this nu game. Then again, least it's not following DMC2.


----------



## Majinvergil (Dec 4, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Mega Man 2 sold 1.5 million units. For that time, that was quite a bit. So yeah, I'm pretty sure he was the mascot for them.
> 
> 
> How long have you been a member there? Who knows, we might have met lol


not very long ,it was when the 1st trailer came out plus  my account there got deleted by them.We probably did met and never knew lol


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2011)

Rather play as the assistant so far.


----------



## Krory (Dec 8, 2011)

Really enjoyed that "The Escape" video. Loved all the changing scenery and all the messages throughout. Something so simple but adds to the overall atmosphere.

And having spent the last day and a half playing Enslaved almost non-stop (aside from sleep), I'm excited to see more of this game. Character animations, especially the facial animations, look so slick, and the emotion that's went into the writing. I hope they keep up that same standard.


----------



## Higawa (Dec 8, 2011)

The Gameplay doesnt even look to bad in that Trailer but still as DMC fan I cant name that game DMC!
It might not even be that bad, but it just doesnt deserve A Devil, A May or a Cry in it


----------



## Krory (Dec 8, 2011)

I agree.

Being called Devil may Cry game is more insulting than anything.


----------



## Esura (Dec 8, 2011)

Sigh....this is really a mood killer. It looks a lot better than it did earlier, that much I can admit but I'm still not feeling it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2011)

everyone's expectations are so low they will enjoy it


----------



## Esura (Dec 8, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> everyone's expectations are so low they will enjoy it


Pretty much. If you're expecting shit and they give you something that looks somewhat better than shit, obviously you are going to be impressed.

This still looks subpar compared to DMC4.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 8, 2011)

Props to the environment.

But the gameplay still can't compare to the previous DMC games. And no flashy, dynamic setting will make up for that.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm not calling it DMC: we need to make up a new name, like Angel vs Demons or some shit. I'm still buying Asura's wrath over this


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 8, 2011)

Needless to say, I'm very impressed. I especially liked when you had to hop over the broken environment in the church. I could see myself getting into this very easily.


----------



## Esura (Dec 8, 2011)

I thought that Escape video looked impressive, unimpressed with The Fight video. I....I just can't get hyped for this like you can Mura. Enemies still look uninspired and Dino, while looking considerably better than his earlier forms, still look bland to me. Battles are hell of slow looking and looks like a DMC clone than anything that is supposed to wow me after DMC4. Animations also looks stiff. Also, is it just me, or is it that the models look less detailed than the environment? It seems like much of their focus is on the changing environment than every aspect of the game. This looks quite literally like another game trying to copy DMC's combat with Devil May Cry in its name.

DMC HD Collection just can't get here any faster.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> I thought that Escape video looked impressive, unimpressed with The Fight video. I....I just can't get hyped for this like you can Mura. Enemies still look uninspired and Dino, while looking considerably better than his earlier forms, still look bland to me. Battles are hell of slow looking and looks like a DMC clone than anything that is supposed to wow me after DMC4. Animations also looks stiff. Also, is it just me, or is it that the models look less detailed than the environment?
> 
> DMC HD Collection just can't get here any faster.



Never said I was hyped for this, I'm just saying its something I don't mind playing. One problem I do have is his face, whenever I look at him I can't take him seriously. Makes me wanna beat the shit out of him.

Saying that, I would still play this.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2011)

Voice acting seems good, love the environment stuff too. Excited.


----------



## Krory (Dec 8, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Voice acting seems good, love the environment stuff too. Excited.



The game seems to be playing to all of Ninja Theory's strengths really well so far (which is good because Devil May Cry series needed improvements in all those areas), and the gameplay looks like an improvement. The more I see, the more excited I get for this game. Has to be one of my most anticipated games now up with Tomb Raider and Mass Effect 3.

A release date would be nice, but hey... can't rush genius.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 8, 2011)

Looking forward to this game looking great so far


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 8, 2011)

The models look like ass, but the environments are nice for an Inception copy.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 8, 2011)

Inception, right! I knew I saw that kind of morphing cityscape somewhere before. So much for innovation in this game.

Still, it's a nice effect and from what I've seen so far of this game, it will at least be a decent rental. Combat looks a lot better too, in this new "Demon City Combat Trailer".


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2011)

Heh, the game actually looks much better when no one's fighting, ironically enough. 

Fucking love the morphing world.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 8, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Heh, the game actually looks much better when no one's fighting, ironically enough.
> 
> Fucking love the morphing world.



Same here, I like the world transforming around you but the combat just isn't there.

I need to see the some crazier animations and movesets. Show the unique weapons and fighting styles presented in the game, if that's good then we can talk about a potential buy.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm not sold quiet yet, the voice acting is good, I really like the changing environments. I've noticed also that Dante seems to have a mix of abilities from both Dante and Nero, for instance in the fight video I could've sworn I saw him use Dante's drive attack near the end and he can drag enemies to him similar to Nero which was even more evident in the escape video when he was using it to scale the environments. Like others the gameplay is still a complaint, it doesn't have the fast paced look I'm used to in a Devil May Cry game. The character designs are no longer a complaint, Dante looks fine now then again most of that complaint came from hi simply being different than the Dante I grew up with. Just quicken up the battles a little and make the enemies more aggressive and BANG you have yourselves a first day buy Ninja Theory.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 9, 2011)

I would really like the game even more if it was rupert who was voicing this guy 

as it stands, i'll be checking it out, it looks interesting and the combat looks varied. He may not be original dante, but its still cool enough for me to be abit excited


----------



## Kanali (Dec 9, 2011)

The environments look great but am I the only one who finds the whole "THA MAN TRYIN' TA KEEP YOU DOWN" theme tiring? I'll definitely check this game out eventually but Im much more excited about the DMC HD Collection.


----------



## Esura (Dec 9, 2011)

DMC HD Collection is a must buy! Must buy I tell you what!


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Dec 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> DMC HD Collection is a must buy! Must buy I tell you what!



Unfortunately I don't have a PS3 so I'm going to miss out on the HD collection.


----------



## Krory (Dec 9, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a PS3 so I'm going to miss out on the HD collection.



Or get it on the 360.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Dec 9, 2011)

Krory said:


> Or get it on the 360.



Just looked it up, didn't know it was coming out for 360 as well. Well that settles that, guaranteed buy.


----------



## Krory (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd post the new interview...  But who am I kidding, no one but me gives a fuck.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't like HD collections. I bought the God of War one, then realized I don't like God of War, what a waste.


----------



## Krory (Dec 10, 2011)

That's because God of War is trash.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> I'd post the new interview...  But who am I kidding, no one but me gives a fuck.



Go ahead and post so we can hate it to death.


Krory said:


> That's because God of War is trash.



yep.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 10, 2011)

so i read the new interview...

They keep strayed between "alternate universe" and "re making of the origin story", i wish they'd shut up


----------



## firefist (Dec 10, 2011)

pc port please.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 10, 2011)

Krory said:


> That's because God of War is trash.



Why do the people i can respect around here have opinions that are completely different from mine?

God of War is great man, it insists upon itself sure but what action franchise doesn't? The pillar platforming in GoW 2 was one of the great vidya gamung i can count in the last years.

Then again, i'm a little biased since i loved Greek Mythology and i think that the series did a good enough job adapting it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 10, 2011)

God of war is great. Not as amazing as some would want others to believe but still good.


----------



## Esura (Dec 10, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why do the people i can respect around here have opinions that are completely different from mine?
> 
> God of War is great man, it insists upon itself sure but what action franchise doesn't? The pillar platforming in GoW 2 was one of the great vidya gamung i can count in the last years.
> 
> Then again, i'm a little biased since i loved Greek Mythology and i think that the series did a good enough job adapting it.





While I don't think GoW is _great_ or better than DMC series, it was sure some good fun and I love games based on Greek mythos myself. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Krory (Dec 10, 2011)

Greek mythology is the most redundant, bastardized, over-done, and underwhelming of all mythology, especially when only loosely based off of the source material.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 10, 2011)

GOW is pretty fun, if a bit too easy, but not a fan of Kratos though.

It certainly doesn't stand up to DMC in design and variety though.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 10, 2011)

You know what?  

As dumb as Kratos is as a character, the writing for the first game is fairly clever--and not just for a video game.  Simple, rudimentary but more than adequate for what the writer was getting across.  The game it self was good, but having an someone put more than a few bad fanfics together to make the story was great.

Then we got 2 and 3 and Jesus Christ what happened?


----------



## God (Dec 10, 2011)

DMC is and always will be > GoW


----------



## Esura (Dec 10, 2011)

Cubey said:


> DMC is and always will be > GoW



Who says otherwise?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 10, 2011)

GOW>>>DMC

This one might change that though


----------



## Esura (Dec 10, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> GOW>>>DMC
> 
> *This one might change that though*



Huh? This looks subpar compared to...ANY GoW game.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2011)

Gears of War > DmC > God of War


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> Gears of War > DmC > God of War



Shame they are at the bottom of the bucket.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 12, 2011)

Metal Gear Rising >> Bayonetta >> DMC >> GOW >> DmC

See? Whatever genre MG ends up in, it will win


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 12, 2011)

Metal Gear Rising is not the end all, the wank fest before the game is even out is hardly becoming


----------



## Kishido (Dec 12, 2011)

Rising looks like shit in may eyes... Nothing will ever top Kratos Muahahahahahaha


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 12, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Metal Gear Rising >> *Bayonetta *>> DMC >> GOW >> DmC
> 
> See? Whatever genre MG ends up in, it will win



excuse me sir? 

Baypnetta rapes all, it even shits on all DMC games.. i'll have to wait on Rising, it looks badass.. but seeing how Platinum games are developing it.. you might just be right..


----------



## Majinvergil (Dec 12, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Metal Gear Rising >> Bayonetta >> DMC >> GOW >> DmC
> 
> See? Whatever genre MG ends up in, it will win



This guy knows what he's talking about


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 12, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Whatever genre MG ends up in, it will win



Fuck Jon, apart from you supporting Liverpool..you're actually quiet cool.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 12, 2011)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You know what?
> 
> As dumb as Kratos is as a character, the writing for the first game is fairly clever--and not just for a video game.  Simple, rudimentary but more than adequate for what the writer was getting across.  The game it self was good, but having an someone put more than a few bad fanfics together to make the story was great.
> 
> Then we got 2 and 3 and Jesus Christ what happened?




*Spoiler*: __ 



This is incredibly true. 

GoW I was least faithful to Greek Mythology and yet it had the best writing by far. Its weird. 




On-topic:

_The Fight Trailer:_ Not terribly impressed with the gameplay here. I REALLY hope the guys playing the demo are just spamming aerial attacks and the entire game really isn't going to be me hopping in the air to win fights.  

_The Escape Trailer:_ I am impressed. The environment breaking apart was awesome to look at and comes with a promise that this game is going to get very trippy. I liked the mean-spirited text sprawled on the walls and floors. 

*One thing that NT needs to avoid doing is isolating the environment shifts into just action set pieces that happen in one big rush. This kind of gameplay feature needs to pop up at any given moment if they intend to make the atmosphere feel like a true threat rather then an on-rails break from real gameplay.* It should feel interactive, not cinematic. 

Bayonetta is better then everything.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 12, 2011)

Bayonetta some trash

DMC2 is better than Bayocrappa


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Bayonetta some trash
> 
> DMC2 is better than Bayocrappa



Someone is just mad.

"Capcom has all but said that Devil May Cry 2 doesn't exist ? for instance, Dante is a playable character in Viewtiful Joe for comedic reasons, and he outright says "I don't remember that" when Alastor references the events of Devil May Cry 2. "
[YOUTUBE]486wO1LRqKw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Dec 12, 2011)

Aw, that's cute. He thinks he's people.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2011)

Bayonetta is an amazing action game. Up there with DMC3. To say DMC 2 is even near the same level of Bayonetta makes you look foolish. That is all.


----------



## Esura (Dec 12, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Bayonetta is an amazing action game. Up there with DMC3. To say DMC 2 is even near the same level of Bayonetta makes you look foolish. That is all.



Dude, its Nature Breeze.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 12, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Fuck Jon, apart from you supporting Liverpool..you're actually quiet cool.



I'm the biggest Metal Gear fan around

challengers, bring it


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 12, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> I'm the biggest Metal Gear fan around
> 
> challengers, bring it



Not as big as my cousin. He actually has a autographed MGS4 with Kojima's signature. Shit is framed in his room. He attempted to get his shoes signed but they weren't having it.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 12, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Someone is just mad.
> 
> "Capcom has all but said that Devil May Cry 2 doesn't exist ? for instance, Dante is a playable character in Viewtiful Joe for comedic reasons, and he outright says "I don't remember that" when Alastor references the events of Devil May Cry 2. "
> [YOUTUBE]486wO1LRqKw[/YOUTUBE]



So in Capcom eyes(and mines) DMC4 is the last canon game so far?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 12, 2011)

Uh i thought it was common knowledge that Capcom buried DMC2 and only bring it up when they have no choice? They'd be happy just wallowing in their DMC1-DMC3 success. Did you see the DMC3 to DMC2 ratio in the HD collection trailer?


----------



## Wicked (Dec 12, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Someone is just mad.
> 
> "Capcom has all but said that Devil May Cry 2 doesn't exist ? for instance, Dante is a playable character in Viewtiful Joe for comedic reasons, and he outright says "I don't remember that" when Alastor references the events of Devil May Cry 2. "
> [YOUTUBE]486wO1LRqKw[/YOUTUBE]





crazymtf said:


> Bayonetta is an amazing action game. Up there with DMC3. To say DMC 2 is even near the same level of Bayonetta makes you look foolish. That is all.




Don't care what you say. DMC2 is better than Bayonetta and will always be. DMC2 is like a mystery book you will never figure out while Bayonetta is a poor written hollywood movie.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 12, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> I say things for shock value!



The thing with Naruto Forums is that it takes far too long for folks to detect trolls.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 12, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Bayonetta some trash
> 
> DMC2 is better than Bayocrappa



What in the holy fuck am i reading.

I mean, come on, i may hate every single character from Bayonetta and the shitty out of place EPIC BIG BOSSES but Bayonetta has the single best fighting system of the genre.

Story in video games are always shit. Stop judging fucking video games by their story. Especially fucking fast paced action games. There's not enough words in the English language to properly convey how stupid that is.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 12, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What in the holy fuck am i reading.
> 
> I mean, come on, i may hate every single character from Bayonetta and the shitty out of place EPIC BIG BOSSES but Bayonetta has the single best fighting system of the genre.
> 
> Story in video games are always shit. Stop judging fucking video games by their story. Especially fucking fast paced action games.



But why would you respond to... 

HE. 
IS. 
A. 


His bar was quite red before he switched it off.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Dude, its Nature Breeze.




You live in Ohio

That says enough


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Don't care what you say. DMC2 is better than Bayonetta and will always be. DMC2 is like a mystery book you will never figure out while Bayonetta is a poor written hollywood movie.



DMC2 should of STAYED a mystery book, cause it's so fucking horrible that it shouldn't have been brought out. Now everyone who has played it has witness such a shit game. 

But if Esura is telling me to ignore you comments I shall.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## God (Dec 12, 2011)

I enjoyed DMC2


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 12, 2011)

Even DMC 2 is better than this. Western DMC, gawd, smh, exclamation signs.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 12, 2011)

Nature Breeze said:


> Don't care what you say. DMC2 is better than Bayonetta and will always be. DMC2 is like a mystery book you will never figure out while Bayonetta is a poor written hollywood movie.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Bayonetta had more replay value...the characters are poop but the battle system is very well done.


----------



## Gino (Dec 12, 2011)

Lots of fail in this thread


----------



## Tyrion (Dec 13, 2011)

Too many depressed people in this thread


----------



## Esura (Dec 13, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Too many depressed people in this thread


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Dec 13, 2011)

/argument.

I too found DMC2 to be a better package than Bayonetta.


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2011)

So many emo trolls.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 13, 2011)

Well DMC2 has the coolest design for Dante at least, otherwise nothing comparable to Bayonetta.

Though the game really isn't that bad.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2011)

Bayonetta was a shit game. Come at me whores.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 13, 2011)

Vault said:


> Bayonetta was a shit game. Come at me whores.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2011)

Vault said:


> Bayonetta was a shit game. Come at me whores.



But sir Bayonetta is a whore and since whores are known for hanging with "fans"...
You should run mang you'll get aids and shit.


Instead of DMC or bayonetta guys should be playing good games like this.
[YOUTUBE]UP8PPEH-IKA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 13, 2011)

Vault said:


> Bayonetta was a shit game. Come at me whores.



For the PS3 it apparently was.


----------



## Esura (Dec 13, 2011)

It wasn't_ that _bad compared to the 360 version....but the 360 version was clearly superior.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 13, 2011)

DMC2 comparable to Bayonetta? Surely one jests


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 13, 2011)

Not that i'm vouching for Ninja Theory or anything but it's funny how Platinum Game fans overuse the fuck out of the "It's a spinoff, they can do whatever the fuck they want with it" argument when talking about Revengeance and then they condemn DmC every step of the way when the game is set in a fucking alternate universe.

Gotta love them double standards. 



Esura said:


> It wasn't_ that _bad compared to the 360 version....but the 360 version was clearly superior.



I played the PS3 version after beating the 360 version several times. The PS3 versions is a fucking joke, man. Sorry. Screen tearing, framerate assfucking each time there's more than 3 rings on-screen, colors are saturated as all hell and originally, so much fucking loadings you actually had to wait to pause the game. 

Let that sink in for a second. Waiting....to pause...the game.

The patch fixed the loading problem but everything else is still there. Get the 360 version. Anyone who buys the PS3 version is burning money.


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not that i'm vouching for Ninja Theory or anything but it's funny how Platinum Game fans overuse the fuck out of the "It's a spinoff, they can do whatever the fuck they want with it" when talking about Revengeance and then they condemn DmC every step of the way when the game is set in a fucking alternate universe.
> 
> Gotta love them double standards.



I said (or implied) this same thing in the MGR:Revengeance thread (much like how I brought up the double standard of some people condemning Bethesda for the PS3 version of their game being near unplayable, yet it was okay with Bayonetta... even though Bayonetta never got patched, and never will, to fix the real issues... and furthermore initially, all parties denied there was anything even wrong with the PS3 version).

Esura said it's completely different.

I guess it's okay because Platinum is a Japanese developer.

Though I guess it is different since Platinum decided the change for MCR - Capcom decided the change for DmC.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 13, 2011)

MGR Revengeance is spin-off, DmC is a reboot.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 13, 2011)

Wasn't it already said that DmC isn't part of the devil may cry series, kinda like in a parallel universe?


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2011)

And both original series sucked anyway.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 13, 2011)

Mura said:


> Wasn't it already said that DmC isn't part of the devil may cry series, kinda like in a parallel universe?



I will only believe that when Devil May Cry 5 is released.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 13, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not that i'm vouching for Ninja Theory or anything but it's funny how Platinum Game fans overuse the fuck out of the "It's a spinoff, they can do whatever the fuck they want with it" argument when talking about Revengeance and then they condemn DmC every step of the way when the game is set in a fucking alternate universe.
> 
> Gotta love them double standards.



On Gameplay: Rising is a complete genre shift being handled by developers with a great track-record in that genre. So as far as gameplay goes, Platinum CAN do whatever the fuck they want. This was going to be a more action oriented game from the start so why not give it to someone who can do great action games? 

NT on the other hand has never produced a game that plays as well as the DMC series. Coupled with their engine choice and that doesn't paint a great picture for people who liked how the old DMCs played. Yet through all this they claim it will play as well as the previous games. 

On Story and the Series as A Whole: We don't know enough details about Rising's story to know how it ties in with the rest of the series. IMO, everything shown so far fits with taking place after MGS4 depending on how many years "several years later" implies. Kojima Productions is charge of story.. So it's not like Rising is out to take over the series

DmC is an attempt to replace the old storyline and its components. No doubt sales will determine whether the next Devil May Cry game is DmC2 or DMC5. Or maybe the third possibility where DmC doesn't sell enough and Capcom just shelves the whole series

Hell, I've seen people who love DmC and hate Rising. Where do they fall in all this? 

There are all kinds of reason why someone could like how something is handled despite its similarities to another situation. I'm liking the Tomb Raider reboot from what they've shown. I liked how LOS rebooted 3D Castlevania. I'm not liking how DmC is rebooting DMC. I didn't like how POP 2008 rebooted Prince of Persia. It's all a case-by-case thing


----------



## Krory (Dec 13, 2011)

So... it's because they're a Japanese developer.

Cliffy B is liking the new DmC. So I have to agree with him.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 13, 2011)

Krory said:


> So... it's because they're a Japanese developer.



Nope, it's because Platinum is a proven developer, Japanese or otherwise. 

But nice try. I've said before I wouldn't mind Sony Santa Monica or Mercurysteam working on DmC. In fact, you can add Vigil Games and Rocksteady to that list now. 

I've also stated that I would actually like it if Ninja Theory was put in charge of rebooting Onimusha since it's in greater need of a reboot, plays to their strengths, and avoids more of their weaknesses than DMC. And  I doubt Japanese mythology will be what would give them the most problems here


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 13, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> *I've also stated that I would actually like it if Ninja Theory was put in charge of rebooting Onimusha since it's in greater need of a reboot, plays to their strengths, and avoids more of their weaknesses than DMC.*



THE FUCK?!


----------



## Corran (Dec 13, 2011)

Krory said:


> So... it's because they're a Japanese developer.
> 
> Cliffy B is liking the new DmC. So I have to agree with him.



Cliffy B is contracted to like any game using UE3


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 13, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Nope, it's because Platinum is a proven developer, Japanese or otherwise.
> 
> But nice try. I've said before I wouldn't mind Sony Santa Monica or Mercurysteam working on DmC. In fact, you can add Vigil Games and Rocksteady to that list now.
> 
> *I've also stated that I would actually like it if Ninja Theory was put in charge of rebooting Onimusha since it's in greater need of a reboot,* plays to their strengths, and avoids more of their weaknesses than DMC. And  I doubt Japanese mythology will be what would give them the most problems here



I would not mind that actually. Seems more their style.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Dec 13, 2011)

_On the "Fight" gameplay trailer: _

Well, it sure looks fun. I especially can't wait to use the scythe. I noticed at one point, it actually spins at the enemy's face. I can't tell if we could actually activate it during the game, but... cross my fingers. The red orbs were still in place, so I'm glad they stuck out with that. The story line seems interesting too. Is it me or the girl who followed him seemed doll like? I noticed her lips doesn't move when she speaks... I'm thinking/theorizing that she's a demon/human with an invisibility technique and somehow the demons are after her as well. See how Dante lowered his head (like he wasn't talking to her) when the demons appeared? 

And ooh, I actually like the chain grabbing. It has its own perks and style. Although, I still think the "glide-in-the-air" a bit too awkward, as much awkwardness as the demon axe. Oh, something else! I saw that when the fights finished, Dante used his sword like a grapple (somewhere around 2:20) and that reminds me of Tomb Raider....  If only the animations were as great! *sigh*

I'm still hammered as to why she looks so doll-like like the demons... >.>

Girl: "The city itself is trying to destroy you." 
Dante:... "Hmph, great."

_On the "Escape" trailer:_

Well, why doesn't he sprint? I mean, seriously! If this part is a game where I can't sprint for Dante, I'll be killing him. Seriously. He needs to sprint. Where's the sense of urgency in some city trying to destroy itself to bring you down with it? I think it's silly. But I see how the glide has saved him in this one. It doesn't look so awkward here......

The words scribbling on the buildings are practically the words that Dante has been listening to since NT and Capcom announced that the new Dante has black hair and was Edwardian (he's now chubby). 

The ladder shifting to a wall scared me! xD I nearly thought he'd die. 

Girl: "Dante! I found a way out!"
Dante: "Where?"
Girl: "Up there! I marked it!" 

I laughed at this part. She "marked" it? God, how awful does that sound? She sounded like a bitch (a female dog).  But given that she said so, maybe she has some powers... to mark locations to exit Limbo. Sounds funny enough. If she marked it, does it mean she made those bluey orbs where Dante could use his grapple? Hm, theories rising...

I'd still say it looks fun though I hope that NT/Capcom gives the animation--I mean, the game itself--some steroids later to boost up. I do hope the engines have nothing to do with the PS2-like animations. We live in the 21st Century NT/Capcom! If we could make ginger cats talk, we certainly could make cooler animations for games! God. 



Mura said:


> Wasn't it already said that DmC isn't part of the devil may cry series, kinda like in a parallel universe?



Strange though, "this" Dante has the same amulet as "the" Dante. 

I guess, this is still a reboot and NT said they weren't going to change the ol' DMC universe or the characters themselves. I mean, this was going to be a side game with a rebooted Dante. So DmC is a parallel university, whether before DMC3 we wouldn't be so sure until it comes out. I doubt that NT wants to be honest and spread some wild spoilers, so I guess they'll stick to making us guess. 

But given the sour reaction that has still been going on and given the gameplay trailers so far, I'm theorizing that this could be Dante before the games and is a parallel university nonetheless, usually the past is.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 15, 2011)

Well, I'mma have to move all this Onimusha chatter to the actual Convo Thread.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 15, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> On Gameplay: Rising is a complete genre shift being handled by developers with a great track-record in that genre. So as far as gameplay goes, Platinum CAN do whatever the fuck they want. This was going to be a more action oriented game from the start so why not give it to someone who can do great action games?



Actually, it was going to be an Action Stealth game from the beginning but now it's going to be straight up Hack'n'Slash so instead of trying to build their game on the original concept, they went what they know best, regardless of what the game originally was.

Just like Ninja Theory.

As far as story goes, Kojima Productions already had all of that shit wrapped up and ready to go, explaining the gap between MGS2 and 4 and using the timeline placement to make Raiden as bloodthirsty as possible since he pretty much became a civilian and had all of his plot threads and character development all wrapped up.

But Platinum Games changed the original story concept in order into their own designs, placing the game after 4, making Raiden a cyborg, bloodthirsty ninja again, citing the name "Jack The Ripper" again, all of that bullshit that he had resolved in 4, despite being a huge character regression for him. Now the game is non-canon so they can doing the story they tell best and even changed the name of the game to reflect that new direction.

Just like Ninja Theory.

After the mixed reception, Konami and Kojima went pro-mode damage control and say that while they very much support this game and only have good things to say about Platinum Games, they're not considering this a "true" Metal Gear Solid game and that 5 will eventually be made so that old fans can be appeased.

Well, this time, not so much like Capcom since they knew the backlash was going to be hard and fast and they stuck with the reboot idea but the malcontent was so much that they eventually backed out and said this was actually an alternate universe and not a reboot per se.

So yeah, this is pretty much the same situation, no matter which way you spin this and no matter your opinion of the quality of the games made by either Platinum Games or Ninja Theory. At the end of the day, i don't think that Ninja Theory should be doing a Devil May Cry game because that's not the type of game they make, period. And guess what? That's exactly the same opinion i have about Platinum Games and Metal Gear Solid: Rising. It was one type of game then and it's a completely new type of game now and one that isn't Metal Gear Solid in the slightest, no matter how good it will be at the end of the day.

Speaking of which, Castlevania: Lords of Shadow was a cool God of War game but it was a terrible Castlevania game because **again**, the developers went what they knew best! And what they knew best was not Castlevania in the slightest.

So i guess my conclusion is that i don't care very much about this kind of bullshit collaborations between different companies that want to make a JAWESOME EXPERIENCE THAT COULDN'T BE DONE when they should just be focusing on bettering their own god damn games.

Except Retro Studios because those fuckers can literally do no wrong. After Metroid Prime and Donkey Kong, they can do whatever Nintendo franchise they like.

Edit: Also Ninja Theory were pretty much assholes in response to the negative backlash. That's not good PR at all. PG handled this much better.


----------



## Esura (Dec 15, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Speaking of which, Castlevania: Lords of Shadow was a cool God of War game but it was a terrible Castlevania game because **again**, *the developers went what they knew best!* And what they knew best was not Castlevania in the slightest.



This was MercurySteam's first hack n slash game. What did you expect for a 3D Castlevania game? It has the platforming, the action, the monsters, a Belmont, a Dracula (lol), and a fucking whip. Its the best 3D Castlevania game made. Almost killed your point with this example.


----------



## Krypton (Dec 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> This was MercurySteam's first hack n slash game. What did you expect for a 3D Castlevania game? It has the platforming, the action, the monsters, a Belmont, a Dracula (lol), and a fucking whip. Its the best 3D Castlevania game made. Almost killed your point with this example.



The one with Leon Belmont the first Belmont (Lament of Innocence) was a 3D Castlevannia, and that shit was handle far better than Lord of Shadows.

Lord of Shadows was a great game, good story line, good everything. It's just that it's not a true Castlevannia for fans that's been playing the franchise since it's NES days.


----------



## Esura (Dec 15, 2011)

Krypton said:


> The one with Leon Belmont the first Belmont (Lament of Innocence) was a 3D Castlevannia, and that shit was handle far better than Lord of Shadows.
> 
> Lord of Shadows was a great game, good story line, good everything. *It's just that it's not a true Castlevannia* for fans that's been playing the franchise since it's NES days.



How so? What would you've done differently?

Any of the older Castlevanias shifted into 3D would be similar to LoS. Lament of Innocence was lackluster in the gameplay department.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> This was MercurySteam's first hack n slash game. What did you expect for a 3D Castlevania game? It has the platforming, the action, the monsters, a Belmont, a Dracula (lol), and a fucking whip. *Its the best 3D Castlevania game made.* Almost killed your point with this example.



Eh... Not much of an achievement.


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Eh... Not much of an achievement.



True.

As a die hard Castlevania fan, I dislike every other 3D Castlevania besides LoS.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 16, 2011)

I liked Lament of Innocence. You can't deny Dark Palace of Waterfalls. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1cDcnqlgrM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 17, 2011)

I see people dissing fucking Castlevania!? HOW DARE YOU FOOLS. Good God of War game. You tools. Learn2play games. Tip, legacy of kain came before GoW. Guess where God of War took a lot of stuff from and added in fancy camera angles? Psh. 

Anyway Castlevania lord of shadows was fucking AMAZING> Haters gonna hate (And suck nuts) and it's better then any castlevania game in years. You're right, it's not a perfect castlevania game, cause the last few were disappointments. It went beyond that same shit and came out awesome.


----------



## Krory (Dec 17, 2011)

inb4 "It's not Symphony of the Night so it sucks."

Most overrated game since Final Fantasy VII.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Dec 17, 2011)

*New DmC gameplay*

Hey guys. 



'Snagged this from NT's forum. I don't consider this new. I saw it elsewhere (I can't remember where and I sure as hell remembered it as very awkward gameplay from a Japanese dude) but in this case, it wasn't so awkward...

Hm, let's see. I see chains attached to some huge looking statue-dude... whom I think is the same guy who goes saying, "You do not eff with a god." 

Maybe this is how Limbo looks like after it nearly destroyed itself (along with Dante) and we're actually looking a scene somewhat after the "Escape" video? Hm, interesting. 

Like I said before, I like how the scythe could spin on your enemies faces. And I'm starting to like the chain sword.  

I'd say I'd try it out once it's released. But I still need some convincing NT/Capcom. :\


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 17, 2011)

ElusiveGamer said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's too much like God Of War. I don't mind some cool set-piece moments and better camera control, but this just feels... not so exciting.

The combat is more of a by-the-numbers GOW thing, and less of a off-the-walls action game with cool/unique weapons like previous games.

It feels like in order to come-up with moving stages and platforming moments, the combat has been dulled down to something more tame.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 17, 2011)

That was so boring. 

Where was the cool music? The massively long combo that looked as stylish as it did difficult to maintain? The weapon versatility and variety? It's like they sucked out all the fun and replaced it all with a platformer.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Dec 17, 2011)

Compared to what I previously saw of the same gameplay, this was only slightly better (at least, this may be programmed to look better, I've no idea). There's only a clue to the storyline and quite right, little is improved on the gameplay. I still like the chain sword and the scythe spinning. But otherwise, I'd still say it's nothing new.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I see people dissing fucking Castlevania!? HOW DARE YOU FOOLS. Good God of War game. You tools. Learn2play games. Tip, legacy of kain came before GoW. Guess where God of War took a lot of stuff from and added in fancy camera angles? Psh.
> 
> Anyway Castlevania lord of shadows was fucking AMAZING> Haters gonna hate (And suck nuts) and it's better then any castlevania game in years. You're right, it's not a perfect castlevania game, cause the last few were disappointments. It went beyond that same shit and came out awesome.



I'd be a lot more lenient with Castlevania "not being Castlevania like" if the game didn't bore me to tears. And frankly, i have no idea why. I usually give games the benefit of the doubt and more often than not, emphasize the parts i had fun with to talk about what i liked but LoS...i don't know, the game didn't won me and i have no fucking clue, Hack'n'Slash games are my favorite genre. I do know that those Shadow of the Colossus rip off bosses were.so.damn.fucking.boring.and.not.fun.

Oh, i did liked the Werewolf boss a lot. And i really liked Lucifer too. And i liked the twist at the ending. And the Cook boss, especially like you kill him, like a mofo.

Aside from that? I...fuck, i don't even know. I'll just stick with the 2D games.



Aji Tae said:


> Eh... Not much of an achievement.



And let's not forget this.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow wth golden lighting? Chains over the sea? >.> I swear they just took the temple from GOW2 by the horses and just removed the horses and ripped up the temple a bit :/ 

Dear lord that combat is boring too in fact reminds me quite a bit of the mindless GOW gameplay... you have a couple of weapons and a couple of moves, rinse repeat endlessly to win with no variety.. Is that Ebony and Ivory? If so WTF they're SLOW.  

Not cool I'll be buying the HD pack of DMC1-3 unless they speed up that sleeptastic combat before release e-o. 

Too bad too I'm an absolute sucker for Scythes.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey guys! Just thought you should know... 

Someone on NT's forum said that DmC will be available on PC. I guess this is because they used Unreal Engine (there was a big deal here where I'm from about Asiasoft's Alliance of Valiant Arms which used the same).


----------



## Krypton (Dec 19, 2011)

ElusiveGamer said:


> Hey guys! Just thought you should know...
> 
> Someone on NT's forum said that DmC will be available on PC. I guess this is because they used Unreal Engine (there was a big deal here where I'm from about Asiasoft's Alliance of Valiant Arms which used the same).



My hope is so low for this game, that nothing NT says surprises me anymore.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes, Krypton. Hard life, hard love. lolz


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 19, 2011)

Well that sorts out it's framerate issues. All it needs now is smoother animations and better camera control are we're golden.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 19, 2011)

Some gameplay.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SH9SnovUOHg&feature=g-u&context=G254cb9fFUAAAAAAATAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Dec 19, 2011)

Many believed it to be an old built. This is because no music was added in the background, no red orbs, nothing similar to the "Fight" gameplay. 

Fans at NT's forums were expecting a trend from NT that once in a week, they would give gameplay/new infos to the game/gameplay. So I guess they had nothing else to give? 

This also means the real/latest trailer would be the "Fight" and "Escape" trailer. :\


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Some gameplay.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SH9SnovUOHg&feature=g-u&context=G254cb9fFUAAAAAAATAA[/YOUTUBE]



More like barely any gameplay.

They really need to have darker atmosphere and tone for this game. This game looks too bright and shiny. This shit ain't Enslaved NT!


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 19, 2011)

I like how it's "cool" to like this game for the sole reason that nobody liked it before. Youtube logic is funny.


----------



## Soljah (Dec 20, 2011)

This guy isn't half the badass TRUE Dante is so sad  i'll wait for the next one


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 20, 2011)

Fucking atrocious. Burn it with fire.

Argh. So western-tasteless my eyes are melting. What have they done to you, DMC.


I'm referring to this pile as CCC now, Crap Crap Crap. They have no right to use other 3 letters.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2011)

Seems more like a platformer.
Replace Dante with Mario and it's all better


Rasendori said:


> I like how it's "cool" to like this game for the sole reason that nobody liked it before. Youtube logic is funny.



[YOUTUBE]tkTB8Zz3ZH8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Dec 20, 2011)

Well you get two good games out of three so I'd say the HD remake should pay off for those people who never played them on the PS2. We'll have nostalgia to fall back on as Ninja Theory craps out another spectacular failure.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 20, 2011)

That is some awful water.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 20, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Seems more like a platformer.
> Replace Dante with Mario and it's all better
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]tkTB8Zz3ZH8[/YOUTUBE]



I love how Bayonetta the game which everyones thinks is awesome (becuase it is) also has a significant amount of platforming and DmC has shown no more than that, yet people feel the incessant need to whine, even if this game turned out magically to be better than DMC 3 people would still whine about the most random and pointless things.

I get that that you guys don't like the game and currently does have it's issues, but at least whine about crap that is actually an issue, not pick some random feature of the game and decided to whine about it for no real reason whatsoever.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> I love how Bayonetta the game which everyones thinks is awesome (becuase it is) also has a significant amount of platforming and DmC has shown no more than that, yet people feel the incessant need to whine, even if this game turned out magically to be better than DMC 3 people would still whine about the most random and pointless things.
> 
> I get that that you guys don't like the game and currently does have it's issues, but at least whine about crap that is actually an issue, not pick some random feature of the game and decided to whine about it for no real reason whatsoever.



Did I say I disliked the platforming?
 And no Bayonetta didn't have that much platforming compared to DMC by what we have been shown so far.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 20, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Did I say I disliked the platforming?
> And no Bayonetta didn't have that much platforming compared to DMC by what we have been shown so far.



How would you know you just made a massive assmption based on a grand total of what 20 mins of game. Also Bayonetta had entire levels dedicated to stuff that didn't include combat such as the rocket and bike sections. It'd actually be pretty hard or DmC to surpass that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> I love how Bayonetta the game which everyones thinks is awesome (becuase it is) also has a significant amount of platforming and DmC has shown no more than that.





Spirit King said:


> How would you know you just made a massive assmption based on a grand total of what 20 mins of game.



Sup and flying on a rocket isn't platforming.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 20, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sup and flying on a rocket isn't platforming.



true but the issue is that same, since people seem to feel the game isn't action enough. And Bayonetta did have a lot of completely random platforming. Combo walls beening the worst due to being utterly pointless and very common. Then you have witch time statues and even minor puzzles etc and a fair few others.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone else thinking about the fact that the only good game Ninja Theory has under its belt is Heavenly Sword and now they're raping one of the last great franchises that CAPCOM has? I suppose CAPCOM brought this on themselves though. You can't treat your top talent like shit and expect them to take it forever.


----------



## Esura (Dec 20, 2011)

This shit will be bought.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Fucking atrocious. Burn it with fire.
> 
> Argh. So western-tasteless my eyes are melting. What have they done to you, DMC.
> 
> ...


The set-pieces and camera-control is good.

However this shit is God of War-lite, the combat doesn't even hold a candle to the GOW or DMC series.

I like GOW for visceral/brutal emphasis on combat, and I like DMC for it's emphasis on it's crazy/unique moveset and overall style.

This game is a half-assed concoction of both titles, and that is a damn shame to me.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 20, 2011)

I swear that it was supposed to be released on February 

This and Jak collection will be awesome.

Now all I need is a Kingdom Hearts Collection with The Final Mix versions and RE: Chain of Memories.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 20, 2011)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> You can't treat your top talent like shit and expect them to take it forever.



Itsuno and Kobayashi are making their dream game at the moment, not exactly what i'd call treating them like shit.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Dec 27, 2011)

*Interview with Tameem by PS Mania Magazine*

Hey guys. 

Snatched this from NT's forum. New info on the game with an interview (conducted by PS Mania Magazine) with the dreaded Tammem (The bolded is the question and the italics is the answer):



> Page 1
> When the old meets the new
> 
> After the announcement of a reboot of the historical saga of Devil May Cry, millions of fans from around the globe have expressed their dissent energetically, wanting the arrival of a true sequel after three years of waiting.
> ...



There you go! 

So technically, we learn that DmC is a side-game after all! 

It's only "inspired" by the older series, perhaps copying down most of it coolness and ruin most of its coolness, but nothing to tie them together 'cept for the protagonist's name: "Dante". Even the idea that the classic Dante hates his demonic blood is inserted into this new Dante... again, it is only inspired. 

The DT sounds like nothing has changed, even perhaps minimalised! I mean if DmC's Dante is going to keep that "normal, with just white hair and bright red coat" DT, it's not going to be as interesting as the ones in DMC. However, I'd like to note that because this is going to be a young, inexperienced (what an odd word to use against this demon halfling) Dante, I guess it's only logical that his DT is immature and premature.  

The thing about the ever-changing environment (which is called "Malice", of all things) is a bit uninteresting albeit it is visually stunning! I was hoping that Tameem would reveal something about the storyline, but I guess that would spoil it. I guess they have a lot of work to do. 

Also, the thing about how the looks of DmC's Dante has changed in the recent trailers... I personally think they had considered what the fans were saying and therefore (but could only) render him chubby, less drug-manufacturer look.


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

Interesting interview ElusiveGamer. I'm still not even remotely interested in this game though.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Dec 27, 2011)

@Esura, I've grown an strange liking to this game. Partly because I've always wanted to play to the DMC games, which I did several years ago on my sister's PS2 (she has one to play Tomb Raider (this is a family thing, our brother before her played the same) and Onimusha) but I never got to finish DMC3, because she left for her studies soon afterward. I guess if I do get to have a PS3 in the future, I'll settle for DMC HD Collection or Marvel vs. Capcom 3, and maybe Assassin's Creed or a FPS game. 

Somehow, despite its minimalities, I'd still like to check out DmC.


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

ElusiveGamer said:


> @Esura, I've grown an strange liking to this game. Partly because I've always wanted to play to the DMC games, which I did several years ago on my sister's PS2 (she has one to play Tomb Raider (this is a family thing, our brother before her played the same) and Onimusha) but I never got to finish DMC3, because she left for her studies soon afterward. I guess if I do get to have a PS3 in the future, I'll settle for DMC HD Collection or Marvel vs. Capcom 3, and maybe Assassin's Creed or a FPS game.
> 
> *Somehow, despite its minimalities, I'd still like to check out DmC*.



You should if you are really interested in it. It ain't like the world is going to burn if you do check it out. 

Hell I might rent it or buy it in a bargin bin one of these days to check it out. This game has a lot that could appeal to other gamers from what I've seen with the crazy environments that attacks you and stuff, I'm just not one of them. But time will tell for me. At least someone is actually starting to like this game.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Dec 27, 2011)

@Esura, I'm only liking it for the sake of trying it. I'm not gonna be all "I'm-such-a-fan-I-tattooed-DmC-on-my-chest". Haha


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

So guys, this game looks great, looking to get a dante tattoo on my chest.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Dec 27, 2011)

Gnome you meanie! :\


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2011)

I already got mine, hell yeah!


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

Is that legit? 












it better not be











please say no.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Dec 27, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I already got mine, hell yeah!



Even the super massive black hole of DMC fandom cannot swallow that.


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I already got mine, hell yeah!



Nope, that's not your tat.

I hope that's fake, whoever did that.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

Whoever got that


----------



## Gino (Dec 27, 2011)

If a crazy fan fucks that person up they have only their self to blame.......


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 27, 2011)

So has their been any uncut gameplay footage released for this? I mean I know there are trailers, but anything that isn't *3 seconds of gameplay* CUT *2 seconds of gameplay* CUT *3 seconds of gameplay*?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 27, 2011)

> DmC's combat will be fast, fluid, technical, and most importantly, fun!



No wonder he left out challenging. It looks piss easy


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

So yet another interview that's nothing new for the past six months?


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 27, 2011)

Because this game doesn't bring anything new to the table, silly Kwowy


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2011)

Of course it does.

A DmC game that might be entertaining.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2011)

Lol not sure if serious.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 27, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I already got mine, hell yeah!



*Crawling In My Skiiiinnnn

These wounds will not heaallll*


----------



## God (Dec 27, 2011)

WHy would you get a tattoo of such a shit game


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 27, 2011)

> *PS Mania: How important will be the exploration phase of the levels in DMC? Can we expect a lot during the "climbing" and jump like in Uncharted?*



What..what kind of fucking question is this?


----------



## Gino (Dec 27, 2011)

Still watching the war


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Dec 27, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So has their been any uncut gameplay footage released for this? I mean I know there are trailers, but anything that isn't *3 seconds of gameplay* CUT *2 seconds of gameplay* CUT *3 seconds of gameplay*?



No-pe! They care less about that... even though Tameem is too hard to admit that they changed his looks slightly because of the negative reaction! It's funny, they should actually keep up doing so but fans are still pissed off and hating the game before the game is a game officially. 

Anyways, I think the tat is fake. (Yes, I may be stating the obvious! >.>) For all you know, some black gel pen would do the trick. Oh, and some really great copying eye...........


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What..what kind of fucking question is this?



The fuck?


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 28, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What..what kind of fucking question is this?



The kind you don't want to hear the answer to...


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 28, 2011)

so this game is not canon and it still sucks?
it's like christmas


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 28, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> The kind you don't want to hear the answer to...



Climbling? Exploration? Uncharted? 

*
WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON?*


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 28, 2011)

Capcom is fucking up.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 28, 2011)

Why not get a tattoo for such an awesome game.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 28, 2011)

MasterSitsu said:


> Why not get a tattoo for such an awesome game.



you broke my sarcas-mo-meter


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 28, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> you broke my sarcas-mo-meter


No sarcasm her bro.

you should get that thing fixed.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 28, 2011)

MasterSitsu said:


> No sarcasm her bro.
> 
> you should get that thing fixed.



you broke it
AGAIN >


----------



## Gino (Dec 28, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Climbling? Exploration? Uncharted?
> 
> *
> WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON?*









Umc that's what's going on.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 28, 2011)

?Gino? said:


> Umc that's what's going on.



Change that shit from 'may' to 'will' and that title makes much more sense.


----------



## Krypton (Dec 30, 2011)

I just read the PS Mania interview, and i fucking felt like slapping that fucking moron.

Why the fuck would ask about Uncharted shit in a game like DMC, bith fucking games are completely different.

Other reason i wanted to slap the interviewer was because he was asking a bunch of stupid questions, and not the real ones. Like why the fuck are you giving Dante angelic powers when he's fucking half human from his mom side, and half demon from his dad side.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 30, 2011)

Krypton said:


> Like why the fuck are you giving Dante angelic powers when he's fucking half human from his mom side, and half demon from his dad side.



Because Eva is an angel instead of a human now


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

Krypton said:


> Like why the fuck are you giving Dante angelic powers when he's fucking half human from his mom side, and half demon from his dad side.



Because it's already been said roughly a million times that, quite obviously, the game was changed because it's a REBOOT and not in the same "realm"?

Should I attach a "Duh" to the end of that for you?

Also there has been a trailer for gameplay that isn't "cut" - two of them, in fact though it's the same area but as another poster pointed out a different player.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Dec 30, 2011)

Is there any reason people are disappointed, raging, and boycoiting this game aside from Dante changing his appearance?


----------



## Krypton (Dec 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> Because it's already been said roughly a million times that, quite obviously, the game was changed because it's a REBOOT and not in the same "realm"?
> 
> Should I attach a "Duh" to the end of that for you?
> 
> Also there has been a trailer for gameplay that isn't "cut" - two of them, in fact though it's the same area but as another poster pointed out a different player.



So because it's a reboot, it's okay to make up stupid shits up without any real reason.

So giving Dante Angelic powers means that his mom was angelic herself, and that's pretty dumb when NT has yet to say anything about that aspect.

And i bet you a pack of mentos they'll never say shit about it, and just leave it in there.


----------



## Krypton (Dec 30, 2011)

AndrewRogue said:


> Is there any reason people are disappointed, raging, and boycoiting this game aside from Dante changing his appearance?



Have you played any of the previous games.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 30, 2011)

AndrewRogue said:


> Is there any reason people are disappointed, raging, and boycoiting this game aside from Dante changing his appearance?



Yep. That was just the focal point in the beginning. Developer pedigree is the next big one. 

Hell, these days I'm seeing people who don't like how the current direction seems too much like the old series to them (started when the trailer revealed Dante's old appearance is now the DT). The implication is that for all the redesigning he'll ultimately be white-haired again by the end of the game


----------



## Krypton (Dec 31, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> Yep. That was just the focal point in the beginning. Developer pedigree is the next big one.
> 
> Hell, these days I'm seeing people who don't like how the current direction seems too much like the old series to them (started when the trailer revealed Dante's old appearance is now the DT). The implication is that for all the redesigning he'll ultimately be white-haired again by the end of the game



White hair wasn't what was really bad. What was bad was the fact that he was made emo, and a shitty looking character.

What's even worse was that Dante's new design made him looked like NT designer.

NT changes there story every month. First it was a reboot, now it's a parallel world where this emo Dante can summons the canon version Dante's powers, and thats why his hair turn white, and coat turns red.

You have to ask yourselves. if am willing to drop 60 bucks when this games comes out, i have to actually like the game, and with the production team changing there minds every month, is it worth it.


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2011)

This game will lol bomb and NT like the butthurt cunts they are will start blaming the True DMC fans for not buying their game. Lol stupid pricks


----------



## Krypton (Dec 31, 2011)

What a fucking ego.


----------



## Esura (Dec 31, 2011)

AndrewRogue said:


> Is there any reason people are disappointed, raging, and boycoiting this game aside from Dante changing his appearance?



- Ninja Theory is developing the game.
- Turned Dante into a half angel, half devil (here goes Little Nicky!).
- Using Unreal Engine.
- Game locked at 30FPS.
- Has a fucking morphing weapon....yawn.
- Too much emphasis on the platforming and moving world stuff.
- Ninja Theory is developing the game.
- Graphics is subpar compared to DMC4...a game from 2008.
- Animations look awkward and stiff.
- Game isn't as fast paced as previous entries.
- Controls are too similar to Heavenly Sword.
- Ninja Theory is developing the game.
- Lack of characters beyond Dino (Dante in name only) and some chick in hoodie.
- Designs for monsters are bland and uninspired.

Oh...yeah, and Ninja Theory is developing the game. I doubt DmC would of gotten this much fan rage if Sony's Santa Monica Studios or Platinum Games developed this. Ninja Theory is known for making games with shitty gameplay and the DMC series is all about the gameplay.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2011)

Santa Monica battle system is even slower, it would of gotten more bitching. Plat could probably do this series justice but they got Bayonetta. A game that single handily owns the whole series, so why bother?


----------



## Krypton (Dec 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> - Ninja Theory is developing the game.
> - Turned Dante into a half angel, half devil (here goes Little Nicky!).
> - Using Unreal Engine.
> - Game locked at 30FPS.
> ...



On behalf of Little Nicky, that was a good movie, and comparing it to this shit is making little Nicky sad.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 31, 2011)

Metal Gear Rising is the new DMC.


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Metal Gear Rising is the new DMC.



 

I approve


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 31, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Plat could probably do this series justice but they got Bayonetta. A game that single handily owns the whole series, so why bother?



So we can have awesome gameplay with more appealing aesthetics. I don't mind Bayonetta's overall design but I acknowledge it as what kept more people from playing it.



Sephiroth said:


> Metal Gear Rising is the new DMC.



Even has a white-haired protagonist


----------



## Esura (Dec 31, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> *Santa Monica battle system is even slower, it would of gotten more bitching.* Plat could probably do this series justice but they got Bayonetta. A game that single handily owns the whole series, so why bother?



It would of gotten some bitching regardless but most likely not to this degree because, you know, Santa Monica is a better fucking studio than Ninja Theory. GoW games framerates rarely dips too much below 30FPS even with fighting hordes of skeletons on top of a fucking Titan moving around and shit and the games are extremely responsive...unlike NT's games and has hardly too many dumb glitches, unlike NT's games. I almost laughed when I posted that DmC will be locked at 30 FPS, because knowing NT, it wont. 15FPS lol.

I strongly believe that SM could make DmC better than NT.


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2011)

Im with Esura. Santa Monica would make a brilliant DMC


----------



## Wicked (Dec 31, 2011)

That's not the only company come on now....


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2011)

Well Platinum games would be the preferred choice.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2011)

I never said SM wouldn't make a good one. I'm sure they would since I love GoW2.


----------



## Krypton (Dec 31, 2011)

So we all agrees that Ninja Theory Sucks, and Capcom should have chosen a different game studios for the new DMC.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Dec 31, 2011)

I actually wouldn't mind this new Dante and the game itself considering I only played Devil May Cry 3 and never got past the 3rd mission... 

That being said I wonder if it's becoming a trend for japanese developers to hand over their franchises to western and/or foreign ones.

Ex: 
 (Devil May Cry)
 Platforms: *PS3, 360* 
Developer:   
Location: *England, UK* 


 Platforms: *PC, PS3, 360* 
Developer:   
Location: *Vancouver, Canada* 


 Platforms: *PS3, 360* 
Developer:  
Location: *Brno, Czech Republic*


 Platforms: *PC, PS3, 360* 
Developer: *Bugbear* 
Location: *Helsinki, Finland* 


Source:


----------



## Wicked (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm not gonna bash the game like everybody here is doing. It's not going to be crappy like that Horrible SEGA game


Bayonetta


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 31, 2011)

I've just given up on Capcom making any good decisions really.

They used to be my favorite company.


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I've just given up on Capcom making any good decisions really.
> 
> They used to be my favorite company.



Mine too


----------



## Wicked (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah just see how UMVC3 is made.

They put Phoenix wright over Sengoku Basara..


Real Life people 

Capcom sucks


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2011)

Dragon Dogma still looks amazing. So fuck it, I'll give them another chance.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Dec 31, 2011)

*Another useless interview......... part 1*

Hey guys!

(I do not know why I even care to do this...) 

I snagged another useless interview from NT's forum (they got help to translate it from Devil May Cry.org forum). 

The one in italics is something from the true DMC series! Something we'll miss so much! 



> Page 1
> 
> Blood Demon
> 
> ...


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Dec 31, 2011)

*Another useless interview......... part 2*



> Page 4
> _Tony Redgrave
> Mercenary professional, Dante dedicates his life to exterminating demons and supernatural aberrations. Encouraged by the death of his mother and his brother Vergil's corruption by Mundus, he has in his own blood DNA of the devil. He is the son of Sparda, a demon of great power that rebelled against Mundus and defeated his army. So, being a half demon, he has superhuman powers and uses various weapons for his cause. Designed in order to have great style and aspect of "cool," Dante is regarded as one of the most charismatic characters of video games. Together with his partners Trish and Lady , he opened a shop whose name is the title of the series - Devil May Cry - and in various situations uses the alias Tony Redgrave. Inspired by Cobra, a manga character, Dante's clothes are usually red, a color that symbolizes heroic figures in Japan. The tone of sarcasm and playful personality makes him an ideal companion for a good night out!_
> 
> ...



Damn, this interviewer is as annoying as everyone of them! 

1. Hardly any fan of the true DMC is in accordance to the *radical changes.*
2. Capcom, your British supplier sucked. Your merchandise is not a merchandise even before it became one.... Your economy is bad.
3. Together? Balance of action and narrative? What? Where? How!? 
4. What better than--! MT Framework could do much better. But that's what happen when you restrict everything to 30FPS. I mean. That's like. Wearing sunglasses and plain glasses in one eye. 
5. WHAT'S THAT THING ABOUT JAMES BOND!? WTF.
6. The environment is not impressive. This interviewer is sucking up asses.
7. This is a worthless interview.
8. This is a worthless--Oh, I said that already.

Oh well, there's nothing much here. Wasted a great deal of time for this. :\

PS: I am in support of the new Dante, not entirely for the game but just out of pity, I'm in with Donte.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 31, 2011)

I cant wait for this game to bomb

It will be 2012's Duke Nukem Forever aka BIGGEST OVERHYPED DISAPPOINTMENT


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm not sure it will bomb as bad as Duke. I have a funny feeling it will just be mediocre, kind of like Enslaved.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 31, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> I cant wait for this game to bomb
> 
> It will be 2012's Duke Nukem Forever aka BIGGEST OVERHYPED DISAPPOINTMENT



Ummm no, it has to be a thousand times more terrible to be that. Duke Nukem was hyped for over a decade and was really bad. This would probably turn out mediocre but it's not shovelware or anything. Get a grip.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 31, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> I cant wait for this game to bomb
> 
> It will be 2012's Duke Nukem Forever aka BIGGEST OVERHYPED DISAPPOINTMENT


If anything it could turn out to be the opposite of what happened to DNF since most peoples expectations are low right now...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> I cant wait for this game to bomb
> 
> It will be 2012's Duke Nukem Forever aka BIGGEST OVERHYPED DISAPPOINTMENT



Not overhyped, and many internet heads hate it...so can't be a disappointment. 

And no Duke sucked ass. Like it was terrible. NT hasn't made a game nearly as bad as Duke.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2012)

^ He's not wrong.

I would say character development doesn't matter to those who play DMC, but the fans like to act like Dante is some holy grail of great characters.

2 cents.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 2, 2012)

drawpunk2 said:


> ...



Is that you Tameem?

Seriously though, I agree with some points. Specially the background on demons. I've always wanted for them to expand on that. Actually that's about the only thing I agree with your post.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2012)

Everyone knows Devil May Cry's story is mostly shit. It's on par with Ninja Gaiden's as the worst in action games. Shit Bayonetta's nonsense over the top story was better. My hope is with DMC we get some characters I actually like.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 2, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Is that you Tameem?
> 
> Seriously though, I agree with some points. Specially the background on demons. I've always wanted for them to expand on that. Actually that's about the only thing I agree with your post.


I feel the same way, I would've loved to see the creative force behind DMC focus more on that background/history than previous games.

But that doesn't mean completely changing the developer behind the scenes, and completely changing everything about series to get it done. 

I would've been more than happy if Capcom just got Ninja Theory's writing staff to collaborate with DMC4's guys to expand or elaborate on the existing mythology in future games. If there were plenty of plot-holes or unexplained things in previous games, then why not work with the possibilities left unopened?

The whole idea with letting western developers rework existing franchises is just a Capcom company-wide initiative, not a genuine way to make a better game. 

I would understand them getting a few good western developers to maybe educate newer Japanese talent to expand their creative focus, but just replacing and loosely supervising western developers is a shit move.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I've just given up on Capcom making any good decisions really.
> 
> They used to be my favorite company.



Indeed. Which retard makes these fucking decisions.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 2, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Indeed. Which retard makes these fucking decisions.



According to Krory, DMC is being fixed


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2012)

eh. I don't have an opinion one way or another as to the direction of Ninja Theory's DMC.

2 out of the 4 original DMC titles were shit.

The other two were excellent.


This DMC does not seem to retain much besides inspirations from 3's portrayal of Dante, its now a straight action game instead of a platforming action game, which i liked about the original.


My main gripe is that the established voice actor of Dante for the past 2 installations as well as MVC3 won't be returning. Its not like they could not get him or anything. I understand that this is a reboot, but  that just disconnects me completely to the character they are trying to sell as Dante.

Take away the voice actor issue and whatever, i hope its good.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 2, 2012)

Honestly, before hearing him speak more I imagined NuDante with Will Friedle's voice


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 2, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Everyone knows Devil May Cry's story is mostly shit. It's on par with Ninja Gaiden's as the worst in action games. *Shit Bayonetta's nonsense over the top story was better.* My hope is with DMC we get some characters I actually like.



Let's not say shit we can't take back.

Devil May Cry 3 had brotherly rivalry, a daughter wanting to kill her power hungry father and all of them ended with a slightly different opinion that they had at the beginning of the game or at least reacted differently than they themselves thought they would. It has a simple story with simple character development.

That alone outshines pretty much ever action game's plot that i can think of. Especially Bayonetta's stupid clusterfuck of a story.



> The whole idea with letting western developers rework existing franchises is just a Capcom company-wide initiative, not a genuine way to make a better game.



Actually, it's Capcom following the instructions of Inafune, who was head of overall game planning for the company until he resigned some months ago, he was under the impression that western = better and Capcom is still going with that idea despite having few successes with this plan. I can only really think of Dead Rising 2 which was indeed a better game than the original only because it evolved what made the first game good instead of completely redesigning it.

DmC is happening so everyone just come to peace with it, all of the shit written in the last 2 pages has been repeated over and over over the first +100 page DmC thread. If and when it bombs, just start hoping for a DMC 5. In the meantime, get the HD collection.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 3, 2012)

God of War 1, Legacy of Kain, Castlevania >>>>>> DMC3 story. DMC3 story was ok...for like a episode of a popular anime.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 3, 2012)

I love Devil May Cry... I seriously love it but the story is average

DMC 1: OK story
DMC 2: LOL yeah had nothing to do with any part
DMC 3: Back in time but not that deep. Vergil gave it some swagger
DMC 4: God please... not really to do with part 1 once again and Nero was shit... Dante just a side character. I hate it


----------



## Wicked (Jan 3, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> God of War 1, Legacy of Kain, Castlevania >>>>>> DMC3 story. DMC3 story was ok...for like a episode of a popular anime.



No not really especially GOW. GOW has  a shitty story. It's cliche


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't get what was so great about the GOW story

Ares tricks Kratos to kill his family. Kratos wants revenge. It takes him three games to do this.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2012)

Err GOW story is absolutely shit also I find the character of Kratos really hard to like, infact I fucking hate him.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 3, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> No not really especially GOW. GOW has  a shitty story. It's cliche



GoW1 story was decent enough. 2-3 story really was just "KILL" but 1 had a nice feel to it in terms of a epic broad approach. DMC3 story was action action, some shitty as fuck corny punchlines, and back to action. Anything the characters talked about made me want to punch them. Least GoW1 story you could take serious, can't do the same with DMC. 

And lolz yes really on Legacy of Kain and Castlevania.


----------



## pussyking (Jan 3, 2012)

kratos rocks bitches in beds in the middle of battles with city size monsters. he easily shits over dantes fruity lookin, corny ass.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 6, 2012)

On par with Bayonetta?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 6, 2012)

I liked DMC 1 and 3, they were excellent games 

DMC 1 paved the way for all of its clones and yes, this does include God Of War.

I'm not saying that the God Of War series is bad, i find those games quite great. But let's not forget who the actual trendsetter here is ok 


Anyway, considering how much vitriol there is out there for this DMC re-imagining, i'm suprised that Ninja Theory and Capcom can go out on a limb with such bold claims. We'd have to actually play the game first, and secondly, comparing yourself to a 3 year old game is never wise


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2012)

Think I'ma whip out DMC4, having that urge.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 7, 2012)

DmC is locked at 30 fps 
That's one foot in the grave

30 fps?
Just like duke nukem :33


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 7, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> DmC is locked at 30 fps
> That's one foot in the grave
> 
> 30 fps?
> Just like duke nukem :33



Hey Vanquish was 30fps and it was a damn sight better than most if not all third person shooters in singleplayer (since it only had single player). 30fps doesn't automatically make it bad it just matters if it locked and the input lag (dat feel of 60fps).


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 7, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Hey Vanquish was 30fps and it was a damn sight better than most if not all third person shooters in singleplayer (since it only had single player). 30fps doesn't automatically make it bad it just matters if it locked and the input lag (dat feel of 60fps).



but 30fps for DMC where all of the other games locked at 60fps? If they are trying to make it feel like a DMC then they don't know what they are doing.

Also trying to compete with Bayonetta?


----------



## firefist (Jan 7, 2012)

is that 30fps really a big deal?

just asking.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 7, 2012)

Goobfist said:


> is that 30fps really a big deal?
> 
> just asking.



Well it's really all about input lag for a game like DMC, and how seriously you get into "mastering" the game. If you just want to complete the game enjoy the story and some cool boss fights and maybe do it in hard mode it won't affect you that much. It'll just be like some other action games like GoW etc. 

But if you care about getting the highest combo scores and the combat to be it's utmost input lag makes a large difference since there's certain invincibility timings and various other techniques that rely entirely on reaction speed which is sorta pointless if if there's any reasonable amount of lag before pressing a combo and Dante performing it. This means the game designers can't create enemies that require perfect split second timings in order to get good combo's off of since it would be impossible to do since even if you could react to the triggers your character can't.

Hence "hardcore" DMC players proclaiming that this will lead to dumb downed combat. If  Ninja theory could reduce the input lag that comparable to that of 60fps and keep 30fps constant like they said they would then their would be any real change to the gameplay because of it. Whether they can is another question entirely.

If they can actually do it then they may actually be better off doing as like with a game like Vanquish like half the physics in the game would need to be removed in order to maintain 60fps and the game would probably look quite a bit worse. The problem is doing so isn't easy and only extremely good game designers like those in platinum games have managed to do so.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> On par with Bayonetta?



its sad, i cant find this funny


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 9, 2012)

DmC is trying to compare itself to a game that not only is 3 years old. 4 now. That was also more quality than most of the DMC series. 

They might shoot for the moon but they won't miss and be among the stars nor will they reach their goal. 

They are compensating for the 30fps that you can scorpion whip someone over to keep the combos going. 

Funny how DmC called Bayonetta gimmicky but now they are trying to copy and paste Bayonetta and the first 2 DMC's and setting Bayonetta as their bench mark?

It's going to be awesome to watch this fail 
Not even going to rent it. 
Gunna youtube this shitty game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 9, 2012)

They are trying to copy 2 DMC's, and luckily these are the only good one's in the series  1 and 3. Of course how much they are able to take from those games has yet to be seen


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2012)

First time seeing this


----------



## Furious George (Jan 16, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> On par with Bayonetta?



Now why'd they have to go and say that?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 16, 2012)

An Origin Story? I thought they said it was a Alternate world or some shit like that.

Also Story never matter in DMC it is all about gamplay and style which this game clearly doesn't have.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 16, 2012)

30fps already affects the 60fps gameplay that DMC players are used to.

But Ninja Theory's treatment of the DMC fans leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> An Origin Story? I thought they said it was a Alternate world or some shit like that.
> 
> Also Story never matter in DMC it is all about gamplay and style which this game clearly doesn't have.



Its an origin retelling reinvention. Fuck all they'll just call it whatever they feel like cause they have no idea what it is, its just DMC by ninja theory, and that in itself is cause for concern


----------



## Kanali (Jan 16, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> An Origin Story? I thought they said it was a Alternate world or some shit like that.
> 
> Also Story never matter in DMC it is all about gamplay and style which this game clearly doesn't have.



They've been flip flopping like crazy on that. As for the whole "origin" thing, from what I take it they're talking about the origin of a new character/series not an origin story to the classical DMC (that went out the window when they made him half angel/half demon), so its definitely still an alternate universe / reboot kind of deal.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2012)

It's IGN, they're just being retarded. The director of the game outright stated it's an alternate universe to clear all confusion.

Jesus, just let the issue fucking die.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's IGN, they're just being retarded. The director of the game outright stated it's an alternate universe to clear all confusion.
> 
> Jesus, just let the issue fucking die.





Its not IGN's fault. Capcom has repeatedly contradicted themselves by first saying its an "origin story" and then later on saying its an "alternate universe", which they basically said just to cover their asses about all the heat they were getting.

In truth, its probably neither of these things. Just call it what it is. A reboot


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2012)

> In truth, its probably neither of these things. Just call it what it is. A reboot



More like the origin story of the alternate universe being rebooted which is now something something.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok, let's just call it what the whole game is going to be; a shitstorm of discombobulation


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok guys. Time to dig a grave for Dante.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its not IGN's fault. Capcom has repeatedly contradicted themselves by first saying its an "origin story" and then later on saying its an "alternate universe", which they basically said just to cover their asses about all the heat they were getting.



Yeah, yeah, yeah, we all know that, that's besides the point, we all know Capcom fucked up.

Tameem Antoniades already said recently that it's set in an alternate universe in order to clear any doubts about that whole debacle and surprise, surprise, now we have IGN just being mentally challenged as usual and spreading more confusion.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 17, 2012)

Every time I come in this thread I die a little.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 17, 2012)

At least the game has gameplay compared to the other new brother of Capcom


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 17, 2012)

ElusiveGamer said:


> Ok guys. Time to dig a grave for Dante.



Something we should of done when the game was announced.

Move along people there are better games coming out(Ninja Gaiden 3, Rising, DMC Collection)


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 17, 2012)

You know. When capcom bad decisions finally screw them over i hope nintendo buys them.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 17, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> You know. When capcom bad decisions finally screw them over i hope nintendo buys them.



Nah Capcom ain't going down for a loooong time. They may mess up but they still know how to make a load of money (usually by milking their customers to obscene degrees). And they've always been doing it so it's not like it's going to catch up to them any time soon.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 17, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> You know. When capcom bad decisions finally screw them over i hope nintendo buys them.



LoZ: Legend of Zelda

A reboot prequel set in an alternate Hyrule


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 17, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Nah Capcom ain't going down for a loooong time. They may mess up but they still know how to make a load of money (usually by milking their customers to obscene degrees). And they've always been doing it so it's not like it's going to catch up to them any time soon.



I don't know. The resident evil and megaman creators left didn't they? As talented as the staff is people are not going to be scooping up things like that so easily. If capcom starts to lose credibility then stocks will fall, people will get laid off and eventually the company will fall.Their franchises can help them but they are really hurting the loyalists. If they abandoned their iconic character megaman  and dramatically change one of the most significant characters in action(Dante) there's really no hope. You can't throw away your roots and expect to still grow.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 17, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> I don't know. The resident evil and megaman creators left didn't they? As talented as the staff is people are not going to be scooping up things like that so easily. If capcom starts to lose credibility then stocks will fall, people will get laid off and eventually the company will fall.Their franchises can help them but they are really hurting the loyalists. If they abandoned their iconic character megaman  and dramatically change one of the most significant characters in action(Dante) there's really no hope. You can't throw away your roots and expect to still grow.



When they have franchises like Monster hunter, Resident Evil (which still sells reasonably well plus they get royalties from the numerous movies) and Street Fighter and other fighters (which they can milk, milk, milk) etc none of that matters. Heck they probably also had a money hat or two from Nintendo for securing Monster hunter on 3DS etc.

Sony has more of a chance than Capcom does of going under, as do the vast majority of US developers. If Capcom were to go down in any reasonably close period of timethe vast majority of Japanese developers would also be going down at the same time not named Nintedo. They're too big and greedy to fall any time soon.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 17, 2012)

capcom may be a corporate asshole that will sell their own children just so they don't have to spend $2.50 on parking but if it's one thing capcoms good at, its punching babies in the stomach.

...oh and spending money.

Square enix and Sony on the other hand loves throwing money away, now I can understand howe Sony is still up and running but where the fuck is squeenix pulling a near endless supply of money out of? they make fantastic titles but how they invest in games (such as giving sequels to shitty games) plus the time and money (and time) they spend on each title they are either gods at making budgets or found the fountain of uncut dicksiamonds.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Something we should of done when the game was announced.
> 
> Move along people there are better games coming out(Ninja Gaiden 3, Rising, DMC Collection)



when you say better games, you shouldn't start off by mentioning Ninja Gaiden 3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 17, 2012)

I concur.  Ninja Gaiden 3 looks very crappy unfortunately. You'd have been better off saying something like Darksiders 2.

DOA5 on the other hand....looks good.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 17, 2012)

Ninja Gaiden or DmC which is more likely to be the crappier game? GO


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey guys...

It may be due for release this year 3rd April ()

It seems to be all clear now! If they release the new game at the same time as the HD collection, then they'd gained money from HD collection when they failed at the new one! 

But least of all.... I will coax my mom further to get me a PS3! xD


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 19, 2012)

ElusiveGamer said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> It may be due for release this year 3rd April ()
> 
> ...



That's almost certainly a placeholder. I wouldn't put any stock inthat date just yet....


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Ninja Gaiden or DmC which is more likely to be the crappier game? GO



This is a tough one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Ninja Gaiden or DmC which is more likely to be the crappier game? GO



I think ninja gaiden.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

unfortunately so


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2012)

They really ruined NG  Its sad


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

NG2 while fun, was already known for being the least improved sequel of 2008  

NGS2 fixed a few problems but NG3 seems to be taking 3 steps back 


I think that NG1 and NGB are rolling in their graves


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2012)

Definitely, I love NGB, but it also made me rage so much.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

Ninja Gaiden seems almost like a niche title compared to DMC.

I played the demo to NG2 awhile back and was wondering what happened to these games?

NG1 and NGB were so awesome it felt like a smack in the face to make something so atrocious.

Kind of like what DMC2 did to DMC1, or RE5 did to the whole franchise.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

its a shame unfortunately


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Ninja Gaiden or DmC which is more likely to be the crappier game? GO



At least NG still has Ryu.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 19, 2012)

DMC still has Dante

Just a better one


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> DMC still has Dante
> 
> Just a better one



Where    ?


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> DMC still has Dante
> 
> Just a better one


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> DMC still has Dante
> 
> Just a better one



I'm not interested in DLC-exclusive characters.


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> DMC still has Dante
> 
> Just a better one



lol hell no


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 19, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> DMC still has Dante
> 
> Just a better one



You're soooooo trolling.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 19, 2012)

What's wrong the NG3?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 19, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> DMC still has Dante
> 
> Just a better one



Tameem is that you?


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

Tameem loves to skulk his ass through here and troll up the place.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 19, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> What's wrong the NG3?



The only problem with NG is the Multiplayer and because one weapon is exclusive to you. Might get boring real fast .

Singleplayer I know won't disappoint even with the QTEs. Ryu will be Ryu


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 19, 2012)

Uh...ahem, sorry to break it to you Breeze, but NG3 is definitely looked like a bigol pile of bullshit, SP and all from what i've seen of the gameplay they've showed off


----------



## Esura (Jan 19, 2012)

To be honest, NG3 with all the new and unneeded additions and removals imo will still be 10x better than DmC.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> To be honest, NG3 with all the new and unneeded additions and removals imo will still be 10x better than DmC.



...That's not exactly a compliment.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 25, 2012)

Achievements.

Achievements everywhere. 99 of them.


----------



## God (Feb 24, 2012)

When is this coming out, do we know yet?


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2012)

Cubey said:


> When is this coming out, do we know yet?



Nothing stated thus far. I'm hoping never.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah we all should "play" Asura's Wrath instead


----------



## God (Feb 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> Nothing stated thus far. I'm hoping never.



Can't blame you for that.

Maybe they'll scrap it and go back to the original non-sucky DMC


----------



## Kishido (Feb 24, 2012)

So you mean only 1 and 3. Cuz 2 sucked and 4 with Nero and the backtracking was entire stupid


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2012)

The backtracking sucked, but I had no issues with Nero. Although he does have more of a learning curve than Dante (who everyone had experience playing as in 3).


----------



## Shouko (Feb 24, 2012)

Why do you all think it's a shitty game?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2012)

My main issue with this is how the combat looks slow (and with the framerate being what it is, it probably is), and that a lot of the animations for moves seem to take a second longer in order to make up with this. 

Part of why I love DMC is because of how fast and responsive it is.

Also, the lead developer's way of responding to criticism (lol they're just sheep) doesn't exactly make me want to give him the benefit of the doubt. 

Overall though, this was just uneccessary. DMC didn't need to be rebooted.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 24, 2012)

Ninja Gaiden 3 looks fun imo, but yeah, the slow combat for this game is a huge turnoff.  NG3's combat is supposed to be more surgical, with the intended effect of "feeling" what it's like to drive a sword through someone, so I can understand the changes they've made there.  The NG team is actually trying something new with their game, whereas DmC is an obvious step backwards for the series.  It's being dumbed down (anyone that has watched gameplay trailers and can think for themselves can induce this), and therein lies the problem.


----------



## Gino (Feb 24, 2012)

Why Capcom why sigh.......


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Feb 24, 2012)

Shouko said:


> Why do you all think it's a shitty game?



Pretty much what he said...



Esura said:


> - Ninja Theory is developing the game.
> - Turned Dante into a half angel, half devil (here goes Little Nicky!).
> - Using Unreal Engine.
> - Game locked at 30FPS.
> ...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh and I feel like Capcom resents the level of over the top cheesy "what do you mean it's not awesome!?" moments in DMC, but personally that's a big part of why I love the series.

A Dante who doesn't spout super corny "hey everyone aren't I awesome!?" one liners just isn't Dante to me.


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm so glad Ninja Theory is finally making the DmC series good for once.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 24, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> My main issue with this is how the combat looks slow (and with the framerate being what it is, it probably is), and that a lot of the animations for moves seem to take a second longer in order to make up with this.
> 
> Part of why I love DMC is because of how fast and responsive it is.
> 
> ...



i guess because 2 sucked they can't find a way around it to make it into a progressive story. Hasn't every game after 2 happen before those events?


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm so glad Ninja Theory is finally making the DmC series good for once.



YOU'RE TEARING ME APART KRORY!

YOU'RE BREAKING MY HEART ANA-KRORY!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

As long as Dante isn't dressed like a cowboy I'm fine.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2012)

No u          .


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 24, 2012)

My question is why we haven't seen a game starring Sparda yet.

DMC needs roots, not a reboot.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> i guess because 2 sucked they can't find a way around it to make it into a progressive story. Hasn't every game after 2 happen before those events?



I think everyone would be fine with every game being set before 2. The one cool thing about 2 is the ending. Dante riding into Hell on a motorcycle (that comes out of nowhere) ready to take on everything.

IMO that's a great ending to the DMC story.


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> My question is why we haven't seen a game starring Sparda yet.
> 
> DMC needs roots, not a reboot.



I wouldn't mind this after they actually bothered to follow up on the DMC2 ending. But nooo, out of every Capcom franchise that really needs a fucking reboot they reboot DmC.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 24, 2012)

The very least they could do is give us the option of DMC1, DMC2, and DMC4 outfits for UMvC3 Dante.  That'd be baller.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm so glad Ninja Theory is finally making the DmC series good for once.



I agree 

Well 1 was very good, 3's gameplay was very nice... 2 sucked and 4 was boring.

It was time for something new cuz if someone is honest... 2 and 4 don't have that much to do with the 1/3 storyline... Nero was the first plam of Capcom creating something new... and well... in my eyes he was a shitty character.

And I first will judge the game when proper previews/reviews are out... So far I like what I'm seeing... Even if I still hate new Dante's look


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 24, 2012)

What was your issue with Nero? From a character perspective he obviously wasn't very original, but he had great gameplay and I think the ambiguous connection to vergil was pretty interesting. 

And has there been a gameplay trailer yet that isn't quick cut after quick cut? Like just regular gameplay footage of someone going through a level? 

That's something I can judge. Until then, I just have a feeling that Ninja Theory is trying to emphasize the story and look of the game rather than the actual gameplay.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 24, 2012)

I think I saw a couple gameplay trailers that had full battles and everything.  Let me check.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Higawa (Feb 24, 2012)

I instantly ended up here 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTIyzQ1KeUw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 24, 2012)

That HD Collection comes out on my birthday.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 24, 2012)

It's a good last send off to DMC.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Feb 24, 2012)

Don't say things like that, Derpiroth.


----------



## God (Feb 24, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> So you mean only 1 and 3. Cuz 2 sucked and 4 with Nero and the backtracking was entire stupid



4 was awesome, and honestly I liked 2.


----------



## God (Feb 24, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm so glad Ninja Theory is finally making the DmC series good for once.



lolno           .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Gino (Mar 1, 2012)

My soul is crying.....+rep for the news


----------



## Vault (Mar 1, 2012)

Hahahahahah


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 1, 2012)

I swear those demons don't look nothing like demons 

Dante looks slick though


----------



## Gino (Mar 1, 2012)

slick ugly...


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 1, 2012)

He'll grow hair at the end of the game. Don't worry.


----------



## Gino (Mar 1, 2012)

Can He grow another face?


----------



## Kishido (Mar 1, 2012)

I give a damn what people are crying about (I cried a lot at the beginning).

But the screens and weapons are looking fantastic. I will give it a try for sure... Worse than Asura's Wrath it can't be.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 1, 2012)

Everyone will end up buying the game anyway 

And they'll come to this thread moaning about it buy secretly playing in the background 24/7


----------



## Gino (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I'm not

oh well enjoy your game


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 1, 2012)

What you doing in this thread then


----------



## Gino (Mar 1, 2012)

The same reason you're in this thread because we both can.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 1, 2012)

I do hope they release a demo, because I'd like to give it a chance. But I'm not willing to spend any money on it without playing it first.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 1, 2012)

Lol I remember when people were raving about how great enslaved looked, the colors, Andy serlis etc etc

Game came out, what a dud, average at best, uninspired...the game had nothing but cool dialogue...

And for all the talk about Ninja Theory's storytelling prowess..that story was pretty poor..

I actually tried to like it, first time I played I even went as far as to say it was good, short of great but alright..tried to replay it seriously/focuse and wow..I still platinum'd it though

They lost me with enslaved. This game may have a cool looking one or two screens but I just know its gonna be baboon's doo doo.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 1, 2012)

Wait what?


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2012)

HAHAHAAHHHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH

TO THE LEFT TO THE LEFT!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 1, 2012)

Half demon half angel
Street brawler because spent time in the streets had to fend for himself
Troubled childhood results in no respect for authority/society
Raised in orphanages/youth correction facilities
Demons that raised him tortured him so he hates demons, which will result in emo self hating moments some will try to pass off as "a complex character in conflict"
He's a victim


It's like they all went to Tameem's hair salon and brainstormed "cliches".


----------



## God (Mar 1, 2012)

I dislike this character as well, but I have to say - that's some ironic fucking shit frm someone wearing a set of Sasuke.


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2012)

Cubey mein doormat


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 1, 2012)

Cube, Sasuke has cliches, as most shounen characters do really..and there's plenty about Sasuke I don't like..

Difference is, Sasuke isn't a "reset button" version of a character I already liked..

Nonetheless, the agglomeration of cliches I don't like is also much more visible here..


----------



## Higawa (Mar 2, 2012)

Whats with that new Weapons :/


----------



## God (Mar 2, 2012)

The World said:


> Cubey mein doormat



wut



PoinT_BlanK said:


> Cube, Sasuke has cliches, as most shounen characters do really..and there's plenty about Sasuke I don't like..
> 
> *Difference is, Sasuke isn't a "reset button" version of a character I already liked..*
> 
> Nonetheless, the agglomeration of cliches I don't like is also much more visible here..



Bolded: We had Nero for that, but unlike this guy, he wasn't supposed to actually _be_ Dante.


----------



## FoxxyKat (Mar 7, 2012)

?Gino? said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm not
> 
> oh well enjoy your game


I don't think I'm buying this, either. Dante looks like some imposter and the gameplay doesn't look like anything special, so I'll pass.


----------



## Kishido (Mar 15, 2012)

Something new to rage on 










As it seems Capcom made the decision and not NT about this new Dante (yeah i know it was said plenty of times already) but still people bitch too much about NT...


----------



## Vault (Mar 15, 2012)

What a fucking tool.


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Something new to rage on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So... you mean absolutely nothing new, just offering more evidence and factual proof upon the heaping fucking pile that the collective retards choose to ignore.

Just clearing that up.


----------



## bigduo209 (Mar 15, 2012)

Capcom's decisions and a Onimusha browser game?!

They can't even exceed my lowest expectations...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 15, 2012)

There are plenty things wrong with this game besides the decision to do a reboot prequel. Those decisions (Losing the frostbite engine, 30fps, basing new dante off lead designer, etc.) were Ninja Theory, correct?

Oh, but I'm okay with how Dante looks now that they've re re designed him, but the combat still looks slow.

Oh, and Tameem seems to have gone out of his way to piss off fans of the franchise, essentially putting himself into a "put up or shut up" position. If he puts up great, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## God (Mar 15, 2012)

still terrible nothing new


----------



## Krory (Mar 15, 2012)

Capcom would still have to sign off on the game, so yes. They would've had to approve the frame-rate, the usage of the Unreal Engine, and yes - they approved the original Tameem-design of Dante - particularly after NT tried several times to make a similar Dante to the original. They are still showing approval for every video and concept seen so far - namely Itsuno.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh, sorry, should have made it clear. NT sucks for making the above decisions, but capcom also sucks for giving full approval of those decisions.

The only thing I fully hold against NT is Tameem's attitude. I feel like he wasn't at all prepared for the level of criticism leveled against him (which is silly, but I can empathize with that I guess), and as a result he responded by essentially lashing out at the people criticizing him.

Which is fine, as long as the product is good enough to not only break past people's negative opinions going in, but to get people who swore off the game to give it a chance.

Or get enough new fans to outnumber all of the old DMC fans who aren't down with this.

Good luck to them, but again, nothing I've seen makes me think it'll be any better than NT's previous games. Don't get me wrong, Heavenly sword and enslaved were both okay, but the combat was lacking, and combat is the one thing any DMC game needs to excel at.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Velocity (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh wow, he knows what vociferous means! I'm amazed! 

Anyway, he really turned me off of the game even more. Their track record speaks for itself in regards to their chances of their combat system being better than the other four games, but arguably the worst part is that they want to make it feel like a movie. While that works for original properties like Heavenly Sword and Enslaved, this is Devil May Cry we're talking about - it's all well and good to try to tell a good story, but all anyone really cares about is beating the crap out of demons and watching that combo metre climb higher and higher.

Only spending a few days going over the combat system just ain't going to cut it, and trying to make the series more accessible is just completely wrong.


----------



## Gino (Mar 15, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Something new to rage on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DMC aint a fucking movie FUCK!


----------



## Kishido (Mar 15, 2012)

LOL I knew it


----------



## Kanali (Mar 16, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Oh wow, he knows what vociferous means! I'm amazed!
> 
> Anyway, he really turned me off of the game even more. Their track record speaks for itself in regards to their chances of their combat system being better than the other four games, but arguably the worst part is that they want to make it feel like a movie. While that works for original properties like Heavenly Sword and Enslaved, this is Devil May Cry we're talking about - it's all well and good to try to tell a good story, but all anyone really cares about is beating the crap out of demons and watching that combo metre climb higher and higher.
> 
> Only spending a few days going over the combat system just ain't going to cut it, and trying to make the series more accessible is just completely wrong.



This. I have no idea why they're making all these massive changes, all its doing is completely alienating the original fans and turning it into a mediocre action game which few new people will probably pick up. If I recall correctly, DMC 4 beat out DMC 3 in sales and sales have been getting better with each installment since DMC 1 so all they really needed to do was make some new refinements to the combat system, some interesting enemies and environments and people would have bought it...


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Mar 16, 2012)

Kanali said:


> This. I have no idea why they're making all these massive changes, all its doing is completely alienating the original fans and turning it into a mediocre action game which few new people will probably pick up. If I recall correctly, DMC 4 beat out DMC 3 in sales and sales have been getting better with each installment since DMC 1 so all they really needed to do was make some new refinements to the combat system, some interesting enemies and environments and people would have bought it...



Well you know Capcom.... they think they know what best for the fans.

It bothers me that they knew this game was going to get negative responses from fans yet they still continued to proceed with they idea. What also confuses me of who they are trying to sell the game to. Majority of the DMC fans don't even want to touch this crap and they expect to sell 5 million.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 16, 2012)

Honestly, Nero was genius in terms of making the game more accessible. He's a very easy character to play around and have fun with, but mastering his key moves (table hopper, charge shot 3, exceed) is difficult enough that he's far from being an "easy mode" character.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks a bunch Inafune, your western gaming hard-on effectively fucked up a franchise you never even fucking touched before. Because Bionic Commando and Dark Void weren't enough to prove that forcing western game direction and writing isn't a magic way to improve Japanese franchises.

Holy shit, the world is unfair sometimes. This guy should've left Capcom before doing this monstrous amount of damage. Devil May cry was making more money than ever before, that's not justification for an entire western overhaul.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 16, 2012)

My main gripes about the series is the speed downgrade and, most importantly, NT's attitude -- or rather, Tameem's -- towards the fans.

There's a difference between the 30 fps from the 60 fps. And it shows in the gameplay.

But NT/Tameem's attitude just irritates me. The game should fail alone for their crappy attitude.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 16, 2012)

> one of the best was him ripping open this big wound in his chest in front of the mirror, seeing his heart beating and realizing he's not human.



Oh my


----------



## gargavi15 (Mar 18, 2012)

*Dmc : Devil May Cry*

Just one question : What do you think of Dmc : Devil May Cry ?
And yes another question : What do you think of Dante's new look ?


----------



## Gino (Mar 18, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Thanks a bunch Inafune, your western gaming hard-on effectively fucked up a franchise you never even fucking touched before. Because Bionic Commando and Dark Void weren't enough to prove that forcing western game direction and writing isn't a magic way to improve Japanese franchises.
> 
> Holy shit, the world is unfair sometimes. This guy should've left Capcom before doing this monstrous amount of damage. Devil May cry was making more money than ever before, that's not justification for an entire western overhaul.



In a nutshell


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 18, 2012)

You're getting a "movie" like DMC. Not happy?


----------



## gargavi15 (Mar 18, 2012)

Seriously, why do people hate it ? I don't understand.


----------



## Krory (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm so glad that they're finally fixing this series to make it AWESOME for once.


----------



## Gino (Mar 18, 2012)

lol @ fixing something that wasn't broken.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 18, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Thanks a bunch Inafune, your western gaming hard-on effectively fucked up a franchise you never even fucking touched before. Because Bionic Commando and Dark Void weren't enough to prove that forcing western game direction and writing isn't a magic way to improve Japanese franchises.
> 
> Holy shit, the world is unfair sometimes. This guy should've left Capcom before doing this monstrous amount of damage. Devil May cry was making more money than ever before, that's not justification for an entire western overhaul.


What this man said.

Garbage western gaming plague ruining every great franchise.


----------



## Kanali (Mar 18, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Thanks a bunch Inafune, your western gaming hard-on effectively fucked up a franchise you never even fucking touched before. Because Bionic Commando and Dark Void weren't enough to prove that forcing western game direction and writing isn't a magic way to improve Japanese franchises.
> 
> Holy shit, the world is unfair sometimes. This guy should've left Capcom before doing this monstrous amount of damage. Devil May cry was making more money than ever before, that's not justification for an entire western overhaul.



This, a thousand times this. I don't even see the point in westernizing Japanese games, I'd say westerners like them because they offer something special and different. Westernizing them usually just results in mediocre or crappy games which can't compete with mainstream western games.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 18, 2012)

I remember reading an interview with Hideo Kojima who said that Japanese-developed games in general found trouble securing an international audience compared to the Westernized-Japanese-developed games in general. He said that the Westernized-Japanese-developed games cost more but would (usually) make better profit than the Japanese-developed games.

. . . I can't entirely see what he's saying. I can't recall the examples he gave. And even if he did, I'm not sure his point is sufficiently backed by market statistics of those games.

But regardless --

Whatever positive changes you're making to the new game, reduced FPS isn't one of them for the DMC series.

And most importantly, it doesn't excuse a dickish behaviour.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 18, 2012)

@Krory: Obvious trolling if you aren't trying to joke around 

But it's sad to see that two beat em up series I love are essentially going down the drain. 

First Ninja Gaiden, and now DMC are gonna be crappy.


----------



## gargavi15 (Mar 19, 2012)

One question- Is this game the fifth installment of the Devil May Cry series or is it non-canon ?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 19, 2012)

At the moment they are saying is a spin-of taking place in an alternative reality.


----------



## gargavi15 (Mar 19, 2012)

So, is it the same Dante who has somehow reached the parallel universe or another Dante from the parallel universe ?
And if its the same Dante, then will Ninja Theory keep this new look throughout the later series or not ?


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 19, 2012)

The series was stagnating that much is obvious to everyone unless your one of those people who are fine basically rebuying the same game several times. Whether this change is good or not remains to be seen.

They'll probably be some good changes and some bad ones, whichever ends up in he majority or has the most significance overall on the game will decide whether changing the game in that manner was worth the effort.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

gargavi15 said:


> Seriously, why do people hate it ? I don't understand.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 19, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> The series was stagnating that much is obvious to everyone unless your one of those people who are fine basically rebuying the same game several times. Whether this change is good or not remains to be seen.
> 
> They'll probably be some good changes and some bad ones, whichever ends up in he majority or has the most significance overall on the game will decide whether changing the game in that manner was worth the effort.



Wasn't DMC4 the highest selling game in the series?

I really don't think the series was stagnating that much. At least, not enough to warrant this. Was the series in need of innovation? Yes. Was it in need of a complete and total reboot? No.


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> *The series was stagnating that much is obvious to everyone unless your one of those people who are fine basically rebuying the same game several times. *Whether this change is good or not remains to be seen.
> 
> They'll probably be some good changes and some bad ones, whichever ends up in he majority or has the most significance overall on the game will decide whether changing the game in that manner was worth the effort.



What...in gods name are you talking about?  There is only four games, and over the course of two gaming generations and they are all different from each other. 

Shit I didn't even get the chance to buy the same damn game over and over as they only release four (five if you consider the Special Edition) games. That's low for a Capcom game, considering how Capcom generally abuses the shit out of their franchises as soon as they sell even remotely well.

Its also sad, considering that DMC4 sold a lot and was quite successful for them, something they have stated multiple times and yet they feel to reboot the series.


----------



## Kishido (Mar 19, 2012)

And out of the 4 games 2 was shit and 4 was boring with all the back-tracking and KYRIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE stuff


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2012)

Kyriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! huff, puff, huff, puff Kyriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie!!!!


----------



## Esura (Mar 19, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> And out of the 4 games 2 was shit and 4 was boring with all the back-tracking and KYRIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE stuff



So instead of improving from that they give the series to a hack developer? Seriously.

This is why I usually avoid this thread, and I shall continue to do so.


----------



## Kishido (Mar 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> So instead of improving from that they give the series to a hack developer? Seriously.
> 
> This is why I usually avoid this thread, and I shall continue to do so.



Yeah and that's NT's fault


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 19, 2012)

Let's just agree that 2 out of the 4 games internal capcom japan made sucked.

That doesn't mean that we have to like the direction NT is taking the series. But let's not pretend that Capcom Japan's take was somehow the holy grail or something  1 and 3 are the only games you can say are good ones in this whole series spanning its 10+ years.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Mar 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> So instead of improving from that they give the series to a hack developer? Seriously.
> 
> This is why I usually avoid this thread, and I shall continue to do so.




> DMC4 is the the highest selling game in the series(Whether its a good or bad game is irrelevant). People want to see a DMC 5
> Capcom thinks that DMC needs to improve 
> They want Ninja Theory(A devolper that has no real accomplishments what so ever) to make the game
> They decide to change everything(New Dante, 30 FPS etc)
> Claims to please fans
> 85% are People who don't like this shit. 15% are suck ups, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Capcom fanboys that claim to be "fans" and think NT is changing for the better.
> NT claims that they don't care about the backslash and says stupid shit like how Dante isn't cool anymore, yet they want fans the to buy it
> People still wont buy this shit
> Capcom decides in doing a DMC collection just to hype up DmC
> In reality People are just buying the collection because they don't want to buy the shitty game
> 
> Claims later that they are not competing with Bayonetta in terms of combat(What the fuck are they trying to achieve???)
> Claims that DMC is a hardcore game and thats where is it should stay
> Hardcore fans don't want to put up with this shit


And all top of that they said they want the game to sell five million. But like I said above the majority of the fanbase doesn't want to but this shit.

So instead of improving the game and giving the rights to PG and . They manage to makes things worse. If Capcom claims that they want to please fans the should do the right thing.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2012)

So anyone who's looking forward to it are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or NT fanboys? Awesome logic.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Mar 19, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> So anyone who's looking forward to it are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or NT fanboys? Awesome logic.



I love how you ignored the more important parts and went to the part where I wasn't serious 

Did i offend you by calling you a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? Oh im sorry  

I'm pretty sure that there are people who want to try the game out and see how it is for them selves. Not my 60 bucks that i'm wasting.......


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2012)

You mean you meant it but now I called you out on it and now you are just joking right? Pshh if you gonna say shit then stick by it pussy 

And nah, I'm not upset. I got a open mind when it comes to games, you are a closed minded fool. Why would I be upset, you the one so upset over a video game, haha. 

And who the fuck waste 60 bucks? It's called renting a game for a $1.50. Learn2savemoney?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Mar 19, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> You mean you meant it but *now I called you out on it and now you are just joking right?* Pshh if you gonna say shit then stick by it pussy
> 
> And nah, I'm not upset. I got a open mind when it comes to games, you are a closed minded fool. Why would I be upset, you the one so upset over a video game, haha.
> 
> And who the fuck waste 60 bucks? It's called renting a game for a $1.50. Learn2savemoney?



Oh no i didn't said i was joking. I know what  I said. I said that I wasn't serious when I wrote that. Two different things

 Also



I'm just anticipating on this games upcoming failure.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 19, 2012)

You all will be buying the fucking game anyway so no point bitching about it.


----------



## Gino (Mar 19, 2012)

Thread of the same shit over and over again


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Let's just agree that *2 out of the 4 *games internal capcom japan made sucked.
> 
> That doesn't mean that we have to like the direction NT is taking the series. But let's not pretend that Capcom Japan's take was somehow the holy grail or something  1 and 3 are the only games you can say are good ones in this whole series spanning its 10+ years.



I can't agree with that. I absolutely loved DMC4.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Mar 19, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> I can't agree with that. I absolutely loved DMC4.



I thought DMC4 was alright. I just didn't like Nero but his gameplay was pretty awesome.


----------



## Gino (Mar 19, 2012)

1,3,4 was good only 2 was a disappointment.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 19, 2012)

4 was "decent". I think everyone agrees with that

 but its a disappointment compared to 1 and 3 in my opinion   The puzzles were so simple yet they took up a majority of the time while the combat took a backseat. And the worst aspect was dante also taking a backseat while Capcom decided to artificially stretch the game out by having him as a secondary character with the exact same levels copy pasted


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 21, 2012)

> *The puzzles were so simple yet they took up a majority of the time*while the combat took a backseat.



I'm sorry, what?

I share the opinion that DMC 4 was 1 step forward and 2 steps back but certainly not because there was a focus on "puzzles" when whatever's in the game barely qualifies as such. More like they had to step Dante down a notch because they didn't want him to outshine Nero a lot. The real time style switch still gave him the spotlight though. That and the amazing weapons.

And DMC always had backtracking, it's just that it was incredibly blatant in 4. In the artbook, it's said that the game's development cycle was fucked up and that they had to cut a bunch of shit.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Mar 21, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I share the opinion that DMC 4 was 1 step forward and 2 steps back but certainly not because there was a focus on "puzzles". More like they had to step Dante down a notch because they didn't want him to outshine Nero. The real time style switch still gave him the spotlight though. That and the amazing weapons.



I completely agree. DMC4 was a competent action adventure game. I know most gamers are always expecting sequels to outdo their predecessors but that doesn't always happen. It wasn't a bad game by any means though.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Mar 24, 2012)

Just saying, theres gonna be hundreds of threads and polls across the gaming sites to decide which game is shittier Ninja Gaiden 3 or DMC, its coming guys,  its coming. 

and depending on how Metal Gear Raising does, we may have a threesome.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 25, 2012)

Pervy Fox said:


> Just saying, theres gonna be hundreds of threads and polls across the gaming sites to decide which game is shittier Ninja Gaiden 3 or DMC, its coming guys,  its coming.
> 
> and depending on how Metal Gear Raising does, we may have a threesome.



Trust me, Metal Gear Rising will not suck. That game, I have COMPLETE faith in. Platinum Games created an all time great and fun action game called Bayonetta. I fully expect Metal Gear Rising to meet my expectations as an action game. 

The only ones who'll dislike it are likely the Metal Gear Solid ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that've been complaining the whole time that this game isn't the usual Metal Gear Solid stealth game. I don't give shit, because frankly, I'm not a big fan of the main series anyway.

But as for NG3 and DmC... Eh, probably. 

It's too bad that this is an result of Japanese companies wanting to "westernize" their games. DmC was not a game that needed to be "westernized" in the first place and it was good as it was... Now it's in the hands of developers with a mediocre track record who pretty much don't give a shit what the fans think.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok, now we're entering self-parody territory.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 25, 2012)

I will buy this game in special edition.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2012)

Nero gameplay is still one of my highlights in this gen..


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol I would think there'd be some positive news on its Wiki page, but instead just see:



> In an interview published on the videogame blog Kotaku, lead producer Alex Jones explained that he has received numerous death threats due to the controversial decision to reboot the series.
> 
> Reception to the new design of Dante and direction of the series was largely negative. In an interview, Capcom revealed that they knew Dante's new look would be met with negative backlash and that they pressed forward with this in mind."



Then there's the 30fps that I just can't overlook.   Lol, I'm trying to find a collection of people that talk positively about this, but I'm having trouble finding that large group.  Trying to find some balance here, but lol.  Sure there are small groups here and there, but I don't see a substantial community anywhere.  


I wonder if DmC can at least include a demo of a fun game in it like Ninja Gaiden 3 did with its DOA 5 demo.  So many didn't even touch NG3 and only played the DOA 5 demo.  Maybe with DmC, many won't touch the main game and will only focus on a fun demo (if it were to include one).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 9, 2012)

So I just got the HD collection.

It's sort of a mix bag. They obviously improved on certain , left a few just the way they were and according to the sound director of DMC 1 (Now working at Platinum Games), they slightly off synched the audio of DMC 1, although it's very hard to notice. Graphics wise, they cleaned all games and it looks much smoother and detailed while looking less blurry now.



DMC 1 : Graphics in HD. The cutscenes are still in SD. (Platinum Games are not surprised since that apparently would have a been a complete nightmare to do, something about the specific development kit or something). DMC 1's old control scheme was fixed and set to the same button scheme of every other game. Exclusive new artwork released.

DMC 2: Graphics in HD. Cutscenes in SD. Exclusive new artwork released.

DMC 3: Graphics in HD. About 1/3 of the cutscenes are in SD. 2 new unused taunts were added. Added the difficulty of the normal edition in the HD collection's version which is the special edition with all the extra crap including Vergil, Blood Palace, etc...aaaaaand new art like the others.

It's not the best HD collection out there but it's definitely not the worst. It's good enough to warrant a purchase considering the added content and fixes, you'll just have to consider the flaws. One thing of note is that the HD collection outsold Ninja Gaiden 3 in Japan since both games came out on the same day there. Feels good, man.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Apr 9, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So I just got the HD collection.
> 
> It's sort of a mix bag. They obviously improved on certain , left a few just the way they are and according to the sound director of DMC 1 (Now working at latinum Games), they slightly off synched the audio of DMC 1, although it's very hard to notice. Graphics wise, they cleaned all games and it looks much smoother and detailed while looking less blurry now.
> 
> ...



That is sad as hell!


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

I bet you DmC will be worse than NG3. I guarantee it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 9, 2012)

Nothing can compare to NG3. ITS CRAP AND EVERYBODY KNOWS IT


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2012)

Slight audio offsync?

Will they fix/patch this?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 9, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Slight audio offsync?
> 
> Will they fix/patch this?



Well I didn't notice any of that even after being told so it may be a case-by-case thing


----------



## Blatman (Apr 9, 2012)

I got NG3 instead of this. Returned ninja gaiden after completing it in a day. Will get DMC before I get collections though


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 9, 2012)

^ Sucks that you had to waste your money on NG3.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 9, 2012)

If I buy this game it will be second hand, Capcom isn't getting my money for this shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 9, 2012)

Devil may cry isn't shit


----------



## Blatman (Apr 9, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> ^ Sucks that you had to waste your money on NG3.



Sure as hell does. That game took 10 steps backwards seemingly to expand OP. but that's off topic here.


----------



## Gino (Apr 9, 2012)

Vallon said:


> I heard the DMC3 in the HD collection has been made harder then the original DMC3, I'm going to get this hopefully tommorow, still haven't played the first and second games. Shall I play DMC3 first? Since the story is before DMC 1 and 2.



You can if you want too


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2012)

Vallon said:


> *I heard the DMC3 in the HD collection has been made harder then the original DMC3*



If that's true, I'm definitely going to have fun.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

To clarify, they added the original difficulty of the original DMC3 to the DMC3SE that's apart of the collection.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 10, 2012)

Pizza is still in


----------



## Helix (Apr 10, 2012)

Eh, the game looks like it can be actually good. I might get it despite the fact it isn't the original Dante.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks good... But waiting for the full game for the final judgement


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 10, 2012)

Pig disgusting.

Why. Why must they give franchises to western developers to ruin. It won't sell better, argh.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 10, 2012)

Probably better than a certain ninja's new game.


----------



## Higawa (Apr 10, 2012)

Look im ok with the game and stuff

Just calling HIM Dante is so.... no pls not :/ Call him Jerry or Fred, but not Dante


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 10, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Slight audio offsync?
> 
> Will they fix/patch this?



That would be nice but we haven't heard anything from Capcom so far. Personally I didn't catch any, apparently only a certain batch has that problem.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Gino (Apr 10, 2012)

Meh.........


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2012)

Dante now a sexual deviant  Oh God. 

And also the fuck you to the fans, quite literally at the end.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 10, 2012)

Eh a badguy said it, to be demoralizing take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2012)

Vault said:


> Dante now a sexual deviant  Oh God.
> 
> And also the fuck you to the fans, quite literally at the end.



Was a news reporter being a news reporter. Trying to make shit worse then it is, sounds like the media all right. 

Anyway I honestly think this will be a good game. The new trailer was pretty boss.


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2012)

Did you see how slow the action is? Dante looks stiff as hell.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 10, 2012)

Gameplay still sucks


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2012)

Vault said:


> Did you see how slow the action is? Dante looks stiff as hell.



Action looks fine to me. I'm more interesting in the areas to explore and story anyway.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

So... should I be hyped?


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

The actual cutscene itself was mildly interesting and seem quite what I'd expect from a DMC game. Gameplay looks lame as hell and oddly stiff still. I can't exactly explain it but its all the more noticeable after playing DMC3 on PS3.

I'm still kind of sad this game doesn't look better than DMC4 yet.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks good from my view.  It probably won't outclass DMC1 or 3, but hopefully is still a very fun action game.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So... should I be hyped?



Not really. In typical Ninja Theory fashion, it'll probably have a very strong storyline - they managed to get Tetsuya Shibata and Shyboy to make the theme song (I think), and it looks like they're going to at least try to let the game have its cheesy moments - but the gameplay will clearly suffer for it. There seems to be a heavier focus on platforming and exploration than actual combat, which is what DMC as a series is best known for.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 10, 2012)

I really hate the never surrender theme.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 10, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I really hate the never surrender theme.



I thought it was a pretty good song though Devil's never Cry was infinitely better. As for DMC, i'm pretty sure I won't like it anywhere near as much as the original series but whatever might still end up being a good game in its own right.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

I didn't mind Shall Never Surrender, until that last bit that sounds like it came straight out of an Evanescence track.


----------



## Gino (Apr 10, 2012)

...............No


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2012)

?Gino? said:


> ...............No



Co-sign      .


----------



## Blade (Apr 10, 2012)

Terrible new gameplay video.


----------



## Blade (Apr 10, 2012)

Instead i prefer to play someday the DMC HD collection.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 10, 2012)

Transition to sexual deviant
Slow motion naked twirl into clothing
slowed down gameplay

Man there's just nothing to like about this game huh


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2012)

Sick. I can't wait to see some more of the level design when running through those crazy levels.


----------



## Gino (Apr 10, 2012)

Is something wrong with my eyes? I just don't see it.


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2012)

Crazy is just going against the grain  He does that alot.


----------



## Blade (Apr 10, 2012)

Seriously, make a new Onimusha game.

See the quality.


----------



## Vault (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree with the above post. 

Capcom


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2012)

Vault said:


> Crazy is just going against the grain  He does that alot.



I do? 

I'm not the only one excited. There's quite a lot of people who also agree with me. 

DMC gameplay was never my number 1 action game combat anyway. So this to me is no big deal, the level design is interesting in this game. And that's what I'm looking forward too, and of course the story.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Kishido (Apr 10, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I do?
> 
> I'm not the only one excited. There's quite a lot of people who also agree with me.
> 
> DMC gameplay was never my number 1 action game combat anyway. So this to me is no big deal, the level design is interesting in this game. And that's what I'm looking forward too, and of course the story.



Fuck them. I'm with you. Still don't like the Dante design that much, even if it grows on me. The level design on the other hand is great


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 10, 2012)

There's only so much you can rave about level design on what ultimately used to be a combat driven franchise.

Besides, as pretty as some say that shit look, its not jaw dropping/a breakthrough and it also looks easy as fuck to play through.

Just saying.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm with crazymtf on this one - the morphing level structure looks really good.

And the gameplay looks at least solid too. It will be interesting to see what kind of new weapons they'll introduce to this game. I also really like that new Dante has Neros grab move - I really missed that one in DMC4 when you switched to Dante mid game.

The only downside of this game so far is Dantes horrible design; especially his ugly ass face and haircut. Rest looks like a solid DMC game to me.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 10, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> There's only so much you can rave about level design on what ultimately used to be a combat driven franchise.
> 
> Besides, as pretty as some say that shit look, its not jaw dropping/a breakthrough and it also looks easy as fuck to play through.
> 
> Just saying.



Yeah thank you for this.


----------



## Gino (Apr 10, 2012)

I just don't see it.........watched all the gameplay footage released today......still looks slow and still looks like ass


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 10, 2012)

The combat is still as slow as it was months ago., but why bother with this when the collection is out.
Also why are people impressed with the platforming in this game, it's ridiculously easy when you look pass the flashy background.


----------



## valerian (Apr 10, 2012)

Dante is starting to look and sound closer to DMC3 Dante, shame the game still looks like ass.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 10, 2012)

The game looks like shit. I don't play video games for the pretty scenery and storyline, if that were the case I would have probably finished Final Fantasy 13. I play video games for the gameplay and this looks like complete dog shit.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 10, 2012)

Story, character, and level design all look great. The Angel/Devil thing isn't so bad and could have interesting gameplay applications. 

And while the platforming looks easy, I'm okay with that as long as blue/gold/giant red orbs still take some effort to get too. The section above looks like just part of the main game, and really even if it's easy it's still entertaining. 

But still, the gameplay. It looks stiff, in the same way DMC2 did, which isn't a good sign. My first thought is that they're trying to cover up the limitations of 30fps, but I'm still looking forward to playing the demo and deciding for myself.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 10, 2012)

That second gameplay trailer was boss, that levels looks interesting. Game get better with every gameplay trailer.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 10, 2012)

This game looks great. People just don't like change. DMC was getting stale anyways. It's good that Capcom wants to branch out and do something new with their series. Otherwise they might as well be making Dynasty Warriors. Same shit, new number.

If you don't think those environments look fucking awesome then you're lying to yourself.


----------



## Gino (Apr 10, 2012)

and here we go again


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 10, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> If you don't think those environments look fucking awesome then you're lying to yourself.



Agreed, I just don't think the gameplay is as equally awesome, and for me that's the priority.

It's certainly not bad, but it still looks a bit sluggish, like there's an obvious pause between a lot of the moves. And this is a nitpick but I don't like that the evade moves jumps you like 6 feet. Hopefully there's some other dodge moves that allow you to stay right by the enemy.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 10, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Agreed, I just don't think the gameplay is as equally awesome, and for me that's the priority.
> 
> It's certainly not bad, but it still looks a bit sluggish, like there's an obvious pause between a lot of the moves. And this is a nitpick but I don't like that the evade moves jumps you like 6 feet. Hopefully there's some other dodge moves that allow you to stay right by the enemy.



Well we've seen a lot of the environments and they all look awesome. The gameplay will probably get progressively faster as you unlock new abilities. And you really can't tell how it 'feels' until you're actually holding the controller. It may look sluggish from a few gameplay videos, but it could feel really smooth and responsive when you're actually playing it.

All this negativity is ridiculous coming from people who've barley seen anything from the game and haven't actually played it themselves. If Capcom showed this exact same gameplay but told us it was from the same developers as the previous titles, there would be a lot less negativity. It would sound more like "Wow, they're really trying something new!" and "Cool, it doesn't look like the same old thing!".

Everyone's so quick to judge just because it's a different developer.


----------



## Gino (Apr 10, 2012)

or maybe certain people just don't like what they see at all can a person not be allowed to do that damn fuck outta here with that bullshit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2012)

actually.. the gameplay looks a half-assed version of what would have been of DMC5.. environments aren't very DMC-y.. and the screen looks bland especially the graphics of the stylish ranks.. all in all "eh"....


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 10, 2012)

You're right. I guess no one is unfairly judging the game just because they don't like change and already have a bias opinion going into everything they see from it.

My mistake.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 10, 2012)

The games getting some surprising well recieved previews and I'm not quite sure why outside of the usual "reviewers are ass kissing" of which to what degree is unknown.

This is probably one of the more detailed previews that actually bothered to go into mechanics.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 10, 2012)

I didn't even say the levels don't look good.

I said, you can only rave so much about level design on a franchise that ultimately was combat driven. And its not like I've never seen morphing levels before. Oh and said levels look easy as fuck to play through.

So I hope those posts weren't directed at me. A question though, when people include "character" in positive aspects of what they've seen thus far, what do they mean?

The design? The demon/Angel hybrid cliche or the victimised background he apparently has?..also, Whip whirlwind you included "story" as well..please elaborate.


----------



## Gino (Apr 10, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> You're right. I guess no one is unfairly judging the game just because they don't like change and already have a bias opinion going into everything they see from it.
> 
> My mistake.




Indeed there are some but generalizing is a bitch.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 10, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Well we've seen a lot of the environments and they all look awesome. The gameplay will probably get progressively faster as you unlock new abilities. And you really can't tell how it 'feels' until you're actually holding the controller. It may look sluggish from a few gameplay videos, but it could feel really smooth and responsive when you're actually playing it.
> 
> All this negativity is ridiculous coming from people who've barley seen anything from the game and haven't actually played it themselves. If Capcom showed this exact same gameplay but told us it was from the same developers as the previous titles, there would be a lot less negativity. It would sound more like "Wow, they're really trying something new!" and "Cool, it doesn't look like the same old thing!".
> 
> Everyone's so quick to judge just because it's a different developer.



I agree that you can't really tell until you actually play it, which is why I really do hope they put out a demo. I'm just not so optimistic about it.

Everything up until now didn't really give fans anything to be optimistic about. The company doesn't have a history of games with great gameplay, they locked it at 30fps in order to do the level changing,and *the chief designer uses himself as the model for the main character*.  Then his reaction to negative criticism is "They're all just sheep" and that they "secretly want to like it". 

I can understand why that wouldn't put fans in an accepting mood.

@Point,

Great may have been a stretch for the story, but it still feels like devil may cry even if it's not as insane. I'll miss the utter ridiculousness, but I can give this a shot. NT's got a decent track record on story, so I can give them the benefit o the doubt in that regard.

Same with Dante. It could just be relative to the nightmare of the original design, but this isn't bad. I can buy him as Dante.


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 10, 2012)

Still looks like a shit Devil May Cry to me, might make an ok-mediocre action game with good story like Heavenly Sword/Enslaved but it won't be a 60FPS flawless technical bliss action game, was expecting for Capcom to chase after Bayonetta and improve on DMC4 Dante's gameplay, that would be nice.


Don't like the tone of the article either, if you want the game to be accessible to new players just make an easy mode, which DMC had, no need to strip down the core of the game.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 10, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I didn't even say the levels don't look good.
> 
> I said, you can only rave so much about level design on a franchise that ultimately was combat driven. And its not like I've never seen morphing levels before. Oh and said levels look easy as fuck to play through.
> 
> ...



They weren't. We have hardly seen anything from the game so far. Certainly not enough to say whether the characters or the story are anything special. But Ninja Theory has an excellent track record in those aspects. Heavenly Sword and Enslaved were not praised for their gameplay but they received universal praise for their characters and stories.


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 10, 2012)

DMC collections is more appealing to me. The gameplay looks meh, but that last son of a bitch joke did put a smirk on my face. 

Won't give capcom the satisfaction of buying this regardless. They've been treating their fans like shit for a while now and Ninja Theory are a bunch of douchebags.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 10, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> You're right. I guess no one is unfairly judging the game just because they don't like change and already have a bias opinion going into everything they see from it.
> 
> My mistake.



i don't care about other people's opinion.. the game has so many turn-offs for me.. and with many great games coming out in 2012; the chances of me getting this are very slim zero...


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 10, 2012)

Khris said:


> i don't care about other people's opinion.. the game has so many turn-offs for me.. and with many great games coming out in 2012; the chances of me getting this are very slim zero...



And I'm sure everyone feels just as compelled by your opinion.


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> This game looks great. People just don't like change. DMC was getting stale anyways. It's good that Capcom wants to branch out and do something new with their series. Otherwise they might as well be making Dynasty Warriors. Same shit, new number.
> 
> If you don't think those environments look fucking awesome then you're lying to yourself.


You talk about people jumping to conclusions when you came in and just assume what others want. 

DMC was never getting stale. I'm appalled you even compared it to DW. In all the years DMC has been out, there has been only four fucking games. Aside from the first one, the second one was mediocre compared to the first. The third took what made the first one great and improved it 10 fold. The fourth one was something new actually, since you were using a new character with a new gameplay mechanic. It also changed up some shit for the better. They weren't re released like crazy like other franchises. DMC might be one of the least milked franchise they have...surprising considering how well they did. DMC4 is the highest selling DMC game in the franchise. The only fucking way someone can call DMC stale is if they haven't played them. I'm inclined to think you haven't played them.

Change isn't always great...Ninja Gaiden 3 shows us this. No the environment does not look great. This entire game doesn't even look good as DMC4 so far and that game came out in 2008.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> You talk about people jumping to conclusions when you came in and just assume what others want.
> 
> DMC was never getting stale. I'm appalled you even compared it to DW. In all the years DMC has been out, there has been only four fucking games. Aside from the first one, the second one was mediocre compared to the first. The third took what made the first one great and improved it 10 fold. The fourth one was something new actually, since you were using a new character with a new gameplay mechanic. It also changed up some shit for the better. They weren't re released like crazy like other franchises. DMC might be one of the least milked franchise they have...surprising considering how well they did. DMC4 is the highest selling DMC game in the franchise. The only fucking way someone can call DMC stale is if they haven't played them. I'm inclined to think you haven't played them.
> 
> Change isn't always great...Ninja Gaiden 3 shows us this. No the environment does not look great. This entire game doesn't even look good as DMC4 so far and that game came out in 2008.





How does stating that the DMC games would get stale if they didn't change it up equate to me assuming what anyone wants? More importantly, how does that equate to making assumptions about a game that isn't out yet?

It's my opinion that DMC would get stale if they followed the same formula as DMC4. I never said it was already stale. DMC4 was a step backwards from DMC3. The Devil Bringer was a great mechanic but in pretty much every other respect 4 fell short of Awakening. The levels, the characters, the fighting mechanics, the story, the bosses... 4 wasn't pushing the "dynasty warriors" feeling, but another game as similar to 4 as it was to 3 would have. A complete reboot is a lot more exciting but of course a good percentage of people have immediately brushed it off as garbage because it's different.

Anyone who's really played a DMC game before knows that DMC is all about the gameplay. And you can't complain about _*gameplay *_ until you've actually *played* the damn *game*.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 10, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> There's only so much you can rave about level design on what ultimately used to be a combat driven franchise.
> 
> Besides, as pretty as some say that shit look, its not jaw dropping/a breakthrough and it also looks easy as fuck to play through.
> 
> Just saying.



Hence why I said the combat has never been a favorite of mine in DMC. I found Ninja Gaiden and God of War to have better/funner combat. I especially enjoyed Bayonetta's combat far more then any DMC> 

So yes, I look towards what the developers want to focus on. The areas and story. Both look interesting as well as looking like some fun combat. Is it as fast as the last DMC series? No but it still looks fun. Then again DMC has never been a 9/10 series for me. DMC3 was a 8.5, every other game is around a 7 for action games when it comes to my views. SO this could either be around a 8.5 and be matched with DMC3. Or be around DMC1 or DMC4 level and somehwere in the 7's. I doubt this game will be like a 4 with DMC2.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 11, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> How does stating that the DMC games would get stale if they didn't change it up equate to me assuming what anyone wants? More importantly, how does that equate to making assumptions about a game that isn't out yet?
> 
> It's my opinion that DMC would get stale if they followed the same formula as DMC4. I never said it was already stale. DMC4 was a step backwards from DMC3. The Devil Bringer was a great mechanic but in pretty much every other respect 4 fell short of Awakening. The levels, the characters, the fighting mechanics, the story, the bosses... 4 wasn't pushing the "dynasty warriors" feeling, but another game as similar to 4 as it was to 3 would have. A complete reboot is a lot more exciting but of course a good percentage of people have immediately brushed it off as garbage because it's different.
> 
> Anyone who's really played a DMC game before knows that DMC is all about the gameplay. And you can't complain about _*gameplay *_ until you've actually *played* the damn *game*.



It's Esura... Forget him/her.

He/She likes Final Fantasy XIII + Lightning...


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh dear I has a negative opinion on a game sequel, that fails to live up to the other games(minus 2).
Seriously what the hell am I suppose to do? Marvel at the useless pretty backgrounds while ignoring the subpar-gameplay? Have blind Optimism to developers that haven't made decent action games on par with ninja gaiden 1 &2, Devil May Cry, Darksiders, Bayenotta and expect them to strike gold with this game?
Also that you haven't played the game excuse is a poor defence when the difference between this game and previous games is right in your face. e.g. running at 30fps, slower pace to pull off basic moves like stinger.
The only nice thing I can say is that this will be better than ninja gaiden 3, but both games will be nothing more than half assed sequels that offer nothing to their franchise.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 11, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> The games getting some surprising well recieved previews and I'm not quite sure why outside of the usual "reviewers are ass kissing" of which to what degree is unknown.
> 
> This is probably one of the more detailed previews that actually bothered to go into mechanics.



That preview is pretty interesting and makes me even more interested in this game.

I have my doubts about NT removing the manual lock-on, though. Let's hope that the auto lock-on will be up to the task in battles with several enemies.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 11, 2012)

Well regardless of what anybody else thinks I think this game is starting to look like fun. This is coming from someone who initially raged about the first trailer but with everything we have heard since then. Plus I know well enough not to judge a game based trailers or on how it looks in comparison to games before it because I almost did that to FFXIII when it was coming out I thought it looked bad. Then I bought it and played it and the funniest thing happened, I enjoyed it. That is why I will reserve the final judgement until I actually play this game.

The environments look sweet I have to say though they do look a little easy to get around but I'ts not like I expect it to be Prince of Persia style (make a mistake and you instantly die) kinda hard but hopefully they have some challenging areas to get around. As for the enemies they look a little better now than the ones in the first trailers and the combat looks like fun, I like the combination of Nero and Dante's moves from the older games though it does look a little easy. Then again those are probably just the fodder enemies that will bombard you throughout the game with sheer number, we haven't seen any of the tougher demons yet. 

The whole angel/demon thing is starting to grow on me too, I can't wait to see what interesting things that brings to the game play. As for new Dante they seem to have fixed everything that irked me about his original design and really I couldn't care less about the whole black hair vs white hair thing. White hair generally looks stupid anyway. I can't wait to find out more about new Dante's companion. Also that son of a bitch joke was pretty funny I have to admit then again I found the original Dante funny too at points (usually when he wasn't trying to be funny). So yeah I'm looking forward to this game, though right now I'm looking into getting the HD collection which will be a nice warm up for this game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 11, 2012)

Hum....

Dante actually jumps off of enemies quite a few times just before the three-minute mark. I'm not sure if they'll have full jump-canceling, but that's certainly the setup for it. Also, the score counter, actually stating what move you're doing at any time... The gameplay looks like it might actually be kind of fun, even though all of the themes and other ideas in this game are positively atrocious. And the shift to Western Cheese from Japanese Cheese isn't to my liking either, DMC always had that anime-esqe appeal to it. Why they renamed "Million Stab" into "Trillion Stabs" or why there appears to be both a "Rebellion Combo A" AND a "Rebellion Combo 1" is completely beyond me.

Also the environments and the whole shifting idea still appeals to me.

So...is this the apparent unsalvageable piece of slobbering dog shit that everyone thought it would be?

Not at all, it actually looks pretty decent. I intend to eventually play this thing.

The more important question though is: Is the gameplay faster than DMC 4 or even 3?

Sure as fuck doesn't look like it when you put them side by side. Gameplay variety, I don't know but they better show me new weapons soon.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 11, 2012)

Also the trailer scene was the gayest video game related media I've seen all year.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 11, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Also the trailer scene was the gayest video game related media I've seen all year.



You loved it really.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 11, 2012)

Velocity said:


> You loved it really.



Let's just say I wish that Dante had a big enough stomach for a whole pizza


----------



## Furious George (Apr 11, 2012)

I just want this thing to come out already. Whether it turns out decent or a trainwreck I am going to be satisfied. This will be like the Troll 2 of gaming as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Gino (Apr 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]DQWOe1gtYng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 17, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Let's just say I wish that Dante had a big enough stomach for a whole pizza



A fat dante?


----------



## Vault (Apr 17, 2012)

Dante eats pizza on a multiversal level


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 17, 2012)

After seeing the latest footage --

I find it rather sad.

The level design would have been great to play through. The combat move content would have been great.

But the smoothness and speed of the combat animation? Still not up to the DMC series par.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 17, 2012)

Is it me or does Dante look and sound like Channing Tatum?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> And I'm sure everyone feels just as compelled by your opinion.



just stating why i wont buy this.. its not like i was having an undercover agenda or something..


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 18, 2012)

Khris said:


> just stating why i wont buy this.. its not like i was having an undercover agenda or something..



I was compelled.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2012)

its funny though, if this was another game people were claiming they wont buy, they wont get this much shit about how people never tried it or gave it a chance.. something which they have every right to do.. i am neutral about the Capcom/DLC fiasco.. but some people just love to wank them to death.. 

face it, Capcom did so many wrong with this.. people wont buy it, end of story.. pretty sure we'll see the same people wanking capcom now, complain about Black Ops 2 later this year..


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Apr 20, 2012)

*Appealing or disapproving Part 1*

Hey, I've been gone fer so long! Internet's been down (not that this concerns anything)... 

Anyhow, I was just in time to see some "new" videos on DmC. 

*1. The "Public Enemy" or Trailer Scene Trailer:*
>DMC3 one liners is back... this is, I assume, an attempt to make fans realize that although it is an alternate universe thing, Donte in trying to be as cool as Dante--however futile the attempts are. Let's see, the one liners begins with: "Demons come!", "I picked the wrong day for a hangover!", "Missed", "Sweet", "I don't know about my mother, but if you're calling me a son of a b****, you won't be the first!", "Hey Bob! Get a spin on this!" * insert middle finger n smirk*

> Dante wakes up from his bed (note: there's a lipstick mark on his left forearm that says: "Hell of a night, call us!") and he stretches his body and a glowing tattoo between his shoulder blades "heals" him. I think this is some kind of his angel ability which allows him to heal his wounds...

> The whole thing pays homage to DMC3, obviously, maybe NT was such a fan of it. I also have to note that there were some points of lameness and nudity... Let's see again: 
a) Donte comes out of his trailer NAKED/comparing to DMC3, Dante finishes off his shower and comes out wet but half-naked (he needs not to impress so much then again)
b) Donte sees a demon rising from the ocean coming to attack him and he says two things: "Demons come!" and "I picked a wrong day for a hangover!" (also, did you note that he lives next to a bar!? how ironic! british humour, I assume!)/in DMC3, Dante brushes off the demons who entered his office and claims weird things like "toilet is at the back"
c) Donte jumps into his trailer and puts on his clothes while been thrown in the air amongs his belonging of pizzas, baseball bat, and an LCD TV!? (oh and the CombiChrist poster too) and when did he put on his gloves!?/ DMC3: Dante gets stabbed by many demons, but he's not dead and goes after his pizza.......... >.>
d) Donte starts to finds his guns! which was hanging from a red bra clasped on the merry-go-round.... which is strange! I don't think a bra could hold up so much... and where did he get his sword!?/DMC3: Starts walking to his music box with all the demons still hanging on to their weapons attached to Dante and actually beats them up without no help...... >.>
e) Donte grabs his coat and puts it on while saying "Sweet!" and then beats up demon..../DMC3: beats up demon by shoot'em up... 

> There's a lot of interesting things in the trailer. The whole "sexual deviant" thing is an added touch of curiosity.... and with that lipstick mark, I guess it's pretty obvious! Note: It said: "Call us!" not "me" so supposed that "sexual deviant" means some heavy "3some" I think this was a careless move/in DMC3, it wasn't so obvious that Dante was womanizer, but it was fair to assume so (just that Lady was interested) and with his six-packs, I guess you could say that too! 

> I agree that the game is still stiff. It isn't too fluid and I know the whole 30fps (and Unreal Engine) was affecting it badly! I think NT is putting their hope in that the gameplay would be interesting, even so, I wish they would just choose a better script! Those one-liners are everywhere! (refer to Part 2)

> so far, all I can say is, NT is trying to hard to make this game Western and even if they wish to compete with more Western games like Uncharted, Mass Effects, etc .... I don't think that they have to go all the way and try too damn hard. Sure, maybe they were hoping that this Donte would be so different he'd be appealing, but............. >.<

> I'm sure as hell glad he ain't seen smoking anymore! xD


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Apr 20, 2012)

*Appealing or disapproving Part 2*

There are some direct feed demos online... Here is what I've observed from the trailers on : 

*The "Demon City" Combat Trailer/Direct Feed Demo Part 1:*

> It starts off with a dude who talks to Donte saying: "They're aware of you now, Dante, so stay low. Mundus doesn't know that I exist so I'll remain hidden until we're ready to strike. Kat knows the Virility factory and what lies beneath. She will be your guide." There some HHHHHUUUUUGGGGGEEEE possibility that this dude is Vergil. Although it's not confirmed, the way he spoke seemed like someone who is quite close to Donte (although maybe Donte doesn't know he has a brother, given his juvenile history). 

There was rumour on DMC.org and in NT's forum that a user name 4chan revealed some very scandalous information. He said that "Vergil is in the game", "Mundus is in the game" and was seen "f***** (his words) a woman named Lilith" (as the myth goes, she is probably harboring his demon army?), "Kat is a psychic and uses magic taught by Vergil", and that "she uses spray cans to cast spells" and gets "kidnapped by Mundus". Now so far, we do not know if this is true.....

> Donte is seen throwing a fat dude's cans off from his hands and says: "It'll kill ya!" (note: there's a poster of what Virility is and it's a men's drink, but it doesn't give you any virility, in fact kills human beings--that's what I'm assuming by Donte's words and actions) Kat hisses at Donte: "Don't attract attention!" But the world changes into Limbo and Donte tells Kat that he been "dragged into Limbo". Kat is surprised by says that: "That camera spotted you! It must've been looking out for you!" Donte panics and demons come, he goes: "I know! *looks away* And here comes trouble!" Obviously, Donte doesn't want the demons to harm Kat in any way... I'm assuming that humans can be seen in Limbo as black silhouettes (if you can see'em in the demo). After Dante beats up the demons (note: the demon holding a chainsaw reminds me of the Shinigami from DeathNote!), he chases the camera and finishes it off 

Note: The car has the plates "DMC 5" and the fat dude was wearing the number 5. It's hilarious!

> Every time there's a red shining gem on a part of a building, you could pull it with Donte's demon chain and if it's a blue shining gem, you could grapple on it with Donte's angel grapple... oh! And his gliding in the air is growing on me and so is the scythe spin... oh! and the attack level on the top right corner too! It ranges from "Dirty" to "Cruel" and "Brutal" to "SS" (have no idea what it stands for tho!)

> Donte passes through the barrier and walks to find the road craving up and crumbling down from the sky. He laughs and says: "Whoa! Someone doesn't want me here!" Kat tells him that she found the camera location and lead the way (end of the trailer as far as we know)... but the demo continues as Dante goes from passage to another, shoots "demonic shards" and goes: "What the hell! Nicely done, girls!" 

PS: Those doll-like demonic cherubs are freaking me out! Would enjoy grabbing them and slashing them up! xD

PPS: The graphics look extremely poor when moving! The game is made not to be a game.... that's a better way to put it! Maybe a pop up picture book! xD

> I'm liking the voice actor. Accordingly, he's Australian and his name is Tim Phillips. Donte looks exactly like him but the dude's blonde and has a tint of birthmark on his forehead...... >.>

*The "Escape" trailer/Direct Feed Demo Part 2:*

> another lame line... Kat sees Donte and goes, "There you are!" and he replies: "Here I am!" And I love how Kat is brushing him aside like Lady did in DMC3. It seems that the rumour might be true after all! Kat seems to be able to sense demonic energy and is suspicious at the walls as it's making sounds....

> Donte runs as the buildings try to "devour" him. Kat tells him to run and he says: "I AM running!" (which I think was unnecessary but I guess maybe the voice actress missed her line and Donte's voice actor just growled, trying to make some sense in what she just did!) The whole gameplay on the "Escape" trailer begins...

> When Donte jumps through the glass and into the Church, you see more dark silhouettes of humans (which I think is the effect of Limbo--two worlds live simultaneously and while Donte is chased down by demons, in real life, everything's the same and goes on normally). Kat is there and tells Donte that she finds an exit and said: "Up there! I marked it!" Again, rumour may be true. Kat may "cast" a spell on the Church's glasses, making Donte able to use it to exit.

> The graphics still sucked! The glass breaking and the church's bell tower falling apart at the end was crazy lame and unreal. It didn't compute. That was just how weak it was. 

> More script that failed to compute; it was lame but it may have reminded some fans of DMC3 (note: I said MAY). Dante jumps out of the church and lands perfectly, starts walking off while looking at Kat. He says: "That seemed to drag on forever... You know, church!" *smirks* Again, Kat ignores him and notes the falling bell tower and runs off with him. 

> I could say this much: he has Dante's personality, but not his look. There is that swagger, you know! I mean, at least this dude is starting to act like Dante, but yeah, the whole "looking different" and may not be enough to impress.... 

Still! I have to say, he's growing on me. I like the dark humour and the wit (however lame they are), and there is still some raw light of DMC in it. The gameplay is still true to its theme of hack and slash, you get to slash and hack--vertical combat is also growing on me! 

So I guess I will try it out when it comes out, whether a waste of money, I'll decide that fer later. It's a risky investment, that's why everyone is making a reboot and a HD collection at the same time! >.>


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 20, 2012)

Is there like a summary version of them wall-o-text?


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Apr 20, 2012)

@PointBlank: 

1) Script is still trying to sound cocky, aloof and cool... But the personality of Dante still lives, it seems. 

2) Graphic still sucked. 

3) Vergil may be in the game... playable? We don't know yet. 

4) Gameplay is still lagging, but it has its own style and sticks to main theme of hack and slash. There is a "Style ranking system" bar which states how much points you get for scoring a hit or attack. Has not seen DT.

5) Character may have improved a little: he doesn't smoke and is as cocky as Dante. :\

**Sorry, for the wall of text. I tried.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 20, 2012)

Why did they change the white hair...goddamn.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Apr 20, 2012)

@Vino... They said for "westernising" reasons. Apparently, the Japs loved characters that are unreal and out-of-world (like Final Fantasy with those light and fine hair) but the DMC series was set in a universe much like ours, so maybe Capcom got tired of that. 

Apparently, NT said that they came to Capcom with Dante of the same hair colour, but disliked it and wanted something really new and "fresh".


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 20, 2012)

Fuck you Capcom. Cancelling Legends 3 and now this


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Apr 20, 2012)

At first they said they didn't care about the backslash and now they trying to appeal to the DMC fanbase??  lol Ninja Theory....


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Apr 20, 2012)

@Sol_BlackGuy... That's called being delusional. They have no idea what they were talking about. In fact, I saw an interview with Captivate and Tameem was saying so confidently that the game will complete this year and therefore they will Be more new infos on the games and so on. He was grinning as if anyone was looking forward to it in the first place! xD


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 20, 2012)

Angelus said:


> That preview is pretty interesting and makes me even more interested in this game.
> 
> *I have my doubts about NT removing the manual lock-on*, though. Let's hope that the auto lock-on will be up to the task in battles with several enemies.



Oh wow. This scares the crap out of me, because it means the auto lock on will have to be perfect.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 20, 2012)

Manual lock-on has been steadily losing popularity and use throughout the years though. 

The last gameplay driven action game that i can recall using it after Devil May Cry 4 was Bayonetta and even Kamiya advises players not to use it.


----------



## Vergil642 (Apr 21, 2012)

The initial preview showed slightly more interesting (read: familiar combos like million stab) gameplay but the description of the gameplay in that preview worries me a lot.

An easy to use, potentially infinite lifting mechanic? Enemies hanging in the air, what sound an awful lot like dial-a-combo mechanics? This is immensely concerning. It praises the user friendliness and ease with which you can get into it, but to me it sounds like they've just dumbed the game down. DMC4 had an option for that called Easy Automatic and that didn't stop the rest of us enjoying its awesome combat system.

The previews are simply confirming my first impressions: this will look good (albeit with environments that don't match the DMC aesthetic, with way too much punk and too little gothic) but have shallow gameplay which us the ultimate turn-off with a DMC game. If I want simple gameplay that looks good I'll play GoW.

Also, Dante in the cutscenes feels reassuringly familiar, though I'm still wary about his character from earlier trailers.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Apr 22, 2012)

@Vergil642... I guess they're still stuck with the DMC 'stylish' fighting style. They must've supposed that fighting enemies in the air looked cool (and in the Captivate interview, Capcom Japan did compliment on that and said the same thing). On the other hand, perhaps this ability is part of the touch-up for Donte's angel abilities. 

I think it's safe to say that we should forget the earlier trailers! In recent ones, Donte is not seen smoking and the DT has not shown up! 
1) Smoking was a bad idea; 
2) DT is probably being updated and _possibly_ changed! (I'm crossing my fingers for this one! I think making Donte look like Dante during DT is childish, and I would have preferred it if Donte has his own style even if he does have the whole Dante personality!) 

Also, let's take this as a


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Apr 25, 2012)

*Pre-order of DmC*

Hey guys!

Just thought I should update this... 

A dude on NT's forum just released the news of that there is already a  form on Amazon.com

Release date: 31st December 2012

Hm, it could be just a rouse... but it could just a placeholder date???


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 25, 2012)

Its a placeholder obviously


----------



## DedValve (Apr 25, 2012)

dates that haven't been officially announced but are placed at the beginning or end of a month are always placeholders. I expect it 2013


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 25, 2012)

Holy crap, the Special Edition of DMC 3 shits red orbs like no tomorrow. Less grinding, more fun.


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2012)

Had a dream I bought DmC, it was so horrible!!


----------



## Judas (May 18, 2012)

I have my fingers crossed about this installment.


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2012)

Corran said:


> Had a dream I bought DmC, it was so horrible!!



I'm sure that qualifies as a nightmare.


----------



## God (May 18, 2012)

not even leo dicap can save a ^ (use bro) from that kind of nightmare


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2012)

According to the official DMC Twitter, console release date is January 15th - PC release date later.

It's very risky for them to release the GOTY at the beginning of the year!


----------



## Jon Snow (May 21, 2012)

The new Metal Gear will be a better hack&slash than the new DmC. I never thought I'd say that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2012)

good.. so by May 2013 Devil May Cry 5 will be announced


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2012)

What happened to that late 2012 release?


----------



## ElusiveGamer (May 22, 2012)

hey!

i'm far too lazy to find a link from Capcom-Unity and rather re-link it to those who started this post at NT's forum.

Um, so guys! 

She's hot! I think she looks like Jennifer Lawrence (frm Hunger Games movies) only with full lips. :\

So she's a psychic. That could mean the dude whom I mentioned earlier (as to leaking games information) was right after all. Kat uses spray cans to cast spells. I guess she's under Verg. 

So there will be Verg???


----------



## Gino (May 22, 2012)

Jan 15, 2013 and a PC version is coming .


----------



## Kishido (May 22, 2012)

?Gino? said:


> Jan 15, *2012 *and a PC version is coming .



Are you sure


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 22, 2012)

Delayed?

That sucks   Oh well the longer wait will be worth it


----------



## Gino (May 22, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Are you sure



What the fuck is wrong with me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velocity (May 22, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> What happened to that late 2012 release?



They realised the game would be a massive flop if it tried to compete with the Holiday releases like Resident Evil 6, Assassin's Creed 3 and whatnot - so they're going for a January release, 'cause nothing ever comes out in January except the games that would be a massive flop if they tried to compete with the Holiday releases.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2012)

Velocity said:


> They realised the game would be a massive flop if it tried to compete with the Holiday releases like Resident Evil 6, Assassin's Creed 3 and whatnot - so they're going for a January release, 'cause nothing ever comes out in January except the games that would be a massive flop if they tried to compete with the Holiday releases.



Mass Effect 2 came out in a January.

Both times.



Though I never remembered an announced release date anyways. Just Tameem's angry, "We'll announce it when we announce it!"


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 23, 2012)

why isn't this abomination canceled yet?


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2012)

Because Capcom wants NT to finish fixing the series.


----------



## Axl Low (May 23, 2012)

Why fix what was never broken? O:


----------



## DedValve (May 23, 2012)

Krory said:


> Mass Effect 2 came out in a January.
> 
> Both times.



Thank you for proving his point.


----------



## Krory (May 23, 2012)

But the only thing that comes out on the holidays is Call of Booty.


----------



## Axl Low (May 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> But the only thing that comes out on the holidays is Call of Booty.



I love that porno series :33


----------



## Spirit King (May 27, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I love that porno series :33



The porno comes out in the holidays, who knew maybe I should set a date. If this gets a decent PC we maybe able to get dat feel of 60fps with actually 60fps.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 4, 2012)

E3 trailer

[YOUTUBE]S2ZseseqE20[/YOUTUBE]

Going by the  (that have been pretty right so far) I'm guessing masked guy is Vergil


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2012)

Lol how lame.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks god like... And I'm not joking. Seriously love the style


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> E3 trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]S2ZseseqE20[/YOUTUBE]



I know the DMC fans are just going to bash it but this honestly doesn't look bad at all. The voice acting was pretty decent, Dante is (you all have to admit it) acting like Dante, the fighting looks pretty... 

Only thing that sort of bugs me is the pretentious "media advertising is DA DEVIL" stuff that Taneem no doubt crammed into it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> E3 trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]S2ZseseqE20[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Going by the  (that have been pretty right so far) I'm guessing masked guy is Vergil



oh look more trailers of games that aren't related to their franchises 



Furious George said:


> I know the DMC fans are just going to bash it but this honestly doesn't look bad at all. T*he voice acting was pretty decent*, Dante is (you all have to admit it) acting like Dante, the fighting looks pretty...


the trailer was decent.. but the voice acting was too cheesy, even for this game.. 


> Only thing that sort of bugs me is the pretentious "media advertising is DA DEVIL" stuff that Taneem no doubt crammed into it.



this is why this is not Devil May Cry..


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Khris said:


> the trailer was decent.. but the voice acting was too cheesy, even for this game..



Are you serious? You really think this is cheesy for a DMC game?!  

Need I remind you...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2012)

Doesn't erase how Tameem treated fans.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Thought it looked pretty good, will be picking it up.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck yes.

the dialogue is so much better then previous DMC games, and and it actually has a fucking plot!


----------



## Gino (Jun 4, 2012)

This trolling is getting out of hand watched the trailer 4 times didn't feel even a hint of hype not good......


----------



## sworder (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck me that Dante has swaggg

I need to see more!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh come on DMC 3 had a plot  not an exceptionally deep one but still!.

DMC 1 and 2 though......


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 4, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Oh come on DMC 3 had a plot  not an exceptionally deep one but still!.



in the same way porn has a plot

actually fuck that ive read hentai with a better plot then DMC3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Fuck yes.
> 
> the dialogue is so much better then previous DMC games, and and it actually has a fucking plot!



Yeah, all that constant swearing, "fuck you"'s and "piece of shit"s make for such amazing, compelling dialogue.

And that plot! It's all over the place! There's these demons, okay man? You feel me? Check this shit out. Dante is going to kill them! So rad, bro!


----------



## Gino (Jun 4, 2012)

Devil may Ocucupy new age hipster bullshit and along with Resident may cry  6 Leon's and Chris's, awaking


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 4, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah, all that constant swearing, "fuck you"'s and "piece of shit"s make for such amazing, compelling dialogue.


 ignoring that that automatically puts ahead of the rest of DMC, its how its used and written, dante sounds more like a real person instead of the clown in chaps he was before.



> And that plot! It's all over the place! There's these demons, okay man? You feel me? Check this shit out. Dante is going to kill them! So rad, bro!


sure if you ignore the aspects of Conspiracy, Control and Rebellion.


----------



## sworder (Jun 4, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah, all that constant swearing, "fuck you"'s and "piece of shit"s make for such amazing, compelling dialogue.
> 
> And that plot! It's all over the place! There's these demons, okay man? You feel me? Check this shit out. Dante is going to kill them! So rad, bro!



"Hey look, I can simplify shit if I ignore the details!"



You're not funny, just a heads up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Are you serious? You really think this is cheesy for a DMC game?!
> 
> Need I remind you...



yes that cheesyness was spot on for the original DMC-verse.. new dialogue; not so much


----------



## Helix (Jun 4, 2012)

The more footage they release of this, the more I like it. Maybe it won't be so bad after all.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 4, 2012)

It looks kinda interesting in my view. A lot more "earthy" IMO if that makes sense. Old Dante was great, but he was pretty "kid friendly", very hammy. This kid just seems like a punk with awesome powers and he prefers to be that way cause he knows nobody can beat him. But deep down has heart to the right people.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 4, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> in the same way porn has a plot
> 
> actually fuck that ive read hentai with a better plot then DMC3



4/10. My jimmies are rustled.

New trailer's dialogue's swearing does seem to be "let's throw it in there to show how serious the characters are."

The new gameplay footage looks like the old gameplay footage, that is, unimpressive, except with flashier things.

The fact they may be sullying Vergil with this displeases me greatly. If that bald dude is the new Mundus I'll be even less happy.

The thing doesn't look like DMC, feels like someone is wearing it's skin and doesn't even promise new, interesting gameplay. What is there to like about it? Beyond the admittedly amusing "I am now!" thing Dante did.

Oh, also? Anonymous is apparently a demon hunting group in DmC


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 4, 2012)

"Smoking's bad kids eat pizza and ice cream instead!"

"oh dante your so cool, and not a overgrown man child."


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Its refreshing to see more people warming up to this game.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 4, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> "Smoking's bad kids eat pizza and ice cream instead!"
> 
> "oh dante your so cool, and not a overgrown man child."



What's wrong with not smoking? 

Hell, we haven't seen NuDante smoke since the first trailer


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 4, 2012)

^The original Creators BS about how not smoking and eating ice cream made Dante bad ass always annoyed the fuck out of me

i was willing to give this game a chance for the begining, my Wait and see dogma has payed off.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 4, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> i was willing to give this game a chance for the begining, my Wait and see dogma has payed off.



So you've played it and can confirm it's awesome?



Zen-aku said:


> ^The original Creators BS about how not smoking and eating ice cream made Dante bad ass always annoyed the fuck out of me.



Where did he say eating ice cream made Dante a badass? He felt Dante didn't need to smoke so Dante didn't smoke. Also, this Dante seems to like pizza as well so that hasn't changed.


----------



## sworder (Jun 4, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Oh, also? Anonymous is apparently a demon hunting group in DmC



Maybe you should go watch V for Vendetta.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 4, 2012)

haters gonna hate~ Looks okay, we shall see. The trailer was interesting at least.


----------



## Gino (Jun 4, 2012)

Hater gonna Hate bullshit is annoying I highly doubt most people that like this game really enjoyed the old DMC and that's fine.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 4, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> So you've played it and can confirm it's awesome?


 it looks awesome so far, a better more though out word, Dante isn't an annoying man child, an actual fucking plot.





> Where did he say eating ice cream made Dante a badass?


Hideki Kamiya is quoted in saying that dante would order a strawberry sundae at  a bar rather then smoke or drink.

he thinks that make shim more bad ass it dosen't it makes him a goob




> Hater gonna Hate bullshit is annoying I highly doubt most people that like this game really enjoyed the old DMC and that's fine.


 I did like old DMC despite numerous flaws, i just hated the fuck out of Dante from DMC3 on


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

"haters gonna hate statement" are as lulzworthy as people claiming that DMC needed "fixing".. shit, you can enjoy this game, no one is stopping you; but there is absolutely no basis that DMC needed fixing.. DMC4 is still one of the most enjoyable Hack n Slash games this Gen.. and DMC3 was a fucking gem..


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 4, 2012)

DMC4 was shit.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 4, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Hideki Kamiya is quoted in saying that dante would order a strawberry sundae at  a bar rather then smoke or drink.
> 
> he thinks that make shim more bad ass it dosen't it makes him a goob



Except Dante does drink. He's got his own bar and empty bottles of Jack Daniels in his office. And if Kamiya's side stuff is to be believed then even a full barrel doesn't get him drunk so it seems to have no effect on him. Not much a point in drinking alcohol if it has no effect on you. Same for smoking.

But NuDante can get a hangover so obviously alcohol affects him.

But seriously, what's wrong with not wanting to smoke or drink all that much? Add to that, what's wrong with having a sweet tooth? I don't see anything good or bad about those preferences, they're just character quirks.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 4, 2012)

Talk about trying too hard to be cool.

The more I look at this game, more the 4chan leaks end up becoming true, cause I saw the boss fight this statement



> The third section was a boss fight. I don?t recall if the boss? name was given or not, but the whole thing was largely unfinished, and it was very obvious. The boss was this ugly larvae-looking thing with a face. It was dangling by some wires or something, handing onto a platform with its four arms. It knew Dante was the son of Sparda and Eva, and it was swearing constantly. The fight was pretty simple. Whack at its hands, and dodge its attacks. After you damage the hands enough you jump around and use your angel grapple attack to swing to other platforms and then use the devil grapple to pull sections of the wires out. After doing this twice it drops down below into some yellow liquid where you whack at its hands some more and it eventually gets cut up by a large fan.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sK4MhRSh-io&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> DMC4 was *the *shit.



I agree


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 4, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Except Dante does drink. He's got his own bar and empty bottles of Jack Daniels in his office. And if Kamiya's side stuff is to be believed then even a full barrel doesn't get him drunk so it seems to have no effect on him. Not much a point in drinking alcohol if it has no effect on you. Same for smoking.
> 
> But NuDante can get a hangover so obviously alcohol affects him.
> 
> But seriously, what's wrong with not wanting to smoke or drink all that much? Add to that, what's wrong with having a sweet tooth? I don't see anything good or bad about those preferences, they're just character quirks.



its the childishness, and the forced irony that bugs the hell out of me

its like how in Ghost rider, he ate jelly beans and listened to the carpenters


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 4, 2012)

sworder said:


> Maybe you should go watch V for Vendetta.



Why is that relevant? That guy with the mask talking to the camera, the whole setup he had going on, smacked of an Anonymous announcement to me.

If Anonymous is their inspiration for that, I just find it amusing.



Zen-aku said:


> it looks awesome so far, a better more though out word, Dante isn't an annoying man child, an actual fucking plot.



But DMC had a pretty fleshed out world. Shit, the manga even had information relating to the underlying nature of the world, the importance of names to demons, their drives and motivations and a bunch of other cool stuff previously only alluded to in the games.

I'll grant that DMC4 Dante was silly. The creators were trying to retain DMC3 Dante's childishness (which suited him, being that he was 19 and a punk kid), but as DMC4 Dante was in his early 30s it just seemed kinda weird. Still, it fitted more than Mcswearsalot in DmC.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 4, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> But DMC had a pretty fleshed out world. Shit, the manga even had information relating to the underlying nature of the world, the importance of names to demons, their drives and motivations and a bunch of other cool stuff previously only alluded to in the games.


 I never read the manga, nor should i have to see a fully realized world. The world presented in the games  is empty. is their a civilization, is it a post apocalypse, where are all the people, are their enough alive that i should even give a shit demons are invading?



> I'll grant that DMC4 Dante was silly. The creators were trying to retain DMC3 Dante's childishness (which suited him, being that he was 19 and a punk kid), but as DMC4 Dante was in his early 30s it just seemed kinda weird. Still, it fitted more than Mcswearsalot in DmC


 Not really, and considering The new DMC is a much different world, it fits perfectly, as now Dante is the guy rebelling against the system.


----------



## sworder (Jun 4, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Why is that relevant? That guy with the mask talking to the camera, the whole setup he had going on, smacked of an Anonymous announcement to me.
> 
> If Anonymous is their inspiration for that, I just find it amusing.



Because Anonymous is not the inspiration, the film is. That Anonymous motif isn't original, they also took it from the film. Plus they're hiding behind a computer screen. This organization Dante represents is bringing the fight to the demons like V takes a stand against the government.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 4, 2012)

They coulda just slapped a different name to this game and characters and all would be well.

All in all, the level designs are still the most impressive thing imo,  I'm so apprehensive about "the order", the supposed vergil with the mask doing tv propaganda broadcasts, that stupid drink poisoning scheme the demons have going on, the combat.

I dunno man..for all talk about NT's storytelling, this game seems to cram a lot of conspiracy/rebellion cliches together, and going by the trailers, the execution doesn't seem to bring anything new to the table..


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> E3 trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]S2ZseseqE20[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Going by the  (that have been pretty right so far) I'm guessing masked guy is Vergil



Nice, liking the way the game is getting set up. Excited.


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

Combat is looking a bit more fluid.

I facepalmed at the "fuck you" stuff. I'm never a fan of a character who's best line is "fuck you" no matter what media its in. Unless its in an intense situation where they are at a very low moment.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 5, 2012)

^ its still better dialogue then the original dante.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2012)

Most shit is better then the original DMC shit haha.


----------



## Gino (Jun 5, 2012)

Gino said:


> I highly doubt most people that like this game really enjoyed the old DMC and that's fine.



...........


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> its the childishness, and the forced irony that bugs the hell out of me
> 
> its like how in Ghost rider, he ate jelly beans and listened to the carpenters





Zen-aku said:


> ^ its still better dialogue then the original dante.





crazymtf said:


> Most shit is better then the original DMC shit haha.


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

I feel like we need a gif from the e3 DmC trailer from the "fuck you" part


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2012)

You are now what?

You are now fuck youuuuuuuing yourself? Okay.


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2012)

that subtitle


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2012)

Gino said:


> ...........



9 for DMC3. Own the collection, and own 1-3 on my PS2 for some odd reason even though they like the only PS2 games still have. 

Nah I like the old games, I like to just see freshness in my series. But like Zen I fucking hated the shit out of Dante in all the games.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2012)

8/10 for persistence.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2012)

The problem with creating a gif with the "fuck you" scene is that the words are too hard to see and most people won't even get it. 

The second gif is pretty cool though.


----------



## Gino (Jun 5, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> 9 for DMC3. Own the collection, and own 1-3 on my PS2 for some odd reason even though they like the only PS2 games still have.
> 
> Nah I like the old games, I like to just see freshness in my series. But like Zen I fucking hated the shit out of Dante in all the games.



Somehow this Dante is better?Gotcha

Vergil is a tin-foiled hat character

Mundus is my crime boss neighbor.........lol


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 5, 2012)

Gino said:


> Somehow this Dante is better?Gotcha
> 
> Vergil is a tin-foiled hat character
> 
> Mundus is my crime boss neighbor.........lol




What makes you think that's Vergil

Furthermore, that guy [mundus or not] is obviously more like Lex fucking luthor


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 5, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> What makes you think that's Vergil







> The fourth section starts with a cut scene. We see Vergil for the first time. He is wearing a black coat, and really looks nothing like Vergil from the other games. To be expected.


----------



## Gino (Jun 5, 2012)

I hope to god that's very easy mode


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 5, 2012)

its a sad day when people believe some thing they read on 4 chan


----------



## Gino (Jun 5, 2012)

It's a sad day when most of the shit that was said has been right kept in mind what we saw in this trailer was said on 4chan almost 2 months ago.......


----------



## Kishido (Jun 5, 2012)

Seriously you can bash the look and setting of the gae but for sure not the personality of Dante, which in all previous games was different

DMC1: Best Dante of all time... Cool but serious with some nice lines
DMC2: He rarely spoke and was boring as fuck
DMC3: Over the top half naked teen
DMC4: Beside being older as in 1... Over the top idiot... Serioulsy the scene with Agnus was so... dumb
Not even talking about Emo Nero  

Not talking about the game anymore.... For me it looks awesome and I was one of the greatest bashers at the beginning


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 5, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> its a sad day when people believe some thing they read on 4 chan



Did you actually read what was posted? Keep in mind all of this was posted before the Captivate embargo ended and pretty much every detail he mentioned has been confirmed.  

The only thing off so far was calling Mundus fat but I would say that's a poor way of saying he's a big guy. 

I'm not one to trust 4-chan either but I can't deny the details he mentioned have been proven correct (though he seemed confused about some of the details).


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 5, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Did you actually read what was posted? Keep in mind all of this was posted before the Captivate embargo ended and pretty much every detail he mentioned has been confirmed.
> 
> The only thing off so far was calling Mundus fat but I would say that's a poor way of saying he's a big guy.
> 
> I'm not one to trust 4-chan either but I can't deny the details he mentioned have been proven correct (though he seemed confused about some of the details).



even a broken clock is right twice a day


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 5, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> even a broken clock is right twice a day



Things he mentioned that have been confirmed since the embargo ended: 

Kat's name

Details about Kat

The wig scene (we haven't seen this but press has mentioned it)

The control scheme

The fight in the night club

Mundus

Details about the boss fight with the giant insect thing

All that's left is confirming the guy in the black coat and mask is Vergil, this "Neraphim" (I'm pretty sure this is supposed to be Nephilim) stuff, and the character of Lilith. 

Edit: Oh yeah and Kat getting kidnapped and Dante trying to save her still needs to be confirmed


----------



## Esura (Jun 5, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Most shit is better then the original DMC shit haha.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 5, 2012)

Most shit is better than the DMC series in general


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 5, 2012)

So that Anon probably is Vergil?

I'm not even mad anymore. Just saddened another good character is getting his name sullied by this game.

Disclaimer: it could turn out to be good, but all signs point to lolnope tameem.



Zen-aku said:


> I never read the manga, nor should i have to see a fully realized world. The world presented in the games  is empty. is their a civilization, is it a post apocalypse, where are all the people, are their enough alive that i should even give a shit demons are invading?
> 
> Not really, and considering The new DMC is a much different world, it fits perfectly, as now Dante is the guy rebelling against the system.



What?

DMC3 showed a city getting slaughtered by the Temen-ni-Gru's demons. It's pretty clearly meant to be inhabited. DMC1 has no indication of this because you see a street and that's it, but the fact Mundus intends to conquer the human world indicates again, that world is a human inhabited one. DMC4 features a random made up city that again, gets attacked by demons due to the Order of the Sword's shenanigans. DMC2 features another random city, again attacked, again seemingly inhabited beforehand.

The world seems like our world except a little different because the creators don't seem to want to confirm which city the various games are set in.

The new DmC is so different as I said that it barely warrants it being called DmC. It shares as much a similarity as Darksiders, except here they're keeping the names of the old franchises characters. Hell, there wasn't even much proof beyond a couple of enemy blurbs that there was a heaven in the old DMC series and the manga indicates there's just the human world and the demons, putting a nice spin on the universe.




sworder said:


> Because Anonymous is not the inspiration, the film is. That Anonymous motif isn't original, they also took it from the film. Plus they're hiding behind a computer screen. This organization Dante represents is bringing the fight to the demons like V takes a stand against the government.



I could just be showing my poor memory but did V ever do internet messages to the public talking about what he's going to do to his enemies?



crazymtf said:


> Most shit is better then the original DMC shit haha.



I lol'd


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2012)

The 4chan leaker has been confirmed fucking months ago, I don't know why this is even being discussed. The place of origin is fucking irrelevant if it checked out.



Zen-aku said:


> ignoring that that automatically puts ahead of the rest of DMC, its how its used and written, dante sounds more like a real person instead of the clown in chaps he was before.



So if I pretend that the game doesn't have shit dialogue, the game stops having shit dialogue. Check.



Zen-aku said:


> sure if you ignore the aspects of Conspiracy, Control and Rebellion.



Whatever pretense of conspiracy the game has boils down to demon killing and level shaping. Storywise, It's shit we've seen over and over and this demon conspiracy bullshit is not even that different from DMC 4. Except without a fucking stupid political commentary. Which is EXACTLY what Devil May Cry was sorely missing, right?

But go ahead and put the story on a pedestal, I don't think Ninja Theory is doing that enough. Despite the fact that's its the most boring shit they've done since Heavenly sword.


----------



## Gino (Jun 5, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Most shit is better than the DMC series in general



You like this piece of shit though right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

>People not appreciating DMC3
>SMH!


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 5, 2012)

For comparison purposes, he's DMC3's (fuckin' awesome) trailer.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCqjjgi2MJg[/YOUTUBE]

In all fairness, they show similar amounts of gameplay.

The problem is, in DMC3's trailer we see our first signs of jump cancelling, which would be one of the mainstays of why the gameplay was so damn good, whereas in DmC we see floaty, slower gameplay that goes completely against the direction DMC3 and DMC4 set, that even DMC1 started. The real worry here is a game released what, seven years ago, looked to have better gameplay from the trailer than a game released today.

In the cutscene footage we also see a familiar Dante that is an apology for DMC2's serious, kinda depressed Dante. Obviously this is going to please fans. DmC on the other hand has a serious Dante who has only recently changed to a more irreverent feel, seemingly in a reaction to the truly amazing backlash against his edgy, druggy look. One feels a part of the series, one does not.

I dunno about you guys but I play a DMC game for it's cheesiness, the OTT action and the gameplay. I even like the setting. I don't play it for a story that treats itself super seriously with political commentary running rampant and what looks to be underwhelming gameplay. From everything I've seen this brings nothing to the table and if anything, detracts from the original quality of the franchise.

So why buy it?


----------



## Kishido (Jun 5, 2012)

Cuz it is looking awesome for some, even Devil May Cry Fans as myself. I feared change but so far I like the change


----------



## Kishido (Jun 5, 2012)

Gino said:


> I hope to god that's very easy mode


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 5, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Oh once again it is praised by the reviewers a lot and how it feels damn good



Still waiting to see player's put their own videos up. I've not heard reviewers say this, though I don't doubt it's true, but unless I get my hands on it or see some combovids on youtube I will reserve judgement of the gameplay.

I can tell you now though that I prefer the story and design from the old franchise. Though the new level design has good cool elements, again it doesn't fit into what I view as a DMC game. Maybe it's just me being an old grouchy sonuvabitch but Bayonetta and even Metal Gear Rising seem to have more in common with old DMC than new DmC does.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 5, 2012)

I loved the old design own DMC 1 and 3. 2 and 4 were shit.

But I seriously love this settings as well


----------



## Gino (Jun 5, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Oh once again it is praised by the reviewers a lot and how it feels damn good



Dat feel

Don't give a damn about reviewers.

Revegengace will be my DMC never thought I would say that....


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 5, 2012)

Gino said:


> Dat feel
> 
> Don't give a damn about reviewers.
> 
> Revegengace will be my DMC never thought I would say that....



DMC series pioneered the gameplay style Platinum Games specialises in. I foresee many a purchase from those chaps in the future.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 5, 2012)

I give a damn about you haters and the reviewers... But at least they aren't biased.

I hated the game at first but ever since the Captivate trailer the game looks better and better... And as I said. 2 and 4 were shit after all. I rather want a new set than having once again Nero with KYRIEEEEEEEEEEEEEE as main with back tracking Dante + his silly lines as against Agnus. The only games I seriously liked where 1 and 3


----------



## Gino (Jun 5, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> I give a damn about you haters and the reviewers... At least they aren't biased.
> 
> I hated the game at first but ever since the Captivate trailer the game looks better and better...




Yeah Yeah you said this already believe it or not nobody* has *to like or dislike this game chill.


Vergil642 said:


> DMC series pioneered the gameplay style  Platinum Games specialises in. I foresee many a purchase from those  chaps in the future.


Indeed I wonder if the rumor about Bayonetta 2 being cancelled was true.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 5, 2012)

That's true but we have some persons whining about things even the old setting hasn't got right... And even the old set changed the personality of Dante all the time... just the hair stayed the same


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 5, 2012)

Fair enough, but the gameplay, except in 2, constantly progressed and improved. Here, apart from being told it's good by reviewers, it looks slowed down easy mode compared to the challenge and options given to me by the old series.

That's the core of my gripe. Sure, I won't like the game as much even if it had as good gameplay or better, because I admit freely I like the old aesthetic and style more than the new one. But if it at least has good gameplay I'll praise it for that, as that's what DMC has always been about. Even DMC4, big let down though it was, shone above the rest of the series in gameplay terms because of style-switching.

By the why, what didn't the old setting get right? Just wondering what these things you're thinking of are.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 5, 2012)

DMC 2 had nothing to do with the whole story and the setting was just shit.
DMC 4 was loosely connected but still not really that deep. The city was too bright and boring Nero was shit and Dante acted like an idiot all the time

In terms of setting and atmosphere only DMC1 was really good and DMC3 at least came back to it. 2 and 4 were shit


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 5, 2012)

There's a reason DMC2 is the game that even Capcom didn't like to admit existed 

DMC4 though, was ruined by shoe-horning Dante in there (ironically also the best bit gameplay wise). They'd have been better off having the balls to run with Nero and focusing on him rather than forcing Dante to backtrack through the levels. They could've expanded his gameplay too, but that's kind of out the window now.

I agree it was too bright, something they could've easily fixed with more focus on the badass Fortuna Castle or on a cloudy day.

DmC though goes too far in the opposite direction, infusing demons into everything (seriously, why? Are they incapable of kicking ass and have to be sneaky motherfuckers now?), making everything gritty and grimdark and Dante a smoking, counter-culture edgy kid. Who tries to earn sympathy by sticking up for the little guy according to a character blurb.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 5, 2012)

Nero should never be introduced. And now DmC isn't going too far in my eyes. I like what I'm seeing and not even thinking about the old setting cuz if was said from the beginning this is a new one.

I like the old as it was... And beside 2 games story wise it was shit... and I like the new for what it will be.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 5, 2012)

In that case why call it Devil may Cry? If it's completely unrelated save characters names why not just make a new series? It's like asking someone to not compare a new Zelda game to the old ones just because it's a different Link.

If I were to judge this game on it's own merits and not as a DMC game it does look better as it isn't being overshadowed by seemingly superior predecessors, but my gameplay gripes and story gripes would remain. The gameplay looks kinda slow and simple, simpler than GoWs even, the aesthetic seems like it's a forced attempt at badass and the level design is the major redeeming feature, but can't make up for the other flaws I see.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 5, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> In that case why call it Devil may Cry? If it's completely unrelated save characters names why not just make a new series? It's like asking someone to not compare a new Zelda game to the old ones just because it's a different Link.
> 
> If I were to judge this game on it's own merits and not as a DMC game it does look better as it isn't being overshadowed by seemingly superior predecessors, but my gameplay gripes and story gripes would remain. The gameplay looks kinda slow and simple, simpler than GoWs even, the aesthetic seems like it's a forced attempt at badass and the level design is the major redeeming feature, but can't make up for the other flaws I see.



Cuz Capcom decided it and as I said... DMC never was that connected to each other after all. And if DMC 4 is superiour or not will be seen after the game will be released

It's everyones opinion, but people shouldn't try to hard to hate it just cuz of the damn storyline which was never amazing or a main character who never was the same personality wise in all games


----------



## The World (Jun 5, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Seriously you can bash the look and setting of the gae but for sure not the personality of Dante, which in all previous games was different
> 
> DMC1: Best Dante of all time... Cool but serious with some nice lines
> DMC2: He rarely spoke and was boring as fuck
> ...



People not appreciating the awesome troll DMC4 Dante was. SMH

Get the fuck outta here.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 5, 2012)

The World said:


> People not appreciating the awesome troll DMC4 Dante was. SMH
> 
> Get the fuck outta here.



He was no troll. he was an idiot. Way over the top. The best Dante was in part 1


----------



## Esura (Jun 5, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Most shit is better than the DMC series in general



Not at all, not at all.

This may be the first video game in all my years of gaming that I actively want to flop. This travesty shouldn't be successful.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 5, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Cuz Capcom decided it and as I said... DMC never was that connected to each other after all. And if DMC 4 is superiour or not will be seen after the game will be released
> 
> It's everyones opinion, but people shouldn't try to hard to hate it just cuz of the damn storyline which was never amazing or a main character who never was the same personality wise in all games



But they were connected. Pretty darn tightly too.

DMC1 obviously set the scene, DMC2 was an anomaly, DMC3 explained (very well I think) Dante's backstory, DMC4 featured a natural progression, even if Dante was too OTT. The extra media like the manga fleshed this out even better.

DmC is not just unrelated in everything save name, it actively differs from the themes, feel and style of the first four games and all the extra material surrounding it. 

As for DMC4 Dante and DmC Dante, one is going too far in the over the top cheesiness, but I consider it at least amusing to see Dante act a prat, giving us gems like "Is sanity the price to pay...for POWER!?" and "I RAM IT IN!" scenes. DmC Dante gives us "fuck you" and "fight da government".

One fits DMC, a series that features other gems such as riding a bike up a tower and clearly ignoring gravity and casually shooting a bike thrown at a dude with handguns and keeping it off him, one clearly does not.

Though I agree hatin' on a game is something you shouldn't do I can completely understand fans disliking this. It's taken something they've loved, completely changed it to the very core, pretended it hasn't and then the creators (Tameem above all) acted like complete bastards to the fans before pandering to them even more by making DmC Dante more like old Dante.

They wanted more that expanded on what had been built, were given something completely different, told to like it and when they said no were told they were morons and continually disrespected even now. The whole feel of the marketing is wrong.

Guess old-school fans are going to have to jump ship and hope Raiden makes it right


----------



## Kishido (Jun 5, 2012)

DMC 4 progressed nothing... And once again CAPCOM decided to change the theme and Co... yeah even the hair... And seriously I can understand them. The gameplay in the recent reviews were praised as DMC like after all

And LOL Old school fans... Yeah I buyed DMC1 day one, have all games and the whole anime on DVD. And hey, I'm not jumping cuz I like what I see and instead raging about how nothing is at is was, I enjoy the game as new.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 5, 2012)

Personally, it makes sense that the DMC franchise needed a reboot. As a franchise it kind of was up and down with 4 being middling, 2 sucking terribly and 1 and 3 being the only great ones. 

And all the retcons and story knots the plot was divided into, there was just no point in continuing, especially after 4 when Dante i thought turned into a complete joke.


----------



## Gino (Jun 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Personally, it makes sense that the DMC franchise needed a reboot. As a franchise it kind of was up and down with 4 being middling, 2 sucking terribly and 1 and 3 being the only great ones.
> 
> And all the retcons and story knots the plot was divided into, there was just no point in continuing, especially after 4 when Dante i thought turned into a complete joke.



Um no it didn't need anything and I'm dead serious when I say it was a number of ways they could have tied the stories better and even make it continue after the shit that was 2.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 5, 2012)

And still they tied nothing but just losely bringing up a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) named Nero, where we learned more about him outside ins news and interviews than in the actual game cuz most of his lines were like Naruto's... and yeah the former main hero was there for the lulz as well as side kick


----------



## Esura (Jun 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Personally, it makes sense that the DMC franchise needed a reboot. As a franchise it kind of was up and down with 4 being middling, 2 sucking terribly and 1 and 3 being the only great ones.
> 
> *And all the retcons and story knots the plot was divided into*, there was just no point in continuing, especially after 4 when Dante i thought turned into a complete joke.


Aside from the anomaly that is DMC2, DMC1, 3, 4 are fairly consistent with the Sparda lore and Dante. You could easily explain why Dante in DMC4 is a bit more...goofier in that than DMC1 with in game reasons as well as others. Even then, it is easy as fuck to tie DMC2 together with the rest of the series but Capcom are lazy fucktwats. Hell, they made a new character with a different move set that could of easily spiced up the series if they felt Dante was getting stale. Sky was the limit for DMC5.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Personally, it makes sense that the DMC franchise needed a reboot. As a franchise it kind of was up and down with 4 being middling, 2 sucking terribly and 1 and 3 being the only great ones.
> 
> And all the retcons and story knots the plot was divided into, there was just no point in continuing, especially after 4 when Dante i thought turned into a complete joke.



This.

IT was kinda like after Spiderman 3., they wanted to keep the franchise going but any and all hype and enthusiasm for the franchise had deflated hard.

best thing to do was hit reset


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> This.
> 
> IT was kinda like after Spiderman 3., they wanted to keep the franchise going but any and all hype and enthusiasm for the franchise had deflated hard.
> 
> best thing to do was hit reset



Except sales were at an all time high.

Your hype and enthusiasm doesn't equate with the community's. Shit was selling more and more.

I know that this game is happening and what Capcom's reasons are. But don't say this reboot was fucking justified when it clearly isn't.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 5, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Except sales were at an all time high.
> 
> Your hype and enthusiasm doesn't equate with the community's. Shit was selling more and more.
> 
> I know that this game is happening and what Capcom's reasons are. But don't say this reboot was fucking justified when it clearly isn't.



so where spider-man 3's sales 

DMC 5 would of seen a very big dip in prophets, because of dmc 4

it is Justified.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 5, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Except sales were at an all time high.
> 
> Your hype and enthusiasm doesn't equate with the community's. Shit was selling more and more.
> 
> I know that this game is happening and what Capcom's reasons are. But don't say this reboot was fucking justified when it clearly isn't.



Fucking This

Say what you will about DMC4 but DMC was getting more and more popular through out the series. Heck I never cared about DMC until 3 years ago and was hoping for a sequel. A reboot wasn't necessary regardless of what people said about 4. DmC is pleasing everyone but the people who were fans of the game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 5, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Fucking This
> 
> Say what you will about DMC4 but DMC was getting more and more popular through out the series. Heck I never cared about DMC until 3 years ago and was hoping for a sequel. A reboot wasn't necessary regardless of what people said about 4. DmC is pleasing everyone but the people who were fans of the game.



And considering we never covered Sparda of all characters. At least one who should've gotten his own game.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 5, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> And considering we never covered Sparda of all characters. At least one who should've gotten his own game.



A DMC that stars Sparda would of been epic. It would of been awesome to see him in action.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> A DMC that stars Sparda would of been epic. It would of been awesome to see him in action.



Personally I wouldn't want this but it serves to show something: people wanted more of DMC. They wanted more of the old Dante, even if they had gripes with some of his OTT in DMC4. They wanted more Vergil, above perhaps both the twins they wanted Sparda. That's by far the most common desire I've seen on the internet regarding a new DMC game, followed by a Vergil one.

And DMC4 didn't progress anything? Dante's gameplay shits on DMC3 Dante's purely because of on the fly style switching. DmC Dante has, as far as we know, two "styles" called stances that equate to fast, light attacks and slow, heavy ones and Devil Trigger is now basically a time-slowing mechanism that, without an extensive combo system, serves only to make fights easier and not an opportunity to make even cuhrazier combos (seriously, check out Quicksilver combovids online).

We're literally regressing in gameplay with DmC for a new story that looks to be zero improvement on the old one. If anything it seems worse. Capcom's decision to do this is mystifying and indicates them being out of touch with what a lot of fans were crying out for. DmC has inspired some new interest and a handful of old fans interest, but it has offended so many more it's unbelievable.

I doubt it'll surpass DMC2's sales, let alone the rest.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 5, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Personally I wouldn't want this but it serves to show something: people wanted more of DMC. They wanted more of the old Dante, even if they had gripes with some of his OTT in DMC4. They wanted more Vergil, above perhaps both the twins they wanted Sparda. That's by far the most common desire I've seen on the internet regarding a new DMC game, followed by a Vergil one.
> 
> And DMC4 didn't progress anything? Dante's gameplay shits on DMC3 Dante's purely because of on the fly style switching. DmC Dante has, as far as we know, two "styles" called stances that equate to fast, light attacks and slow, heavy ones and *Devil Trigger is now basically a time-slowing mechanism that, without an extensive combo system, serves only to make fights easier and not an opportunity to make even cuhrazier combos (seriously, check out Quicksilver combovids online).*
> 
> ...



This mechanic bites me more than the Reboot its self. DMC 1 and 3 was know to be hard as hell even on easy. Out of Dante, Vergil, The awesome Combos, the styles in DMC 3/4, the music and the boss fights. The difficulty in DMC 1/3 is the thing that I enjoyed the most and now it looks like they dumb the game down. They claim to please the old hardcore fans yet they are pushing most of the away.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 5, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> *We're literally regressing in gameplay with DmC for a new story that looks to be zero improvement on the old one. *If anything it seems worse. Capcom's decision to do this is mystifying and indicates them being out of touch with what a lot of fans were crying out for. DmC has inspired some new interest and a handful of old fans interest, but it has offended so many more it's unbelievable.
> 
> I doubt it'll surpass DMC2's sales, let alone the rest.


yeah no

the fact theirs an actual fucking story make it an imporvment.

To say DMC wont sell more then DMC2 is stupid, if it plays well and gets good reviews it will defiantly sell more, but even then that's also an  unknown


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 5, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> yeah no
> 
> the fact theirs an actual fucking story make it an imporvment.
> 
> To say DMC wont sell more then DMC2 is stupid, if it plays well and gets good reviews it will defiantly sell more, but even then that's also an  unknown



No, it really isn't. Devil May Cry is an action game, the story was an excuse to play a dude who would do cool, over the top violence. Besides that, the story wasn't even that bad in DMC3 and 4. All we know, according to the leaks, of this game's plot is Demons run the city Dante's in, Vergil runs some sort of resistance and Mundus answers to some higher ups called Nerephim.

To recap, what we know about gameplay indicates it's fun according to the guys who played it but the cold hard facts are it's got less options than the earlier games while the story features a standard conspiracy controlling the world and you help le resistance defeat them. Except they're demons. Angels may be involved somehow as Dante's half angel and Nerephim sounds like a misspelling of Nephilim.

Initial outlook indicates that yes, this is not an improvement in any way.

Also, according to  DMC2's sales were just under 2 million. 2 million is the number of copies Capcom wants to sell. Quality=/=number of copies sold.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 5, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> No, it really isn't. Devil May Cry is an action game, the story was an excuse to play a dude who would do cool, over the top violence.


 Saying its an action game is no fucking excuse any more, when we are actually getting action games with good stories


> Besides that, the story wasn't even that bad in DMC3 and 4


Yes yes it was :facpalm, DMC4 was wretched from top to bottom, what with the weak plot twists, dante being at his worst, and the terrible attempt at a love story



> All we know, according to the leaks, of this game's plot is Demons run the city Dante's in, Vergil runs some sort of resistance and Mundus answers to some higher ups called Nerephim.


and from what we've seen of that it has allot more thoght and effor tput into it then any other dmc game yet



> To recap, what we know about gameplay indicates it's fun according to the guys who played it but the cold hard facts are it's got less options than the earlier games while the story features a standard conspiracy controlling the world and you help le resistance defeat them. Except they're demons. Angels may be involved somehow as Dante's half angel and Nerephim sounds like a misspelling of Nephilim.


1. its not done yet , 2 that's better then, Demons want to destroy /conquer the world go stop them
Initial outlook indicates that yes, this is not an improvement in any way.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 5, 2012)

This crap still not canceled?

Why me sad


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 5, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> This crap still not canceled?
> 
> Why me sad



looks like a great game.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 5, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> yeah no
> 
> *the fact theirs an actual fucking story make it an imporvment.*
> 
> To say DMC wont sell more then DMC2 is stupid, if it plays well and gets good reviews it will defiantly sell more, but even then that's also an  unknown



The story(which is hardly something to talk about) does not improve the gameplay.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 5, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Saying its an action game is no fucking excuse any more, when we are actually getting action games with good stories



So why were you talking about there being a story making it an improvement despite initial outlooks indicating worse gameplay? Which in the end is what an action game is there for.



> Yes yes it was :facpalm, DMC4 was wretched from top to bottom, what with the weak plot twists, dante being at his worst, and the terrible attempt at a love story



DMC4's basic plot wasn't actually that bad. Nero had a decent reason to go do stuff, the motivations for the characters were sound and apart from Dante every character acted true to themselves (even then, you could argue Dante was just being Dante).

Though that you are attempting to argue DmC has a better plot when we know next to nothing about it and how it pans out is strange to me.



> and from what we've seen of that it has allot more thoght and effor tput into it then any other dmc game yet



Yeah, it doesn't. Let's compare

DmC
-Seems to have angels and demons at war, probably over dominating humanity.
-Mundus answers to Nerephim, Demons in general control a city and for a long time had Dante in their custody and tortured his ass.
-La resistance is led by Vergil (who is a dude with a mask and a trench coat until we learn more) and Dante is their go-to guy for taking down the evil demon conspiracy.

This isn't impressive or particularly intriguing any more than the below.

DMC
-Chick who looks like Dante's mother busts in, beats his ass a bit, tells him that Demon King, who Dante's father sealed, is about to be freed and will try and take over the world.
-Dante goes to stop him to get revenge, we learn that his mother and brother were killed by demons and their master was said Demon King.
-Turns out Dante's new friend is working for the Demon King, who was using her to manipulate Dante into coming to the island so he could destroy him.

DMC2
-Dante is called upon by a clan of demon hunters that were Sparda's allies to stop Arius, who runs a megacorp and is attempting to summon a powerful demon and use it's power to take over the world.
-Female protagonist turns out to be a demon construct of Arius' who was defective/whatever and is now fighting against him.

DMC3
-Mysterious stranger invites Dante to a party his brother is hosting by attacking him and leaving him to fight some demons.
-Turns out the party involves his brother summoning a tower that acted as one of the seals on the demon world their father put in place.
-Turns out his brother is attempting to undo the seal and get access to their father's sword, that possess his power.
-Turns out the human running around trying to kill Dante at times is the daughter of the mysterious stranger.
-Turns out Jester is the mysterious stranger Arkham in disguise and he was manipulating Dante, Vergil and Lady to unlock the tower, weaken them all and proceed to nab Sparda's power himself.
-Dante and Vergil team up to stop him, they succeed and Vergil fights Dante over the sword.
-Vergil loses, gives up his desire to gain Sparda's power and instead seemingly seeks to emulate him, decides to stay in the demon world.
-Dante subsequently accepts his demonic heritage just as Vergil starts accepting the human side of himself, also begins hunting demons.

I can't be assed to summarise DMC4's plot because doing the above took longer than expected.

My point is that DmC's plot doesn't look any better than any of the previous DMCs. Until it comes out you can't really argue it is either.



> 1. its not done yet , 2 that's better then, Demons want to destroy /conquer the world go stop them



Just sayin', story doesn't look any better and the gameplay looks worse. Seeing no improvement or even consistency in quality.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 5, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> So why were you talking about there being a story making it an improvement despite initial outlooks indicating worse gameplay? Which in the end is what an action game is there for.


 First game play doesn't look worse.

Second if the story is good people care more about the game play, they care more about the guys their killing and why they are fighting





> DMC4's basic plot wasn't actually that bad. Nero had a decent reason to go do stuff, the motivations for the characters were sound and apart from Dante every character acted true to themselves (even then, you could argue Dante was just being Dante).


 the plot twist of why dante attacked was weak, the entire plot could of been resolved quick if dante had given a shit, trish's involvement was epicly pointless, and the villains had weak as shit motivations and personalities



> Though that you are attempting to argue DmC has a better plot when we know next to nothing about it and how it pans out is strange to me.


 because from what we've seen some actual thought has been put into it




> Yeah, it doesn't. Let's compare
> 
> DmC
> -Seems to have angels and demons at war, probably over dominating humanity.
> ...


 if the conspiracy dosen't and how dante has shown to be fighting them dosen't sound more interesting to you then the bs in dmc 4 then there's no hope for you.





> DMC2
> -Dante is called upon by a clan of demon hunters that were Sparda's allies to stop Arius, who runs a megacorp and is attempting to summon a powerful demon and use it's power to take over the world.
> -Female protagonist turns out to be a demon construct of Arius' who was defective/whatever and is now fighting against him.


 pretty much nothing here was interesting at all ,and felt all like background information, except for the lucia, arius owning a corporation was never expanded upon we were just told he did


> DMC3
> -Mysterious stranger invites Dante to a party his brother is hosting by attacking him and leaving him to fight some demons.
> -Turns out the party involves his brother summoning a tower that acted as one of the seals on the demon world their father put in place.
> -Turns out his brother is attempting to undo the seal and get access to their father's sword, that possess his power.
> ...


 most of this isn't interesting at all, just typical end of the world villain bull shit, the city this all takes place in seems completely empty so their is no reason to really care demons are attacking. out side of jester nothing about that is all that different from the other games, demons are doing bad shit dante tries to stop it, not much more then that. the stuff with vergil is interesting but not expanded upon to any meaningful level, and to be honest first time i played the game i felt they we just running off the same story arch as inuyasha with demon brothers so it never engaged me at all.








> Just sayin', story doesn't look any better and the gameplay looks worse. Seeing no improvement or even consistency in quality.


I disagree on both counts.

DmC

We see that they are now living in a more populate world, the fact we will actually see the demon's effect on humanity as well as how Dante interacts with real people makes me immediately more interested then what came before. Additionally dante working with a group seems more interesting too, i liked what very little involvement we saw nero had with the rest of his organization in dmc 4, so i hope to see a similar thing handled better.

also it looks like both Dante's sanity and perception of reality will be questioned as well.

thats allot better then the shallowness of the past games


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 5, 2012)

Dem paragraph contests


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 5, 2012)

Game looks good. I love the world shifting around you while you play. The new trailer where he's in the club fighting a boss and we see colors everywhere as the world shifts into the demonic realm looks really awesome. It's definitely looking more interesting than previous DMCs with their static backgrounds.

So better environments is an improvement. Story and acting will definitely be an improvement given Ninja Theory's track record in those categories. Every preview I've read says the game is fun as hell to play.

I don't see the problem here, other than hating change for the sake of hating change.


----------



## Gino (Jun 5, 2012)

This game is not for some old DMC fans nothing more nothing less and yes I actually enjoyed the little bit of story old DMC had. That's why this whole half angel/demon thing is dumb,the guy not knowing his mother is retarded and on top of the this I should not be getting a V for Vendetta and Hipster vibes from a supposed DMC game but meh w/e.......


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow, the 4-chan leak was right again. The larva boss does have a foul mouth. 

[YOUTUBE]r1P__R1IvkY[/YOUTUBE]



> Creature: "Fuck you!"
> 
> Dante: "Fuck YOU!"
> 
> Creature "FUCK YOU!"



We've also have confirmation from someone on GAF who's at E3 that the game has two evade buttons RB and LB. So the shoulder button are dedicated to switching the weapon modes and evasion. And once again, the 4-chan leak was spot on with the control scheme.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2012)

"Who are you?" 
"Your prom date you ugly sack of shit" 
Lmao. This game gonna rock. Excited.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

Brb, officially going out to pre-order.


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Game looks good. I love the world shifting around you while you play. The new trailer where he's in the club fighting a boss and we see colors everywhere as the world shifts into the demonic realm looks really awesome. It's definitely looking more interesting than previous DMCs with their static backgrounds.
> 
> So better environments is an improvement. Story and acting will definitely be an improvement given Ninja Theory's track record in those categories. Every preview I've read says the game is fun as hell to play.
> 
> *I don't see the problem here, other than hating change for the sake of hating change.*


Its ok to be excited for this game and all and I can see why someone not invested in this series would but if you cannot comprehend why fans are taking an issue with this beyond this retarded "people hate change" shit...something is wrong with you or you're (no offense) stupid.


----------



## Gino (Jun 6, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Wow, the 4-chan leak was right again. The larva boss does have a foul mouth.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2012)

Gino said:


> This game is not for some old DMC fans nothing more nothing less


 I'm an old DMC fan and this looks like a good update.



> and yes I actually enjoyed the little bit of story old DMC had.


How sad



> That's why this whole half angel/demon thing is dumb


No worse then him being a half demon in the first place



> the guy not knowing his mother is retarded


why exactly? 





> and on top of the this I should not be getting a V for Vendetta and Hipster vibes from a supposed DMC game but meh w/e.......


yeah because god forbid they try and make it more relevant to whats hip whether then slave away to the outdated notions of what was cool 10 years ago


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 6, 2012)

Gino said:


> No excitement whatsoever from the boss battle and it seemed long and drawn out man...........



I blame that on how bad the person playing it was. And I imagine using DT to slow things down means more hits and a quicker fight


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

Dante's speech and mannerisms in this remind me a lot of Norman Reedus.

So I'm going to become even more heavily bias.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> Dante's speech and mannerisms in this remind me a lot of Norman Reedus.
> 
> So I'm going to become even more heavily bias.



i had to Google that name, but  i knew who it was when i saw the picture


Now i cant  unsee it


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

Compare the E3 trailer when he introduces himself as "Dante the Demon Killer" to any performance Reedus did in Boondock Saints, Blade 2, or even Gossip (I'm not as familiar with him in Walking Dead, been a while and didn't watch Season 2 yet). It's too similar.

Has there been any info on Dante's VA?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> Has there been any info on Dante's VA?


----------



## Gino (Jun 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I'm an old DMC fan and this looks like a good update.
> *Type this with a straight face.......*
> How sad
> *Not really*
> ...





 Neogaf Post said:


> DmC is the DMC for people that don't like DMC.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

Interesting.

Now that I've extracted the information I need, I'll dodge out of the "STOP LIKING THINGS. YOU CAN'T HAVE AN OPINION" foray.

Though it's interesting to see how the average DmC coverage video on YouTube has gone from unanimous hate to mostly support.  PEOPLE ARE DEVELOPING SENSE!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2012)

Gino said:


> Type this with a straight face.......





> Not really


 yeah it really is



> How the hell is it no worse dude has always been half demon/half human so where the hell did the angel come from.


 one is not more ridiculous then the other.




> She was a huge part of the reason Dante became Dante in the first place no offense but if you were a old DMC fan you would know this.


I am an old dmc fan, but you didn't explain how its retarded, you  don't seem to realize what a reboot is, the point is is that not every thing will be exactly the same




> lol who say's it outdated you?Tameem?


A leather trench coat

heavy metal motif

Dyed hair

frat boy personality

Fucking outdated.

old dante was a mishmash of every thing that was  "cool" at the time.    



> DmC is the DMC for people that don't like DMC.


yeah this is bull shit

I did like old DMC [well 1,2,3] I just didn't like dante in DMC3 and 4


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> A leather trench coat



He still wears a trench coat. It may still be leather too. A rather beat up and dirty leather, but still leather



Zen-aku said:


> heavy metal motif



There's still a heavy metal motif. 



Zen-aku said:


> Dyed hair



It was natural. And his hair changes to white in Devil Trigger. So technically it gets dyed white in this game. And what if that becomes permanent by the end of the game?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 6, 2012)

You liked DMC2

You will never be taken seriously again


----------



## Gino (Jun 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> yeah it really is
> *What a DMC fan who likes the story unheard of....*.
> 
> one is not more ridiculous then the other.
> ...


Yea I know this but this in itself is not really that important.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> He still wears a trench coat. It may still be leather too. A rather beat up and dirty leather, but still leather


 dosen't look like leather to me, and even if it is it isn't a trench coat





> There's still a heavy metal motif.


not really it feels more grunge/punk, hell one of the first image we got of nu Dante was a shout out to Sid vicious





> It was natural.


the point is it look dyed.


Jon Snow said:


> You liked DMC2
> 
> You will never be taken seriously again


it was a flawed game but i still enjoyed it for the most part.



> What a DMC fan who likes the story unheard of.....


 you are supposed to acknowledge that it shit and  keep telling your self that dante is awesome



> She was a huge part of the reason Dante became Dante in the first place.All the explanation needed on my previous statement........


 and maybe she still is , calling it retarded is  hating change for the sake of change. him having a mysterious past isn't Retarded. if you want the old shit go play the old shit




> A dusty trench coat


 not a Trench coat



> Uniteresting Tencho Rave mucic
> 
> Weird as hair cut


These are what is in right now. and i know lots of guys with nu dante's hair cut, my brother had that hair cut for a while





> Douche for no reason


Living in a  dystopian world controlled by demons, being the only weapon able to fight against them, as well as knwoing your not human pulse what ever he suffered in that asylum isn't a good reason to be hard ass? [not gonna call him a douche cause he really hasn't been shown as one yet]


----------



## Gino (Jun 6, 2012)

We won't be getting anywhere tonight I can clearly see that.........


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> and maybe she still is



Nope. NuDante doesn't remember his mother. His reason for hating demons is from his experiences in their demonic orphanages and demonic foster homes among other transgressions. 

Original Dante's whole MO was finding or luring out the demon(s) who attacked his family and killed his mother. So he kills every demon that challenges him thinking that eventually he'll hit the jackpot 

And what kind of coat is if it isn't a trench coat? Looks a lot like a hooded trench coat I found at a leather and furs store.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Nope. NuDante doesn't remember his mother. His reason for hating demons is from his experiences in their demonic orphanages and demonic foster homes among other transgressions.


 Dosen't Remember as in Amnesia, or she was already dead?



> Original Dante's whole MO was finding or luring out the demon(s) who attacked his family and killed his mother. So he kills every demon that challenges him thinking that eventually he'll hit the jackpot


yes i know this, to say that was his "mo" is a little much as it wasn't brought up in any game exxcept the first



> And what kind of coat is if it isn't a trench coat? Looks a lot like a hooded trench coat I found at a leather and furs store.


 Not every coat is a Trench Coat, TO me it looks like its just a coat and hoody, i don't even think its leather


----------



## Kishido (Jun 6, 2012)

Can't wait to see more of it. Awesome game is awesome


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

DMC1, 3, and 4 more resembles a trench coat but are heavily stylized and altered.

DMC2 is more like a duster or stylized great coat.

DmC is a hooded trench coat. Made more evident by the collar type, the slit in the back, and the obvious difference in inner material as well as stylized shaping which are the identifiers of trench coats. So in essence, Ninja Theory's Dante has the closest example of a trench coat. Probably crossed a bit with a great coat.

Fun fact: Most people confuse dusters for trench coats.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Dosen't Remember as in Amnesia, or she was already dead?



Hasn't been revealed yet. Who knows if it actually will


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 6, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Wow, the 4-chan leak was right again. The larva boss does have a foul mouth.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]r1P__R1IvkY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Aw hell.

If that's the case then the rest of the leak about control scheme is probably right and all that I've read about it is likely to be true. Namely, that the thing plays like Heavenly Sword and that you can do less than in the old games with more buttons.

This isn't worth a little more thought put into the story, which didn't need switching around anyway.

Zen-aku, you liked DMC2? Everything about your opinion on DmC now makes sense.

Edit: OH MY GOD IT'S SCOUT. I just realised that's Scout from TF2's voice.

This is hilarious. I can't wait to hear Dante say BONK! and hit something with a baseball bat.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Zen-aku, you liked DMC2? Everything about your opinion on DmC now makes sense.



I liked  DMC1 and 3 as well douche.


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2012)

I didn't mind DMC2 personally. Shame to the fanbase I know. Why I didn't mind it? I got to play as Trish, my favorite non-Dante character in the series. Also my main in UMvC3 along with Vergil and Dormammu.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2012)

Lucia was too hot not to like.


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Lucia was to hot not to like.



Who? That red head chick? Eh....meh.

I got to play as Trish. That was the single defining element of DMC2 that I liked enough to keep me from not really hating or ragging it like other fans. Well....I liked Dante design as well despite them doing a 180 on his personality.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> I liked  DMC1 and 3 as well douche.



Aye, but DMC2's actively awful gameplay, lack of character, poor setting and general mediocrity indicates that you're the kind of guy DmC is aimed at.

I said nothing about you being a bad person or whatever for liking it, I'm just pointing out that DmC's targeted demographic are people who are happy with a shallow control scheme and a penchant for the seriousness DMC2 and DmC try and embrace.

Personally I liked the fact that DMC2 brought many elements of gameplay to the table, half-baked and poorly implemented though they were, that would become staples of the series. Twosometime for example, first appeared in DMC2 and subsequently is one of the more awesome Gunslinger moves. It also had plenty of potential story wise (explaining why Dante was so serious would've been  brilliant plot material for a DMC5 for example), but alas was thrown to the wayside in favour of a reboot.

And you are a bad person for liking DMC2


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Aye, but DMC2's actively awful gameplay, lack of character, poor setting and general mediocrity indicates that you're the kind of guy DmC is aimed at.


 All DMC games have a poor Setting. 



> I said nothing about you being a bad person or whatever for liking it, I'm just pointing out that DmC's targeted demographic are people who are happy with a shallow control scheme and a penchant for the seriousness DMC2 and DmC try and embrace.


 I said i liked it i didn't say it was perfect. again i liked  DMC3 



> Personally I liked the fact that DMC2 brought many elements of gameplay to the table, half-baked and poorly implemented though they were, that would become staples of the series. Twosometime for example, first appeared in DMC2 and subsequently is one of the more awesome Gunslinger moves. It also had plenty of potential story wise (explaining why Dante was so serious would've been  brilliant plot material for a DMC5 for example), but alas was thrown to the wayside in favour of a reboot.


Me and my brothers believe that at some point between DMC4 and DMC 2 [btw Capcom you suck at titles]  Dante's Douchebaggery got somebody killed [worse then usual] and that sobered him up for  dmc2


----------



## Kishido (Jun 6, 2012)

The best about DMC 2 were the bosses. ULTRA HARD

Oh wait... Stay in the cornor and shoot all the time


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2012)

Dante's Devil Trigger looked Best in DMC2 imo.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> All DMC games have a poor Setting.



Mallet Island in DMC1 was awesome. What the hell was poor about it?



KiShiDo said:


> The best about DMC 2 were the bosses. ULTRA HARD
> 
> Oh wait... Stay in the cornor and shoot all the time



Nah, a number of the bosses do require you to move and keep shooting. But there are those that you can exploit by standing in the right place

Also, DMC2 has the most difficult fight in the entire series. The 60th secret room has you fighting two Despair Embodied (the final boss) at once. You can go minutes in that fight without being able to fight back since they alternate AOE attacks


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Mallet Island in DMC1 was awesome. What the hell was poor about it?



It wasn't "DMC4 Bad" but it didn't wow me ether.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> All DMC games have a poor Setting.



DMC1's Mallet Island was good, verging on great. DMC3's Temen-ni-Gru was good. DMC4's was ok, the major issue being so much got reused, even moreso than in previous games.

DMC2's was just a bit ugly and not very exciting. Didn't make a whole lotta sense in other ways either, it felt disjointed.



> I said i liked it i didn't say it was perfect. again i liked  DMC3



And this doesn't change what I said at all. I didn't say you didn't like DMC3, merely that you don't seem too bothered by a lack of a deep combat system.



> Me and my brothers believe that at some point between DMC4 and DMC 2 [btw Capcom you suck at titles]  Dante's Douchebaggery got somebody killed [worse then usual] and that sobered him up for  dmc2



I figure Dante's jackassery as seen in DMC4 resulted in the deaths of basically everyone, Trish, Lady, Nero and subsequently he serious'd up. So basically same idea as you.



C_Akutabi said:


> Mallet Island in DMC1 was awesome. What the hell was poor about it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Despair Embodied was pretty much the only good boss in that game.

Also, I found DMD Mundus the hardest in any DMC game. Even Dante in DMC4 and the third Vergil fight in DMC3 were easier for me.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Dante's Devil Trigger looked Best in DMC2 imo.



3 and 4 had the best DT looks. Special shout out to Sparda DMC1 DT too.

You have poor taste.


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> It wasn't "DMC4 Bad" but it didn't wow me ether.



"DMC4 Bad" ? That phrase means nothing.

DMC4 isn't bad, or at least generally perceived as bad by the fanbase. This isn't DMC2 we are talking about here.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank God Devil May Cry now has amazing Oscar winning writing to grace its cutscenes.

Dante swears. The Demon swears. Then Dante swears again, throws a joke that's not really a joke and then the demon swears again.

Then the dialogue during the fight is more shit flinging swearing. Not even Scout's VA can save this shit.

It's like they're intentionally trying to make the originals look better by comparison.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 6, 2012)

blah, you guys are just nitpicking, Dantes cheesy one liners have always given me the same sort of irritation I ve seen in this current dante,so people should stop acting like things have changed compared to past series. 

All dantes save DMC2 dante have annoying personality, DMC2 dante was just quiet and lacked any, which I find the better of the lot.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Thank God Devil May Cry now has amazing Oscar winning writing to grace its cutscenes.
> 
> Dante swears. The Demon swears. Then Dante swears again, throws a joke that's not really a joke and then the demon swears again.
> 
> ...



...................... 

You know, I could really get people's problem with the dialogue if we are talking about an actual drop in quality but this is Devil May Cry... 

Can someone point me to the stirring, poetic and emotionally resonant conversations to be found in the previous entries to this silly series? 

Until you can, you're essentially complaining about them slinging hamster poop pellets into the gerbil turbs you're used to.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> ......................
> 
> You know, I could really get people's problem with the dialogue if we are talking about an actual drop in quality but this is Devil May Cry...
> 
> ...



What are you talking about, clearly DMC1 had the best lines ever.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8qG4AlK1qk[/YOUTUBE]

Though Jester/Arkham's lines tended to be gold, Vergil's were at least not derpy as fuck (tended to be pretty cool) and though Dante's had some awful moments they're generally at least amusing.

This is just throwing swears in because that's how real people talk.

Still looking forward to DmC Dante's the first BONK!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> ......................
> 
> You know, I could really get people's problem with the dialogue if we are talking about an actual drop in quality but this is Devil May Cry...
> 
> ...



I wouldn't focus so much on the "brilliant" writing if Ninja Theory and Capcom didn't kept shoving the fact down my throat that the writing is fucking brilliant every single time they need to talk about DmC. Which would be the undisputed factor that would separate DmC from regular DMC games.

When it's actually fucking worse, we definitely have a problem. At least Devil May Cry's awful dialogue had charm in how bad it was. This is just cursing for the sake of cursing. 

And that's fucking totally fucking rad, am I fucking right?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 6, 2012)

I miss the frat boy without a frat that Dante's old dialogue birthed.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> This is just throwing swears in because that's how real people talk.



I don't think this is entirely true. Sure Ninja Theory is actively attempting to be more, lol, "adult" but they are still obviously going for over-the-top with the swearing and Dante's attitude. This isn't supposed to "real".



Deathbringerpt said:


> I wouldn't focus so much on the "brilliant" writing if Ninja Theory and Capcom didn't kept shoving the fact down my throat that the writing is fucking brilliant every single time they need to talk about DmC. Which would be the undisputed factor that would separate DmC from regular DMC games.
> 
> When it's actually fucking worse, we definitely have a problem. At least Devil May Cry's awful dialogue had charm in how bad it was. This is just cursing for the sake of cursing.
> 
> And that's fucking totally fucking rad, am I fucking right?



Okay the last line made me laugh. And I'll admit that NT's pretension is showing with every new line I hear.

Still, I don't see how it is actively "worse" than what we got. Its just a different kind of suck. 

I honestly don't feel any more comfortable watching Dante strike disco poses then I do watching big bad media moguls (remember the media is the devil in DmC) sling around bad words. 

Yes, I know the other DMC's get "so bad its good" credit but it was honestly just so bad its bad IMO (with the exception of LIIIIIGGGGHTTT).


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

I SHOULD HAVE BEEN THE ONE TO FILL YOUR DARK SOUL WITH *LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT!!!*


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2012)

Also itt: Nobody ever, ever, ever curses because cursing is for poopy heads.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> I SHOULD HAVE BEEN THE ONE TO FILL YOUR DARK SOUL WITH *LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT!!!*



One of the greatest moments of character development in any fiction ever


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> ......................
> 
> You know, I could really get people's problem with the dialogue if we are talking about an actual drop in quality but this is Devil May Cry...
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySY5YMoBp7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> Also itt: Nobody ever, ever, ever curses because cursing is for poopy heads.


Ah, despite falling prey I will totally support the idea that more than light moderate use of profanities is usually due to people being too insipid and narrow minded to raise hackles and rustle jimmies without words they think hit more.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 6, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySY5YMoBp7c[/YOUTUBE]



That was shit... Not as bad as Nero, but still shit


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2012)

Shut the fuck up


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> Also itt: Nobody ever, ever, ever curses because cursing is for poopy heads.



Cursing isn't the problem, cursing for cursing's sake is. It's pretty juvenile.

Besides, the less there is the more impact it has when it's used. Look at Inigo in the Princess Bride. His "son of a bitch" line has all the more power because nobody swears through the rest of the film.

Swearing loses all meaning here as it's used every other word.




Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySY5YMoBp7c[/YOUTUBE]



And people say Dante was awful in this game. friend knows some Shakespeare


----------



## Kishido (Jun 6, 2012)

He was awful in this game


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 6, 2012)

I still see the gameplay being a step down from the series. Going by every video released so far, the variety in combos is severely lacking.


----------



## pussyking (Jun 6, 2012)

Crapcom should just make fighting games because they suck at anything else now. and they arent mch better at that now.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Cursing isn't the problem, cursing for cursing's sake is. It's pretty juvenile.
> 
> Besides, the less there is the more impact it has when it's used. Look at Inigo in the Princess Bride. His "son of a bitch" line has all the more power because nobody swears through the rest of the film.
> 
> Swearing loses all meaning here as it's used every other word.



you have apparently never seen a tarentino movie.


swearing set the damn tone, for the character and the world, its not immature its real.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jun 6, 2012)

pussyking said:


> Crapcom should just make fighting games because they suck at anything else now. and they arent mch better at that now.



Street Fighter X Tekken was horrible. Tons of glitches(lool Rolento), Time outs, Boring Ass gameplay. Capcom can't even make fighting games anymore. Arcs is my main source of Fighting games now(Blazblue EX, Guilty XXACR, P4A) and now since this crap is releasing im going to buy Rising.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2012)

pussyking said:


> Crapcom should just make fighting games because they suck at anything else now. and they arent mch better at that now.



Good thing their having other studios make their shit then Dmc and Asuras wrath weren't made by capcom just published


----------



## Gino (Jun 6, 2012)

When the next shit trailer comes out I'm going to love seeing how you guys will defend that one because this is utter ridiculousness.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> you have apparently never seen a tarentino movie.
> 
> 
> swearing set the damn tone, for the character and the world, its not immature its real.



A Tarantino movie. Realistic.

Herp a derp 

Protip: this isn't a Tarantino movie.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> A Tarantino movie. Realistic.
> 
> Herp a derp


 reservoir dogs says hi.

Additionally, i was talking about the dialogue



> Protip: this isn't a Tarantino movie.


way to miss the point there cheif




> When the next shit trailer comes out I'm going to love seeing how you guys will defend that one because this is utter ridiculousness.


when a shit trailer actually comes out we'll talk.

cause so far this game looks great.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 6, 2012)

All the trailers have been mediocre. Not terrible, but only the hipsters who are going against the legion of DMC haters love it. It's either you love or hate this game at this point.

It's also funny how people are trying to downplay dmc4. People can't handle Dante's witty ass zingers.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2012)

witty...yeah...

if that's your idea of wit, you probably liked Battleship.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 6, 2012)

Coming from a guy who saw it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> All the trailers have been mediocre. Not terrible, but only the hipsters who are going against the legion of DMC haters love it. It's either you love or hate this game at this point.
> 
> It's also funny how people are trying to downplay dmc4. People can't handle Dante's witty ass zingers.



Did you just call me a hipster? Lolz. 

Gaming community sure is shining these days.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> Coming from a guy who saw it.



Ooh what a blazing comeback.

Guess its another example of your idea of "wit".


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2012)

Crazy is actually the complete polar opposite of a hipster. Aside from DmC, his opinions often is the exact same as general mainstream gaming opinions, which is why we often debate/argue/sling mud at each other.

Its all love though.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Ooh what a blazing comeback.
> 
> Guess its another example of your idea of "wit".



Wrong actually, you set yourself up for that comeback smart guy.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> Crazy is actually the complete polar opposite of a hipster. Aside from DmC, his opinions often is the exact same as general mainstream gaming opinions, which is why we often debate/argue/sling mud at each other.
> 
> Its all love though.



Exact same as the general mainstream gaming opinion? Lolz I think not son. 

Max Payne - 6.5/10 
Watch Dogs - Looks OK...
Metroid Prime is the most overrated series of all time 
Bioshock is only OK. 
COD4 is the worst MW. 

Nah I have different opinions, I just stick by the ones I do. While others change their views based on the internet worlds.


----------



## Esura (Jun 6, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Exact same as the general mainstream gaming opinion? Lolz I think not son.
> 
> Max Payne - 6.5/10
> Watch Dogs - Looks OK...
> ...


Well, I didn't say all the time.

Personally my opinion on a game varies depending on when I play it. Sometimes I find myself liking games I hated years ago. I usually don't like a game but hate it later though (odd, I know), but I digress.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> Wrong actually, you set yourself up for that comeback smart guy.



Wow you are that dumb.

Your comeback wasn't clever, it was the equivalent of "no u" dumbass.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 6, 2012)

It wasn't intended to be clever. your comment was stupid, I just called you out on your idiocy.

Haha oh, and "Ooh what a blazing comeback" is not equivalent to "no u"? I could say that to anything you say. Your comments are generic 5 year old responses. "wow you are that dumb." really? couldn't come up with anything better? 

Stop embarrassing yourself bruh.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> It wasn't intended to be clever.


 obviously

 y





> our comment was stupid, I just called you out on your idiocy.


With the lamest thing that came to your mind?

So your saying your going out of your way to look like dumbass?



> Haha oh, and "Ooh what a blazing comeback" is not equivalent to "no u"?


 not really it more "i  cant believe your that dumb"



> I could say that to anything you say. Your comments are generic 5 year old responses. "wow you are that dumb." really? couldn't come up with anything better?


theirs a big difference be tween trying to sound smart, and me making an observation, chief.



> Stop embarrassing yourself bruh.


I'm doing just fine thank you, might want to worry about your self.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> obviously



Then why be redundant?



Zen-aku said:


> yWith the lamest thing that came to your mind?



It's like a broken record with you.



Zen-aku said:


> So your saying your going out of your way to look like dumbass?



Yeah, I'm calling you an idiot. and that's what i'm saying. Nice analysis genius.



Zen-aku said:


> not really it more "i  cant believe your that dumb"



So you try to insult me by insinuating I like a movie you wasted your time watching, and I'm dumb? haha Geez man, are you even trying? 



Zen-aku said:


> theirs a big difference be tween trying to sound smart, and me making an observation, chief.



Whatever helps you sleep at night. 



Zen-aku said:


> I'm doing just fine thank you, might want to worry about your self.



lulz.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 6, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> Then why be redundant?


you don't even know when your being insulted do you 





> It's like a broken record with you.


 I'm just trying to get a good image of how dumb you are





> Yeah, I'm calling you an idiot. and that's what i'm saying. Nice analysis genius.


 no I'm Calling you an idot, you are trying defend you weak ass sense of "wit" try and keep up.





> So you try to insult me by insinuating I like a movie you wasted your time watching, and I'm dumb? haha Geez man, are you even trying?


I never said i saw it dumbass, keep making things up to enforce your weak arguments.

I Called you dumb, you insinuated that i was dumb, and i called you out for your utter fail of a comeback.

You can't even argue correctly, this is like getting into a fist fight with a three year old



> Whatever helps you sleep at night.


are you 12? Thats the only way to explain how you can't see an actual difference.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 7, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> you don't even know when your being insulted do you



HAHAHAHAHA WOW, figures you wouldn't understand. 



Zen-aku said:


> I'm just trying to get a good image of how dumb you are



Try not to hurt yourself while trynna use that noggin o' yours. 



Zen-aku said:


> no I'm Calling you an idot, you are trying defend you weak ass sense of "wit" try and keep up.



 Haha since when am I defending anything, your the one still stuck on wit. Sounds like an insecurity.



Zen-aku said:


> I never said i saw it dumbass, keep making things up to enforce your weak arguments.



Great, so now you're just talking ignorantly about a film you don't even know about. What a genius this guy.



Zen-aku said:


> I Called you dumb, you insinuated that i was dumb, and *i called you out for your utter fail of a comeback.*



THERE IT IS!



Zen-aku said:


> You can't even argue correctly, this is like getting into a fist fight with a three year old



Says the guy repeating the same shit over again. Also great use of a simile there man, plus one for effort. 



Zen-aku said:


> are you 12? Thats the only way to explain how you can't see an actual difference.



Seems like you don't get it. Let me explain, I disregarded your comment because your a moron.


----------



## Esura (Jun 7, 2012)

LOL you all still arguing?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 7, 2012)

Now on to the boss:

3 whole attacks. Takes a SHIT load of time to beat. Pacing is fucked up because you have to fly all over the place in order to take some bullshit off her ass and then it's just hitting her hands and pulling debris off the way to lead her into a giant fan. And I hope to God Alex Jones just brainfarted but he said she was the first boss and you meet her close to the halfway point of the game.

So if I wanted to play God of War/Lords of Shadow styled bosses, I'd play either of those games.

You CANNOT defend this shit. I'm sorry. You just can't. Ninja Theory doing their own thing artistically I already accepted on the level of this being a reboot. You know what didn't need an overall/reboot? The gameplay. Because it's just taking an assfucking of epic proportions.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 7, 2012)

After watching the trailer, I still don't know how I feel about the gameplay. It doesn't look bad really, but it just looks off. Like there are unnecessary flourishes added to a lot of the moves (possibly to cover up framerate drop?), and the combat just looks like it's a second too slow.

I'm not sure if it's just me being biased or what, but something just feels off.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 7, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And I hope to God Alex Jones just brainfarted but he said she was the first boss and you meet her close to the halfway point of the game.



Wait, what? 

Link?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 7, 2012)

Misheard that shit somehow, it's actually the first third of the game. Which is still fucking late.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 7, 2012)

This game is for shitty people who'd sell their bodies for money. True story


----------



## Gino (Jun 7, 2012)

But But But dat DMC DNA


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks as simple as every other DMC boss.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 7, 2012)

Man, that was a long boss fight.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Man, that was a long boss fight.



Seriously.


----------



## Esura (Jun 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Looks as simple as every other DMC boss.



Doesn't look as fun as Phantom, Cerebus, Vergil, and Dante fights though.

Looks unnecessarily long as fuck too.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2012)

^Ehh, it doesn't exactly look like a borefest either...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> Doesn't look as fun as Phantom, Cerebus, Vergil, and Dante fights though.
> 
> Looks unnecessarily long as fuck too.



Ugh I fucking hate Cerebus fight. I swear every action game has to have a boss I fucking couldn't stand. He's one. Skelton dragon in LOS. Darksiders had the goddamn spider. Don't even get me started on Hydra or whatever in GOW3. Yet these bosses are loved, I'll never understand it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

Phantom and Cerberus were two of the worst boss fights I've ever witnessed in a game. Angelo was stale as shit as well.

And lol, scripted Dante boss fights.

Is part of being a DMC fan just liking shit in general?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Ugh I fucking hate Cerebus fight. I swear every action game has to have a boss I fucking couldn't stand. He's one. Skelton dragon in LOS. Darksiders had the goddamn spider. *Don't even get me started on Hydra or whatever in GOW3.* Yet these bosses are loved, I'll never understand it.



You fought a Hydra in GoW3? 



Krory said:


> *Phantom* and Cerberus were two of the worst boss fights I've ever witnessed in a game. *Angelo was stale as shit as well.*
> 
> And lol, scripted Dante boss fights.
> 
> Is part of being a DMC fan just liking shit in general?



Crazy talk. 

I'm usually behind you with DmC but this is just crazy talk.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

>Go up
>Combo Angelo
>Teleports somewhere else
>Go up
>Combo Angelo
>Teleports somewhere else

MOST. EPIC. BOSS. BATTLE. EVER.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Is part of being a DMC fan just liking shit in general?


Nope. We're reasonable enough to like DMC2 more than DmC


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

So, you mean yes.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 7, 2012)

Nope, DmC is not something I like.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Go up
> >Combo Angelo
> >Teleports somewhere else
> >Go up
> ...



Well bullet points that silly and vague will make anything seem bad. 

The parrying and timing that went into the Angelo fights (particularly the first one) made for some of the best sword fights in gaming, esp. for its time.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you for confirming my suspicions.


----------



## Esura (Jun 7, 2012)

Furious George said:


> ^Ehh, it doesn't exactly look like a borefest either...


I wonder would the other bosses look interesting.

Not going to lie, the little quip before the fight had me chuckle. I actually don't mind excessive usage of curse words, provided they are utilized properly.



crazymtf said:


> Ugh I fucking hate Cerebus fight. I swear every action game has to have a boss I fucking couldn't stand. He's one. *Skelton dragon in LOS.* Darksiders had the goddamn spider. Don't even get me started on Hydra or whatever in GOW3. Yet these bosses are loved, I'll never understand it.


Oh how I fucking hate that boss with the passion of 25 Christs. No way in hell is Cerebus that bad. I'm curious, why didn't you like Cerebus? It got one badass boss theme too to get you hyped.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oixLQrbLxVg[/YOUTUBE]

DMC3 in general just had a badass soundtrack in general.



Krory said:


> Phantom and Cerberus were two of the worst boss fights I've ever witnessed in a game. Angelo was stale as shit as well.
> 
> *And lol, scripted Dante boss fights.*
> 
> Is part of being a DMC fan just liking shit in general?



So...I take it you haven't fought the second Dante fight on harder difficulties at all.

You amuse me with your odd statements.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Well bullet points that silly and vague will make anything seem bad.
> 
> The parrying and timing that went into the Angelo fights (particularly the first one) made for some of the best sword fights in gaming, esp. for its time.



Lololol, parrying...

Bwuahahahahahahahaha...


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

So, you mean the boss fights are ONLY decent on the hardest difficulty?

So 3/4ths of the game is shit?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Lololol, parrying...
> 
> Bwuahahahahahahahaha...



I don't get it. The factor parrying played in those fights were great.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> I wonder would the other bosses look interesting.
> 
> Not going to lie, the little quip before the fight had me chuckle. I actually don't mind excessive usage of curse words, provided they are utilized properly.
> 
> ...



Ugh he was so fucking boring and annoying to fight.Just stood there and you move side to side on screen hitting him. Very very boring.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 7, 2012)

Still seeing sub par gameplay.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 7, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I don't get it. The factor parrying played in those fights were great.



Yeah, I really don't get how anyone would think the Angelo fights sucked. I love boss fights where you get to fight someone with a similar skill set as yourself, so it's more about skill and less about pattern recognition.

EDIT: As for the complain on difficulty, the only fun in fighting bosses on normal in most games is figuring them out. For a boss like angelo, there's very little of that.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh how I fucking hate that boss with the passion of 25 Christs. No way in hell is Cerebus that bad. I'm curious, why didn't you like Cerebus? It got one badass boss theme too to get you hyped.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oixLQrbLxVg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> DMC3 in general just had a badass soundtrack in general.



Beowulf 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVpszlmUv0I[/YOUTUBE]

P.D: Have you noticed that this song and Cerberus are exactly the same, except one is fast phased than the other?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Same with Forza del Destino, Blackened Angel and Lock 'n Load - Blackened Angel remix


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 7, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> After watching the trailer, I still don't know how I feel about the gameplay. It doesn't look bad really, but it just looks off. Like there are unnecessary flourishes added to a lot of the moves (possibly to cover up framerate drop?), and the combat just looks like it's a second too slow.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's just me being biased or what, but something just feels off.



This for me.

If this wasn't a DmC game, I wouldn't nitpick.

However, after the gameplay of the previous games, it's definitely noticeable.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

The IGN feed of the boss was much more entertaining because the guy didn't suck balls.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

The Capcom Unity stream, too. Player is much better with parrying the boss and such.

And they don't die twice like the other guy. 

Also apparently when they had the demo for the church platforming sequence, they had some poor sap who couldn't beat it and died around 75 times. 

I also like DT having different affects on bosses.


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

And there's not just huge boss battles.  Yay.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jun 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> And there's not just huge boss battles.  Yay.



I see what you did there


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

I didn't do anything there...


----------



## zenieth (Jun 7, 2012)

you don't ever do anything Krory.

You should get off your lazy ass you lazy fuck of a lazy bum


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2012)

You're right, I really should.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2012)

Krory said:


> Phantom and Cerberus were two of the worst boss fights I've ever witnessed in a game. Angelo was stale as shit as well.
> 
> And lol, scripted Dante boss fights.
> 
> Is part of being a DMC fan just liking shit in general?



Esua levels meng



Krory said:


> >Go up
> >Combo Angelo
> >Teleports somewhere else
> >Go up
> ...



Semi Sac levels meng


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 8, 2012)

I saw the 30 min. playthrough and... I still don't like the direction they took with the game.

I liked Dante in previous games because he had flair, the guy treated almost every fight as a roller-coaster ride, he played with his weapons like they were brand new toys to mess around with. You can see all of his personality in his animations every time he fights. Now he's a straightforward fighter with a hot-headed bullshit type of attitude, something closer to Kratos than his originally high-spirited approach to things.

I'm not saying this game is bad, but I am saying that what makes Dante a fun character isn't cursing at every chance he gets. The only interesting things I see in this is the platform segments being mixed into boss battles, and the shiny weapons cue you get from pausing to perform different combos. I just don't think those new things were needed to reboot the whole game's story.

I also feel that there was territory left unexplored for the original DMC story-wise. I don't hate Ninja Theory because they're capable at making story centric games, but I would've liked to see them help on just that area of DMC games. I'd rather see them layer-on some new ideas to the previous story without sacrificing what was already there.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 8, 2012)

The original DMC story was a trainwreck IMO, there was no point in continuing what would have just tied into more knots  apparently someone at capcom agreed with me


----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 8, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> The original DMC story was a trainwreck IMO, there was no point in continuing what would have just tied into more knots  apparently someone at capcom agreed with me



How was it a train-wreck if the story was barely touched on? 

Only 1 and 3 had any real focus on story, 2 and 4 were just paper-thin plots used as a way to go through some levels. You could count the comics/anime/whatever, but honestly that's just grasping straws.

Wait, are you telling me that your viewpoint and decision-making skills are as good as Capcom's?!


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> Phantom and Cerberus were two of the worst boss fights I've ever witnessed in a game. Angelo was stale as shit as well.
> 
> And lol, scripted Dante boss fights.
> 
> Is part of being a DMC fan just liking shit in general?



I can dig people not liking Cerberus, that ice armour was annoying until you figured out how to deal with it. Though personally, I found that made the fight all the more interesting as it required some tactical thinking.

Phantom and Nelo Angelo though? Awesome all round. I don't see why you'd find them boring. Particularly Nelo Angelo 3, which had an awesome setting, complex boss AI (particularly fun on DMD) and if you timed it right you could clash swords with him, making it actually feel like a sword fight.

What would you call a good boss fight if not these?

Also, Nelo Angelo and Vergil's boss themes are simply superb.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2012)

Krory said:


> Phantom and Cerberus were two of the worst boss fights I've ever witnessed in a game. Angelo was stale as shit as well.



Cerberus:

>Deals plenty of damage through both single target and area of effect attacks so dodging is strongly encouraged

>You have to balance firearms with melee weapons since its ice armor is broken more easily with firearms while his exposed skin takes more damage from melee weapons

>Pretty good number of attacks at the get go which are increased with higher difficulty modes

>If you hit him on a precise spot a certain number of times with a high style score , meaning that you have to experiment and chain your combos, on a short amount of time he'll actually be stunned, rewarding good gameplay.

Plus, you don't even have Devil Trigger the first time you fight him.


I won't speak for Phantom since pretty much every boss from that game, and the game itself is overrated. Although I'll say that fighting DMC 1 Shadows already looks much more fun that that boring as fucking slug hag boss.

Cerberus is a "big" boss done right in a fast paced action game. That DmC boss is why Bayonetta mostly fucked up in the boss department. Too much shallow setpieces that completely breaks the pacing of the gameplay for the sake of bullshit "gratifying" moments.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Jun 8, 2012)

I have just decide I am not going to watch anything from this game untill Brea has touched a demo of this game. I want to see something that makes me get excited DAMMIT. This is the first DmC I am not hyped about. Hoping that some DMC greats show the true potential the fighting engine might have. 

I want a reason to play with emo dante. I am from the generation when A-Team, Die hard (Bruce Willis), Conan were the men we looked up to. Emo Dante just doesnt do it for me

SO Someone please PM when that time reaches.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 9, 2012)

Honestly, waiting for a demo or assessment from guys like Brea is the way to go. They actually understand the combat system of the DMC games, which random reviewers really don't. I'll trust their word a hundred times over a random reviewers, particularly those ass-kissers you often see at E3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2012)

gameplay was fine until the boss fight.. which turned into SHIT...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 9, 2012)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> I want a reason to play with emo dante. I am from the generation when A-Team, Die hard (Bruce Willis), Conan were the men we looked up to. Emo Dante just doesnt do it for me



Punk not emo dammit!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 10, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Honestly, waiting for a demo or assessment from guys like Brea is the way to go. They actually understand the combat system of the DMC games, which random reviewers really don't. I'll trust their word a hundred times over a random reviewers, particularly those ass-kissers you often see at E3.



Pretty much this.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2012)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> I want a reason to play with emo dante. I am from the generation when A-Team, Die hard (Bruce Willis), Conan were the men we looked up to. Emo Dante just doesnt do it for me



I fail to see how Homoerotic Dante fits into this mold you've imagined, as well.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2012)

Also, lol, "Yeah, Dante quit smoking a while ago."


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> I fail to see how Homoerotic Dante fits into this mold you've imagined, as well.



yeah i know when i think manly i think Leather chaps, Mother issues ,a bare chest and wavy platinum blond hair


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2012)

I think you mean silver-white hair half-covering your face because you're so dark and edgy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2012)

My mistake.


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> I fail to see how Homoerotic Dante fits into this mold you've imagined, as well.



Simple, OG Dante is a badass, plain and simple. Dante goes in, fucks up demons and saves the day, get bitches, do it again. It is how he roll in DMC1, 3, the anime, and 4...kind of. Doesn't save the world but still get bitches at the end in 4.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2012)

Then the analogy still fails.

John McClane never "got the bitches."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2012)

calling Lady a Bitch.. SMH


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> Simple, OG Dante is a badass, plain and simple. Dante goes in, fucks up demons and saves the day, *get bitches*, do it again. It is how he roll in DMC1, 3, the anime, and 4...kind of. Doesn't save the world but still get bitches at the end in 4.



Now i cant speak to the anime, but The only  "bitches" he gets are trish [do i need to explain?] and Lady, and obvious dyke, who he doesn't even make a serious move on, putting him self in the damn friend zone.

Maybe Nevaan but shes a  guitar so that doesn't count in my book.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2012)

he doesn't actually "get bitches" but he comes off as a slick player


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2012)

Khris said:


> he doesn't actually "get bitches" but he comes off as a slick player



So, you mean Esua is wrong.


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2012)

Regardless, old Dante is dope as hell. 


And I still say he got Trish though.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2012)

So he got one skanky bitch as opposed to "gets bitches."


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> So he got one skanky bitch as opposed to "gets bitches."



That "one skanky bitch" is the hottest DMC woman in the entire series. Dante did good. Thats like getting more than one...with just one.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> So, you mean Esua is wrong.


FUCK YOU


Esura said:


> Regardless, old Dante is dope as hell.
> 
> 
> And I still say he got Trish though.


FUCK YOU


Krory said:


> So he got one skanky bitch as opposed to "gets bitches."


FUCK YOU


Esura said:


> That "one skanky bitch" is the hottest DMC woman in the entire series. Dante did good. Thats like getting more than one...with just one.


FUCK YOUUUUUUUUBRBRBRBRBRBAJHGAJFSDHGFASDFASDF


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> Regardless, old Dante is dope as hell.
> 
> 
> And I still say he got Trish though.



oh boy you're a sick fuck 



Krory said:


> So, you mean Esua is wrong.



well yeah  

i mean, even Nero got more "bitches" than Dante 

I'd suck Dante's dick, but that doesn't mean other women did the same


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2012)

Khris said:


> oh boy you're a sick fuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How am I a sick fuck? 

Nero only has Kyrie...Dante got Trish and Lady on the side. Probably got some hookers offscreen too. Trish is also willing to transform into Gloria for Dante to eat when he is tired of killing demons and eating pizza.

All this DMC talk making the wait for DMC5 with Nero saving Dante from Hell after DMC2 that much harder.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2012)

Khris said:


> oh boy you're a sick fuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK YOU


Esura said:


> How am I a sick fuck?
> 
> Nero only has Kyrie...Dante got Trish and Lady on the side. Probably got some hookers offscreen too. Trish is also willing to transform into Gloria for Dante to eat when he is tired of killing demons and eating pizza.
> 
> All this DMC talk making the wait for DMC5 with Nero saving Dante from Hell after DMC2 that much harder.


FUCK YOU


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2012)

Are you a retard?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> How am I a sick fuck?
> 
> Nero only has Kyrie...Dante got Trish and Lady on the side. Probably got some hookers offscreen too. Trish is also willing to transform into Gloria for Dante to eat when he is tired of killing demons and eating pizza.
> 
> All this DMC talk making the wait for DMC5 with Nero saving Dante from Hell after DMC2 that much harder.



ok.. so you're not serious..


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2012)

Well, 50/50. I did look forward to a DMC5 whose premise is similar to what I described and I am a huge Trish fan though.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 10, 2012)

Thread would be 10 times better

and 50 times less unintentionally homoerotic without Krory and Esua.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> Well, 50/50. I did look forward to a DMC5 whose premise is similar to what I described and I am a huge Trish fan though.



i meant your claim that Dante got it on with a Demon looking like his mother..


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> All this DMC talk making the wait for DMC5 with Nero saving Dante from Hell after DMC2 that much harder.



I see I'm not the only one that thought of this.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 10, 2012)

This would be horrible, if Nero once again is the main and even more if he has to save Dante.


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> This would be horrible, if Nero once again is the main and even more if he has to save Dante.



No it wouldn't because one it could fit in with the story and actuality make sense and like I've said before that's just one of many to ways the story could have continued after 2.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 10, 2012)

With Nero nothing should continue... And with my fanfic I can even let the shitty DragonBall GT continue ala AF.

But sometimes you need to stop telling even more shit


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2012)

So you're saying because you don't like Nero.............it shouldn't happen?


----------



## Kishido (Jun 10, 2012)

No cuz the story was shit and yeah I don't like Nero as well. he never should have existed and even less as main character


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 10, 2012)

Guys, guys guys.

We can all agree Vergil clearly got the most bitches as he's the only one who ever had a kid. Or Sparda as he had two.

As for Nero, he was best when he was a random guy with an infected demonic right arm. Not everything in the DMCU has to revolve around Sparda's descendants and having a normal human experience the kind of fucked up shit Dante does without having the protective blood of Sparda keeping him basically invincible would've made for a more interesting character. Instead we got what was basically Dante-lite with a funky arm and less complex combat mechanics.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]oeg_Xp1wGM0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Higawa (Jun 10, 2012)

The new Dante is not what I like, but the gameplay looks fucking awesome


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Guys, guys guys.
> 
> We can all agree Vergil clearly got the most bitches as he's the only one who ever had a kid. Or Sparda as he had two.
> 
> As for Nero, he was best when he was a random guy with an infected demonic right arm. Not everything in the DMCU has to revolve around Sparda's descendants and having a normal human experience the kind of fucked up shit Dante does without having the protective blood of Sparda keeping him basically invincible would've made for a more interesting character. Instead we got what was basically Dante-lite with a funky arm and less complex combat mechanics.



Sparada also screwed Nevan 
so yeah he wins


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 10, 2012)

Gino said:


> I see I'm not the only one that thought of this.



Yeah I thought of this as well, an older badass more experienced Nero would be pretty cool.


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2012)

Khris said:


> i meant your claim that Dante got it on with a Demon looking like his mother..


In all seriousness, its entirely possible. Out of all the DMC females, it seems much more plausible for Dante to tap Trish than any other main female in the series. It's Dante's main DMC shop "partner" even after they split for an unknown amount of time in the anime. Even when Trish came back Lady wondered was there something between them two with the way they acted.



Gino said:


> I see I'm not the only one that thought of this.



Yeah, its a good way to tie up DMC2 with the rest of the series in a way that makes sense.



Sephiroth said:


> Yeah I thought of this as well, an older badass more experienced Nero would be pretty cool.



That would be cool too. Like Dante, but with darker humor.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 10, 2012)

Why do people care that much about how Dante looks? I mean I'm quite content that they never used the look they had at first. This one isn't a pain to look at and if the action is that good I'd be more amazed with the moves I'm pulling.


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Why do people care that much about how Dante looks? I mean I'm quite content that they never used the look they had at first. This one isn't a pain to look at and if the action is that good I'd be more amazed with the moves I'm pulling.



Because people liked how he looked originally? Because changing an appearance no one really had a problem to one that's worse than any design I've seen for a video game character in years will annoy people? Also, the action looks off to me. Can't explain it. It just don't look fluid to me after replaying DMC 4.

DmC is the DMC for people who doesn't like DMC or Dante.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Why do people care that much about how Dante looks? I mean I'm quite content that they never used the look they had at first. This one isn't a pain to look at and if the action is that good I'd be more amazed with the moves I'm pulling.



Because fans of Japanese video games get very, very over-sensitive about their bishie characters. You even see this at some of the reaction to Leon Kennedy's new appearance in Resident Evil 6 - there was a pretty big uproar about Leon suddenly having some stubble and not being as "pretty" was he was in RE4 (though strangely I never noticed a comment about his new emo-hair like old-school Dante). So they get this kind of, "It's not the original so it can never be good. Ever."

All in all, people forget these are just GAMES and not their livelihood. It's a hard thing to come to grips with but... some of us actually can. Some of us are able to just suck it up and say, "I don't like this but whatever. That just means I will leave it be." and not "GRRAAAHAHHHRRR THIS IS MY WHOLE LIFE AND YOU CHANGED IT, I WILL RAPE YOUR ENTIRE FAMILY WITH A SICKLE."

One day, people will learn the difference.

On another note, I dig the scythe and ax names. I wonder if all the new weapon names will all follow that "judgement" theme.


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2012)

But no one acted to the extreme like that...at all. Over exaggerate much?


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> But no one acted to the extreme like that...at all. Over exaggerate much?



I'm guessing you don't go on the internet outside of this forum much? It's quite common on YouTube, very much on IGN, G4, Kotaku, GiantBomb, GameSpot, GameSpy, NinjaTheory's forums, Capcom-Unity...

They've died down recently because some people have become more comfortable in the title (a combination of people being satisfied with what they see or coming to terms with the idea that other people might actually like it and threatening sexual assault is as gay as tight red leather) and I'm guessing the others finally got the medicated help they need, but until recently people were excessively violent.

Namely NinjaTheory's forums. It has made a very sharp 180. It went from people giving threats and posting fanart of Tameem and Alex being mutilated to people actually being interested in and excited for the title - many of these being the very same members who originally signed up or went to the forum JUST to try and attack people. There are still nay-sayers but they're much more mellowed with a more, "This isn't DMC but it still looks like a decent game" approach.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> DmC is the DMC for people who doesn't like DMC or Dante.



This is bullshit... Seriously shut up and don't judge peoples own opinion.

I love the old series and have all games. 1 is my favourite PS2 game, 3 was awesome. 2 was meeh and 4 with Nero + backtracking boring as fuck + stupid story. Still like them and bought them + Have the whole anime on DVD + Dante is my main in MvC3

I was bitching at first, but now I like what I see... And you judge me as not liking the old games.

But hey you like FFXIII... So maybe I should judge you that you are not a true FF fan, if you like that shit


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> But no one acted to the extreme like that...at all.



The hell they didn't.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2012)

Also going to reiterate that Arbiter and Osiris sound awesome and I wonder if it will be a recurring theme.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2012)

I always assumed Dante Lady and Tsih were having threesomes


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm guessing you don't go on the internet outside of this forum much? It's quite common on YouTube, very much on IGN, G4, Kotaku, GiantBomb, GameSpot, GameSpy, NinjaTheory's forums, Capcom-Unity...


You'd guess wrong son. However, I don't read YT comments (unless someone screen shotted some stupid shit), stop going on Kotaku for years, same with the other sites. I did frequent Capcom-Unity a bit because of MH Tri though.



> They've died down recently because some people have become more comfortable in the title (a combination of people being satisfied with what they see or coming to terms with the idea that other people might actually like it and threatening sexual assault is as gay as tight red leather) and I'm guessing the others finally got the medicated help they need, but until recently people were excessively violent.
> 
> Namely NinjaTheory's forums. It has made a very sharp 180.* It went from people giving threats and posting fanart of Tameem and Alex being mutilated to people actually being interested in and excited for the title.*


Wow, damn. Didn't know that but then again I never went to Ninja Theory's forum before. I don't fuck around in dumb parts of the net like that.



Furious George said:


> The hell they didn't.



I didn't see any of that behavior in the communities I did participate in, all I've seen is people in support of the game rag on those who don't and essentially try to reduce all complaint's to "You just don't like how Dante looks" which essentially the same as baiting a volatile pit bull.

Overall, this game still doesn't interest me but I don't really give a damn at this point. I'm really only here to talk about the goodness of OG DMC, which Velocity said was cool.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I always assumed Dante Lady and Tsih were having threesomes



Well they certainly seem trampy and slutty enough.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2012)

>Esua claims nobody ever overreacted
>Esua never actually looked at anybody's comments...


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2012)

You do know there are sites and communities beyond the ones you listed you know? No...I guess not.



Inuhanyou said:


> I always assumed Dante Lady and Tsih were having threesomes


Possibly, Dante is badass enough.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm not sure what they has to do with the point that you claimed NOBODY on the entirety of the internet overreacted... when they actually did. If anything, I should be saying the same to you because you seem to think just because they didn't happen in the handful of communities you frequent, that it happened nowhere.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> I didn't see any of that behavior in the communities I did participate in, all I've seen is people in support of the game rag on those who don't and essentially try to reduce all complaint's to "You just don't like how Dante looks" which essentially the same as baiting a volatile pit bull.



First of all, I really doubt that you are being truthful when you say that the places you visited didn't overreact like that... but one of the benefits of the "well, not in the places *I've* visited!" fallacies is that its impossible to combat because no one knows the places you visited but you. 

In spite of that though, yes, ALOT of people absolutely blacked out over the change in appearance. People have calmed down now but to say that an overreaction never happened is BS.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm surprised there's no slash fic of krory and esua.


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm not sure what they has to do with the point that you claimed NOBODY on the entirety of the internet overreacted... when they actually did. If anything, I should be saying the same to you because you seem to think just because they didn't happen in the handful of communities you frequent, that it happened nowhere.





Furious George said:


> First of all, I really doubt that you are being truthful when you say that the places you visited didn't overreact like that... but one of the benefits of the "well, not in the places *I've* visited!" fallacies is that its impossible to combat because no one knows the places you visited but you.
> 
> In spite of that though, yes, ALOT of people absolutely blacked out over the change in appearance. People have calmed down now but to say that an overreaction never happened is BS.



Whatever, I stand corrected. Maybe I should have said that *I've* never seen that type of outburst...and I haven't George.

Trish is still the hottest though.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I'm surprised there's no slash fic of krory and esua.



There's actually quite a bit of it, but only in the communities I frequent.


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2012)

I hate to ask this but....

wtf is a slash fic?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2012)

I doubt Dante tapped Trish, aside from the fact that she's a clone of his *mother*, they seem to have a pretty bro attitude towards each other in 4, which I thought was great. I always thought the game was going to a more Lady/Dante approach in 3 although it hardly focused on it and she barely appeared in 4 so it's all fanwak at this point.

You know what I'd like? A REmake treatment of DMC 2. Fix the entire fucking game, story, characters, gameplay, bosses so that it actually connects with the other 3 games in an organic way.



Canute87 said:


> Why do people care that much about how Dante looks? I mean I'm quite content that they never used the look they had at first. This one isn't a pain to look at and if the action is that good I'd be more amazed with the moves I'm pulling.



We've passed the point of solely complaining about his looks for a long time. The fact that DmC's overall gameplay package seems like a stepback to the last 2 games is what's ticking people off.

Not that it looks like shit. It looks good for what it is. I'll probably play it. After a few price drops.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 10, 2012)

I wanna say Krory's the seme

but it'd be hilarious if he was the uke.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I'm surprised there's no slash fic of krory and esua.





Krory said:


> There's actually quite a bit of it, but only in the communities I frequent.



 well played, sirs.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I wanna say Krory's the seme
> 
> but it'd be hilarious if he was the uke.



I'm totally a tsundere uke.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> I hate to ask this but....
> 
> wtf is a slash fic?



Take a guess....


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2012)

slickcat said:


> [YOUTUBE]oeg_Xp1wGM0[/YOUTUBE]



2:05. 

Way to fight the power, Dante.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2012)

Dante's such a dick.

He's interesting now.

AND HE LITTERS. SO COOL.


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I doubt Dante tapped Trish, aside from the fact that she's a clone of his *mother*, they seem to have a pretty bro attitude towards each other in 4, which I thought was great. I always thought the game was going to a more Lady/Dante approach in 3 although it hardly focused on it and she barely appeared in 4 so it's all fanwak at this point.
> 
> You know what I'd like? A REmake treatment of DMC 2. Fix the entire fucking game, story, characters, gameplay, bosses so that it actually connects with the other 3 games in an organic way.



Well, in the anime Lady appears more than Trish. Hell Lady didn't even know of Trish before that one episode. Lady vs Trish was the best shit ever. Lady was getting her ass whooped.

I wouldn't mind a remake of 2 either. It did have the best designed Dante in the series.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 10, 2012)

I loved all 4 games. Didn't really have a particular favorite in the series (though if I was forced at gunpoint to choose, I'd easily say the original just for the nostalgia), and though DMC2 was a little bit strange for my compared to it's predecessor, I still enjoyed it.

Well, except for the helicopter fight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> In all seriousness, its entirely possible. Out of all the DMC females, it seems much more plausible for Dante to tap Trish than any other main female in the series. It's Dante's main DMC shop "partner" even after they split for an unknown amount of time in the anime. Even when Trish came back Lady wondered was there something between them two with the way they acted.



she looks exactly like his mother.. stop reading weird ass doujins..


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2012)

Khris said:


> she looks exactly like his mother.. stop reading weird ass doujins..



What doujin? There is only two DMC doujins and they are recent and of Lady only.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 10, 2012)

The fact that Esua is so definitive says something

not something good

but it's something


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> What doujin? There is only two DMC doujins and they are recent and of Lady only.


----------



## The World (Jun 10, 2012)

Trish was his go to hoe who would get shit done for him. See a pimp named slickback for reference.

Lady was his bottom bitch he would slink back to(and actually fuck) who treated him like shit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2012)

The World said:


> Trish was his go to hoe who would get shit done for him. See a pimp named slickback for reference.



nothing is more badass then a Oedipus complex


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> FUCK YOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUU





Scorp A Derp said:


> FUCK               YOU


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

This game looks worse every time I look at it. At first I thought about buying it second hand ( Just so Capcom doesn't get my money for that piece of shit) but I think I will pass on that too, anyone willing to sell this game to someone doesn't deserve my money.


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2012)

zenieth said:


> The fact that Esua is so definitive says something
> 
> not something good
> 
> but it's something




I'm very knowledgeable on all things hentai.  I thought you knew that zeneth. 





The World said:


> Trish was his go to hoe who would get shit done for him. See a pimp named slickback for reference.
> 
> Lady was his bottom bitch he would slink back to(and actually fuck) who treated him like shit.





I still think he got some Trish though, or at least got some neck from her.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2012)

"I'm so super-knowledgeable of hentai I even have a FOLDER on my desktop."


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh God, your desktop is fucking awful.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 10, 2012)

Lol boasting about your hentai collection.


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> "I'm so super-knowledgeable of hentai I even have a FOLDER on my desktop."


With about 30GB worth of work, and that's only current stuff.



Scorp A Derp said:


> Oh God, your desktop is fucking awful.



Don't hate on da Yui. 




Gunners said:


> Lol boasting about your hentai collection.



My collection is small fry compared to some others I know.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 10, 2012)

lol esua levels of disgusting


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> lol esua levels of disgusting



Not as bad as your avatar.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm very knowledgeable on all things hentai.  I thought you knew that zeneth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Esura (Jun 10, 2012)

Would it of killed you to use a fucking laughing smiley or something?


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2012)

zenieth said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2012)

Watched the long ass gameplay video opinion is still the same and I'm sorry but _Reuben Langdon opinion doesn't matter_ to me Capcom.


Sephiroth said:


> Yeah I thought of this as well, an older badass more experienced Nero would be pretty cool.


Indeed


Esura said:


> Yeah, its a good way to tie up DMC2 with the rest of the series in a way that makes sense.


Yep was saying that earlier. 


Esura said:


> *DmC is the DMC for people who doesn't like DMC or Dante*.



DAT Gaf Quote


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2012)

Gino said:


> Watched the long ass gameplay video opinion is still the same and I'm sorry but _Reuben Langdon opinion doesn't matter_ to me Capcom.


LOL I wonder what he say. That DmC is the shit and not a piece of shit as Capcom paid him to? 



> Yep was saying that earlier.


Great minds think alike I guess. 



> DAT Gaf Quote


Best quote I've seen on GAF yet.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2012)

>Gaf quotes

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2012)

You must be extremely bored Krory.........


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2012)

Pay no mind to Yrok the Troll.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 11, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Yeah I thought of this as well, an older badass more experienced Nero would be pretty cool.



So basically just make him a straight up dante clone just instead of kinda one. 

The Reboot just sounds more and more needed.


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> So basically just make him a straight up dante clone just instead of kinda one.
> 
> The Reboot just sounds more and more needed.



He doesn't even play like Dante. I think an older Nero would be a bit more darker with his humor than Dante would I wager.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> He doesn't even play like Dante.


Yeah because that is what i fucking meant 


> I think an older Nero would be a bit more darker with his humor than Dante would I wager.


Maybe, or maybe he would be just as big a douchbag because of the increase of Experiance, ability and power.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2012)

Ahh how is pikmin 3 doing?


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Maybe, or maybe he would be just as big a douchbag because of the increase of Experiance, ability and power.



Maybe, maybe not. We'll never know now since Capcom is hellbent on destroying any franchise that isn't Monster Hunter, Resident Evil, or Street Fighter. I don't see these motherfuckers butchering MH to appeal to the mainstream western audience...


----------



## Corran (Jun 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> Maybe, maybe not. We'll never know now since Capcom is hellbent on destroying any franchise that isn't Monster Hunter, Resident Evil, or Street Fighter. I don't see these motherfuckers butchering MH to appeal to the mainstream western audience...



They seem to be doing well at butchering Resident Evil on their own


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2012)

Resident may cry of duty


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2012)

Residents of War: Modern Evilfare.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> We'll never know now since Capcom is hellbent on destroying any franchise that isn't Monster Hunter, Resident Evil, or Street Fighter. I don't see these motherfuckers butchering MH to appeal to the mainstream western audience...


 Their fixing the franchise if any thing, also Monster hunter is boring.

Also DMC never had nay problem in the west.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2012)

I finally watched the trailer for this.

Hilarious shit:

-Fuck you!
-Fuck _you_!
-FUCK YOOOOOOOOOOOOUBRBRLBRLLBRLBLRLBRLLR


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2012)

too much Hentai only means one thing.. you probably have doujins about incestuous relations material... and probably a lot.. also explains why you think Dante and Trish did it..


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 11, 2012)

its just gross, *shudders*


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jun 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> its just gross, *shudders*



I agree, this game is a travesty.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2012)

I wonder if u get a trophy if u say fuck a specific amount of times


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 11, 2012)

No, no, the trophy you get for saying enough profanities is called "Fuck you."


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 11, 2012)

pigdisgusting


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Their fixing the franchise if any thing, also Monster hunter is boring.
> 
> *Also DMC never had nay problem in the west.*


Exactly...which is why many people wonder why the reboot exists in the first place. Maybe after this Capcom would like...want to work on DMC5. Hopefully.



Khris said:


> too much Hentai only means one thing.. you probably have doujins about incestuous relations material... and probably a lot.. also explains why you think Dante and Trish did it..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I do, but that's not why I think so. Seemed obvious to me after the end of DMC1. Partners with benefits. Yeah, she looks like his mom but she is not his mom nor does she have a mother-like relationship with Dante therefore...not incestuous at all.

Although like someone else said, they did seem bro like in DMC4 though.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2012)

I hate Nero to death, but at least Nero was a different character they were free to ruin to their heart's content.

Y U TAKIN' A DUMP ON MY LOVELY CAMPY CHARACTER, CRAPCOM?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 11, 2012)

Nero will always be better than Dino though


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 11, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> So basically just make him a straight up dante clone just instead of kinda one.
> 
> The Reboot just sounds more and more needed.



There's a character I don't like in a franchise. 

*PRESS THE RESET BUTTON. REBOOT EVERYTHING.*

Overeacting much? Jesus Christ, at least Capcom is doing this shit with money in mind.

Nero's a serious business ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) when it come to his lovely little cardboard waifu, him being more experienced wouldn't change that. And then there's the detail of the gameplay which is night and day when put next to Dante.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> pigdisgusting


FUCK YOU


Esura said:


> Exactly...which is why many people wonder why the reboot exists in the first place. Maybe after this Capcom would like...want to work on DMC5. Hopefully.
> 
> 
> I do, but that's not why I think so. Seemed obvious to me after the end of DMC1. Partners with benefits. Yeah, she looks like his mom but she is not his mom nor does she have a mother-like relationship with Dante therefore...not incestuous at all.
> ...


FUCK YOU


Naruto said:


> I hate Nero to death, but at least Nero was a different character they were free to ruin to their heart's content.
> 
> Y U TAKIN' A DUMP ON MY LOVELY CAMPY CHARACTER, CRAPCOM?


FUCK YOU


Jon Snow said:


> Nero will always be better than Dino though


FUCK YOU


Deathbringerpt said:


> There's a character I don't like in a franchise.
> 
> *PRESS THE RESET BUTTON. REBOOT EVERYTHING.*
> 
> ...


FUCK YOU


----------



## Hugo Hill (Jun 11, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> FUCK YOU
> 
> FUCK YOU
> 
> ...





you're so cool and edgy.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 11, 2012)

I want a western company to reboot your fuck you.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2012)

Hugo Hill said:


> you're so cool and edgy.


I'm Donte, the domon kollor


Hatifnatten said:


> I want a western company to reboot your fuck you.


FUCK YOU


----------



## zenieth (Jun 11, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> FUCK YOU



Western Company here.

*Motherfuck You!*

fixed for western appeal.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> FUCK YOU
> 
> FUCK YOU
> 
> ...



This post wins the thread.


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2012)

>Doesn't like a character, so doesn't mind a reboot
>YOUR OPINION DOES NOT MATTER. NO ONE CARES WHAT YOU WANT.

>Likes a character, hates a reboot
>ONLY MY OPINION MATTERS, EVERY GAME SHOULD BE TAILORED TO ME AND ANYONE WHO DISAGREES IS WRONG AND ALSO A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Esura (Jun 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Doesn't like a character, so doesn't mind a reboot
> >YOUR OPINION DOES NOT MATTER. NO ONE CARES WHAT YOU WANT.
> 
> >Likes a character, hates a reboot
> >ONLY MY OPINION MATTERS, EVERY GAME SHOULD BE TAILORED TO ME AND ANYONE WHO DISAGREES IS WRONG AND ALSO A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Making a mountain of a molehill, typical Kory.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> Making a mountain of a molehill, typical Kory.



YOU DON'T LOOK A DAY OVER TWELVE HUNDRED.
FUCK YOU.


----------



## Vault (Jun 11, 2012)

FUCK YOU! ALL OF YOU

FUCK YOU!


----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2012)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YOOOOOOOUUUUUUU

/vomit


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2012)

I'M FUCK YOU, THE FUCK YOU KILLER. HAS A NICE FUCK YOU TO IT.

FUCK YOU.


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2012)

You fuckin ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)..........


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 11, 2012)

Not surprised a game only less intellectual people would like derails into _this_.


----------



## God (Jun 11, 2012)

is this piece of shit game out yet?


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Not surprised a game only less intellectual people would like derails into _this_.





Cubey said:


> is this piece of shit game out yet?


Jan 2013 to avoid the ass whoopings of this year.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 11, 2012)

Al Capone said:


> This post wins the thread.


No, FUCK YOU


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2012)

Fuck This Thread


----------



## Naruto (Jun 11, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I'M FUCK YOU, THE FUCK YOU KILLER. HAS A NICE FUCK YOU TO IT.
> 
> FUCK YOU.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Jun 11, 2012)

I SHOULD HAVE BEEN THE ONE TO FILL YOUR DARK SOUL WITH FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm proud of you guys


----------



## God (Jun 14, 2012)

so this game still sucks


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 14, 2012)

Inferior framerate. Slower speed than previous DMC games.


----------



## Gino (Jun 14, 2012)

But somehow the better game.........


----------



## scerpers (Jun 15, 2012)

Gino said:


> But somehow the better game.........



Don't make me say it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2012)

Gino said:


> But somehow the better game.........



Better story better game


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2012)

better ingredients better pizza.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 15, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Better story better game



This is what plebeians ACTUALLY believe.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2012)

Imply DMC was ever a franchise of class.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, it was a franchise of over the top CUURRRRRAYZAH action.

This game is just slow dog shit with a dark n' edgy plot.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 15, 2012)

YUCK     FOU


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Don't make me say it.



FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...........heh


----------



## InFam0us (Jun 15, 2012)

> Q: How hard has it been to maintain sixty frames-per-second with your goals for the combat?
> A: [laughs] It's really very hard, especially since we don't want to sacrifice visual quality while maintaining a lot of the detail and over the top effects and action. It is very hard and challenging to maintain sixty frames-per-second. Platinum has lot of experience in that area. That's where they excel. From the beginning keeping that sixty frames per action and maintaining that good pace and feel of an action game was a priority. They're not going to compromise on that. Thirty frames and sixty frames are completely different types of games. They're staying at sixty frames



From the Revengeance thread but still.



> *From the beginning keeping that sixty frames per action and maintaining that good pace and feel of an action game was a priority. They're not going to compromise on that. Thirty frames and sixty frames are completely different types of games. *


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Yeah, it was a franchise of over the top CUURRRRRAYZAH action.



Doesn't look like that has changed.


----------



## Darmody (Jun 15, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> YUCK     FOU



Wow, even "fuck you" got a reboot already


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2012)

*"I do say i it is in my humble opinion you should go fornicate your self thoroughly."*


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 15, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Doesn't look like that has changed.



You and I have *very* different interpretations of the term "CUUHHRAZZZY ACTION" it would seem.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 15, 2012)

This game actually looks more promising now... But it's not a certifiable day one purchase like Metal Gear Revengeance, is. 

It just kinda seems like that at first, I thought it was gonna be as terrible as Ninja Gaiden 3 is. But now, it looks like it'll be much better than it, but I'm still gonna remain weary of it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> You and I have *very* different interpretations of the term "CUUHHRAZZZY ACTION" it would seem.



not really.


----------



## Esura (Jun 15, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> This game actually looks more promising now... But it's not a certifiable day one purchase like Metal Gear Revengeance, is.
> 
> It just kinda seems like that at first, I thought it was gonna be as terrible as Ninja Gaiden 3 is. *But now, it looks like it'll be much better than it*, but I'm still gonna remain weary of it.



It does to you? NG3 that bad? Damn I'm scared of trying NG3 now.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 15, 2012)

*YOU*

**


----------



## Esura (Jun 15, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Imply DMC was ever a franchise of class.



It was in a class of it's own. It inspired other action gaming developers to do what they do. Its a classic series plan and simple. Got one bump in the road but the rest of the entries are solid as a rock. You have a likable protagonist, tight gameplay, hardcore soundtracks, and awesome designs for levels and bosses.

So many fond memories of DMC3 and to a lesser extent 4. I put so much hours into those games.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 15, 2012)

Esura said:


> It does to you? NG3 that bad? Damn I'm scared of trying NG3 now.


From what I've heard, it's at least bad in the sense that it doesn't hold up to the standards of Ninja Gaiden games. There's been complaints about it being less gory and more easy. It's not so terrible if you looked at it as a regular game, but as a Ninja Gaiden game, it apparently fails at it.

But hopefully if you do try it, you'll at least rent it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Better story better game



No. Not necessarily. I don't completely agree.

I enjoy good story. But a story alone doesn't make a game, nor determine it. Gameplay is important too. Though attached emphasized value between story and gameplay depends on the game's genre itself and what you yourself enjoy, gameplay is essential. It IS a video game, after all.

DMC being an action game, gameplay is quite essential. Good story is just a bonus in the action game genre, and, over the years, game makers are raising the standard bit by bit with delivering good story alongside good gameplay with games.

If DmC wasn't a DMC game, I'd be looking forward to it.

However, since it is a DMC game, I'm just disappointed by the gameplay thus far. The 30 FPS affects it and does show in the in-game gameplay videos -- slower combo speed, definitely not as smooth. Like getting a new car that looks utterly fantastic but your previous vehicle actually performs better than it.

Story may be a step up from what we have from the DMC games in terms of ambition at least. But so far seen, I'd say it's gameplay is below DMC's standard.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2012)

The 30FPS thing actually does seem to be increasingly important - didn't PlatinumGames subtly hint at something like that while they were talking about Revengeance? Something about how a game at 30FPS and a game at 60FPS were completely different?


----------



## InFam0us (Jun 15, 2012)

Velocity said:


> The 30FPS thing actually does seem to be increasingly important - didn't PlatinumGames subtly hint at something like that while they were talking about Revengeance? Something about how a game at 30FPS and a game at 60FPS were completely different?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2012)

I remember NT's (or was it Tameem's?) assurance that, despite the 30 FPS, DmC will play like the standard 60 FPS DMC game.

From the DmC gameplay seen so far, it certainly doesn't look like the standard 60 FPS DMC game. So I doubt it'll play like one.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2012)

InFam0us said:


>



Yeah, that totally wasn't a jab at Ninja Theory or anything. 



Al Capone said:


> I remember NT's (or was it Tameem's?) assurance that, despite the 30 FPS, DmC will play like the standard 60 FPS DMC game.
> 
> From the DmC gameplay seen so far, it certainly doesn't look like the standard 60 FPS DMC game. So I doubt it'll play like one.



Yeah, it's pretty obvious so far that DmC plays entirely differently to DMC. Whereas the original games were all about speed, accuracy and combo maintenance, it looks a lot like the new game is more about juggling enemies in the air.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 15, 2012)

Al Capone said:


> I remember NT's (or was it Tameem's?) assurance that, despite the 30 FPS, DmC will play like the standard 60 FPS DMC game.
> 
> From the DmC gameplay seen so far, it certainly doesn't look like the standard 60 FPS DMC game. So I doubt it'll play like one.



Not exactly play but "feel" like a game on 60fps



But I agree on your last paragraph


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 15, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> not really.



Angry maggot swearing a lot=/=CUURHHRAZZY

Using a huge bike as nunchucks=CUUHHRAZZZYYYY

lrn2devilmaycry 

I can give you visual aids if you want.


----------



## Gino (Jun 15, 2012)

Playing DMC4 on Pc right now Dat DMC DNA


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 16, 2012)

So according to a Capcom Unity poster who played the demo, Dante's fighting style seems to be a mix between DMC3/4's Trickster, Swordmaster, Royal Guard and a little of Nero's moves throughout Human/Angel and Devil mode. Most combos can be canceled at a certain point, most of them after the first attack.

Air dash is useless as it lacks any kind of invincible frames, unlike Trickster air dash while DmC's regular evade is completely broken since the entire animation is composed of nothing but invincible frames and it's much quicker than the trickster dash or Bayonetta's evade.

The style meter is much more lenient and you won't lose the entire style meter if you're hit when you have an S rank, it's downgraded to B instead. There's no taunt mechanic that's integrated to the style meter, in fact, there's no taunt at all. Because it would break the immersion of the serious moments, apparently. (FUCK YOU)

Parrying is the game's version of the royal guard , you need perfect timing and you take no damage and it stuns your enemy. Since the controls are pretty responsive, it seems to work fine.

The auto lock seems to be terrible as it literally glues Dante to the enemies he's facing, making the task of fighting monsters behind you an almost random affair.

Devil Trigger is also completely broken since it has everything that it used to have with the added ability of making your enemies float in the air helpless and instead of healing you proportionally to the damage you deal while DT'ed, it actually heals you accordingly to the amount of mana points you have, becoming a glorified health pack. Since it depletes faster on the ground, the idea is to kill enemies while in the air. The trade off is barely relevant.

The game is pretty responsive and fast for a 30 fps game but it shows when played against 3 and 4. The execution speed is slower overall.


Well, for me it's a mix of good and bad. Seems the game will be much easier if this shit passes on to the final product. There's too much conflict between NT's game design with Capcom's established style system, it's a bit of a mess. I'll play it but it's nowhere near close to a day one buy.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2012)

My gripes:



Deathbringerpt said:


> *The style meter is much more lenient and you won't lose the entire style meter if you're hit when you have an S rank, it's downgraded to B instead*. There's no taunt's mechanic that's integrated to the style meter, in fact, there's no taunt at all. Because it would break the immersion of the serious moments, apparently. (FUCK YOU)



The hell? That's a real dumb down that shouldn't have been adjusted.



> Devil Trigger is also completely broken since it has everything that it used to have with the added ability of making your enemies floating in the air helpless and instead of healing you proportionally to the damage you deal with DT'ed, it actually heals you accordingly to the amount of mana points you have, becoming a glorified health pack. Since it depletes faster on the ground, the idea is to kill enemies while in the air. The trade off is barely relevant.



Ugh. Don't fix what isn't broken.

Plus, floating in the air? The freaking heck?



> The game is pretty responsive and fast for a 30 fps game but it shows when played against 3 and 4. The execution speed is slower overall.



Looks like I and other people concerned about the 30 FPS issue are right.

Final product has yet to come. But not hopeful about it, never mind looking forward to it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2012)

I find it hilarious how the trailer that got released on PSN less than a week ago (I think) still has that "This is a game still under development blablabla" bullshit

It's not going to play any different


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2012)

Every game says that before release...just how it is.


----------



## Esura (Jun 16, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Every game says that before release...just how it is.



That's not exactly true. Very few games I've seen constantly release trailers with that like DmC. I guess they are using that to save themselves from backlash and criticism but people still gonna talk about it.

Now I've seen some trailers that would state "Final product may be different" or something like that but not as much as this.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 16, 2012)

Al Capone said:
			
		

> The hell? That's a real dumb down that shouldn't have been adjusted.


Actually, that's true of the other games as well. In DMC3, if your Stylish rank is "Sweet!", "SShowtime!" or "SSStylish!" and you get hit, the Stylish meter disappears, but if you start to build Stylish meter again quickly enough it will reappear at "Blast!". "Alright!" degrades to "Crazy!" in the same fashion, and so on. DMC4 is basically the same way, except the Stylish meter doesn't even disappear, it just degrades.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 16, 2012)

No taunt?

Shame. I really liked that little touch on dmc games.


----------



## Angelus (Jun 16, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> There's no taunt mechanic that's integrated to the style meter, in fact, there's no taunt at all. Because it would break the immersion of the serious moments, apparently. (FUCK YOU)



Oh come on, that's just stupid. Why would taunting break the immersion of a game set in the DMC universe?

There is nothing like taunting an enemy while he is about to strike, just to evade or block at the last second an counter that friend 

The rest seems like a mixed bag to me also. Like you said, it's far from a day one buy as things are now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2012)

Final Ultima said:


> Actually, that's true of the other games as well. In DMC3, if your Stylish rank is "Sweet!", "SShowtime!" or "SSStylish!" and you get hit, the Stylish meter disappears, but if you start to build Stylish meter again quickly enough it will reappear at "Blast!". "Alright!" degrades to "Crazy!" in the same fashion, and so on. DMC4 is basically the same way, except the Stylish meter doesn't even disappear, it just degrades.



That so? Hmm. My memory and I stand corrected.


----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2012)

FUCK YO THOUGHT'S! I'M GOD AND BITCH YOU NOT! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPFlxN5InK0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4_tleYBTB8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 17, 2012)

Why is this thread still active?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 17, 2012)

They canceled Bay's TANT reboot. Why can't this, equally disgusting reboot, be canceled too.


----------



## Gino (Jun 17, 2012)

Because some gamers just wanna watch Great Franchises Burn.......


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 18, 2012)

Meh, this game'll still be better than whatever the next future COD sequels are, regardless. And like I said earlier, it looks to be much better than Ninja Gaiden 3, so that at least counts for something.

Overall, maybe it fails as a DMC game, but as game overall it looks to be at least a possible non rental. It's definitely not a day one buy material though. I understand how loyal DMC fans feel about this game due to the fact it's completely different, but I feel that it should at least be given a chance.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jun 18, 2012)

Definently not a day one buy, and definently not to gonna support the NT, so I'm just gonna wait and buy it used or rent it, if the videostore down here is still up and running.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 19, 2012)

I wonder what kind of action game NT could have come up with given the same time and amount of resources as they have for this game.

I've never really though NT was much to write home about, but with this game you can tell they're really giving it their all. They've got some great ideas for an action game, just not necessarily for a DMC action game. 

Would have been nice to see NT take a crack at their own action franchise.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2012)

Angelus said:


> Oh come on, that's just stupid. Why would taunting break the immersion of a game set in the DMC universe?
> 
> There is nothing like taunting an enemy while he is about to strike, just to evade or block at the last second an counter that friend



Well, from a story perspective, taunting in 3 and 4 made sense according to Dante's character. Even in moment of crisis, his cockiness in 3 and relaxed confidence in 4 made him show off all the time, he was constantly doing that in cinematics whether it was with other plot important characters or during enemy introduction videos.

Story relevance aside, it was a breath of fresh air seeing a action game actually take what was a pretty irrelevant mechanic and make it part of a score system in a fast paced action game.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 14, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, from a story perspective, taunting in 3 and 4 made sense according to Dante's character.



Taunting was in DMC1 but was the more simple and basic



Some other stuff from Comic-con


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank god 

Just go my hands on DMC2, haven't got around to touching it though.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 15, 2012)

You're better off not touching the game at all


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 15, 2012)

Before even playing it? That sounds a bit foolhardy  i'm getting tired of the same kneejerk reactions for like 8 months


----------



## Esura (Jul 15, 2012)

He was talking about DMC2 dude...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 15, 2012)

Well fuck, disregard what i said then 

And yeah, your better off not playing DMC2. Its not like it matters to the storyline of DMC1 DMC3 or 4


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 15, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Taunting was in DMC1 but was the more simple and basic



Yeah, I know, it didn't really served any gameplay purpose so I didn't bother mentioning it.

Good to know that Itsuno is trying to unfuck Ninja Theory's AMAZING OSCAR WINNING FUCK YOU STORY related decisions that take away what little true originality Devil May Cry had. And that Capcom considers the established franchise very much alive, probably as a back up plan if DmC bombs.


----------



## Kamuto (Jul 15, 2012)

Im actually kinda glad, gives me more time to get the money


----------



## Taylor (Jul 15, 2012)

So when is it actually coming out in stores worldwide?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 15, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah, I know, it didn't really served any gameplay purpose so I didn't bother mentioning it.



Taunts have always been about restoring DT and preventing the style meter from going down. DMC1 was no exception



> Taunts in Devil May Cry serve mainly to replenish the Devil Trigger gauge and prevent the Style Gauge from resetting. There are two kinds of taunts: single-handed and double-handed. Pressing the R2 button rapidly will execute a double-handed taunt, while pressing the R2 button slowly or partially will execute a single-handed taunt. Double-handed taunts replenish more of the Devil Trigger gauge, up to two full glyphs, compared to single-handed taunts, which replenish a maximum of one glyph, but are more difficult to execute. The total amount of the D.T. gauge restored by a taunt is also affected by the distance Dante is from the enemy. The farther away, the less D.T. gauge Dante receives.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 15, 2012)

Shit, I have been playing the first game WRONGLY all these years. The fuck is wrong with me.


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Taunts have always been about restoring DT and preventing the style meter from going down. DMC1 was no exception


----------



## Gino (Jul 15, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Taunting was in DMC1 but was the more simple and basic
> 
> 
> 
> Some other stuff from Comic-con




Reading to me like if this disaster tanks (which it will) Capcom can say we were just fucking with you dudes here have the real DMC with Regenerators and shit


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 15, 2012)

Well at least (or unfortunately) Capcom has Resident Evil 6 to make up for losses.

They used to be a company for the fans, now it's only one of sales, just like Square.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 15, 2012)

30 FPS can feel just as nice as 60 FPS?

Looking at the air comboing of DmC when compared to DMC3 and DMC4, the difference is clearly apparent.

They shouldn't have downgraded to 30 FPS in the first place.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 15, 2012)

Al Capone said:


> Looking at the air comboing of DmC when compared to DMC3 and DMC4, the difference is clearly apparent.



Well to be fair the biggest reason for the difference is the lack of a lock-on button, not just the framerate.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 15, 2012)

Wait, this game has no manual lock on? Are you serious?  Oh God...Auto lock on...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 16, 2012)

still not cancelled? Pigdisgusting


----------



## Corruption (Jul 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> And yeah, your better off not playing DMC2. Its not like it matters to the storyline of DMC1 DMC3 or 4



So the general consensus is to skip DMC2? I'm playing through the HD collection, haven't gotten far in the first game yet.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jul 16, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> still not cancelled? Pigdisgusting



What's so disgusting?

Look, so it's not the usual DMC game. I get it. But this game looks like it'll overall be a good game. You're acting like this is the worst game to ever come out of Capcom. This game already looks better than DMC2. There's nothing to worry about brah. You don't like it? Simply don't post in this thread.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 17, 2012)

Corruption said:


> So the general consensus is to skip DMC2? I'm playing through the HD collection, haven't gotten far in the first game yet.



General consensus is, you'd be doing yourself a favor to play 1 and then 3 special edition in that order 

2 definitely should never have been made. I thought 4 was so-so, but still miles better than 2. 1 and 3 are great games.


----------



## Esura (Jul 17, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> What's so disgusting?
> 
> Look, so it's not the usual DMC game. I get it. But this game looks like it'll overall be a good game. You're acting like this is the worst game to ever come out of Capcom. *This game already looks better than DMC2. There's nothing to worry about brah.* You don't like it? Simply don't post in this thread.



Eh....I dunno.....


----------



## Vergil642 (Jul 17, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> What's so disgusting?
> 
> Look, so it's not the usual DMC game. I get it. But this game looks like it'll overall be a good game. You're acting like this is the worst game to ever come out of Capcom. This game already looks better than DMC2. There's nothing to worry about brah. You don't like it? Simply don't post in this thread.



Yeah...DMC2's trailers looked better than this. Just sayin'.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 9, 2012)

So, you see DmC gameplay and you see DMC 2 gameplay and you think 2 looks better?

Well, I'm against the existence of DmC every day of the week but that's just fucking stupid.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 9, 2012)

Meh. This game is meh but it doesn't look like DMC. It would be much much better if they didn't call it Devil May Cry.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 9, 2012)

Well they did


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 9, 2012)

this doesn't look like a bad game entirely.. *though the environments are shite* but yeah, i'll be damned if i bought this.. i want them to do 5 already.. and yeah, I want Nero back


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 9, 2012)

You people hating on this game have no taste


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 9, 2012)

It looks fine to me. I think all the hate just got to mainstream that people just do it without thinking.

It may not be in the same level as DMC1 or 3, but 4 wasn't either and was still a decent game. At least, i can rely on the standby "atleast its better than DMC2".

Either way, i don't really take it as a Devil may Cry game, but a game made by Ninja theory based on the Devil May Cry branding


----------



## Gino (Aug 9, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> You people hating on this game have no taste



 you gotta be shitting me


----------



## DedValve (Aug 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> It looks fine to me. I think all the hate just got to mainstream that people just do it without thinking.
> 
> It may not be in the same level as DMC1 or 3, but 4 wasn't either and was still a decent game. At least, i can rely on the standby "atleast its better than DMC2".
> 
> Either way, i don't really take it as a Devil may Cry game, but a game made by Ninja theory based on the Devil May Cry branding



Thats exactly what I do with current Resident Evils, but that doesn't change the fact that it's still pretty shit (bar RE4). 

I expect no different from this sadly, I'd be much more relaxed if I was confident in the future of Sega and their relationship with Platinum.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 10, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I expect no different from this sadly, I'd be much more relaxed if I was confident in the future of Sega and their relationship with Platinum.



After the Max Anarchy debacle and with Platinum working with Nintendo and Konami now, I doubt they're best buddies nowadays.

Too bad, I wanted a sequel to Bayonetta and Vanquish.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 10, 2012)

off topic question: Is the bayonetta franchise something exclusive between Sega and Platinum by contract? If I recall weren't they only suppose to make 3-4 games for Sega exclusively then their free to work with anyone? 

If that's the case, couldn't we still see Bayonetta 2 published by someone other than Sega? 

Ontopic: Dante's hair sucks and some other mumbo jumbo rant about how capcom is ruining the gaming industry and other stuff.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 10, 2012)

I will kill everyone involved with this shitfest, so that there would never be a shit sequel.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=903X23ISK-o[/YOUTUBE]

Well...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 10, 2012)

DedValve said:


> off topic question: Is the bayonetta franchise something exclusive between Sega and Platinum by contract? If I recall weren't they only suppose to make 3-4 games for Sega exclusively then their free to work with anyone?
> 
> If that's the case, couldn't we still see Bayonetta 2 published by someone other than Sega?
> 
> Ontopic: Dante's hair sucks and some other mumbo jumbo rant about how capcom is ruining the gaming industry and other stuff.



It's all Sega. They payed for it, they own the rights.

So yeah, don't hold your breath for any Sega published sequels. Especially since Sega wants to focus heavily on digital with a few exceptions like Sonic, Yakuza, Total War and Aliens.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 10, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's all Sega. They payed for it, they own the rights.
> 
> So yeah, don't hold your breath for any Sega published sequels. Especially since Sega wants to focus heavily on digital with a few exceptions like Sonic, Yakuza, Total War and Aliens.




...Just put a bullet in my brain now


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 10, 2012)

And Kamiya is working on a pseudo Pikmin action management game. Meaning the only game to looks forward  from Platinum Games is Revengeance.

Yay.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 10, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And Kamiya is working on a pseudo Pikmin action management game. Meaning the only game to looks forward  from Platinum Games is Revengeance.
> 
> Yay.



What Max Anarchy/anarchy reigns gets no love?


----------



## DedValve (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't know much about p-100 so I don't have anything to say on that other than I'm loving the Viewtiful Joe look alikes. 

Completely forgot about Reveangence and Max Anarchy. Especially since I pre-ordered the latter...if it ever get's here.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 10, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> What Max Anarchy/anarchy reigns gets no love?



Completely indifferent to it. Multiplayer focused and it has a limited fighting system when compared to DMC and Bayonetta. That's what I want in an action game. Single player campaign and a deep fighting system.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 10, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Completely indifferent to it. Multiplayer focused and it has a limited fighting system when compared to DMC and Bayonetta. That's what I want in an action game. Single player campaign and a deep fighting system.



Fair point, I guess.


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2012)

Gotta love multiversal Dante


----------



## Vergil642 (Aug 10, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=903X23ISK-o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Well...



Look at this video people.

This is the game a number of you are defending.

Look upon all they have wrought and weep, for it is the doom of the franchise.

I'm already jumping ship to Revengeance. Platinum all the way baby. If I can't have a DMC sequel I'll settle for a spiritual one.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 10, 2012)

Revengeance is its own game. Bayonetta is the spiritual sequel to Devil May Cry.


----------



## Gino (Aug 10, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Look at this video people.
> 
> This is the game a number of you are defending.
> 
> ...



 lol CapTheory 

Revengeance is going to be awesome.........hopefully


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't see anything worse than DMC2 in that video  Granted you can't get much worse than that


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I don't see anything worse than DMC2 in that video  Granted you can't get much worse than that



Reminds me of Dante's Inferno more than anything. (Badum-tish!)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 11, 2012)

And that was a decent game if your looking for a good GOW clone on 360  Just...don't mention malebolge...its like the game designers stopped giving a fuck right about there


----------



## Kishido (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Axl Low (Aug 11, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=903X23ISK-o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Well...



really?
one axe in devil trigger = letter change?

...
Easiest DMC to Trip S rank ever


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't know but Ninja Theory blames capcom


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 12, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> one axe in devil trigger = letter change?



To be fair, in DMC1 one fully charged punch with Ifrit to Nightmare's core = a letter change. I forget if it had to be DT-ed or not though


----------



## Vergil642 (Aug 12, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> To be fair, in DMC1 one fully charged punch with Ifrit to Nightmare's core = a letter change. I forget if it had to be DT-ed or not though



True, but that was when the gameplay was basic dial-a-combo gameplay. DMC3 and 4 have since rendered that completely obsolete. From a gameplay perspective DMC1's only real redeeming feature is the legacy it left. It doesn't really hold up to the modern DMC gameplay. And neither does DmC's, except DmC hasn't got an excuse as it's coming from two games with epic gameplay, while DMC1 is what, 11 years old and revolutionised it's genre?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 12, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> I don't know but Ninja Theory blames capcom



Oh this is pretty old. But it shows that they are expecting this game to fall so they outright said to blame it on Capcom. If this game was getting good feedback then he would never of said that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 12, 2012)

Well yeah, fans jumped on the hate bandwagon, that's why he felt he had to defend his product by saying Capcom endorsed and wanted the changes to Dante's design. Its not rocket science


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 12, 2012)

Hell I was on the hate bandwagon,but I'll buy the game,see how it is and honestly looking at it doesn't look that bad,of course it's not in par with the dmc gameplay,but not that bad.
The story could be ending up being goood.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 12, 2012)

I won't. Reveangence and Max Anarchy has my money.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 14, 2012)

Vergil 





He actually looks awesome :amazed


----------



## Kishido (Aug 14, 2012)

He looks awesome


----------



## Kishido (Aug 14, 2012)

BTW it seems that he has white hair as standard... Soprobably Dante once again has to awaken fully


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm surprised how little he's been changed appearance-wise. And I'm guessing his power's more evolved since his hair is already white


----------



## Amuro (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow he looks like Vergil


----------



## Kishido (Aug 14, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> I'm surprised how little he's been changed appearance-wise. And I'm guessing his power's more evolved since his hair is already white



Yep it actually is this way... Dante is one step behind once again... So there is no doubt at the end white hair dante will be fully come back without transformation


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 14, 2012)

Full renders


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 14, 2012)

and here's the Gamescom trailer

[YOUTUBE]jccTX6Q-s28[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Aug 14, 2012)

*WHAT DID THEY DO TO VERGIL?!?!* He's not some damn freedom fighter with pansy blonde hair that _cares about other people's feelings_! 

Oh, and "We are brothers, after all". Worst. Delivered. Line. Yet.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 14, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> and here's the Gamescom trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jccTX6Q-s28[/YOUTUBE]



Thank You very much.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah the dialog seemed off. 

And Vergil's clearly playing the nice guy to back-stab Dante by the end.

At the very least, he's clearly not stable


----------



## Gino (Aug 14, 2012)

So Vergil is a little bitch now


Ninja Theory


----------



## Kishido (Aug 14, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Yeah the dialog seemed off.
> *
> And Vergil's clearly playing the nice guy to back-stab Dante by the end.*
> 
> At the very least, he's clearly not stable



This clearly will happen. Dante will be fooled and it is only Vergil's way to seeok more power. Dante is jsut used


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 14, 2012)

Honestly, this Vergil looks like he'd be right at home in the old series, fruity coat and everything. Not necessarily as Vergil mind you


----------



## Vault (Aug 14, 2012)

Loool the dialogue is really bad. "we are brothers...after all"


----------



## Amuro (Aug 14, 2012)

We are brothers, after all.

It still _looks_ good, but so did Heavenly Sword.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2012)

yup.. final nail


----------



## slickcat (Aug 14, 2012)

Meh I m buying the game, I am a DMC fan but I need my action game fix, the combat is at a decent level, where I can manage it, also seems dante has a new punch weapon, could be gilgamesh, ifrit, beowulf eitherway I prefer melee weapons to swords. 

btw trailer sucked.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2012)

Darksiders 2, Metal Gear Rising, and Lords of Shadow(even though i hate the reboot) are all better action games than this one..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 14, 2012)

Velocity said:


> *WHAT DID THEY DO TO VERGIL?!?!* He's not some damn freedom fighter with pansy blonde hair that _cares about other people's feelings_!
> 
> Oh, and "We are brothers, after all". Worst. Delivered. Line. Yet.



Took the very words out of my mouth, I just.....I can't get mad anymore. I can only miserably laugh now.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 14, 2012)

@Khris, All those games are on my list, but who knows how many action adventure games of this type there ll be next yr.For the duration of Jan - August, I ve only bought  KOA, Dragons Dogma and now DS2 and Sleeping dogs and thats it. I only play action adventure / fighters, so I dont get to play past 4 -5 games a yr.

I could care less about the story and I never really liked dante anyway too noisy, I like vergil more. Regardless I m not a die hard fan to kill myself because of the changes. 

I m at the age where I dont care about the semantics of these games, I just need a good combat system and I ll buy it,its not like I was a god in the previous DMCs anyway even if I beat them on DMD. making up my own combos wasnt like those guys on youtube. So for me this will do just fine. 

Hopefully the game doesn't sell well when the main fans hold out and it can revert to the old series. To each their own.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 14, 2012)

Trailer could have been better.
At first, I wasn't used to the new looks and all but.. it grew on me after a while.
The game play action looks pretty good and it's coming for PC, might as well get it. And since there will be a PC version there might be a mod for Dante's hair looks for the classic look. Maybe.
'sides I wanna this new Angel weapon system they added.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 14, 2012)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA DANTE VERGIL. 

*goes back to Bayonetta*


----------



## Kishido (Aug 14, 2012)

OK the story sucks... But he can redeem himself if it was his plan all along becoming an asshole backstabbing Dante at the end


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2012)

reads "Vergil Is A Gifted Multi-Millionaire That Hates Demons" 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 14, 2012)

Game is looking better and better


----------



## Gino (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks like ass.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 14, 2012)

looks like ass indeed, just because its the heavenly sword format doesnt mean his arm gloves have to punch like a snail. Ugggh was looking forward to some beowulf attacks.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 14, 2012)

That looked badass, love the design of the game.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 14, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> That looked badass, love the design of the game.


----------



## Gino (Aug 14, 2012)

Nope he's just crazymtf


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 14, 2012)

Khris said:


> Darksiders 2, Metal Gear Rising, and Lords of Shadow(even though i hate the reboot) are all better action games than this one..



IKR. Can you say rental?


----------



## Vergil642 (Aug 14, 2012)

Learn the difference, it could save your life.

In other news, I may not even pirate this anymore now it's directly aggravated my inner fanboy


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 14, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Learn the difference, it could save your life.
> 
> In other news, I may not even pirate this anymore now it's directly aggravated my inner fanboy




They gave Chris Redfield a sword.  What the fuck?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2012)

the design looks ok(not as nearly as good as the original's).. but the personality and backstory is beyond horrible..


----------



## DedValve (Aug 14, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Learn the difference, it could save your life.
> 
> In other news, I may not even pirate this anymore now it's directly aggravated my inner fanboy



Buy a cheap harddrive or flashdrive. Pirate it on that, destroy the drive. Pirating goes up, sales go downs, and you stuff it to the man. Win/win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 14, 2012)

i am ready to seed this fucking game just so that people pirate it and not buy it


----------



## DedValve (Aug 14, 2012)

hmm baby I don't think you want your seed in Capcoms trash but whatever floats your boat. 

*starts up utorrent*


----------



## The World (Aug 14, 2012)

This new Vergil looks like an anime ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) compared to his regal DMC3 counterpart


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 14, 2012)

Well it was about time they fucked up vergil too


----------



## The World (Aug 14, 2012)

Soundtrack to mah life. Next to Chumbawamba of course 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Pv2hETf9ts[/YOUTUBE]

Might can trolls everything CRAPUKOM!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI__VXS9jNQ[/YOUTUBE]

FOOLISHNESS NINJA THEORY FOOLISHNESS!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBXNHlQ6_ik&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 14, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> Well it was about time they fucked up vergil too



Omfg  rep


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2012)

WTF DID I JUST SAW? Vergil looks like a suave gay prostitute. 

He even talks like one! 

Thats the final nail in the coffin, way to go Crapcom.

 I will flame anyone who buys this shit.


----------



## Gino (Aug 14, 2012)

New Vergil I swear to god this is his theme song


----------



## Wicked (Aug 14, 2012)

Vergils appearance doesn't bother me, what's more important is his katana game .


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 14, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> Well it was about time they fucked up vergil too





TerminaTHOR said:


> WTF DID I JUST SAW? Vergil looks like a suave gay prostitute.
> 
> Thats the final nail in the coffin, way to go Crapcom.
> 
> I will flame everyone who buys this shit.



The best thing about this is reading the reactions of the angry fans 

This is why reboots should never happen unless it happens under the hands of someone *extremely* talented.


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2012)

uh

wow

the dmc names in the dirt


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 14, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> The best thing about this is reading the reactions of the angry fans
> 
> This is why reboots should never happen unless it happens under the hands of someone *extremely* talented.



Reboots should only happen when its needed. In DMC case a reboot was not needed at all.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 14, 2012)

The trailer reminded me of another trailer of that awful Taylor Lautner movie


----------



## Gino (Aug 14, 2012)

Dat youtube dislike barGlorious


----------



## Hollow Prince (Aug 14, 2012)

WTF did I just watch?! Vergil never really seemed like to type to just stab you in the back, he'd make it known he has other objectives in mind and work with you. Plus, he looks like a 80's douchebag prep, who has the hot the girl and looses her to the other guy at the end of the movie.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2012)

Ninja Theory and Capcom have one thing in common. They both support gay marriage. 

I wish Crapcom go bankrupt soon to let them realize how pathetic and incompetent they've become and fix the error of their ways.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 15, 2012)

Hollow Prince said:


> WTF did I just watch?! Vergil never really seemed like to type to just stab you in the back, he'd make it known he has other objectives in mind and work with you. Plus, he looks like a 80's douchebag prep, who has the hot the girl and looses her to the other guy at the end of the movie.




I swear on all that is DMC you just summed up not only the game but the creative direction of Ninja Theory. That's all the game is. It's a fucking 80s high school movie with demons.






TerminaTHOR said:


> I wish Crapcom go bankrupt soon to let them realize how pathetic and incompetent they've become and fix the error of their ways.



I don't know. The fan in me wants to burn their fucking offices but the working man in me doesn't want anyone unemployed. Even if they're the incompetent lazy fucks at Crapcom and Ninja Theory. Let the sales sort them out.

Edit: Whoa whoa wait did that trailer say Pre-Order? As in, it's assuming that people are going to want to reserve this shit? Oh yeah, you don't want to miss your chance to pick up DMC on account of it being sold out. Omfg  I'm beating up anyone I see buy this game.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Aug 15, 2012)

Poor Vergil.  I thought he'd be spared and wouldn't have an imitation appear in this crap of a game.


----------



## Gino (Aug 15, 2012)

No shame


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 15, 2012)

The rest of them being unemployed is collateral damage, they're a bunch of lazy fucks anyway.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 15, 2012)

*If I can be serious...*

all joking aside it's shit like this that makes people lose their faith in gaming as an art, an industry, even shit to kill time. The DMC series has always struck a chord with fans because it embraced a Japanese mainstay that emotion could be conveyed through combat. The combat itself reinvented the action/adventure genre by allowing gamers to do things they couldn't at any point in the past.

The stories while not on the level of Castelvania maybe still had powerful themes and characters you cared about.

DMC - With great power blah blah

DMC 2 - What you are does not define who you are.

DMC 3 - Your past is important not because it defines you but because it teaches you about yourself.

DMC 4 - Love is stronger than death.


This shit right here?! This is unacceptable. It is fucking unacceptable!! Capcom basically told every single fan on the planet "Fuck you. You're going to buy this shit because we said so." They handed one of their BEST franchises to Ninja Theory, a team which near as I can tell is composed of monkeys and they let them handle DMC. Capcom didn't do that shit with Street Fighter or Resident Evil did they? They have a certain standard of quality (RE aside) that they hold their franchises to, but basically gave the DMC series the big fuck you, and the fans right along with it.

Despite it's demonic themes all the DMC games have been artistically gratifying. This shit looks bombed out and depleted. The entire world literally, looks like a fucking dump and while one can say, well that's the creative direction I'd call you an idiot because the textures look like shit which shows how lazy Ninja Theory is. 

One of the very, very observant posters pointed out that this Vergil looks like that mean guy in high school who is a dick to the hero, but the hero ultimately overcomes him and gets the girl and you know what, that's fucked up because that's exactly whay DMC has boiled down to. DMC is a fucking 80s high school movie.

And I hate to sound shallow I really do but the moment I saw Dante's new look, the moment we all saw that last year I was like oh this is some shit. After a couple months I thought I would give it a chance. And this is still some shit. I have never not even once seen a game where the more of it I see the less and less it compels me to buy. 

Can't wait to see the sales from this thing next year and I wish, I wish I could have a seat in that meeting when the execs say, "Is it too late to bring back Mega Man?" Yeah bitch it is.

I'm sorry guys but shit like this is why I'm hanging up my controller in 2013. Fucking hate this company.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 15, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> The game is a lie.  Is this the true nature of the Moon's Eye Plan?



We finally know the true identity of the man behind the mask


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's Capcom


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 15, 2012)

Remember the infamous video response from Crapcom after the DmC reveal? It goes something like this:

"Who cares? Sheep-ish people like you will still buy our shit"


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 15, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> all joking aside it's shit like this that makes people lose their faith in gaming as an art, an industry, even shit to kill time. The DMC series has always struck a chord with fans because it embraced a Japanese mainstay that emotion could be conveyed through combat. The combat itself reinvented the action/adventure genre by allowing gamers to do things they couldn't at any point in the past.
> 
> The stories while not on the level of Castelvania maybe still had powerful themes and characters you cared about.
> 
> ...



Lmao damn. This shit is gold. 

People taking this so serious. Just don't play the game, problem...SOLVED> BOOM!


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 15, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Lmao damn. This shit is gold.
> 
> People taking this so serious. Just don't play the game, problem...SOLVED> BOOM!



 How much is Capcom paying you to be a sock puppet?


----------



## Gino (Aug 15, 2012)

You live better when you learn not to take what he say's seriously.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh Vargil, you so lame.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 15, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> How much is Capcom paying you to be a sock puppet?



Humm seeing as after Dragon's Dogma I swore I'd never buy another Capcom game, not much 

Capcom is one of the biggest let downs of this generation. However, to be this pissed is comical


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Lmao damn. This shit is gold.
> 
> People taking this so serious. Just don't play the game, problem...SOLVED> BOOM!



while on board with your trolling.. saying that not playing the = problem solved is not true.. this is a franchise son, this game can break or make whole future of the series.. 




ZERO PHOENIX said:


> How much is Capcom paying you to be a sock puppet?




i wish capcom pays me to troll the internet like that..  
but i doubt they're paying crazymtf and Krory


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 15, 2012)

Franchise has always been up and down. DMC4 was ok, DMC2 was terrible, so what if this one sucks? You still got DMC 1 and DMC3. It's a game guys, there's other games to play haha.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 15, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Franchise has always been up and down. DMC4 was ok, DMC2 was terrible, so what if this one sucks? You still got DMC 1 and DMC3. It's a game guys, there's other games to play haha.



DMC2 was shit.. but still part of the same storyline.. when you reboot something and sticks.. than the old story is kind of ruined..


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 15, 2012)

Anyone remember when Vergil wasn't a prep school ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?

[YOUTUBE]nlV8p-nyHHU[/YOUTUBE]

Ah the good ole days.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 15, 2012)

Khris said:


> DMC2 was shit.. but still part of the same storyline.. when you reboot something and sticks.. than the old story is kind of ruined..



Like Batman Nolan's version discrediting the 90's? Or Amazing Spider-man makes Rami's story's ruined. Or that Castlevania LOS makes the older titles ruined. Oh wait...they don't.


----------



## Vergil642 (Aug 15, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Like Batman Nolan's version discrediting the 90's? Or Amazing Spider-man makes Rami's story's ruined. Or that Castlevania LOS makes the older titles ruined. Oh wait...they don't.



The fans are pissed because this game, which looks awful, will kill DMC as a franchise whether it succeeds or fails.

Success=Capcom thinks this sells, makse more.
Fails=Capcom drops DMC because shit, the new one ain't sellin'.

And you're telling the fans that they should suck it up because they have two games, one five and one ten years old, to fall back on? I for one would rather they just didn't make more games than piss on DMC's grave, giving the fans hope for more and dashing it against the rocks.

I'll give you 4/10 for getting a response out of me.


----------



## Big Bοss (Aug 15, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Oh Vargil, you so lame.



Was wondering why you said this and then I saw the trailer......


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 15, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Like Batman Nolan's version discrediting the 90's? Or Amazing Spider-man makes Rami's story's ruined. Or that Castlevania LOS makes the older titles ruined. Oh wait...they don't.



I have to give him rep. Any dude that passionate about whorring himself deserves it.


----------



## Gino (Aug 15, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> The fans are pissed because this game, which looks awful, will kill DMC as a franchise whether it succeeds or fails.
> 
> Success=Capcom thinks this sells, makse more.
> Fails=Capcom drops DMC because shit, the new one ain't sellin'.
> ...



This is what a lot of people are not comprehending.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 15, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Anyone remember when Vergil wasn't a prep school ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?



He looks like a nazi to me.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 15, 2012)

He looks like he'd fit right in with the Order from DMC4


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 15, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> He looks like he'd fit right in with the Order from DMC4



"This is all Greedo's doing."


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 15, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> "This is all Greedo's doing."



That line alone is better than DmC



> Vergil?s parents both suffered at the hands of demons, which is something he intends to take revenge on them for. His mother was killed at their hands while his father has been enslaved by them.



So

you're telling me

Sparda got CAPTURED?

??

??????


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 15, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> So
> 
> you're telling me
> 
> ...



I thought they were talking about his adopted parents with that one. At least I hope that's what they mean.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 15, 2012)

Going through all videos I haven't watched yet, they straight ripped an anonymous video and made Vergil do it?

Weird coming from a European game.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 15, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> I thought they were talking about his adopted parents with that one. At least I hope that's what they mean.



Oh right. I'm sleepy


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 15, 2012)

*sees that Vergil*
*shoots himself in the hea....*


----------



## urca (Aug 15, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> all joking aside it's shit like this that makes people lose their faith in gaming as an art, an industry, even shit to kill time. The DMC series has always struck a chord with fans because it embraced a Japanese mainstay that emotion could be conveyed through combat. The combat itself reinvented the action/adventure genre by allowing gamers to do things they couldn't at any point in the past.
> 
> The stories while not on the level of Castelvania maybe still had powerful themes and characters you cared about.
> 
> ...



If I could've repped you more,I would've already done so :33
reps.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 15, 2012)

Pre-ordering this game whenever it's available.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 15, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Pre-ordering this game whenever it's available.



You sir have just been negged.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 15, 2012)

The New Vergil is just perfect!

Am I really the only one who sees the humor in this?  You know those TV show episodes where the characters are all romanticized because its in a character's thoughts? Like this:


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 16, 2012)

If you don't like it, don't play the fucking game. It's such an easy solution. The funny thing is, there are so many dicks on this thread who hate this game and yet they still come here to see if there is any latest news. Why care?


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm with Tyrion. I really want play this game. At first I was as angry as everyone else, but the combat looks promising and Ninja theory's other games like enslaved have great cutscenes and characters. I can understand feeling betrayed and I hate pointless reboots more than most, but sometimes they can be a cool idea. I love DMC3 and DMC4 and I hope the newest one rocks too. If you're unhappy with the reboot then don't play the game and stop whining about a game none of us have played yet. I really hope nobody is negging anybody else for being excited about a game no-one has played yet.

And I for one approve of nice-guy-but-obviously-evil-Vergil.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 16, 2012)

> there are so many dicks on this thread who hate this game and yet they still come here to see if there is any latest news. Why care?


Do people who come to see circus freaks care about them, or care about any latest news about them? No, they just come to laugh and point at fugly shit, just like girls laugh and point when they see you.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 16, 2012)

Truth be told, if the game didn't have the name "Devil May Cry" nobody and I mean nobody would give fuck about this game, even the defenders of this game wouldn't give a shit.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 16, 2012)

Similar as with FFXIII?


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 16, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Do people who come to see circus freaks care about them, or care about any latest news about them? No, they just come to laugh and point at fugly shit, just like girls laugh and point when they see you.



I care about them, got a problem dick? People go to see circus freaks for entertainment value because they get a joy out of it, they don't go there to diss them or hate them like most of the dicks like you on this thread do to the game. If you want to whinge about the game do it somewhere else because I'm sure people who do like the game and do want to play the game don't give a flying fuck about your period. I got a feeling that whoever is hating on this game will buy this game and play it non stop, more so than the people who like the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> The fans are pissed because this game, which looks awful, will kill DMC as a franchise whether it succeeds or fails.
> 
> Success=Capcom thinks this sells, makse more.
> Fails=Capcom drops DMC because shit, the new one ain't sellin'.
> ...



What if it's successful AND good....you have no fucking clue if it's any good cause you didn't even play the game yet fool 

If it sucks, then they will drop the DMC. They might go back to the old series characters, despite it getting borderline shit and boring, especially after 4. However, if it dies, let it die. Sometimes series should die. Sometimes they should end. We don't always need more and more from a series. 

If you seriously dislike this title that much and don't want it to hurt your precious series don't acknowledge it. I just listed stuff, plus I can list ten times more stuff of series that have rebooted, changed, ect... and fans have accepted it, left it, don't acknowledged it, or love it. BUT most sane people don't go crazy and write a fucking rant on it.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 16, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Similar as with FFXIII?



Well I haven't played a final fantasy game since IX, so I'm out of the loop for that question.


----------



## Gino (Aug 16, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> I care about them, got a problem dick? People go to see circus freaks for entertainment value because they get a joy out of it, they don't go there to diss them or hate them like most of the dicks like you on this thread do to the game. If you want to whinge about the game do it somewhere else because I'm sure people who do like the game and do want to play the game don't give a flying fuck about your period. I got a feeling that whoever is hating on this game will buy this game and play it non stop, more so than the people who like the game.


How many times have I seen this shit come out of people's mouths must have been more than 100 times already and I don't really see anybody jumping down you're throat for liking a shitty game so why the fuck do you feel the need to jump down ours.You like the game we don't deal with it and oh I'm pirating this shit to hell bet on it.


crazymtf said:


> What if it's successful AND good....you have no fucking clue if it's any good cause you didn't even play the game yet fool
> 
> If it sucks, then they will drop the DMC. They might go back to the old series characters, despite it getting borderline shit and boring, especially after 4. However, if it dies, let it die. Sometimes series should die. Sometimes they should end. We don't always need more and more from a series.
> 
> If you seriously dislike this title that much and don't want it to hurt your precious series don't acknowledge it. I just listed stuff, plus I can list ten times more stuff of series that have rebooted, changed, ect... and fans have accepted it, left it, don't acknowledged it, or love it. BUT most sane people don't go crazy and write a fucking rant on it.



I've guess you've never heard of passionate people dawg.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 16, 2012)

Gino said:


> How many times have I seen this shit come out of people's mouths must have been more than 100 times already and I don't really see anybody jumping down you're throat for liking a shitty game so why the fuck do you feel the need to jump down ours.You like the game we don't deal with it and oh I'm pirating this shit to hell bet on it.



Do I give a darn if it's been said 100 times? You got the wrong person. People who like the game have a reason to talk about the game because they are going to play it and they dont bitch about it. People who hate the "shitty" game only come here to troll the thread with their retarded moaning... if the game hurts you so much, why don't you phone up the company who made the game or go over to Japan and deal with it yourself, let's see if you have the balls to instead of nagging on this thread about the game to people who do like the game.


----------



## Gino (Aug 16, 2012)

Except I do If you would have been paying attention you would've noticed I have a problem with game it's self and not the people who like the game but nice try.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2012)

Gino said:


> How many times have I seen this shit come out of people's mouths must have been more than 100 times already and I don't really see anybody jumping down you're throat for liking a shitty game so why the fuck do you feel the need to jump down ours.You like the game we don't deal with it and oh I'm pirating this shit to hell bet on it.
> 
> 
> I've guess you've never heard of passionate people dawg.



Not this passionate over a fucking video game. Family, Friends, their lovers, sure. But to be sooooo pissed off to write a complete rant on a game they haven't even tried yet is silly. But hey that's just me


----------



## Gino (Aug 16, 2012)

You got Passionate Gamers Man


----------



## slickcat (Aug 16, 2012)

unnecessary arguments in my opinion. I agree with tyrion, death certificate and crazy on this one. 

I m also a victim of this, since when Ninja gaiden 3 flopped. I didnt bitch in its thread neither did I purchase the game and I m a die hard fan of that series, and now the game is less than 20 dollars here and I didnt purchase it even though its cheap. These things pass away. 

Rather than stress yourself, rather amuse yourself with this as a comedic series or leave. People writing how much they dislike the game every minute has gotten old. life fucking goes on, don't purchase the game alongside the die-hard fans and hope for a turnover and leave others who want to play this in peace. I m getting this game when it drops, it will pass me sometime.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Aug 16, 2012)

There are still debates on who's got to say what again? Let's play nice here and forget the other ever did say anything anyhow. Plus, it's their lost of money (and time) if they want to play and it's their save of money (and time) if they don't want to play it! 

Seen the Gamescom Trailer. Was a bit appalled by the appearance of Vergil. But I did like:

1) This Virgil was more exposed, more cunning. The fact that he decides to use his intelligence and wisdom here (I think it was to encrypt a security system-having been adopted by a rich family-) is kind of a cool. I like to think that Vergil could actually do something aside from his "I-want-to-rule-the-world-and-get-powerful" idea. 

2) He's not so power hungry, or is he? He maintain mysteriousness. He makes a whole lot of trouble to make up The Order from the ground up, but what's to say he's NOT on the demon's side? 

3) He's more human, albeit the acting was bad. He has expectations of/from others, communicates with others, has aspirations other than just power and has ulterior motives. 

4) His appearance and background greatly differs Donte, so if he actually turns out to be the bad guy, he's a whole copy of the old Vergil, albeit alternate universe. He's got white hair and is slightly chubbier than Donte, probably because he grew up well and better. He's got white hair. If you spot the family photo (I'm not sure if it's their real parents or adopted), the father is white haired and mother is dark haired. It's almost like a subtle sign of which one will truly show their "true self" as being good or evil. 

BUT though I am a girl and there are tendencies, I think it's a bit cliche that there's a girl involved here! Why is it when some chick decides to go all noble and jump into the rescue, she gets hurt/kidnap by the bad guy, forcing the good guys to hold back and re-strategize? That's something I'll rant on! Don't they have a better writer?! x(

I'd like to think that Virgil will be evil in this one. Maybe the demons feeds on human souls with hope and when that hope grows, they eat it to gain power. Virgil is supposedly nurturing that soul, including one of Kat. 

The whole "we are brothers after all" part made me think that a betrayal and a total change of character from Virgil's part will end up with something like DMC3. 

I'd like to play this game. It's just like a movie to me. You watch it to see if you like it. If you don't like it half-way, you walk out (done it before). It's like a gamble by itself, albeit all gamblings are bad! 

PS: Does anyone else think Lilith from the nightclub looks like Pamela Anderson? What a life-size pun. >.>''


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 16, 2012)

All I know is I will be getting this game, just wanna kill and kill demons left right and centre till my fingers fucking ache!


----------



## Gino (Aug 16, 2012)

>In this thread 
>Not allowed to dislike game
>Must be liked
>Or GTFO
>Dat logic
>


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't think "Like or GOTF" is really a rule, I think it's the fact that people who dislike the look of the game should focus on games they do like the look of instead of write how much they hate a game they never played (Nor probably will play) is all. I never understood the need to stick around and bash a game you don't like the look of. I just move on to something that I like. So when I see the same people coming back bitching I find it funny. Like You hate the game, yet you come back to look at it more and more hahaha.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 16, 2012)

slickcat said:


> Rather than stress yourself, rather amuse yourself with this as a comedic series...



BINGO! This man has discovered the secret. 

And my name? ITS DANTE!


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 16, 2012)

Why care so much about the appearance of the characters...when you are playing a game do you pause the game and wank over their features or actually play the game? When I play DMC I sure as hell don't look at Dante's ass when I'm killing shit or doing puzzles.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 16, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> when you are playing a game do you pause the game and wank over their features



Yes, all the time.

Especially when I'm playing Bayonetta


----------



## The World (Aug 16, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> Why care so much about the appearance of the characters...when you are playing a game do you pause the game and wank over their features or actually play the game? When I play DMC I sure as hell don't look at Dante's ass when I'm killing shit or doing puzzles.



Flawless logic











Burp


----------



## Furious George (Aug 16, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Yes, all the time.
> 
> Especially when I'm playing Bayonetta



Bayonetta is ugly. Why do you like ugly women?


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 16, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Yes, all the time.
> 
> Especially when I'm playing Bayonetta



Does Bayonetta bend over in the game?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 16, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Bayonetta is ugly. Why do you like ugly women?



I'm an equal opportunity lover. 



Tyrion said:


> Does Bayonetta bend over in the game?



She does many poses


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2012)

this is probably one of the few times where fans of a game are much more aggressive than the skeptics


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 16, 2012)

We're brothers, after all.



ck


----------



## Kishido (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks awesome... And i don't give a damn about your negs


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 16, 2012)

Well they ruined Vergil too
fan fucking tastic


----------



## Kishido (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Axl Low (Aug 16, 2012)

Do your homework first.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 16, 2012)

No homework anymore for at least 7 years now... You know it is called a job. So fail


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 16, 2012)

This needs to turn into a NF emote.


----------



## Gino (Aug 16, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Looks awesome... And i don't give a damn about your negs



31:18 minutes of fail 

come at me bitches


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 16, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> No homework anymore for at least 7 years now... You know it is called a job. So fail



Ummm no.
Any day in your life that you as a human being do not learn anything is a wasted day. Any day that when you have learned something and do not care nor review or work for it is a wasted day. You always have homework even out of school.

So you have wasted 7 years of your life and are willing to admit it outright?
Fantastic


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 16, 2012)

Gino said:


> 31:18 minutes of fail
> 
> come at me bitches



100% prooved


----------



## Kishido (Aug 16, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> This needs to turn into a NF emote.



Never it's not DA REAL DANTE... Do your homework. You have to overact and hate the game which 99,9 % of the people never played just because they changed the setting and told it to you from the very beginning.

BTW
thanks for the rep


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 16, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Ummm no.
> Any day in your life that you as a human being do not learn anything is a wasted day. Any day that when you have learned something and do not care nor review or work for it is a wasted day. You always have homework even out of school.
> 
> So you have wasted 7 years of your life and are willing to admit it outright?
> Fantastic



LAME  You get negged for that shit.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm Awesome.
You're Not.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 16, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Ummm no.
> Any day in your life that you as a human being do not learn anything is a wasted day. Anyday that when you have learned something and do not care tor review or work for it is a wasted day. You always have homework even out of school.
> 
> So you have wasted 7 years of your life and are willing to admit it outright?
> Fantastic



WTF is this? :rofl

But you are right... the thing I learned today is, that talking with you makes no sense... So I will do it better from now on.

So yeah I did my homework my boy... Now take your shitty advices and save them for the people who are raging about a GAME and put a spin once again on this


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 16, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I'm Awesome.
> You're Not.



Well played.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 16, 2012)

It's the philosophy that you are always a student and to be human is to always grow and learn. 
Grow your Mind to Learn.
Learn to Understand.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 16, 2012)

The philophy is, that something is seriously wrong with you... You should grow and learn when it is better to shut the trap


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 16, 2012)

That trailer was nuts, those fire and ice demons look a pain in the ass. And those dogs things...man they killed the guy who was playing the game  They do take quiet a bit of your health away 



Axl Low said:


> It's the philosophy that you are always a student and to be human is to always grow and learn.
> Grow your Mind to Learn.
> Learn to Understand.



Are you trying to grow wings so you can fly?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 16, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Never it's not DA REAL DANTE... Do your homework. You have to overact and hate the game which 99,9 % of the people never played just because they changed the setting and told it to you from the very beginning.
> 
> BTW
> thanks for the rep



just for the record, most people moved on form the setting/redesign.. gameplay is basically crap.. no need to play it to realize that..


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 16, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> The philophy is, that something is seriously wrong with you... You should grow and learn when it is better to shut the trap



What is a philophy?

Also you should not use ellipsis like you would use salt on french fries. 

And shut the trap?
How do I shut a boy that is dressed up and looks like a girl?


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 16, 2012)

This fucking thread man.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 16, 2012)

It brings out the worse in people.
It's brings out our inner demons.

AND CITIZENS
FACE 
YOUR
DEMONS


----------



## Soljah (Aug 16, 2012)

The new dante and vergil just don't look/seem as cool as past ones :/


----------



## Kishido (Aug 16, 2012)

Are you still talking with me?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 16, 2012)

Because they are buddy buddy now
Vergil and Dante were more interesting when they were at opposing sides.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 16, 2012)

And now for something extremely gay. :ho


----------



## Gino (Aug 16, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> And now for something extremely gay. :ho




It all makes sense now


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 16, 2012)

Gino said:


> It all makes sense now



Dude I fell out my fucking chair.  Oh oh, "Haters gonna hate." "Put a spin on this." ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 16, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Never it's not DA REAL DANTE... Do your homework. You have to overact and hate the game which 99,9 % of the people never played just because they changed the setting and told it to you from the very beginning.
> 
> BTW
> thanks for the rep



*Haters*

Game's first trailer:

"WAAAAAAAAAAH! Game looks so crap! They ruined Dante and everything!...gameplay looks so shit! I want my mommy!!!"

Game's second trailer:

"I hate my life! You aren't DMC fans if you like this game! FUK you all! I'm not buying this crap, this isn't DMC! I want my dummy!!!"

Game's third trailer:

"I do not need to play the game to see this is so utter bullshit! Look! Everything is changed why GAWD why!! I can readz da future!"

...Following the same shit with all the other trailers..

January 15th 2013:

"THIS GAME IS AWESOME OMFG DANTE IS MY BFFL"


----------



## Kishido (Aug 16, 2012)

And what is wrong with gay people?


----------



## Gino (Aug 16, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> *Haters*
> 
> Game's first trailer:
> 
> ...




Dat Future Vision


----------



## Kishido (Aug 16, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> *Haters*
> 
> Game's first trailer:
> 
> ...



:rofl

Probably most likely will be this way... And if not new people will buy it


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 16, 2012)

Gino said:


> Dat Future Vision


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 16, 2012)

Negged for being a deluded FUCK. Not one person on this forum (cept that gay ass fan club) said this shit:




Tyrion said:


> January 15th 2013:
> 
> "THIS GAME IS AWESOME OMFG DANTE IS MY BFFL"




Get off Ninja Theory's dick.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 16, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Negged for being a deluded FUCK. Not one person on this forum (cept that gay ass fan club) said this shit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The World (Aug 16, 2012)

That image looks pretty bad. No swag

The middle finger Dante cap is pretty funny though


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 16, 2012)

The World said:


> That image looks pretty bad. No swag



Just like the game.






The World said:


> The middle finger Dante cap is pretty funny though



Until you think about where that finger has been.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 16, 2012)

dante is a sexual deviant after all
i bet he fucks himself with his middle finger after dipping it in a can of Crisco


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 16, 2012)

New Dante, aside from the looks, kinda resembles the original character and it's enough true to himself. Vergil, on the other hand, looks like a completely new character to me. 

Don't know what to expect from this game. On one hand I wanna try it, it looks kinda interesting, On the other I hope they'd just go on back to the original series (a man can dream) ASAP.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 16, 2012)

Gabriel said:


> Don't know what to expect from this game. On one hand I wanna try it, it looks kinda interesting, On the other I hope they'd just go on back to the original series (a man can dream) ASAP.



Then rent it or buy it used.



Gabriel said:


> New Dante, aside from the looks, kinda resembles the original character and it's enough true to himself.



The similarities will probably increase by the end of the game




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 16, 2012)

do the real thing that doesnt support shitty games
steal a copy
or pirate


----------



## Gino (Aug 16, 2012)

*Vergil Approves

*​


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBNQbXL_Px4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Aug 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]tpeBpgRqSQI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]TFjPDWKqtw8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 16, 2012)

MY NAME IS VERGIL

RAGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Gino (Aug 16, 2012)

Tired as shit
[YOUTUBE]ABAEDllVRo8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ujQqpw08Ykc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2012)

tbh this game could be be good and get ALOT of positive reaction...

IF IT WASN'T ASSOCIATED WITH SACRED GROUND, THE ORIGINAL FUCKING DMC BUT IT IS SO, FUCK THIS GAME AND ANYONE WHO HAS GOOD THOUGHTS ABOUT IT FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 16, 2012)

hi hati :33

you hate this croc of shit too? :33


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 16, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> hi hati :33
> 
> you hate this croc of shit too? :33


this game slowly but surely becoming the bane of my existence


----------



## Gino (Aug 16, 2012)

The Fuck is strong on this page.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 16, 2012)

the bullshit within this reboot is strong


----------



## Wicked (Aug 16, 2012)

You will all buy this game when it comes out


----------



## Angelus (Aug 16, 2012)

I really hope Vergil will have a more interesting personality than is shown in the new trailer. 

It would be cool if he only played the boring "good brother" for a short time, until the great reveal that he's actually out there to kill Dante, take all the power he can get and fuck shit up with it.

Overall I'd say I'll definitely give this new DMC game a try. At least the story can't get any worse than it did in DMC4 (why was Nero the main character again?).


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 16, 2012)

Who would've thought that a Metal Gear game would surpass a Ninja Gaiden game and a Devil May Cry game at hack&slash 2.5 years ago?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 16, 2012)

^Tch... Honestly? Nobody. Even I would've laughed at that very statement. It was like someone thinking the Call Of Duty series would have a fighting game which surpasses a Guilty Gear game.


Gabriel said:


> [YOUTUBE]ujQqpw08Ykc[/YOUTUBE]





Cubey said:


> tbh this game could be be good and get ALOT of positive reaction...
> 
> IF IT WASN'T ASSOCIATED WITH SACRED GROUND, THE ORIGINAL FUCKING DMC BUT IT IS SO, FUCK THIS GAME AND ANYONE WHO HAS GOOD THOUGHTS ABOUT IT FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU




Fucking seriously now. The reactions this game is getting is the most entertaining thing about this.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 16, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> You will all buy this game when it comes out



Nope, Gamefly


----------



## Vergil642 (Aug 16, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> What if it's successful AND good....you have no fucking clue if it's any good cause you didn't even play the game yet fool
> 
> If it sucks, then they will drop the DMC. They might go back to the old series characters, despite it getting borderline shit and boring, especially after 4. However, if it dies, let it die. Sometimes series should die. Sometimes they should end. We don't always need more and more from a series.
> 
> If you seriously dislike this title that much and don't want it to hurt your precious series don't acknowledge it. I just listed stuff, plus I can list ten times more stuff of series that have rebooted, changed, ect... and fans have accepted it, left it, don't acknowledged it, or love it. BUT most sane people don't go crazy and write a fucking rant on it.



IF.

And from the looks of it? That's a pretty huge if. The story looks generic, VA is mediocre so far, script is attempting to be edgy and failing and the gameplay, by all reports, is awful in every regard. It's best part is some of the art design and warping environments, but that doth not make a game.

If you read my post, I actually said I'd rather see DMC just flat out die. DMC4 wasn't it's highest note, but it was a fine way to go out. I'm sure you can list many things that were rebooted and whatnot, but I doubt you can find any that were handled so terribly as this.

Even if this didn't have the DMC brand, I'd say it looks crap. I'm just extra annoyed because it's being shitty and dragging down one of my favourite franchises (and now it's fucking with my favourite character, inner fantard rage is becoming fully engaged).



Angelus said:


> I really hope Vergil will have a more interesting personality than is shown in the new trailer.
> 
> It would be cool if he only played the boring "good brother" for a short time, until the great reveal that he's actually out there to kill Dante, take all the power he can get and fuck shit up with it.
> 
> Overall I'd say I'll definitely give this new DMC game a try. At least the story can't get any worse than it did in DMC4 (why was Nero the main character again?).



I'd advise you to spoiler the middle paragraph, but it's such an obvious plot twist that it doesn't really matter.


----------



## The World (Aug 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gasvdw6F8XY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL4cNsd9vvE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Aug 16, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> You will all pirate this game when it comes out



Got that right


----------



## The World (Aug 16, 2012)

No I will just steal your copy


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Aug 16, 2012)

But no I am excited for this.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 16, 2012)

Is it really confirmed that it's a reboot? Because I could've sworn that Capcom said that it was not really a reboot but just like a title that's separate from the actual Devil May Cry series.


Vergil642 said:


> If you read my post, I actually said I'd rather see DMC just flat out die. DMC4 wasn't it's highest note, but it was a fine way to go out. I'm sure you can list many things that were rebooted and whatnot, but I doubt you can find any that were handled so terribly as this.


You kidding me bro? The best DMC for it to be ending is where Sparda, Vergil, AND Dante all become playable in some inevitable showdown type ending against some highly demonic being whose power is somehow more superior than every other villain they've faced. 

Aw damn... the very idea of playing Sparda that's not actually a Dante costume is making me jizz my pants...


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Aug 16, 2012)

Can I just say that coming into this thread and not liking/slash hating it is cool IMO. But being a shitheel to people who are excited for it and threatening to neg them over it is bang out order I feel. 

I feel like an asshat for saying this, but hate don't hate the players hate the game(unless the player(s) happen to be douches)


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 16, 2012)

Estafan del sexface said:


> Can I just say that coming into this thread and not liking/slash hating it is cool IMO. But being a shitheel to people who are excited for it and threatening to neg them over it is bang out order I feel.
> 
> I feel like an asshat for saying this, but hate don't hate the players hate the game(unless the player(s) happen to be douches)



Jeez mate, that is pretty ridiculous. =/

You should probably go somewhere else. This game has a 1% approval rating here. Many people have been getting absolutely heated over this game's existence, so it's no surprise there are people being complete jerkwads towards anyone that likes it or is at least optimistic about this game.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 16, 2012)

Estafan del sexface said:


> Can I just say that coming into this thread and not liking/slash hating it is cool IMO. But being a shitheel to people who are excited for it and threatening to neg them over it is bang out order I feel.
> 
> I feel like an asshat for saying this, but hate don't hate the players hate the game(unless the player(s) happen to be douches)



Wtf did I just read? My mind was blown. Are you fucking kidding me? 

I seriously don't know if I should laugh or cry after reading your post. 

You do realize that NarutoForums is not the only forums in the entire world right? The fact is, majority of the people no matter where forums you go HATE and DETEST this game. And we all have the right reasons to hate this shit, I'm so tired of listing the reasons why but if you really are a DmC fan or someone who has common sense you should know them by now.

Did someone actually negged you for liking this piece of shit? If yes, then I feel sorry for you. But I suggest you come back here when the game is released and then tell us if you buy it or not and post a review. Then we can all neg you at once. 

One question, do you have any relatives working at Capcom/NJ or do you work there yourself?


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Aug 16, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Wtf did I just read? My mind was blown. Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> I seriously don't know if I should laugh or cry after reading your post.
> 
> ...


----------



## God (Aug 16, 2012)

you are not one of thoise people that fell in love with the actual dmc series so you wouldn't understand the rage

my name is
dante

smoke smoke

yeah


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 16, 2012)

Doesn't know what to say so he puts a random meme out of nowhere so he can seem cool


----------



## Gino (Aug 16, 2012)

Shit get's real up in here


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 16, 2012)

Gino said:


> Shit get's real up in here


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Aug 16, 2012)

Screw it you guys win



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmAUNsT9SgA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 16, 2012)

Cubey said:


> you are not one of thoise people that fell in love with the actual dmc series so you wouldn't understand the rage
> 
> my name is
> dante
> ...



I don't feel the rage, but I do understand it. This is not something convoluted enough to not understand IMO. You're all fans of this series... You see this game as something that's pretty much a shitstain on it and ruins it.

I'd also like to point out that my question was left unanswered... Is this a reboot or not?


----------



## Gino (Aug 16, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> I don't feel the rage, but I do understand it. This is not something convoluted enough to not understand IMO. You're all fans of this series... You see this game as something that's pretty much a shitstain on it and ruins it.
> 
> I'd also like to point out that my question was left unanswered... Is this a reboot or not?



It's a reboot that takes place in a parallel universe.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Aug 16, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> You do realize that NarutoForums is not the only forums in the entire world right? The fact is, majority of the people no matter where forums you go HATE and DETEST this game. And we all have the right reasons to hate this shit, I'm so tired of listing the reasons why but if you really are a DmC fan or someone who has common sense you should know them by now.



Yes, Naruto Forums is not the only forum in the entire world AND the only forum that seems to have a decent number of people liking this game WITHOUT being negged or even ranted at would be in NT's forum.



Cubey said:


> you are not one of thoise people that fell in love with the actual dmc series so you wouldn't understand the rage
> 
> my name is
> dante
> ...



Is this the rub of the all issue with hard-core DMC fans??? 

I mean, here they say that it is reboot. Then the backlash on every page of gaming blogs, articles, websites and forums. Then there they say it is in an alternate universe. Then still, the backlashes appear on every page of gaming blogs, articles, websites and forums. Then they say they aren't that creative enough and decides to recycle everything that was cool in the past, to only reinvent (whether in a shitty way or not) in the future. Still, the backlashes.

Let's admit this: 

1) This is a reboot. 

2) But this is an alternate universe. 

3) But this is an outrage, because the second thing means that NT and Capcom (in fact every gaming company out there) are recycling every shit that they have in their 6x4 storage unit, screwing and scurrying through every pile of their bestselling franchise. 

Granted, maybe it is getting hard for the creative minds of today to keeping up with the times and appearances, because everyone's afraid of the fact that a game will fail and has to reuse things of the past (because they are inspired by the same thing anyway; Devil May Cry characters are based on Dante Aligheri's Divine Comedy and so is DmC: Reboot, so to speak).

See, if they wanted to make a totally and spanking new game, they would've, but there will be no fans for such game and obtaining one would be difficult. They could give it a try, say after six months of working out the trailer (and millions of monies later), they bring it out and it gets the backlash from the public. To cancel it then would be extremely embarrassing and such, such a great loss! And granted, there are games that survive this (perhaps in the past), but those were the good times. 

Now? Everyone's up to their neck when it comes to money issue. Maybe this is why Capcom is killing their bestselling franchise. They. do. not. want. to. lose. money. BUT. they. rather. screw. up. a. franchise. and. lose. it. But the thing is, they're just buffoons! Look how far into the game has gone, thanks to Capcom! They don't care about their fans. Whether that is a bad business etiquette for them, they just really don't care. 

Plus, they're counting on selling it well in Japan alone. Japan does have 127,817,277 people there... so we're not part of the millions that they assume will buy this game. So leave it at that! 

And then ranting on this will only add to blood pressure, which spurs heart problems, which spurs stroke, which spurs death. 

I don't think we'd all should waste our time, space, energy of our mind and body, our volition and our health for something screwed up. Just like that kid who died playing Diablo 3 (anyone could've died playing it) but still, there is what we call "mind" in everyone's head that acts as a safeguard against it (suicidal tendencies comes with a distraught mind indeed). 


Sorry again for the wall of text. I've no other methods of explaining and expressing my feelings but through words, even if there are other methods, they aren't enough and as with words, I have to make sure that my schpellings are correct so as not to be corrected by others.


----------



## Gino (Aug 16, 2012)

ElusiveGamer said:


> Yes, Naruto Forums is not the only forum in the entire world AND the only forum that seems to have a decent number of people liking this game WITHOUT being negged or even ranted at would be in NT's forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read all of this I see no use in defending companies that don't give a flying fuck about you.Not in the slightest you are nothing more than a consumer/unit to them at the end of the day.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 16, 2012)

I was really hoping they wouldn't bring Vergil into this.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Aug 16, 2012)

Gino said:


> I read all of this I see no use in defending companies that don't give a flying fuck about you.Not in the slightest you are nothing more than a consumer/unit to them at the end of the day.



THAT IS THE "FLYING FUCK" PROBLEM. 

I'm NOT defending THEM, I'm DEFENDING MYSELF. That's all that I meant.

Even if I do get upset with this, I shouldn't be worrying about too much. 

Don't tell me if the time comes that there's a gun pointed to my head when I have to decide whether to play this game or to die, that I should just leave myself to die! (Unless, of course, I'm already 99 years old and can't wait a day to die!)

Even if I am diagnosed with cancer, that doesn't make me even want to think of fast forwarding my death because there is more to life than just video games. There is more to life than just ranting on how bad it is. 

Seriously though, I'd rather play the game than die.


----------



## Gino (Aug 16, 2012)

ElusiveGamer said:


> THAT IS THE "FLYING FUCK" PROBLEM.
> 
> I'm NOT defending THEM, I'm DEFENDING MYSELF. That's all that I meant.
> 
> ...




I'm only going to tell you this I don't give a shit if you play the game or not no need to defend yourself either because it's not that serious but this game is shitty and really not worthy of the DMC name in my opinion that is all.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Aug 16, 2012)

Gino said:


> I'm only going to tell you this I don't give a shit if you play the game or not no need to defend yourself either because it's not that serious but this game is shitty and really not worthy of the DMC name in my opinion that is all.



Jah, I agree with you on that! (I just got moved by the many others who started ranting and liking, then liking and ranting, and then there was a lot of "FU" in the previous posts that I just had to say "Don't kill yourself over this!")

Yeah. Seriously. They should have just named the game "Divine Comedy" (with, of course, no relation to Dante Aligheri's real shit). Pun seriously intended. Heck, they can go along with the alternate universe idea too. 

On another note, I think it's cliche that every evil brother/friend out there in Japanese anime or manga or game or story (Itachi excluded) has to go ape-shit for power! I think they tried to westernize this (of course) by making Virgil a wee bit more resourceful! 

I mean, would Vergil ever thought of disguising well amongst human and use his knowledge to trick'em? No. 

I kind of like that possibility that Vergil could be rich, could be immensely genius and has an IQ of... the numbers had to be revamp because of his geniuosity! xD When DMC3 worked out, it was too cliche with Vergil (ALBEIT he was DAMN cool in it). But he lacks story. His character wins, but his story is too flat for me... they just don't match. I just thought he could be more subtle and intelligent. 

(and goings straight on with Mundus is not subtle and intelligent, hence the lost of his life). >.>''


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 16, 2012)

Capcom has really gone to shit nowadays. I agree. They don't care about their own customers anymore. All they mainly care about is money. Now, that's okay to worry about, because they need it to survive, but it seems that it's pretty much all they completely focus on nowadays, rather than what the fans want.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Aug 16, 2012)

Fans should all group together and make their own video games. :\

Bet Capcom decides to publish it too. As long as they get the money. >,>'


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 16, 2012)

ElusiveGamer said:


> Fans should all group together and make their own video games. :\
> 
> Bet Capcom decides to publish it too. As long as they get the money. >,>'



Yea... No. That's MUCH easier said than done. Besides, even if the fans could do that, they wouldn't want the game to be published by Capcom at this point.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 16, 2012)

ElusiveGamer said:


> Fans should all group together and make their own video games. :\
> 
> Bet Capcom decides to publish it too. As long as they get the money. >,>'



Tell that to the people who were waiting for MML3.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Aug 16, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Yea... No. That's MUCH easier said than done. Besides, even if the fans could do that, they wouldn't want the game to be published by Capcom at this point.



Ah yes, but that was a joke  to show how desperate they are for money, perhaps just as how Vergil hungers for power! 

Rather than losing their money on an epic failure of a game, why not save it by reviewing what the fans want from the game and then piece them up together??? That way we all die happy and Capcom dies rich. :\


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 16, 2012)

ElusiveGamer said:


> Ah yes, but that was a joke  to show how desperate they are for money, perhaps just as how Vergil hungers for power!
> 
> Rather than losing their money on an epic failure of a game, why not save it by *reviewing what the fans want from the game and then piece them up together??? *That way we all die happy and Capcom dies rich. :\



Holy shit. This is what I'm been saying for years.

I mean look at the Sonic series. Its safe to say that almost everyone was happy with Sonic Generations. It pleased both Classic and Modern Fans and got good reviews and sales. You know why? cause They actually listened to the fans.

I hate when companies act like they know what fans want. They claim that this is for the Devil May Cry fans yet the only people that like this game are anyone BUT the DMC fans.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 17, 2012)

The boxart according to Eurogamer.


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Aug 17, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Holy shit. This is what I'm been saying for years.
> 
> I mean look at the Sonic series. Its safe to say that almost everyone was happy with Sonic Generations. It pleased both Classic and Modern Fans and got good reviews and sales. You know why? cause They actually listened to the fans.
> 
> I hate when companies act like they know what fans want. They claim that this is for the Devil May Cry fans yet the only people that like this game are anyone BUT the DMC fans.



Yes. They save a lot of money (and gain more) if they would actually take a deep breath, sit down and scroll every page of gamer blogs out there on Devil May Cry. 

They should analyze what was wrong with DMC2 and DCM4 (maybe scrape the latter off the face of the earth), they should revamp DMC3 and DMC1 by changing certain things; heck they could go with something like Limbo, 'cept it'd be better with Dante and Vergil around. They could go with an alternate universe (in case they feel they wanted to make them more human--that means they remain "half-human") but with stronger story line, fluid gameplay with tough-to-beat enemies and maybe add some puzzles here and there, more character in the playables, better writing, etc...

There was a lot that was good with the previous games which made the fans love them and thus making them bestsellers, but there were also loop holes in some of the previous games that left the fans "puzzled" and wants to get rid/remedy certain things to continue/ending the franchise better.

Speaking of Sonic Generation, they should make something like that for DMC. Like Dante and Vergil goes back in time, where their father is still alive and Mundus was much, much stronger! It sounds a bit like a fanfiction, but hey, at least it's much, much better than DmC, right? 

They should just get creative than lazy. DmC could have been better, but they got lazy. :\


----------



## Vergil642 (Aug 17, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Is it really confirmed that it's a reboot? Because I could've sworn that Capcom said that it was not really a reboot but just like a title that's separate from the actual Devil May Cry series.
> 
> You kidding me bro? The best DMC for it to be ending is where Sparda, Vergil, AND Dante all become playable in some inevitable showdown type ending against some highly demonic being whose power is somehow more superior than every other villain they've faced.
> 
> Aw damn... the very idea of playing Sparda that's not actually a Dante costume is making me jizz my pants...



Hey, I said a fine way to end, not the best.

Though personally, I feel having Sparda be playable isn't necessarily a good thing. He's depicted as being basically a god, to the point that he and Mundus are unable to be threatened by anything else (save Dante, and theoretically Vergil, wielding the Sparda Sword). On the other hand, done right it would be fucking awesome.

But regardless, such a game would be true to the series, not needlessly trying to change itself (trying to fix what ain't broken is a dumbass thing to do) to try and draw new fans in, particularly with a new look that won't work and instead draws little more than derision and nonchalance from most onlookers.

Note: I said most, not all, some do like the look of this game. People liked Daikatana's looks and DMC2's before they came out too. They actually looked promising though.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 17, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> The boxart according to Eurogamer.


made in paint by the look of it


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 17, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> made in paint by the look of it



what did you expect?
Crapcom and ninja failure to actually open up photoshop? 

thinking about
i think Crapcom wanted team ninja not ninja theory 
but hey
fuck crapcom and NT


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 17, 2012)

There is only 3 things I like about DmC:

1. More open environments

2. Moving set-pieces for platforming-related moments

3. The shining weapons cue for delayed combos (simple, but clever change).

But I don't like DmC for changing the characters and the tone for the worst. I liked Dante because of his very playful way of fighting, I liked his taunts and simple insults for pissing off every monster that comes near him. I liked the story for DMC(1, 3, and somewhat 4) because it was one hell of a roller coaster ride with Dante mostly having fun along the way.

But turning Dante into a blatant asshole who constantly says "NO, FUCK YOU!" back and forth with a boss character?! I'm sorry, but I couldn't except the game on that premise alone.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 17, 2012)

^ Watch out the pro fans are going to flame the fuck out of you and say "Well if you don't like it then don't buy it" despite you said some positive things about the game.


----------



## Gino (Aug 17, 2012)

But the game is shit so it doesn't matter anyway

Yo Goob


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 17, 2012)

Estafan del sexface said:


> Can I just say that coming into this thread and not liking/slash hating it is cool IMO. But being a shitheel to people who are excited for it and threatening to neg them over it is bang out order I feel.
> 
> I feel like an asshat for saying this, but hate don't hate the players hate the game(unless the player(s) happen to be douches)


Except here I have seen the other way around,people just giving there opinion on why they dislike this game and they have all the right,they grew up with the original,yet some guys get offended and start bitching at people for not liking aren't even fans of Devil May Cry to begin with.

Oh and before I get flamed by the ignorants,I will be trying the game out,but not buying it,pirating it.Because that's what they deserve for treating the fans like shit.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 18, 2012)

My problem with this game is that all of it just looks mediocre.

I could take a game that takes a franchise in a new direction or totally tosses everything, that was established, in a garbage bag and sets it on fire.

But, honestly other than the environment and some demon designs it's just bluh.

This isn't the DMC fan in me as I've never really checked for the series, hell only played 1, it's the gamer in me that's like "My money's better off somewhere else."


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 18, 2012)

Had a little fun with the box art:


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 18, 2012)

Sega does what crapcomdon't


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 18, 2012)

It never rains but it pours


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 18, 2012)

Can you tell where is a tasteless ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and where is Dante son of Sparda? Tough pick.


----------



## Vergil642 (Aug 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> My problem with this game is that all of it just looks mediocre.
> 
> I could take a game that takes a franchise in a new direction or totally tosses everything, that was established, in a garbage bag and sets it on fire.
> 
> ...



I can agree with this. If the game didn't look juvenile and an obvious attempt to pander to the lowest common denominator, with dumbed down gameplay and a weak story "that's totally deep guiz" and instead gave us good gameplay and a fun story that didn't take itself too seriously, then I would totally not be hatin' on it.

But then again, if a game looks kinda crappy I'll hate on it. Because y'know, why wouldn't I if it lacks the quality I want/expect in a game?



Gabriel said:


> It never rains but it pours





The best we can hope for is this kills the franchise, because it seems Capcom aren't interested in producing more of the original series.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Secret Best Ending: All hope seems lost, then Platinum Games buys the franchise.


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 18, 2012)

Found the original concept art for Reboot Dante.


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2012)

5'8? He's already a shorty compared to the 6 foot original

Probably has a small penis too


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2012)

Tameem for President


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm not the only one who thinks the new trailer sounds like something from some summer action movie, right?


----------



## Gino (Aug 18, 2012)

Gabriel said:


> It never rains but it pours


Seen Alex Jones stopped reading there I will never take anything this guy say's seriously.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 18, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I'm not the only one who thinks the new trailer sounds like something from some summer action movie, right?



My friend said it was if a Devil May cry movie was made by western movie director. We would see this. Like Street Fighter, Dragon Ball, or Tekken. Which were all horrible by the way. 

Anyone want to see a Devil May Cry animated movie based on Sparda?



Roman55 said:


> Had a little fun with the box art:



Sonic 2, Streets of Rage, Vectorman, Ristar, Shinobi, are twice the game this will ever be.


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2012)

Vectorman :33


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 18, 2012)

If this was a movie they'd cast Ryan Reynolds to play Tameem


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 18, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> If this was a movie they'd cast Ryan Reynolds to play Tameem



Funny I was thinking the same then  

Who would play Vergil?


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2012)

Channing Tatem or Justin Beiber


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 18, 2012)

Gabriel said:


> It never rains but it pours



Oh no. Just fucking NO. That guy in the interview can finger fuck his anus while doing ballet. FUCK YOU

And I will call this game a huge success if it sells more than 15 copies worldwide.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 18, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Secret Best Ending: All hope seems lost, then Platinum Games buys the franchise.



And suddenly a million fans creamed and screamed and rejoiced! For the lord have cometh and not taketh away but instead giveth us the gloriouth DMC that was mean to be!

Bayonetta will be a secret final boss that makes Father Rodin looks like a pussy. She will be equipped with Pillow Talk and when she's on her last bar she'll use the Durga and Rocket glitch on your ass. 

It'll be the most glorious boss battle in history of boss battles.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 18, 2012)

Actual DMC 5 by Platinum Games


----------



## DedValve (Aug 18, 2012)

I hope DmC is such a colossal failure that Capcom has no other choice but to sell the rights to Platinum. I'm gonna go to sleep right now and dream me up a DMC/Bayonetta crossover campaign!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 18, 2012)

I kind of wish Capcom went bankrupt so that their franchises could be sold to better developers.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 18, 2012)

So what exactly is everyone raging about with the new DmC?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 18, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I kind of wish Capcom went bankrupt so that their franchises could be sold to better developers.



Street Fighter - SNK

Devil May Cry - Platinum Games 

Megaman - Nintendo

Darkstalkers - Arc Systems Works

If only....


----------



## ElusiveGamer (Aug 18, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I'm not the only one who thinks the new trailer sounds like something from some summer action movie, right?



Yeah. Battleship. 

I can imagine lizard like aliens taking their sweet time beating up Dante and Vergil into pulp (as is according to the movie, Vergil dies in an explosion) >.>''


Actually, they would cast Logan Lerman as Dante and Josh Hutcherson as Vergil. .... *pukes*

PS: If only I have a game developing company... if only.



Geralt of Rivia said:


> So what exactly is everyone raging about with the new DmC?



Apparently and sadly, everything! 

Can you imagine what you could do with the loads of money Crapcom wasted on this reboot!? If only...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 18, 2012)

I'll be buying it to see how it is as i do every game.

I even bought FF13 eventually after a price drop. Sure i thought it was middling after i beat it, but i did buy it. And that's what i'll do for this game. I'll beat it, and see what i think of it.

I don't let hate/hypetrain tell me what to think of games personally.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 18, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> So what exactly is everyone raging about with the new DmC?


imagine somebody shitting all over your favorite morning cereal and then asking you to pay money for eating it


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 18, 2012)

A few months later then they bring in the real ending as DLC.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 18, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Street Fighter - SNK
> 
> Devil May Cry - Platinum Games
> 
> ...





That is a wet dream.
Morrigan with an infinite loop


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 18, 2012)

final boss of DMC will be
the real dante
and he will give you the choice of green blue or red coats.

if u pick the red coat the game deletes itself from history but your game disc will never be playable again

if you pick the blue coat reboot dante takes the form of real dante and goes onto forever ruining Devil May Cry
and then burns down a pizza parlor while smoking a cigarette and eating a veggie burger

if you pick the green coat you agree to have your life savings drained into ninja theory's bank account.

DmC is just like ME3
the best way to win
is not to play


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 18, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> That is a wet dream.
> Morrigan with an infinite loop



No one can't deny that Arcs is the perfect company to make this game cause Namco is only good with 3D fighters, SNK should work on Garou 2, and Capcom is too busy being shit.


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Aug 18, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Actual DMC 5 by Platinum Games



In a perfect world Inafune would run capcom and we would be on okami 2 and God Hand 2 by now.

God that would be awesome.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 18, 2012)

capcom should just give out money to other companies opposed to making games.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 18, 2012)

One reason they have outsourced so much these days is because a lot of their classic talent has drained away to other companies.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Darkstalkers - Arc Systems Works




Should have made it when you had the chance/didn't suck Capcom.


----------



## Zfournier (Aug 18, 2012)

not sure what to think of it guys i mean new dante  on the other hand the weapons look good


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 19, 2012)

Fucking assholes at NT forums banned me months ago for actually giving a fuck and posting constructive criticism and giving them some suggestions. But turns out they're a bunch of dickwads and can't accept the fact that they suck and their new project is trash.

I even posted a trophy/achievement list and people at NT and Capcom Unity were telling them to do it and my thread got trashed and the other members were banned too lol.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 19, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Should have made it when you had the chance/didn't suck Capcom.



Just going to say this first:
Sol solos 
Unless Slayer has his interest peaked 


THAT IS ALL


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 19, 2012)

I read the bio for the new virgil and laughed so hard. Can't wait to see the shitty sales this ish is going to get.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 19, 2012)

We need Platinum Games All Stars


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 19, 2012)

just wanted to share this,because it was a good discussion with facts(not what ignorant people here use like"the hair" no, real problems with the game) on this new dmc shit



Inuhanyou said:


> I'll be buying it to see how it is as i do every game.
> 
> I even bought FF13 eventually after a price drop. Sure i thought it was middling after i beat it, but i did buy it. And that's what i'll do for this game. I'll beat it, and see what i think of it.
> 
> I don't let hate/hypetrain tell me what to think of games personally.



I agree that it's better you playing the game for yourself and not base on opinions,but You know there are better ways, like trying the demo, renting and buying it used with a major price drop,that way you don't lose money paying for a shitty game.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 19, 2012)

No offense

but nothing in that video

isn't already in this thread.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 19, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> We need Platinum Games All Stars


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 19, 2012)

with DMC I mean


----------



## Vergil642 (Aug 19, 2012)

Not sure if posted yet, but look at all the fun in this video.



Boy, I sure can't wait to exploit the shit out of that boss and effortlessly beat its ass repeatedly in under 20 seconds.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, does anyone think that the DMC series will get the Megaman treatment after this is all over with? Because I can't really see this game selling so well. And knowing Capcom, they'll take that as a sign that the series is completely dead and'll possibly give it the same treatment they gave the Megaman series.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 19, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Well, does anyone think that the DMC series will get the Megaman treatment after this is all over with? Because I can't really see this game selling so well. And knowing Capcom, they'll take that as a sign that the series is completely dead and'll possibly give it the same treatment they gave the Megaman series.



If anything, if this reboot flops, Capcom should take a note on just how vocal the fanbase of the original was - and if they've got a braincell anywhere in there, they'd get Devil May Cry 5 in production as soon as possible.

There's still four million or so people out there that'd buy a game with the real Dante in it.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Aug 19, 2012)

Nothing NGS says is ever informative anymore...he fell off big time- Lil B


----------



## zenieth (Aug 19, 2012)

when basedgod speaks

people should listen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 19, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Well, does anyone think that the DMC series will get the Megaman treatment after this is all over with? Because I can't really see this game selling so well. And knowing Capcom, they'll take that as a sign that the series is completely dead and'll possibly give it the same treatment they gave the Megaman series.



How can they give it the "Megaman treatment", when Kamiya is already gone and onto new projects?  they would have had to fire him and refuse to let him finish a project he was already working so hard on, and then cancel it midway through.

Platinum has all of Capcom's previous talent in the genre the original DMC created, so i don't see what good Capcom trying their hand again would accomplish, they'd just fuck it up


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 19, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Well, does anyone think that the DMC series will get the Megaman treatment after this is all over with? Because I can't really see this game selling so well. And knowing Capcom, they'll take that as a sign that the series is completely dead and'll possibly give it the same treatment they gave the Megaman series.


That's my concern what will happen to DMC when this game flops?Why did they give it to ninja theory to do this  reboot?that just shows that they didn't care to begin with.Also Onimusha and Viewtifull Joe says hi.



LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> Nothing NGS says is ever informative anymore...he fell off big time- Lil B



Not gonna defend the guy,since I barly know him,But I just find it funny how people started hating him the moment he started desliking naruto and making fun of it  lol


----------



## Vergil642 (Aug 19, 2012)

My one hope is Capcom sees and does the following.

-Massive backlash, people clamouring for original DMC and not new DmC.
-Poor sales, something of a financial disaster.
-Mediocre reviews, comparisons to DMC2 are made, it's really quite terrible.
-Metal Gear Rising is the exact opposite, has good reviews, good reception, decent sales, save the MGS fans who snub it because it's not stealthy and even campier than MGS.
-Realise that Platinum Games makes games that are DMC's spiritual successors, realise that they can give the fans what they want, allow them to build the game the same way Konami allowed them to build Rising.
-DMC5/DMC Zero (Gods I wish this was real) is made. Rejoicing and great fun is had by all.

-DmC is remembered only as the pariah it is.

But the world is cruel and such things will not come to pass.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 19, 2012)

Universal critical acclaim this game will get.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 19, 2012)

i hope capcom can bribe critics better than EA and bioware did


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 19, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> i hope capcom can bribe critics better than EA and bioware did



The transaction will be disc locked. The Critics will have to pay more to earn more.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 19, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> My one hope is Capcom sees and does the following.
> 
> -Massive backlash, people clamouring for original DMC and not new DmC.
> -Poor sales, something of a financial disaster.
> ...



What will actually happen:

- DmC2


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow I forgot about Megaman and Joe. For this someone at Capcom needs to be fired as soon as possible.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 20, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The transaction will be disc locked. The Critics will have to pay more to earn more.



For critics to rate our game they must pay us and to play the game


----------



## Vergil642 (Aug 20, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> What will actually happen:
> 
> - DmC2



I would cry but I don't have enough tears.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 20, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> i hope capcom can bribe critics better than EA and bioware did



Actually critics will have to bribe capcom in order to review their game 

Oh wait everybody already made this post. This thread needs more Capcom hate.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2012)

Sure
This thread can always sue more hate. 
When you betray the people most loyal to you... what do you expect?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> Wow I forgot about Megaman and Joe. For this someone at Capcom needs to be fired as soon as possible.



Who                                   ?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrTsuvykUZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 21, 2012)

i agree with firing everyone at  capcom 
except bill from accounting


----------



## DedValve (Aug 21, 2012)

bill from accounting probably told capcom that they'd save an extra 3 cents by forcing homeowners to pay for their homes...again. Fuck that guy.


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## Gino (Aug 21, 2012)

Change Scorpion 
So much win


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 21, 2012)

Made by the same artist:


----------



## Venii (Aug 21, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> There is only 3 things I like about DmC:
> 
> 1. More open environments
> 
> ...


But Dante's a mary sue isn't he?


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 21, 2012)

Venii said:


> But Dante's a mary sue isn't he?


lol wat 

You don't seem to realize that was the point.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, but that's really the strength of the original character (in his strongest incarnation in 3, its most prominent) he can never have a hard time cause he's just that badass and cool. They made it as ridiculous as possible so it would not stretch any boundaries or get old though.

I doubt NT can find that rare thing that 3 had in waves, so he's gonna have to struggle sometime or this new Dante is gonna get old trying to pull the same schtick. He'll seem more like a poser


----------



## DedValve (Aug 21, 2012)

Venii said:


> But Dante's a mary sue isn't he?



In DMC4 Dante makes God look like a wimp...until a certain witch punched god into the sun of course, establishing her dominance


----------



## zenieth (Aug 21, 2012)

ITT: People think being a sue automatically makes a character bad.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 21, 2012)

zenieth said:


> ITT: People think being a sue automatically makes a character bad.



It Dose.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2012)

Except it doesn't.

Literary devices are not inherently bad or good.

A sue can be beautifully written in the hands of a genius

and a gambit can fall flat on its ass in the hands of an idiot

what matters is the skill of the author and nothing more.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 22, 2012)

Alucard is a sue, but he's written pretty damn good


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Alucard is a sue, but he's written pretty damn good



Allucard isn't so much a sue as he is a plot device, the author has even said some thing to that Extent.

not to mention i know plenty of people who would say seras is the protagonist.

a sue as the main character doesn't work.

and saying that a good writer can make it work is a poor argument to use here since DMC has never had Good writing.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Aug 22, 2012)

So I just played back through Devil May Cry 3.  It's just as amazing as I remember it.

Now I'm even more sad about the new piece of crap being called DMC.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2012)

Pretend Sora is Dante for a second.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 22, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Allucard isn't so much a sue as he is a plot device, the author has even said some thing to that Extent.
> 
> not to mention i know plenty of people who would say seras is the protagonist.
> 
> ...



Where did I mention DMC? Or that a sue had to be the main character?

Oh wait I didn't, nice try attempting to deflect my point. I only said a sue is not inherently bad.


----------



## The World (Aug 22, 2012)

Everyone failed when they brought up all this "sue" bullshit

Who cares

DMC has never been about the writing


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 22, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Allucard isn't so much a sue as he is a plot device, the author has even said some thing to that Extent.
> 
> not to mention i know plenty of people who would say seras is the protagonist.
> *
> ...







*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 22, 2012)

Told

Super Told

Super Turbo Told XX Ultimate Edition: Act Cadenza


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 22, 2012)

Also gotta love how the game is so uninteresting that we moved on to the subject of Sues being good characters or not.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Considering Goku us as dumb as a brick goku inpraticular is straight upp said to be a shitty husband and father, i don't consider him a sue

the other characters i know little about so no comment



any way


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 22, 2012)

oh look ign is sucking the dicks of dmc's creators

what else is new


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> oh look ign is sucking the dicks of dmc's creators
> 
> what else is new



you know allot of of people do think the game looks good


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 22, 2012)

the term Sue is so overused now that it's lost all meaning


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 22, 2012)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> the term Sue is so overused now that it's lost all meaning



It's just not used correctly in my opinion, it's not a negative thing, just an observation.

But yeah.....


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 22, 2012)

I am excited by this game I think its going to shock people. I have never been into the DMC   series but this rehash has me excited. And I always laugh when people refer to this new Dante as a wuss and that he looks like a "faggit". I mean really have they seen the old Dante I mean is this the visage of masculinity?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 22, 2012)

^I honestly can't tell if you're serious or not.


Zen-aku said:


> you know allot of of people do think the game looks good



But how many original DMC fans think that this game looks good? Yea... I thought so.

See, this game should've only been made as a last resort in case the fanbase gets fed up of the original series. Unfortnately, they weren't. They were actually looking to have questions answered.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> But how many original DMC fans think that this game looks good?



you have no way of acuratley finding that out

i am an original dmc fan and i think it looks good


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> It's just not used correctly in my opinion, it's not a negative thing, just an observation.
> 
> But yeah.....



the traumatized schizophrenic who runs around as a bat as a way to cope with his powerlessness over his fate, who will even admit he will most likely die alone, locked in a eternal battle with a psychotic clown, and allows that clown to do what ever the fuck he wants cause his own flawed morality wont let him stop the monster form killing untold amounts of people is not a fucking sue.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 22, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> the traumatized schizophrenic who runs around as a bat as a way to cope with his powerlessness over his fate, who will even admit he will most likely die alone, locked in a eternal battle with a psychotic clown, and allows that clown to do what ever the fuck he wants cause his own flawed morality wont let him stop the monster form killing untold amounts of people is not a fucking sue.



Unless you're him



him



or him


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 22, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> I am excited by this game I think its going to shock people*. I have never been into the DMC   series but this rehash has me excited.* And I always laugh when people refer to this new Dante as a wuss and that he looks like a "faggit". I mean really have they seen the old Dante I mean is this the visage of masculinity?



Not sure if trolling or not but that explains why you like this game


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Unless you're him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there's a reason those versions aren't popular now ad days


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 22, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> there's a reason those versions aren't popular now ad days



>Batman: TBATB ran from 08' - '11
>3 seasons
>65 episodes
>first time we see Silver Age style Bats in decades
>not popular

yup

And

>Adam West Bats being a household name

Mmmhmm


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 22, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> you have no way of acuratley finding that out
> 
> i am an original dmc fan and i think it looks good



I'd say I wouldn't be far off in saying that at least the majority are pissed off. But hey, at least you're optimistic about it. It doesn't look like COMPLETE shit. It's just that it's not the DMC that I and many other fans know. We never asked for a reboot. No matter what, this was never gonna really work out that well. Even if it wasn't made by NT.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >Batman: TBATB ran from 08' - '11
> >3 seasons
> >65 episodes
> >first time we see Silver Age style Bats in decades
> ...




that has no basis on its popu;arity, johnny test is still getting new episodes and i have yet to meet any one who thinks that show is good




> >Adam West Bats being a household name


as a joke


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm still laughing at the fact that this became about Mary/Marty Sues in fiction.

Zen Aku should just stop now since his argument has been trumped already but he's still going.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 22, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> I'm still laughing at the fact that this became about Mary/Marty Sues in fiction.
> 
> Zen Aku should just stop now since his argument has been trumped already but he's still going.



So how about that GAMEPLAY?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 22, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> I'm still laughing at the fact that this became about Mary/Marty Sues in fiction.


 its relevant cause the original Dante was a sue and a bad character



> Zen Aku should just stop now since his argument has been trumped already but he's still going.


that hasn't happend.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 22, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So how about that GAMEPLAY?



Easy to Trip S rank
devil trigger + axe = letter change
or 2 axe swings = letter change

no taunts
and you can counter into devil trigger axe and proceed with the next phase of the boss fight

If Ninja Theory is going to rip on Bayonetta:
atleast make the bosses challenging 

the main character interesting

have a nice variety and flow to gameplay

and make their city come alive and--
oh wait they stole that  

Looking from the first boss fight of DMC
I've had more trouble tagging a single set of Grace and Glory 

I bet you that most of the normal/hard mods from Bayonetta will be more of a challenge than most DMC bosses

It's like they are purposely making this game for casual I get C ranks on most levels DMC players 

Im willing to put my money that Non-Stop Infinite Climax 1 Gracious and 1 Glorious will be more of a challenge than the games "hardest" bosses


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 22, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Easy to Trip S rank
> devil trigger + axe = letter change
> or 2 axe swings = letter change


----------



## Roman55 (Aug 22, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Easy to Trip S rank
> devil trigger + axe = letter change
> or 2 axe swings = letter change


DMC: Devil May Casual.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 22, 2012)

I take you either don't believe me or that you are beyond words because you do believe me. 

Also, Daniel Bryan is awesome. I am glad he had been given pushes :33



Roman55 said:


> DMC: Devil May Casual.



Yep.
look at one of the boss fights videos.
Counter -> grab the boss -> DT and Axe or axe axe = b rank in no time

Plus even getting his shit kicked in he loses like 1 grade or none


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 22, 2012)

I am now scared for the inevitable Vergil fight. Please don't let your only decent design suck in a fight.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 22, 2012)

we might get cut scenes
or they might pull a bayonetta where you play as vergil to rescue dante


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 22, 2012)

Will he even be h4x fast?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh shi--
that's right
Vergil was wicked Fast
Like
unfair super fast


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 24, 2012)

Final Boss Vergil is still the best boss I've ever fought in an action game. I hope Ninja Theory and Capcom realize that small bosses need to have a big array of different attacks and be fast. Plenty fast. At least the real important ones.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 24, 2012)

team ninja knows that
ninja theory? not so much


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 25, 2012)

How do you guys expect a really _"fast"_ and challenging final boss when the game runs at 30fps?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 25, 2012)

I dont

DMC wants to cut the FPS in half for input noobs that cannot react fast enough
Duke Nukem Forever is a better reboot that DmC


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 26, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Final Boss Vergil is still the best boss I've ever fought in an action game. I hope Ninja Theory and Capcom realize that small bosses need to have a big array of different attacks and be fast. Plenty fast. At least the real important ones.



Having recently played through DMC3 Special edition as Vergil (and loved every second of it) I have to agree Final boss Vergil was freaking epic, trying to hit him was hard enough, never mind trying to dodge dozens of Judgement cuts, fast as hell Yamato slashes and trying to kill a guy who keeps healing himself by going Devil Trigger not to mention:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmUpIuHqmzg[/YOUTUBE]

*BEST DAMN FINAL BOSS THEME IN THE SERIES END OF STORY.*

Now as a fan of DMC3 and 4 (need to get the HD collection for 1 and 2) I can say that I personally think this game might be an enjoyable little game, certainly not in the league of the original or Bayonetta, but it looks like a game I can just have a fun time breezing through. Was never that good at the original anyway so it might make me feel good to look like a boss at the game for a change.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 26, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> you know allot of of people do think the game looks good


yeah, I'm hunting those retards down.


----------



## Gino (Aug 26, 2012)

I came to the conclusion this morning that everything about this DmC is simply unacceptable.I mean from the shitty style,trying to hard to be cool and new(it's not)Fuck you's everywhere somehow(=More Mature)  30fps (not even solid) screen tearing oh and pauses into weightless attacks. I don't give a shit about how I come across but give me a fucking break here at least any self respecting DMC fan that claims to like this can at least see the obvious problems in this shit sandwich and honestly at this point CapShit/Ninja Theory can literally piss on us and some people will still defend this shit to the death OH LAWDY.


/*FUCK YOU*


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 26, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Having recently played through DMC3 Special edition as Vergil (and loved every second of it) I have to agree Final boss Vergil was freaking epic, trying to hit him was hard enough, never mind trying to dodge dozens of Judgement cuts, fast as hell Yamato slashes and trying to kill a guy who keeps healing himself by going Devil Trigger not to mention:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmUpIuHqmzg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



DAT THEME



Hatifnatten said:


> yeah, I'm hunting those retards down.





Gino said:


> I came to the conclusion this morning that everything about this DmC is simply unacceptable.I mean from the shitty style,trying to hard to be cool and new(it's not)Fuck you's everywhere somehow(=More Mature)  30fps (not even solid) screen tearing oh and pauses into weightless attacks. I don't give a shit about how I come across but give me a fucking break here at least any self respecting DMC fan that claims to like this can at least see the obvious problems in this shit sandwich and honestly at this point CapShit/Ninja Theory can literally piss on us and some people will still defend this shit to the death OH LAWDY.
> 
> 
> /*FUCK YOU*



I salute you gentlemen


----------



## Vault (Aug 26, 2012)

3rd round Vergil was such a bitch  He was absolutely broken. One of my favourite boss fights definitely.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 26, 2012)

Man.....alot of hate here.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 26, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> Man.....alot of hate here.



eh its not that bad to hate trash.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 26, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> eh its not that bad to hate trash.



yes but 80 pages of it.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 26, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> yeah, I'm hunting those retards down.



.....I hate to say it but......come at me bro.


----------



## Gino (Aug 26, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> .....I hate to say it but......come at me bro.



Can't handle the truth so you must neg me feels good bro.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 26, 2012)

Gino said:


> Can't handle the truth so you must neg me feels good bro.




No not really, I just don't fell the way you do about this game. Sorry if I neged you I was just a bit pissed of by your little rant.


----------



## Gino (Aug 27, 2012)

My little rant of truth.........


----------



## Reyes (Aug 27, 2012)

Gino said:


> My little rant of truth.........



Whatever makes you sleep at dude.


----------



## Gino (Aug 27, 2012)

Dat Generic Reply


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 27, 2012)

Gino
remind me to cast judgement on this thread


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh look a Crapcom symphatizer. Does your dad work for Crapcom?


----------



## DedValve (Aug 27, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> eh its not that bad to hate trash.



That's not fair to trash. They hardly did anything wrong to you to make you compare trash to ....ugh, "Capcom". 

That said I finally called my good for nothing girl a two-faced, slut Capcom whore when I found a copy of SFxT brand new with the gamestop receipt inside under her bed next to a bunch of used condoms I never used.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 27, 2012)

Your girlfriend is stupid. Of all the games out there she choose SFxT and bought it brand new?


----------



## DedValve (Aug 27, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Your girlfriend is stupid. Of all the games out there she choose SFxT and bought it brand new?



hey, that's not the worst part. She also bought the on disc varacters AND costumes 

Worst part is I have to sleep with her


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 27, 2012)

I feel for you bro. You know what you need to do? Sleep with her for the last time, then PLANT THE BOMB. And never call her again.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 27, 2012)

Vault said:


> 3rd round Vergil was such a bitch  He was absolutely broken. One of my favourite boss fights definitely.



Third round DMD Vergil was messed up. The dude stacked DT's. How is that even fucking possible?


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 27, 2012)

Because Vergil back in the day was what we liked to call
A BROKEN ASS MOTHERFUCKING BOSS
with a hint of
THE AI IS A CHEATING BASTARD


----------



## ssjsuperman (Aug 27, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Because Vergil back in the day was what we liked to call
> A BROKEN ASS MOTHERFUCKING BOSS
> with a hint of
> THE AI IS A CHEATING BASTARD



Strangely enough, the first time I fought him I beat him once easily the next time I was killed like 8 times in a row.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 27, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Because Vergil back in the day was what we liked to call
> A BROKEN ASS MOTHERFUCKING BOSS
> with a hint of
> THE AI IS A CHEATING BASTARD



SHOW ME YOUR MOTIVATION!


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 27, 2012)

"You're Going Down! *DT* Raaaaaaaaaaa!" *Helm Breaker Helm Breaker Helm Breaker Helm Breaker Helm Breaker x 50*

On DMD mode that fight was so frustratingly hard.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 27, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> Man.....alot of hate here.



Omg he so was. "You're going down. RAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!"


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 27, 2012)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> "You're Going Down! *DT* Raaaaaaaaaaa!" *Helm Breaker Helm Breaker Helm Breaker Helm Breaker Helm Breaker x 50*



Pft, just Royal Guard parry all that shit


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 27, 2012)

my friend tried DMC3 on DMD with only pistols
I remember something about
THIS BEING THE STUPIDEST FUCKING IDEA SINCE EVER


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 27, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> SHOW ME YOUR MOTIVATION!



I cannot do that, fine sir.
If I were to show you my motivation I might also show you my weakness. 

/Stay Classy.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 28, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Pft, just Royal Guard parry all that shit



Trickster my friend, he'll never lay a finger on you...


----------



## Gino (Aug 28, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> Trickster my friend, he'll never lay a finger on you...


I used trickster he always laid his fingers on me


----------



## Vergil642 (Aug 28, 2012)

DMD Vergil 3? Oh that glorious sonuvabitch.

Only DMC boss I couldn't beat without using a vital star 

So fucking boss when he pulled out the most ridiculous extended DT combos. Just as his DT switches off, he's slapped your shit and regenerated a bunch of health, he activates Spiral Swords and then that Super DT bullshit and goes even more apeshit on you.

Then he does Dimension Slash (my fanname Final Judgement remains superior) three times in a row.

Surviving that was a guaranteed feel of "Oh holy fuck I'm awesome."


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 28, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> Trickster my friend, he'll never lay a finger on you...






C_Akutabi said:


> Pft, just Royal Guard parry all that shit



I think both of you are full of shit.  

Royal Guard won't stand up to a single helm breaker and once Vergil gets down to 50% health trickster fails more than it works. In the second battle oh yeah totally this stuff works but in that last one, yeah I don't believe you.


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 28, 2012)

Royal Guard works just fine, you've just gotta get good at Just Guard and Just Release. Bonus points if you Just Guard an entire Dimension Slash.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 28, 2012)

Final Ultima said:


> Royal Guard works just fine, you've just gotta get good at Just Guard and Just Release. Bonus points if you Just Guard an entire Dimension Slash.



You seem rather badass sir. I will try this once I get home. And after I finish my sociology homework.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 28, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Royal Guard won't stand up to a single helm breaker and once Vergil gets down to 50% health trickster fails more than it works. In the second battle oh yeah totally this stuff works but in that last one, yeah I don't believe you.



Mastery of Royal Guard and its Just Parry means you can block everything that causes damage except the acid pools in Levitation. That includes environmental traps like the spike hall


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 28, 2012)

Gino said:


> I used trickster he always laid his fingers on me





ZERO PHOENIX said:


> I think both of you are full of shit.
> 
> Royal Guard won't stand up to a single helm breaker and once Vergil gets down to 50% health trickster fails more than it works. In the second battle oh yeah totally this stuff works but in that last one, yeah I don't believe you.



Excuses, it can be done... 

[YOUTUBE]dPp6Io8awIk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Aug 28, 2012)

My bad guys. Sometimes even a lowlife badass lke ZERO PHOENIX gets it wrong. *smokes cigarette* See you lost me at this part:



C_Akutabi said:


> *Mastery* of Royal Guard and its Just Parry means you can block everything that causes damage except the acid pools in Levitation. That includes environmental traps like the spike hall



Royal Guard and Quicksilver were two styles I used for four stages or so and said fuck this.  I usually take Cerberus and Rebellion and use Swordmaster to take down Vergil.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Aug 29, 2012)

So what was everyone's preferred style of playing? I usually play with either Trickster or Quick-Silver.


----------



## Vergil642 (Aug 29, 2012)

1. Darkslayer
2. Swordmaster/Trickster
3. RG/Gunslinger
4. Doppelganger/Quicksilver.

The moment I got my hands on Vergil there was no turning back. Barely played as Dante after that. Though at my best I was trying to master Just Guard. On a good day I could do fairly well, but I relied mainly on Trickster to avoid getting my face raped on DMD by things like Vergil or massive hordes of Abysses and whatnot.


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 29, 2012)

My favourite styles are Sword master and Trickster though I must admit I rarely used Quick silver or Doppelg?nger so I don't know about them. Gun slinger was cool and all but next to useless against most bosses and I was never any good with Royal guard as good timing isn't my forte really. My favourite weapon combination were Agni and Rudra/Rebellion for multiple opponent combat (A+R is better for this due to range and spinning attacks) and Beowulf for just dealing damage on those single targets. Wasn't too fond of guns in general as they didn't do enough damage for my liking except for Artemis on gun slinger.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 29, 2012)

Swordmaster & Gunslinger


----------



## Boomy (Aug 29, 2012)

I prefer Trickster or Royal Guard. They may not seem effective but they're really useful. I always try to troll bosses with RG 

Still, Swordmaster is funny to use and looks really cool so I'm using it sometimes too.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 29, 2012)

I normally use Swordmaster unless it's a boss fight with particularly tricky attacks, then I'll switch to trickster.

I just love the amount of moves with swordmaster, and that crazy uppercut with beowulf that rapes bosses.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 30, 2012)

i loved screwing around with quicksilver and trickster


----------



## DedValve (Aug 30, 2012)

So has this game have absolutely nothing interesting going on that we are now discussing the styles of previous DMC games? 

Trickster >>> All btw. Thats my opinion and my opinion is fact.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 30, 2012)

Trickster master race report. Dodging everything Vergil has to throw at me at the speed of CRAZY.

So bummed that they capped the dash to just 1 in the fourth game.


----------



## Vault (Aug 30, 2012)

Vergil's style is way more broken.


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 30, 2012)

DedValve said:


> So has this game have absolutely nothing interesting going on that we are now discussing the styles of previous DMC games?
> 
> Trickster >>> All btw. Thats my opinion and my opinion is fact.



yeah pretty much


----------



## Gino (Aug 30, 2012)

This is what a DMC discussion should be about.


----------



## bigduo209 (Aug 30, 2012)

So the consensus is that Trickster is King? Good...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuBFVinbmVM&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaqdhIy8_tQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObOwBUgq_rA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qw0Nujo3rUM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjRB_xw061M&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 31, 2012)

Now THIS is a real DMC discussion.



bigduo209 said:


> So the consensus is that Trickster is King? Good...



Trickster has too much swag. 

I use that or Sword Master

Now a good question would be what devil arms do you guys use?

I use Rebellion/Beowulf


----------



## Final Ultima (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, if the thread has reached the point where everyone would much rather start posting videos from better DMC games, then allow me to make a contribution.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

That glorious 60 fps


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 31, 2012)

really didnt care for Nero
but now I miss him
staying in the air in DMC4 is 5 times harder than DmC
oooh a mid air launcher do that 5 times and chain to the person then when he dies chain someone up
yay...


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

Sword Master, Trickster or bust


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 31, 2012)

Never cared to be really good at DMC, but those videos make me wish I tried.


----------



## Vault (Aug 31, 2012)

The DMC3 gameplay was way ahead of it's time, its only after watching some videos a couple years back that i realised that my gameplay was shitty  What did i do? Bought me the game again and spent 150+hours trying to master it.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 31, 2012)

D*M*C gameplay is ridiculous. Just when you think you've learned everything there possibly is some fucktard releases a video that owns everything you do in the first 5 seconds and you go back spending hours just trying to duplicate (and fail....miserably) what he did 

But those times where the best 

Hey look on the bright side, at least this game! And it! It also! And let's not forget that DmC can do!

...at least it's punk and not emo? (mostly)?


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

And then Birkin impregnated Dino with his embyro






























Sorry I just saw your sig and thought of that


----------



## DedValve (Aug 31, 2012)

Actually Birkin was experimenting with genetics and shit and impregnated Nero with his embryo. Dino was the result.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 31, 2012)

remember how DMC was originally supposed to be new RE, and that was apparent throughout the entire series all the way up to 4th? Well, FUCK YOU now


----------



## DedValve (Aug 31, 2012)

Just like RE it went to shit. Hell just like practically every other Capcom game that gets more sequels than a hooker gets clients.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 31, 2012)

Capcom should just keep making new IPs instead of sequels. problem solved


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 31, 2012)

LMP
Loli May Pomf


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 31, 2012)

DedValve said:


> D*M*C gameplay is ridiculous. Just when you think you've learned everything there possibly is some fucktard releases a video that owns everything you do in the first 5 seconds and you go back spending hours just trying to duplicate (and fail....miserably) what he did
> 
> But those times where the best
> 
> ...



Surprisely enough, the guy that did a combo video for Darksiders 2, also made this
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKIq2U5p1LQ&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]
Shame none of these moves will be as fast and fluid in the reboot


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 31, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Now THIS is a real DMC discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agni & Rudra / Nevan

THIS PARTY IS GETTING CRAZY! LET'S ROCK!

Cheesy his lines were, he made that shit work.



Axl Low said:


> really didnt care for Nero
> but now I miss him
> staying in the air in DMC4 is 5 times harder than DmC
> oooh a mid air launcher do that 5 times and chain to the person then when he dies chain someone up
> yay...



Nero wasn't particularly bad. But what kills me is his utter lack of weapon variety. If Yamato was as accessable like how Vergil used it, guaranteed at least his combo play would've broadened.

Though the fight between Nero & that Captain guy, as well his fight with Dante was pro.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> remember how DMC was originally supposed to be new RE, and that was apparent throughout the entire series all the way up to 4th? Well, FUCK YOU now





DedValve said:


> Just like RE it went to shit. Hell just like practically every other Capcom game that gets more sequels than a hooker gets clients.



5th RE game = shit

5th DMC game = shit

Yep Capcom loves to keep up with traditions


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 1, 2012)

And the RE6 demo was utter shit.
REGENERATING HEALTH IN A HORROR GAME. 
JEEZUZ. So much fear gone. Sit ina  corner until you are good opposed to having TO RUN AWAY FEARING FOR YOUR LIFE TRYING TO GET RANGE ON A ZOMBIE SO YOU CAN SHOOT WITHOUT IT GETTIGN A FUCKING MEAL AND THAT
THAT MOMENT WHEN YOU ARE LOW ON HEALTH AND YOU GET TRAPPED IN A CORNER AND A FULL HEALTH ZOMBIE IS ON YOUR HEELS AND YOU HAVE NO HERBS AND IF THIS ZOMBIE WERE TO SNEEZE ON YOU YOU'D DIE
AAAAAAAAnd it's gone. 

My God.
And the controller Scheme
WTF IS THIS SHIT.
So when you aren't doing QTE's... you can do overly complex commands to... dodge.
Or if you don't dodge in time because of the overcomplexity ANOTHER QTE
Especially as Leon. OMFG. Leon alone has more QTE than all of Asura's Wrath.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Nero wasn't particularly bad. But what kills me is his utter lack of weapon variety. If Yamato was as accessable like how Vergil used it, guaranteed at least his combo play would've broadened.
> 
> Though the fight between Nero & that Captain guy, as well his fight with Dante was pro.



I couldn't get into Nero as a character. 
That was my problem. My immersion. 
And yeah his skill set was kinda limiting. 

But man... I am gunna miss him :/

DmC: Reboot- Making all the Nero Haters love Him


----------



## Gino (Sep 1, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> And the RE6 demo was utter shit.
> REGENERATING HEALTH IN A HORROR GAME.
> JEEZUZ. So much fear gone. Sit ina  corner until you are good opposed to having TO RUN AWAY FEARING FOR YOUR LIFE TRYING TO GET RANGE ON A ZOMBIE SO YOU CAN SHOOT WITHOUT IT GETTIGN A FUCKING MEAL AND THAT
> THAT MOMENT WHEN YOU ARE LOW ON HEALTH AND YOU GET TRAPPED IN A CORNER AND A FULL HEALTH ZOMBIE IS ON YOUR HEELS AND YOU HAVE NO HERBS AND IF THIS ZOMBIE WERE TO SNEEZE ON YOU YOU'D DIE
> ...



.......I'm not even surprised Real Capcom missing in action since 2009


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 1, 2012)

So RE6 morphed into Gears?


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 1, 2012)

The World said:


> 5th RE game = shit
> 
> 5th DMC game = shit
> 
> Yep Capcom loves to keep up with traditions



But RE5 wasn't anywhere close to being a shit game so if Capcom loves to keep p tradition then this game might actually turn out all right after all.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 1, 2012)

RE5 morphed into a gears wannabe. RE6 morphed into god knows what. Don't know why people are complaining since Capcom keeps saying to go fuck your horror (then in another interview they keep referring to it as a horror game) what the fuck is with all this misinformation flying about? 

But yeah Capcom should stick to 3 games per series then move on. Maybe one or two handheld spinoffs to boot.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm not gonna lie. I want to see this game do well. Probably because it is Ninja Theory. 

Yeah I know, they still haven't gotten a handle on the gameplay aspect of game developing, but their presentation and design is always top notch. And I'm already seeing that with this. They also have a good way of making you give a damn about their characters (but no one will try and see if that is present here because it's not "Dante")

Just my against-the-crowd view.

P.S. Even I admit what the hell were they thinking with the 30 fps. It's not a GRAND deal-breaker, but it should almost be unacceptable in this day and age


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 1, 2012)

I get your point man and like we've talked on the past I wouldn't have a problem with this game if it wasn't called Devil May Cry, cause once you use that name you better do shit on the level it deserves.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 1, 2012)

I would be mad at that fact if it wasn't for the fairly obvious "reboot" mentioned prior to design. If this was a pure sequel, then we have problems.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 1, 2012)

This game has gone from sequel to prequel to reboot to alternate universe then to reebot again....this game is everything hahahahaha.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 1, 2012)

Wasn't the whole sequel thing only ever placed by quick to-the-gun media and fans?

Second time hearing about the prequel. But something I've heard, from almost its inception, is a reboot.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 1, 2012)

Can't tell you for sure my good friend.



He ready to kill someone.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 1, 2012)

That's actually a she 

One of Minekura's ambiguous designs I suppose (since you've seen she can draw females already)


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh my bad, she reminds me of:


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 1, 2012)

Did you copy-pasta Minekura concept art Big Boss?


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 1, 2012)

Grαhf said:


> And RE5 was indeed shit, I couldn't play that game alone cause I got bored as fuck, the only good thing was the co-op.



The part of this I find funny is that despite the fact I have completed RE5 solo several times (yes I enjoyed it that much) I've never managed to finish the supposedly better RE4 once for exactly the same reason as you couldn't finish RE5, I kept getting bored.

I like RE5's all action approach to the game play, it made it very enjoyable, there was no Ashley to look after and no pointless puzzles to do. No I could just breeze along casually blowing Majini heads off. The final boss battle with Wesker was some epic shit from start to finish and I don't care who thinks different.

Haters gonna hate I guess.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 1, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> *I like RE5's all action approach to the game play, it made it very enjoyable, there was no Ashley to look after and no pointless puzzles to do. No I could just breeze along casually blowing Majini heads off. The final boss battle with Wesker was some epic shit from start to finish and I don't care who thinks different.*
> 
> Haters gonna hate I guess.



RE is suppose to be a suvirval horror game not Gears of wars, so in terms of RE it is shit.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 1, 2012)

Gino said:


> .......I'm not even surprised Real Capcom missing in action since 2009



QTE and regenerating health :/



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So RE6 morphed into Gears?



Actually atleast in gears there are no QTE :33



Grαhf said:


> And this is utter bullshit, damn Crapcom.



Plus the three story modes?
leon: Survival Horror with regenerating health? 
where is the challenge or the scare factor?
Remember playing RE and RE2 when you were low on health, had no herbs, and a zombie just came around the corner?
Those moments that made you the MLG tryhard you are today [] are gone
PLUS QTE
 QTE OUT THE ASS. In the Demo I had a shit ton of QTEs with zombies because dodging is retarded in small spaces 

chris: Gears of Zombies and guess what? There was a zombie that acted like a drudge from GoW3
HOW BOUT SHIT? 

Wesker Jr: A mixture of gears but with QTE
Sounds like a flop

Also, IMHO Co Op in a survival horror game kills the mood
you have some screaming into your mic over the internet to ruin your immersion


----------



## DedValve (Sep 1, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> The part of this I find funny is that despite the fact I have completed RE5 solo several times (yes I enjoyed it that much) I've never managed to finish the supposedly better RE4 once for exactly the same reason as you couldn't finish RE5, I kept getting bored.
> 
> I like RE5's all action approach to the game play, it made it very enjoyable, there was no Ashley to look after and no pointless puzzles to do. No I could just breeze along casually blowing Majini heads off. The final boss battle with Wesker was some epic shit from start to finish and I don't care who thinks different.
> 
> Haters gonna hate I guess.



Haters are gonna hate. I hate boring bland gunplay with zero originality that has been done _better_ by far superior bland gunplay games like Gears of War. 

The control scheme for RE6 is also retarded, compared to Spec Ops they share almost the exact same control scheme down to a tea except I can pick up Spec Ops the line and play without a thought yet RE6 is far to context sensitive and screwed. Classic RE gameplay was less of a hassle to grasp.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh, I love "RE4 and its control scheme is awesome but RE5 is bad because it's pretty much the same" discussions!

Oh wait, no I don't. It's fucking retarded.

As much as I want a Devil May Cry 5 instead of DmC, they better fucking drop the whole "Resident Evil" design because that shit is fucking ancient and doesn't really help with the gameplay. Bayonetta and Ninja Gaiden's free camera are pretty much perfect, they should go with that.

Camera isn't what's wrong with DmC.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 1, 2012)

To be fair
RE controls were probably the reason you died the most in the games


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2012)

If they are rebooting I want tight cramp gothic halls like in DMC1

The spider/phantom chase scene was awesome back in the day 

Too bad it doesn't look like they're giving us that


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 1, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> The part of this I find funny is that despite the fact I have completed RE5 solo several times (yes I enjoyed it that much) I've never managed to finish the supposedly better RE4 once for exactly the same reason as you couldn't finish RE5, I kept getting bored.
> 
> I like RE5's all action approach to the game play, it made it very enjoyable, there was no Ashley to look after and no pointless puzzles to do. No I could just breeze along casually blowing Majini heads off. The final boss battle with Wesker was some epic shit from start to finish and I don't care who thinks different.
> 
> Haters gonna hate I guess.


I honestly liked both.

You know the funniest part about RE5 to me? I actually like it a lot and I would be playing it to this day if it weren't for the fact that out of ALL of my Xbox 360 discs, it was the one that got fucked up to the point it became unplayable. That really made me a sad puppy.  I find it funny though because I know that every single one of the complainers of it had got rid of it. 

And I'll be looking forward to RE6. I could care less what anybody says about it. To be honest, at this point, what the fuck is the point in complaining? The old mechanics of the RE system were clearly out dated. It was time for a new approach to the series, and I liked this approach. Anyone who STILL complains about the changes are quit honestly ridiculous and should get over it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 1, 2012)

The World said:


> If they are rebooting I want tight cramp gothic halls like in DMC1
> 
> The spider/phantom chase scene was awesome back in the day
> 
> Too bad it doesn't look like they're giving us that



fixed camera angles are derided as archaic today


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 1, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> To be fair
> RE controls were probably the reason you died the most in the games



dat turning around.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 1, 2012)

I still remember that time when my brother was playing RE2 and the Tyrant crashed through the walls. He made like the slowest turn ever. I didn't know whether it was the controls or his brain couldn't register what just happened


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 1, 2012)

Hahahahaha back on those days it was pretty much a combination of both.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 1, 2012)

Man, those were fun times.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 1, 2012)

I like how DmC threads become the best general gaming threads because no one actually wants to talk about it after enough complaining. Wonder when Winny is going to delete this stuff again.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 1, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> I honestly liked both.
> 
> You know the funniest part about RE5 to me? I actually like it a lot and I would be playing it to this day if it weren't for the fact that out of ALL of my Xbox 360 discs, it was the one that got fucked up to the point it became unplayable. That really made me a sad puppy.  I find it funny though because I know that every single one of the complainers of it had got rid of it.
> 
> And I'll be looking forward to RE6. I could care less what anybody says about it. To be honest, at this point, what the fuck is the point in complaining? The old mechanics of the RE system were clearly out dated. It was time for a new approach to the series, and I liked this approach. Anyone who STILL complains about the changes are quit honestly ridiculous and should get over it.



Hmm dis ignorance is delicous :ho

Normally I'd just let you stay in your ignorance and not try to drop a bomb of knowledge since I'm tired, but this is the DmC thread and other than bashing there really is nothing left to talk about so might as well 

The old "mechanics" bar tank controls where not outdated. Camera angles, slow progression, slow undesirable combat, harsh enemies where all as much a design choice as presicion focused gunplay, linear level design, constant fast paced action so on and so forth. 

Say what you will about the controls of RE classic but RE6 is no walk in the park as well with an overcomplicated and context sensitive control scheme. Comparing Special ops the line with Resident Evil 6 despite being identical control wise you can tell the difference in how easy it is to sprint, aim, go into cover (with a PROPER cover mechanic) and do loads of shit on Spec Ops whearas RE6 has you do an unescessary control scheme just to freaking dodge and yet it doesn't feel as "smooth" or natural as other shooters (like Spec Ops or Gears, or Mass Effect, etc.) The only good thing is that it doesn't have fucking sticky cover (like Mass Effect and Gears) which pisses me off. 

The direction the series went in isn't a much needed change, it's just a change. People that enjoyed a certain type of genre where left out in the cold, while people that enjoyed another type of genre where introduced to a new series. This is no new approach, linear, gun-ho action games have been popular since DOOM except the only difference is now the games are competing to be exactly the same except prettier. 

You can like RE6 I personally don't give a darn but I do give a darn when people think the shift from Survival/horror to action (lol survival/drama or horror/drama or whatever bullshit their calling it) was necessary for the series regardless of explanation or that S/H is outdated. A genre will never be outdated, only it's mechanics and the only thing you can really say are the tank controls (which really are not as terrible as people led them to be, analog sticks however fucked it up when they went with the context approach of each camera angle having their own directions rather than sticking with the basic Up is Up no matter what tank system). 

Also I didn't die because of controls, I died because Barry Burton wasn't around to give me THIS (which is super effective against LIVING THINGS I here)  

Besides why should I get over Capcom? It's fun bashing them (as evident in this thread by nearly everyone and their dog) and fun watching them do stupid shit like this (DmC). 

Now then back on topic before all this resident evil nonsense showed up (how'd that happen btw?) where were we? How DMC is better, How Capcom Sucks ass, how DmC sucks,how Dante's hair looks like a meth addict addicted to syphilis infested hookers with a hole in there neck, how Ninja are acting like a bunch of pricks, Another DmC is good and haters need to stop hating discussion or should we start talking about how current political ramifications in the US will affect our children and how our indecisivness as a nation will lead to our inevitable downfall and takeover by communist space nazi's from China?

Or Metal Gear Solid. Whose hyped about Rising/Ground Zeroes? Raise your hands.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 1, 2012)

Tank controls is what separates the boys from the men.

It may add to the challenge, but by the end, you felt like a man.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 2, 2012)

ITT: specific gameplay mechanics aren't what makes a horror game. You could use gears mechanics and have a better horror than most anything out in the last decade. Atmosphere is all that truly matters.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## DedValve (Sep 2, 2012)

zenieth said:


> ITT: specific gameplay mechanics aren't what makes a horror game. You could use gears mechanics and have a better horror than most anything out in the last decade. Atmosphere is all that truly matters.



Horror is a very broad term, Dead Space for example could be classified as a horror game even though it's pretty much all action with a few dark spooky corridors here and there. But when talking about a specific genre it is the gameplay mechanics that define that genre, survival/horror requires specific mechanics just as much as any action/adventure, shooter, platformer, puzzle game, etc. It is those mechanics that define the genre. 

Tank controls are not part of that design, they where just what worked best at the time, you could have a gears camera scheme for a horror game but you'd have to dramatically remove and replace everything else the scene is known for.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 2, 2012)

so how many "Devil may cry" games have been made so far?

Played DMC 1,2 & 3 personally

1 was good, 2 had good movements but that was really the only thing it had, 4 hours of gameplay -_-.
DMC 3 was nice


----------



## DedValve (Sep 2, 2012)

Only 4 DMC games have been made not including the....spinoff/reboot/prequel/whatchamacallit "thing".


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2012)

zenieth said:


> ITT: specific gameplay mechanics aren't what makes a horror game. You could use gears mechanics and have a better horror than most anything out in the last decade. Atmosphere is all that truly matters.



Gears mechanics with horror?

lolnope


----------



## Gino (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Akatora (Sep 2, 2012)

Gino said:


> Everything that guy says is wrong it's just about the white hair!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you have to admit it was horrible how they kept yelling fuck you no fuck you at each other...
No style


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 2, 2012)

More fan bitching? Are they going to do anything new?


----------



## DedValve (Sep 2, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> More fan bitching? Are they going to do anything new?



- Capcom title
- Capcom stupidity

Did you really expect anything else?


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't really care if it's Capcom, or the worst game in existence. Repeatedly doing anything is nauseating.

Give it a rest.


----------



## Gino (Sep 2, 2012)

Not gonna happen.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm fairly obvious of that. I don't think I have control over anyone besides myself.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 2, 2012)

As a wise man said, whats the point in bitching about bitchers who are bitching about something?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 2, 2012)

Even when Devil May Cry was in its golden age, the DMC community was always offended by something absolutely "horrible" Capcom did, even when it was perfectly acceptable. A few years ago it was Nero, before that it was the voice actor Ruben Langdon for some reason, and before long it'll be something else.

Yeah, it's a mix of game companies doing terrible decisions and game communities being fucking obnoxious. Same old, same old.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 2, 2012)

A question is not even remotely equal to what everyone seem to be doing non-stop.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 2, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I don't really care if it's Capcom, or the worst game in existence. Repeatedly doing anything is nauseating.
> 
> Give it a rest.



Excited about Ground Zeroes? 

**


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]99EV9Z0CejM[/YOUTUBE]

a boss battle gameplay at PAX


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 3, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> [YOUTUBE]99EV9Z0CejM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> a boss battle gameplay at PAX



Okay I have defended this game, I'm still willing to await its arrival to my console before actually passing final judgement on it but WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT?

I know the other boss looked stupid but that guy makes it look decent by comparison which is just ridiculous. What is this Tron reject doing in a game titled DmC? On top of that according to the guy playing you aren't even really fighting him, you are fighting the news. :rofl

I know somewhere down in hell the bosses of DMC 1-4 are spitting in their graves at the sight of this. We've been given a giant bug and a floating head. I SEVERELY hope there are a fair few bosses left to show and that they look cooler than this at least.

DMC 1-4 Bosses: INSULT US ONE MORE TIME AND WE WILL MAKE YOU SUFFER MORE THAN YOU THOUGHT POSSIBLE NINJA THEORY!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 3, 2012)

I agree with his view on Dante


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 3, 2012)

Lame, very lame.


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 3, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Okay I have defended this game, I'm still willing to await its arrival to my console before actually passing final judgement on it but WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT?
> 
> I know the other boss looked stupid but that guy makes it look decent by comparison which is just ridiculous. What is this Tron reject doing in a game titled DmC? On top of that according to the guy playing you aren't even really fighting him, you are fighting the news. :rofl
> 
> ...


The narrative that they have shown so far is that of a politically ignorant teen marxist who acts as if Fox news is the root of all evil.

And these guys were supose to be good in the story telling department


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 3, 2012)

Jesus what is this shit. 
If I hear DEMONS or DEMONIC one more time I think I will start killing people. 

And I agree with Bob Barbas. the world would be a better place if this Dante was gone. 

I guess this Capcom's way of saying they don't want to make DMC games anymore.
This game will flop hard like Duke Nukem Forever and when it does Capcom will say
CAPCOM: YOU NO LIKE NEW DmC? OKAY NO DMC EVER AGAIN THEN. CASE CROSED.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 3, 2012)

The choice to make some enemies only susceptible to either angel or demon weapon is a bad choice and kills the DMC meme of being able to make weapon combos. Not a wise decision on their path, in the end its like heavenly sword all over again, incooperating Ninja theory fighting style isnt wise in this situation. And I have to admit the western take on demons is very bad. This newscaster boss is just a huge facepalm.


I m not here to rant like the usual DMC fans though, will still purchase this game to pass time,when I get bored of MGrising by then it will be cheap. Heavy weapons have got to go, the gauntlet should have flurry of punches or kicks like the old games. You can reboot dante but dont touch the weapon system. And the lack of a lock on will kill this game in terms of extra moves to be bought,seeing as stinger is forwardX2 attack button.

All in all game is slow as hell but still looks manageable,hope it improves.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 3, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> [YOUTUBE]99EV9Z0CejM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> a boss battle gameplay at PAX



No seriously wtf is this.

It looks like some shit from tron.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 3, 2012)

HAY
HAY
DO NOT INSULT TRON


----------



## Wicked (Sep 3, 2012)

What are they even doing with this game anymore


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 3, 2012)

trying to make it so bad capcom will never make any DMC games again


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Horror is a very broad term, Dead Space for example could be classified as a horror game even though it's pretty much all action with a few dark spooky corridors here and there. But when talking about a specific genre it is the gameplay mechanics that define that genre, survival/horror requires specific mechanics just as much as any action/adventure, shooter, platformer, puzzle game, etc. It is those mechanics that define the genre.
> 
> Tank controls are not part of that design, they where just what worked best at the time, you could have a gears camera scheme for a horror game but you'd have to dramatically remove and replace everything else the scene is known for.



No, not all genres are defined by their mechanics, horror is one of those, else I'd like you to define one, just one, mechanic that you need for a horror game. Otherwise I see no reason why you couldn't slap a gears mechanic onto a game and merely change the presentation to create a horror.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 3, 2012)

I just have to say that the Last of US seems like what a new RE game should be. TLoU is focusing on combining solid controls with brutal/slow animations, and turning the survival aspect into something that's extremely playable but fair. 

The game may focus more on humans than zombie-esque creatures like The Walking Dead, but at least Naughty Dog is taking a step back on Uncharted-type* action while every other game (including RE) is sadly trying to beat Uncharted* at it's own game.

*Note: I like Uncharted, but not every game has to copy what it does.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 3, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> trying to make it so bad capcom will never make any DMC games again



Mission accomplished.

The video, what a train wreck hahahaha.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2012)

Not sold on the tron stuff

but I do like the environment. Seems to be the only thing they're doing good.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 3, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Excited about Ground Zeroes?
> 
> **



Oh Sephy. But yeah, I'm excited. You have to be one of those devoted nuns to not be excited about it.



zenieth said:


> Not sold on the tron stuff
> 
> but I do like the environment. Seems to be the only thing they're doing good.



Agreed.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 3, 2012)

-There's no punishment for spamming the same move and you can easily gain SSS from one move alone.
-The Axe has stupid easy chances of parry
-The Axe does stupid amounts of damage WITHOUT DT, with DT...

Those 3 alone already give me some very bad vibes already...hell at least in DMC4, you needed some good amount of practice to defeat enemies with the Gilgamesh...


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2012)

zenieth said:


> No, not all genres are defined by their mechanics, horror is one of those, else I'd like you to define one, just one, mechanic that you need for a horror game. *Otherwise I see no reason why you couldn't slap a gears mechanic onto a game and merely change the presentation to create a horror*.



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooope


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> Oh Sephy. But yeah, I'm excited. You have to be one of those devoted nuns to not be excited about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.



I'm digging the environments as well

I liked the beginning when he was upside down on the platform

Looks reminiscent of DMC3

Why does the Raptor News remind me of FOX news as well?

Oh Ninja Theory I see what you're doing


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah it's a strong point of Ninja Theory's design. 

Again, it's the gameplay that they need work with. And just from what we are seeing now, they aren't doing their usual amazing dialogue.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2012)

The World said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooope



go on and explain why.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey Nero was okay. 


zenieth said:


> No, not all genres are defined by their mechanics, horror is one of those, else I'd like you to define one, just one, mechanic that you need for a horror game. Otherwise I see no reason why you couldn't slap a gears mechanic onto a game and merely change the presentation to create a horror.



The ability to move.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 3, 2012)

Capcom whores out DMC to Ninja Theory to create DmC which throws away everything DMC was known for and what made it successful for this trash. Presumably by butt-hurt fans as a way to cancel the DmC series. 

Capcom creates Dino Crisis 3, the worst game in the series and unarguably one of the worst Capcom games or games period that threw away everything that made the DC series known and popular assumed by butthurt fans as a way to kill off the series. 

...I don't see any Dino Crisis sequels running around.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 3, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> trying to make it so bad capcom will never make any DMC games again



Well the Angel/Demon stuff they added looks silly and Vergil looks like a big douche. The gameplay could be fun but Dante is on final fantasy bishie status. The game no matter what screams a rental. From the looks of it NG2 is better than this .


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2012)

>Dante
>Bishie
wut?

Old dante was more FF bishie than this current douche. His look is a problem, but it's not that kind.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 3, 2012)

He looks like an Emo Bishie, way worse than DMC3 Dante


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 3, 2012)

I need to play Dino Crisis 2. Looks good.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 3, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> I need to play Dino Crisis 2. Looks good.



I liked 2. Easy as hell though.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 3, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> He looks like an Emo Bishie, way worse than DMC3 Dante



He looks like a meth whore, a bishie he is not.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 3, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> He looks like an Emo Bishie, way worse than DMC3 Dante



No way, he's too dirty and unkempt to be a bishie. He also doesn't have the aloof, uncaring attitude to go with it.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2012)

This Dante really is on drugs
I bet that ciggy he had was rolled in PCP

also what happened to the torture chamber thing?
WHAT IS YOUR NAME?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 4, 2012)

He doesn't look bishie, only a douchebag with a shit eating grin.


----------



## firefist (Sep 4, 2012)

after vergils revealation completly lost interesst in this.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 4, 2012)

zenieth said:


> He looks like a meth whore, a bishie he is not.





Mist Puppet said:


> No way, he's too dirty and unkempt to be a bishie. He also doesn't have the aloof, uncaring attitude to go with it.



He still looks like a bishie despite being rough looking. Personality doesn't go with being a bishie his looks are legit. He's just Emo and a bit dirty, he'll be cleaned up when you devil trigger him .


----------



## zenieth (Sep 4, 2012)

Maybe FY has a thing for Meth Whores


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 4, 2012)

How the fuck does this looks like a bishie?



He looks like some guy I saw on the street yesterday.

He was asking me for change.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2012)

the only thing that looks good is some of the city parts


gameplay
characters
enemies
bosses
dialogue
complete shit


----------



## Higawa (Sep 4, 2012)

Can somebody update me whats it all about with Vergil? Is he in the game?


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2012)

vergil is this underground freedom fighter working against the demons
and he is nice to dante and they get along :33

excuse while i throw up


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 4, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> How the fuck does this looks like a bishie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The definition of Bishie is now "dirty hobo who constantly sells himself for meth cash".

It changed during the advent of Twatlight.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 4, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> the only thing that looks good is some of the city parts
> 
> 
> gameplay
> ...



Environment and voice acting are the only pros I can think of.

Everything else, no interest.

I have a weird feeling that if I bought this game, I'd hate myself.

I mean with a game like Heavenly Sword and Enslaved at least it looked like they _tried_ to do something good. 

How exactly do you go from this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CVjsBjNi-s[/YOUTUBE]

to this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVlBo17TT1g&feature=showob[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2012)

It's because Gamers are angry at the world.
So NT is going to be angry at us.
And more so when we don't buy there garbage. 
And then Capcom will be angry at NT. 

And I will grant you that point on voice acting.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 4, 2012)

I won't, Dante sounds drunk.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 5, 2012)

Heavenly Blade cutscene was impressive though. Shame it's only for PS3.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)

Does he look like a bitch, does he sound like one?
Then he is one.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 5, 2012)

I still say the environments and the whole meta gimmick they're going with is great visual porn. I've never seen the Unreal Engine being used in such a great way.

Which is a shame considering this game is DmC. And I still can't fathom why they think that a basic Fox satire brings the whole "social commentary" thing to a whole new level. It's still still cookie cutter "SOCIETY IS DEMONS" bullshit.

And nah, not even the voice acting is that good. Watch the trailer where Dante and Vergil are arguing over Kat and see how that ends. Oscar winning stuff.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 5, 2012)

It's less about the DRAMA than how it's pulled off. That's what I'm getting at. 

Either way, the writing is not impressing me.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 5, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> the only thing that looks good is some of the city parts
> 
> 
> gameplay
> ...



This bothers me the most. How can NT not do that?!


----------



## Vault (Sep 5, 2012)

Dat dialogue

Fuck you!
Fuck you! 
Fuck youuuuuuuu!
Vomit


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 5, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> This bothers me the most. How can NT not do that?!



The villains of Heavenly Sword had fucking awesome dialogue. Hell, they were awesome, period.

There's no one in DmC that even begins to be as entertaining as them.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 5, 2012)

King Bohan was a troll, period.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow this thread actually has 2k posts and 40k views but the game itself is pretty fail. lol


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 5, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Wow this thread actually has 2k posts and 40k views but the game itself is pretty fail. lol



Cause most of it is about talking about how bad this game is rather than talking about the game its self. Most of us hear are angry Devil May Cry fans.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 5, 2012)

Not like there was much to talk about it anyway.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 5, 2012)

Vault said:


> Dat dialogue
> 
> Fuck you!
> Fuck you!
> ...



Dis shit right here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 5, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> Dis shit right here.



MGS doesn't even begin to compare to such fantastic and well written dialogue.
And the gameplay MGS can't possibly do better ever in it's life.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chuck inglish (Sep 5, 2012)

TBH, im not hyped for this release. Dante looks terrible and Vergil looks terrible. DmC is a terrible revamp and from looking at the trailers this new dante would stand no chance in OBD. I hope they turn the old DMC into an anime


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 5, 2012)

Chuck inglish said:


> TBH, im not hyped for this release. Dante looks terrible and Vergil looks terrible. DmC is a terrible revamp and from looking at the trailers this new dante would stand no chance in OBD. *I hope they turn the old DMC into an anime*



You mean this anime?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AriqxyMErPE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chuck inglish (Sep 5, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You mean this anime?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AriqxyMErPE[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah but only better and more action oriented


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 5, 2012)

Chuck inglish said:


> TBH, im not hyped for this release. Dante looks terrible and Vergil looks terrible. DmC is a terrible revamp and from looking at the trailers *this new dante would stand no chance in OBD*. I hope they turn the old DMC into an anime


Yes. Because standing a chance in the OBD should be a huge deciding factor.

/sarcasm


----------



## Chuck inglish (Sep 5, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Yes. Because standing a chance in the OBD should be a huge deciding factor.
> 
> /sarcasm



To me it is. Dante should be powerful because his attitude presents him as such


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 5, 2012)

Chuck inglish said:


> To me it is. Dante should be powerful because his attitude presents him as such



It honestly doesn't matter.. 

And Dante isn't that powerful. He would loose to the HST Top tiers. There was a time he can solo Naruto and Bleach but that was long a time ago. 

But lets not make this an OBD discussion.


----------



## Chuck inglish (Sep 5, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> It honestly doesn't matter..
> 
> And Dante isn't that powerful. He would loose to the HST Top tiers. There was a time he can solo Naruto and Bleach but that was long a time ago.
> 
> But lets not make this an OBD discussion.



Why say some bull like that than?Dante pretty much outspeeds the HST already and to add that Dante is relativistic with QS activated. Mach 17000 to be exact. And. And he has strength on par with some of the high tiers( well enough to hurt) and can shoot 100's of bullets in a sec with ebony and ivory. And can withstand lightning( 54,000 degrees) he basically sleeps in Amaterasu..... Damn got carried away. Go make a thread and we'll see if he stands a chance


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 6, 2012)

Or you can shut it and stick to the subject which is talking about stuff better than this game.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 6, 2012)

So classic Dante will be in another game :33

Capcom All Stars 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 6, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> It honestly doesn't matter..
> 
> And Dante isn't that powerful. He would loose to the HST Top tiers. There was a time he can solo Naruto and Bleach but that was long a time ago.
> 
> But lets not make this an OBD discussion.



Some shit must of gone down in Naruto ever since I stopped reading in the War arc.

Right....DMC, I think I'm going to do a new playthrough of 2.


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 6, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

